#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-19
<dandrader> bregma, ping
<bregma> dandrader|afk, pong
<dandrader> bregma, what do you think: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1080819
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1080819 in frame "It should be possible to build frame without x11" [High,In progress]
<dandrader> grail would need something similar, to #ifdef its frame_x11_* calls
<bregma> dandrader, the whole point of the frame library was indeed to hide the dirty details of X11, so it's legit
<bregma> grail wasn;t supposed to know about X11, so something leaked
<bregma> but the same bug could be used for grail, so the changes go in together
<dandrader> yeah, it's bad to have fraem_x11_* calls in grail indeed
<dandrader> what it uses is frame_x11_accept_touch and frame_x11_reject_touch
<bregma> there's also som e X11 calls in geis in the grail back end
<dandrader> I think the idea of having it in the x11 namespace instead of in the regular frame_ api was that not all platforms would have the accept/reject concept for touches
<dandrader> so in that sense grail would have to know if the frame objects it receives are using the x11 backend or not. which is weird because then it's not really a backend anymore as it's also being exposed on the front side
<bregma> there's also a bit of X11 dependency leaking through geis, in that the windowid gets used as a filter, but then again toolkits use that information
<bregma> geis uses X11 directly for (1) detecting input devices (2) pumping the frame event loop, and (3) dark xsync magic
<bregma> perhaps there is a way to tease those functions out into a separate chunk of code so that geis is also no dependent on X11?
<dandrader> so I think the best way would be for the platform-specific calls to be available only on their corresponding platforms. like Qt does. I has a couple of mac  windows and linux specific functions that only existing when Qt is built in those platforms. and then code that make use of those platform-specific functions would have to surround them with #ifdefs
<bregma> problem with that is you can;t have the library built both ways on the same platform (which may not be a problem in the long run but may be difficult suring the transition)
<bregma> s/suring/during/
<dandrader> bregma,  what do you mean by "both ways"?
<bregma> well, if we wanted to have, for example, X11 support and some other non-X11 support in the same OS
<bregma> you could build the libraries twice and use different SONAMEs and -D options for each build
<dandrader> in frame, for instance, we currently have 2 backends:  x11 and platform-independent
<dandrader> the platform-independent backend is always built
<dandrader> and the platform specific ones would be mutually exclusive
<dandrader> well, actually they don't need to be mutually exclusive, just optional/configurable
<dandrader> e.g. if you don't have foo libs or passed --disable-foo, don't build foo backend
<dandrader> but for the sake of simplicity it might be better to make them mutually exclusive
<TheMuso> Hey folks. I've made some progress on the python3 port, but when attempting to run pygeis, I am getting a traceback with relation to the callback wrappers in python and ctypes, and I am not sure what the problem is, as my experience with ctypes limited. https://code.launchpad.net/~themuso/geis/python3
<TheMuso> That branch is what I have done so far.
<bregma> TheMuso, I'll try to take a look in a few hours, but my ctypes is a little rusty
<TheMuso> bregma: Thanks.
<MuNk`> general ubuntu UI it just to small, thought Ubuntu had its own Touch U by now?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-20
<TheMuso> bregma: Thanks, but I thought you'd just merge what I had done so far into mainline.
<dandrader> bregma, ping
<bregma> dandrader, pong
<dandrader> for the optional compilation of the frame x11 backend, do you prefer --without-x11 or --disable-x11[-backend]?
<dandrader> right now I'm going for the --without option
<dandrader> but I'm not sure which one fits better in this case.
<bregma> how about AC_ENABLE(x11) (which gives you --enable-x11=[yes|no] and --disable-x11 as command-line options to ./configure, and you can set the default to yes for now and no later when that's what needs to be done)?)
<bregma> sorry, the modern equivalent is AC_ARG_ENABLE, my age is showing
<dandrader> I was using AC_ARG_WITH. yeah, I can use this one
<dandrader> we already have --with-evemu, I wonder if that influences our choice here
<dandrader> bregma, there it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/frame/+bug/1080819
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1080819 in frame "It should be possible to build frame without x11" [High,In progress]
<dandrader> sorry, that's the correct link: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/frame/lp1080819/+merge/135162
 * bregma add it to today's work queue
<dandrader> :)
 * dandrader does for lunch
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-23
<WebVisitor-8> Hello
<dandrader> bregma, would you have time to review those no-x11 merge proposals today (for frame and grail)?
<bregma> dandrader, hopefully, it's bubbled up to the top now
<bregma> I'll be out for a few hours this morning, though, so probably later today
<dandrader> bregma, ok, cool
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-18
<TechieElf> Can anyone help me get SMS and calling/mobile data working on my port?
<Guest6938> Hi, How can I install Ubuntu/ubuntu touch on MID A13 Tablet Generic
<RedPandaFox> Im having trouble attempting to port for my Samsung p3110. When running breakfast it cant locate the codename even tho it is apparently supported by CM10.1
<dholbach> good morning
<dpnabais> hello
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: hey ho
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, hey, I’m looking at https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa and wondering why there’s no 1.4 version of libautopilot-qt
<mzanetti> oSoMoN:
<mzanetti> 1.4+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu1 0
<mzanetti>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: the ppa shouldn't be needed any more afaik
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, sorry, I meant for saucy
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, I got the packages from the trusty archive and installed them manually on my saucy desktop, but there’s gotta be a cleaner way
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: yes. I agree
<cwayne_> bzoltan, ping
<bzoltan> cwayne_: hello there
<cwayne_> bzoltan, heya, how's it going?
<cwayne_> bzoltan, was just trying to add a new template to the sdk for a simple webapp, was wondering if you had any comments :) https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/webapp-template/+merge/195274
<bzoltan> cwayne_:  Mmmm, templates... I like templates
<cwayne_> bzoltan, once we get account-plugins as clicks, I'll make a template for that too :)
 * cwayne_ loves templates
<bzoltan> cat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lwCq0VYGtQ | s/donuts/templates/'
<cwayne_> hahah
<cwayne_> tmoenicke, ping
<tmoenicke> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> tmoenicke, hey, so I had been trying to get pinyin working on a trusty build last week and was unable to do so, is there some upcoming fixes to the keyboard for that?
<tmoenicke> cwayne_: what was the problem?
<bzoltan> cwayne_: How different/better is your webapp template from the cordova templates: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/files/head:/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/cordovaubuntu/
<cwayne_> tmoenicke, no matter what settings i changed, i never got chinese characters to show up in predictive text
<cwayne_> even if the only enabled language was zh_cn_pinyin
<tmoenicke> cwayne_: did you use trunk keyboard?
<cwayne_> bzoltan,  well cordova apps are actual HTML5 apps AIUI, while mine is just for making a webapp like this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/
<cwayne_> tmoenicke, no, i used what was in the image
<tmoenicke> cwayne_: should work with latest trunk and the instructions from the wiki page
<cwayne_> bzoltan, so mine is for like packaging up 'webapps' for already-mobile-enabled sites basically
<cwayne_> tmoenicke, can we get trunk (or at least pinyin support) into the image?  there's no reason someone demoing this for china should need to branch and build trunk
<bzoltan> cwayne_:  So it is more like a shortcut app template, right?
<cwayne_> bzoltan, exactly, yeah
<bzoltan> cwayne_: I guess you know that the manifest files are created by the QtC when packaging the app
<bzoltan> cwayne_: is not this "--webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.%DISPLAYNAME%.com/* http://m.%DISPLAYNAME%.com" a bit too specific? Like do you want to us it only for .com sites with m. names?
<cwayne_> bzoltan, well i was thinking this would be the most common one, but since app.desktop is listed as mainfile it's opened and easily editable
<cwayne_> bzoltan, i suppose we could just make it something generic that's obvious to the user to replace
<bzoltan> cwayne_:  That one would make sense in my view ... I like this super simple template, for the reason that it is super simple. But I am not sure if it should contain the .json files
<cwayne_> bzoltan, ah yes, that's what i wanted to ask you about, how are the other ones created?
<cwayne_> bzoltan, and i think it makes sense to create app.json, because that won't even need to be edited by the user, that can pretty much always stay the same
<t1mp> will phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty-proposed give me a working image if I run it now?
<popey> yes
<popey> FSVO "working"
<bzoltan> cwayne_:  those files are created by the QtC plugin ... you do not have to add them to the template, does not hurt, but 100% redundant ... I think it is safer to handle these files at one place, so if the manifest file structure changes we do not need to fix the same thing in different places.
<cwayne_> bzoltan, ah, fair enough. is that true for app.json as well? (the apparmor profile), or just manifest.json
<bzoltan> cwayne_:  both
<cwayne_> bzoltan, really? but this uses a specific apparmor profile template
<bzoltan>  cwayne_: Is not it the same as the default from the QtC http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntu/myapp.json.template
<cwayne_> bzoltan, it's slightly different in that it has "template": "ubuntu-webapp",
<cwayne_> bzoltan, to be completely honest, i don't know if that's needed or not, but it is ever-so-slightly different because of it
<bzoltan>  cwayne_:  it would be good to know if that template field is used and if yes then where and how
<AskUbuntu> Can I Switch Shells On Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/378811
<cwayne_> jdstrand, hiya, are you the one to ask still for all questions apparmor?
<t1mp> popey: okay, thanks I'll try it. I just need to test some new packages to see if they don't break anything. I don't have to do important stuff like make a phone call :)
<cwayne_> bzoltan, i'll investigate and see what i can find, in the meantime, i've removed the manifest.json and updated the MR :)
<bzoltan> cwayne_:  cool, thanks
<cwayne_> bzoltan, so it seems removing that line, the webapps themselves still work
<cwayne_> but all of the pre-installed webapps have that template, so i'm not super-keen on removing it
<bzoltan>  cwayne_:  the real fix should be to ad support for this field in the QtC ...
<cwayne_> bzoltan, hm, yes i suppose so
<cwayne_> that's a bit above my head though :)
<cwayne_> bzoltan, seems like it should be left in, that template provides more control over webbrowser-app
<cwayne_> tmoenicke, do you know when the next scheduled release of ubuntu-keyboard is? i assume there might be a vUDS session on it?
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping (once you're around)
<AskUbuntu> Use WiFi connection on Nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/378828
<tmoenicke> cwayne_: need to check
<tmoenicke> cwayne_: there is a session tomorrow at 6PM UTC
<cwayne_> tmoenicke, which one? none of those particularly jump out as being for keyboard..
<cwayne_> mardy, hey, did that fix for empty access_token get pushed into trusty?
<tmoenicke> cwayne_: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/track/appdev/
<mardy> cwayne_: I think so, let me check
<mardy> cwayne_: nope, let me check why...
<mardy> cwayne_: it was merged to trunk yesterday night. Then I guess it will hit the archives soon. https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon-plugin-oauth2/packaging/+merge/195030
<arunkumar413> can i install ubuntu touch on any android device
<cwayne_> mardy, great! thanks
<mardy> arunkumar413: no, see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<zsombi> guys, I have some concerns about the SIM PIN query
<zsombi> the issue I see there is that we automatically accept 4 digits and continue to unlock the SIM, which contradicts of some ETSI specs as the SIM PIN can be up to 8 digits long, and you have to have an explicit confirmation button for it
<arunkumar413> How to pory ubuntu to a new android mobile
<zsombi> tvoss: ^^
<ogra_> zsombi, i think thats rather a question for design ...
 * ogra_ is sure the current unlock process will change and be integrated in a proper lock screen this release
<ogra_> (we simply dont have the plumbing layer for lock/unlock in place yet, the existing PIN unlock is a compromise to enable graphical unlocking at all)
<zsombi> mzanetti: sire, pingum
<mzanetti> zsombi: shoot
<zsombi> mzanetti SIM PIN entry
<zsombi> mzanetti: was it a design request to accept 4 digits there only? and auto-accept PIN code?
<zsombi> mzanetti: just managed to lock my SIM card...
<mzanetti> zsombi: yes. but after some discussions I managed to convince design that we need to change that. fix is committed and now that jenkins is back I hope we'll get it released within this week
<mzanetti> :/
<zsombi> mzanettI: next time point 'em to ETSI specs :) we must be able to enter up to 8 digits
<mzanetti> yeah, I know
<mzanetti> zsombi: the new implementation has an ok button to confirm when you're done
<mzanetti> zsombi: that said: the lockscreen (phone, not SIM) won't have that and will be limited to 4 digits :/
<zsombi> mzanetti: also, in case of failure we should show the number of remaining trials until the SIM gets locked
<ogra_> ++
<zsombi> mzanetti: :(
<ogra_> thats extremely important
<mzanetti> zsombi: we can't properly show the remaining attempts as our nice android layer down there doesn't offer that
<zsombi> hehh???! damn...
<mzanetti> well, it does somewhat give us the remaining attempts after a failed one on the galaxy nexus. but doesn't seem to give us anything on the Nex 4
<zsombi> crap
<mzanetti> but good point. let me bug awe if there is some progress there...
<zsombi> mzanetti but yes, for both SIM PIN and Phone Lock there should be able to enter a max 8 digits code
<mzanetti> zsombi: I totally agree. but unfortuantely for the phone lock there isn't any spec which would give me a better position in discussions with design
<mzanetti> zsombi: according to them it's too cumbersome to press ok after entering the pin
<zsombi> mzanettI: then we will fail FTA from the first minute
<mzanetti> zsombi: ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1206941 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1240939
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1206941 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[ofono][rild] "Retries" property does not not work" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240939 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[ofono] PinRequired doesn't change to "puk" any more on 3 invalid attempts" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> mzanetti, well, it shouldnt be hard for the frontend to know that you mistyped it and have an internal counter
<zsombi> ogra_ it's not that simple
<ogra_> after all a wrong PIN should still dump you back to the unlock screen
<mzanetti> ogra_: nope. not going to work
<mzanetti> ogra_: what if you enter a sim with only one attempt left?
<zsombi> ogra_ that should survive a power-down/power-up and a SIM change too
<ogra_> you mean we dont get the info that the PIN is valid/invalid ?
<mzanetti> ogra_: we'll tell people they still have 3 and break their SIM card
<mzanetti> ogra_: we get that info. but that doesn't let us determine the amounts left
<mzanetti> why can't I assign that bug to tony?
<mzanetti> sometimes I don't really get launchpad
<sergiusens> mzanetti, if it's an ubuntu bug it's somewhat different than a project bug
<mzanetti> seems so
<sergiusens> mzanetti, as a workaround, I'm sure ogra_ can assign the bug
<ogra_> mzanetti, assigned
<mzanetti> thanks
<cwayne_> who generally does reviews for upstart-app-launch?
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ^
<sergiusens> cwayne_, that would be ted
<cwayne_> gah
<cwayne_> sergiusens, what if ted is the one that proposed the merge :P
<sergiusens> cwayne_, maybe Wellark then
<sergiusens> cwayne_, oh, or charles
<cwayne_> Wellark, hey, got a sec for a MR?
<cwayne_> charles, or you :) ^
<Wellark> cwayne_: what mr?
<cwayne_> Wellark, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/xdg-data-dirs/+merge/194981
<cwayne_> Wellark, that will allow us to have translated click apps :)
<Wellark> cwayne_: I'm afraid I haven't got the required upstart-fu to properly review that mr :/
<cwayne_> Wellark, ah crap, no worries, thanks for checking it out anyway :)
<Wellark> cwayne_: maybe charles as he has review most of the previous mr's
<Wellark> he should be online in couple of hours
<cwayne_> Wellark, awesome, thanks!
<Wellark> cwayne_: you can drop him an email to get his attention right when he logs in
<gabriel> hello anybody can help me installing ubuntu phone?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: been missing you in #ubuntu-unity
<MacSlow> mzanetti, doh... wonder how that was removed from my default channel config in xchat... fixed not thanks
<gabriel> hello
<popey> gabriel: wassup?
<gabriel> hey... im  trying to install ubuntu phone... could you help me?
<popey> gabriel: what device are you installing on?
<gabriel> samasung galaxy nexus S
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install has details of the install process for nexus and non-nexus devices
<Myrtti> Galaxy Nexus or Nexus S?
<Myrtti> instructions unclear, stapled hand to the floor
<gabriel> hello
<popey> gabriel: Continued greetings.
<gabriel> I try to install in a Nexus S....
<popey> gabriel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> have you read that?
<gabriel> yeah but the problem is when i try to install... the terminal said
<gabriel> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as crespo
<gabriel> ERROR:phablet-flash: Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<gabriel> so apparently is not working in nexus S
<popey> is crespo listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames ?
<dobey> wasn't the nexus5 only released last week?
<sergiusens> dobey, S != 5 :-)
<dobey> google really needs to reevaluate their device naming and how one name has like 13 different devices associated with it
 * ogra_ looks forward to the Nexus 5S
<ogra_> :P
<Myrtti> dobey: yes, that is definitely different to how Linux distributions do it
<Myrtti> ahem Ubuntu
<ogra_> (and in ten years you will have a Nexus 55 ... )
<dobey> Myrtti: eh? ubuntu 13.10 is ubuntu 13.10.
<Myrtti> and also saucy, Saucy Salamander, stable, etc.
<dobey> code names is one thing
<ogra_> Myrtti, after release the codenames arent used anymore (at least officially)
<dobey> ogra_: well, they are used in the archive URLs and such
<dobey> ogra_: so they are used officially :)
<dobey> but yeah, there aren't 13 wildly different pieces of hardware that we call "ubuntu 13.10"
<dobey> unlike say "galaxy nexus III"
<ogra_> dobey, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<dobey> ogra_: one web page is not the entirety of officialness of ubuntu :)
<ogra_> you wont find any official mentioning of the codenames on official pages ...
 * Myrtti puts her head back in the bush and apologises for stirring the beehive
<ogra_> just because there is an alias in a download path on a server that points to the same thing, doesnt mean it is official
<ogra_> Myrtti, lol
<dobey> ogra_: launchpad isn't official?
<ogra_> launchpad is a dev tool
<ogra_> my mom doesnt use it
<dobey> launchpad is a core part of community interaction for ubuntu
<ogra_> but she uses ubuntu 12.04 ...
<ogra_> (and doesnt know what a pangolin is)
<dobey> that's great
<ogra_> developer community, sure
<ogra_> endusers ... not so much
<dobey> no
<dobey> anyone who files a bug
<dobey> or uses a PPA
 * ogra_ knows we once had a wikipage about official naming guidelines ... i cant find it anymore ...
<charles> sergiusens, Wellark, I'll pick up the review
<msvb-lab> There are some 'Openstack QA' and similar QA sessions for the Ubuntu Summit (tomorrow.)
<msvb-lab> Can we get a Ubuntu Touch QA in there as well?
<msvb-lab> I think folks will have questions regarding touch and it's progress, or how to do things, what to expect, etcetera.
<rsalveti> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> msvb-lab: we'll have app development roundtables for anything related to apps and the SDK
<mhall119> there's also things like http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22084/unity8-shell-discussion/ for Unity 8 itself
<msvb-lab> mhall119: Okay, I'll try to visit those sessions.
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<msvb-lab> Do you or anyone else know of a way to get a few finished (with graphics) slides for presentation basis?
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> stgraber, now that jenkins is back up, can we switch trusty-[proposed]-customized to pull from here? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/sevilerow-trusty/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/
<stgraber> cwayne_: let me see if they updated the firewall rules too, last I checked that wasn't the case
<stgraber> cwayne_: nope, still can't connect to that address
<cwayne_> stgraber, hmm, who do we need to poke to fix?
<stgraber> cwayne_: I'd recommend poking the CI guys (retoaded, ev, ...) as they said they'd take care of coordinating required FW changes with IS (and that clearly didn't happen, at least for nusakan)
<cwayne_> ev, ^
<ev> stgraber, cwayne_ : what firewall rules do you need, exactly?
<mandel_> barry, ping
<barry> mandel_: hi!
<mandel_> barry, hello!
<stgraber> ev: nusakan to s-jenkins on port 8080
<ev> stgraber: proposing a branch for the fix now
<om26er> should we not be using trusty-proposed ?
<om26er> ricmm, question since you seems to be a contributor of powerd. is there a way to get the current state of screen through the dbus api ?
<om26er> what I see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/powerd only suggests how to request states but there is not way to inquire of the current state
<ricmm> om26er: I think there is no way to check the display state
<ricmm> also, powerd thinks in terms of "display hold requests"
<ricmm> what exactly are you after, there might be a better way to do it
<ricmm> do you want to know if the screen itself is off? or if powerd has no standing display requests -> will sleep
<om26er> ricmm, I am writing a script to unlock screen before running autopilot tests using phablet-test-run. If the user turns off the display with the power button there is no way to turn on the screen with these api's so I would like to print that "hey you need to turn on the display" for you tests to run
<ricmm> om26er: the power button does more than turning off the display, it puts the phone to sleep
<om26er> other wise people will just keep waiting for the test suite to run only knowing at the end that they failed.
<ricmm> if however you are connected through console it will hold it awake, but some systems will go down
<ricmm> one of them being the display controller
<om26er> ricmm, I was thinking of something similar to what happens when a call comes. as it overrides any locks and turns on the screen. Is there something similar I could use for my case to turn on the screen ?
<casket69> who is here to help me
<casket69> i want to inatall ubuntu touch on my archos xenon 80
<casket69> aanyone?
<xperiaM> hy
<xperiaM> how to install ubuntu touch on my xperia M
<xperiaM> can help me
<popey> !devices | xperiaM
<ubot5> xperiaM: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<robotfuel> sergiusens: ping
<xperia> not found for xperia M
<sergiusens> robotfuel, pong
<robotfuel> sergiusens: are you the person I talk to about landing this? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/phablet-tools/run-test-without-autopilot/+merge/194920
<sergiusens> robotfuel, yeah, didn't I claim the review?
<sergiusens> robotfuel, have a bunch to land later tonight
<robotfuel> sergiusens: no you did not claim it yet
<didrocks> barry: btw, I acked your landing slot in case you didn't see it
<sergiusens> robotfuel, done
<robotfuel> sergiusens: thanks
<robru> sil2100, cyphermox, kenvandine: anybody else having issues with phablet-test-run? seems to me like it successfully installs the -autopilot package but then just hangs, it won't run the test
<sil2100> robru: didn't try phablet-test-run in the last week, so sadly no idea...
<robru> sil2100, yeah, it's my first time in a week after all the outages...
<robru> elopio, kalikiana_, I'm seeing some test failures with ubuntu-ui-toolkit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1252416 can you take a look?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252416 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "7 test failures in latest ubuntuuitoolkit AP tests." [Critical,New]
<cwayne> charles: ping
<taiebot> Anyone who could tell me the answer of the level 4 of riddling. I have been stuck on this level for a month now.
<kenvandine> taiebot, i won't tell you the answer, but i will give you a hint :)
<taiebot> OK no problem
<taiebot> Still has to google as i am not native...
<elopio> robru: I'm sorry, I'm busy now with another project.
<elopio> if you still haven't found the cause in 3 hours, I can take a look.
<robru> elopio, hmmm well already kenvandine can't reproduce the issue. i'm trying it again after reflashing.
<ozurek> hi
<ozurek> i want install ubuntuphone on my smartphone
<ozurek> who can help me
<ozurek> someone speaking spanish?
<robru> elopio, hmmm, seems the tests have passed now. quite flaky though, one time I got 61 failures.
<kenvandine> robru, i had it pass 3 times in a row
<kenvandine> after the first failure
<kenvandine> mhall119, did you get past #24 yet?
<cwayne_> kenvandine, hey, any chance you could review this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/xdg-data-dirs/+merge/194981
<kenvandine> cwayne_, top approved
<mhall119> kenvandine: I haven't gotten past #20 yet :(
<kenvandine> el paso has killed me... i've lost motivation to continue guessing
<elopio> robru: when you get 61 failures is because the app couldn't open.
<elopio> well, *it's likely* because of that.
<robru> elopio, hmm. ken also had 88 failures, once. but then it was fine
<elopio> robru: currently we can't tell from autopilot if the app is open or not. But once they add some missing bits to mir, we will be able to give a better error message
<kenvandine> elopio, first run i had 88 failures, i rebooted the device and all passed
<elopio> about the reason why it won't open, that goes beyond my understanding of mir and autopilot.
<cwayne_> kenvandine, thank you!
<kenvandine> cwayne_, np
<elopio> kenvandine, robru: it would be nice if you can keep an eye to this. If you get so many failures but you still see qmlscene opening correctly, please let me know.
<kenvandine> elopio, it definately opened for me
<kenvandine> i saw it running through some stuff
<kenvandine> but i didn't watch it closely
<robru> elopio, yeah, it opened and did some stuff, at least for a few tests. didn't watch the whole way
<elopio> hum, then I'll need more time to debug this
<charles> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> charles, was just gonna ask about an MR, but I see you've reviewed it already :)
<charles> cwayne_, :)
<charles> k
<cwayne_> stgraber, heya, any chance on a top-approve here? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/no-hardcoding-user/+merge/194004
<stgraber> cwayne_: it's not a CI managed package so top approve won't do anything. I'll do another review and upload to the archive.
<cwayne_> stgraber, oh, thanks! sorry, i didn't realize it wasn't CI'd
<cwayne_> stgraber, it's in the landing asks sheet btw, let me know when you upload and I can mark it done :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: if I wanted to be picky, I'd complain that this will blow up in very interesting ways should a user's home directory contain a space
<alexk> hi
<alexk> does anyone know how to setup ubuntu touch to run an application on startup?
<cwayne_> stgraber, hm, fair point.  easiest way to get around that?
<alexk> specifically, on the GUI
<cwayne_> can you even have a username with a space?
<stgraber> cwayne_: for user in user-data/*; do cp test "$user/"; done
<stgraber> cwayne_: I'll do the changes
<cwayne_> stgraber, ah, duh, thanks
<stgraber> cwayne_: updated version of the diff, can you please test this on a device both with a single phablet user and with a "test test" user?
<stgraber> cwayne_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6439734/
<stgraber> I know this will work for the cp, but I'm not 100% sure the rest is fine, so would be nice to confirm before landing
<cwayne_> stgraber, sure, building it now
<robotfuel> doanac: ping
<doanac> robotfuel: hey there.
<robotfuel>  doanac do you have time to look at a MP? I really need it to land. https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/phablet-tools/run-test-without-autopilot/+merge/194920
<doanac> robotfuel: i can look, but i don't have top approval for that project
<robotfuel> doanac: do you know who does?
<robotfuel> doanac: I pinged you because I saw your name in the bzr log :P
<doanac> robotfuel: sergiusens does most of the work on phablet-tools these days
<robotfuel> doanac: okay thanks
<cwayne_> stgraber, adduser won't let you add a user with a space in the name..
<stgraber> cwayne_: sure but adduser won't prevent you having a space in the homedir AFAIK
<stgraber> cwayne_: 'adduser --home "/home/test test" test' worked great here
<cwayne_> stgraber, hmph, im even having trouble adding a user.. groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later.
<stgraber> cwayne_: you'll need to remount / rw
<cwayne_> gah
<cwayne_> sorry, a bit dumb today..
<cwayne_> stgraber, looks okay.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6439828/
<stgraber> cwayne_: yep
<stgraber> cwayne_: uploaded
<stgraber> cwayne_: note that you'll need an android no change rebuild to pick it up
<cwayne_> stgraber, how often do those generally happen?
<robotfuel> sergiusens: please try to get to https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/phablet-tools/run-test-without-autopilot/+merge/194920, if you can today. I need it to land for mir's CI tests. It's getting late in the day for me, so it's my last chance to bug you :)
<sergiusens> robotfuel, even if I approve it, it has to go through a full blown landing plan/landing asks
<robotfuel> sergiusens: ack, let me know what I can do to speed up the process.
<pmcgowan> mhall119, popey last session slot tomorrow has several key Qt and sdk discussion same time
<mhall119> pmcgowan: which sessions?
<pmcgowan> the appdev and the core sessions
<pmcgowan> mhall119, maybe we can divide and conquer
<mhall119> I see the HTML5 one on appdev, and a qt reconciliation one on core
<mhall119> which don't sound like they'll have a lot of overlap
<stgraber> cwayne_: not very often, I can upload one once initramfs-tools-ubuntu-tuch is done building
<pmcgowan> mhall119, plus click store, and the corss compilation core one
<cwayne_> stgraber, wonderful thanks!  btw i don't suppose those firewall issues have been fixed?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, maybe I am just interested in them all :)
<mhall119> that could be :)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, dont worry, too tricky to sched
<mhall119> I don't see the cross-compiling one thoug
<pmcgowan> mhall119, no its actually something else, developer mode
<AskUbuntu> failed to install phablet-tools on 12.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/379107
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, any idea what project i would log url dispatcher bugs to?
<cwayne_> man do i have bad timing
<mhall119> cwayne_: https://launchpad.net/url-dispatcher ?
<cwayne_> i could've sworn i'd tried that
<mhall119> when in doubt, s/\ /-/ :)
<cwayne_> anyway, thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<cwayne_> hah
<AskUbuntu> How to show mouse cursor on 14.04 Nexus 7 #mobile | http://askubuntu.com/q/379113
<anders3408> mhall119:  any update on building system images for none nexus devices ?  i really want to get oppo find5 proper :)
<mhall119> anders3408: what do you mean?
<anders3408> mhall119:  i mean , nexus devices uses system-images, that should be added so other devices can do the same thing , build those ourself.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-19
<cwayne_> sergiusens, thanks for the comments, pushed  a fix, which also addresses dpm's concerns (at least a little bit)
<sergiusens> cwayne_, ack, although I'm not sure you can solve dpm's concerns, can you?
<cwayne_> sergiusens, not fully, but we can at least check that the given locale is installed
<cwayne_> instead of checking on the host, as it was (incorrectly) done before
<sergiusens> cwayne_, oh, it was checking on the host :-P didn't notice that :-)
<cwayne_> heh yep, that was a problem :)
<cwayne_> sergiusens, but that's another thing we could (in the future) do as an arg for phablet-config locale (maybe have like phablet-config locale --install zh_CN or something)
<cwayne_> but not necessary yet i'd say
<sergiusens> cwayne_, /usr/share/locale would need to be writable though, right?
<cwayne_> sergiusens, yeah, or there'd have to be a remount (less good)
<cwayne_> but either way, that's more of a future problem imho
<sergiusens> cwayne_, ack, I'll check out what you pushed
<sergiusens> cwayne_, by the way, which locale should work ootb?
<cwayne_> sergiusens, zh_CN, fr, es
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> yeah, not sure I did not try spanish first :-)
<cwayne_> :)
<cwayne_> spanish has pretty good translation coverage in the image too (i just need to check out click apps once the upstart-app-launch fix lands)
<Aarsh_> mediatek chipset guide plz
<Aarsh_> i want to flash ubuntu for android on my andrid phone
<Aarsh_> here's specs chart ->http://www.xolo.in/A500L
<Aarsh_> any one on google+ ?
<Aarsh_> any one on google+?
<darwin> Is there any work on making this variant work for newer Archos tablets? (it works for slightly older ones)
<darwin> I just bought one, and could maybe do a little, but maybe not writing drivers... even though I got a CS degree, I almost got a math one, and was working on an art one, and I am a bit more math & geometry, and philosophy-focused at this point than on programming... but I would have no problem installing something that could let me try booting an install media, then trying to set up an entire OS, and seeing if it works
<didrocks> bzoltan1: ogra_: hey, once you are here, ubuntu-ui-toolkit doesn't pass its AP test with latest trunk it seems. See bug #1252416
<ubot5> bug 1252416 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "7 test failures in latest ubuntuuitoolkit AP tests." [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252416
<didrocks> but it seems flacky
<tvoss_> Saviq, ping
<bzoltan1> didrocks: I am checking it out
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, around? from the results on the spreadhseet, it seems we can publish ubuntu-ui-toolkit then, doing it?
<bzoltan1> didrocks: that output just does not make any sense
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, it looked like that, I was wanting to someone take a look at cu2d and tell what's up on that side - how did it build in PPA (it did, though) while the build job states it was last ran 10 days ago
<didrocks> bzoltan1: yeah, see, it's hard to know if something just crashed on his phone and it created a circle of doom
<didrocks> Mirv: urgh? really? is it in the ppa at least?
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  we are crosschecking the latest tabbar related changes to be sure
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, it's in PPA just fine so robru and cyphermox have tested the correct version, I'm just wondering how it got there
<didrocks> Mirv: let me look at jenkins, one sec
<Mirv> (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3667626/+listing-archive-extra)
<didrocks> Mirv: latest failure: 7h57
<didrocks> Mirv: so, sounds good, right?
<didrocks> ah, the build job didn't start because of cu2d-sdk-head-1.1prepare-qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu failing
<didrocks> not sure why ken, robru didn't work with the CI team/even didn't email on that :/
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, but if build job didn't start how did the ui-toolkit build get in the PPA?
<Mirv> or was it prepare that already does that
<didrocks> Mirv: prepare dput to the ppa
<didrocks> the build just monitor
<Mirv> right, then it all makes sense, and no problem
<Mirv> (other than the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu error)
<didrocks> Mirv: ah I know
<didrocks> Mirv: it's because ken launched a partial build
<didrocks> and qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu was added in between
<didrocks> Mirv: if you launch a qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu build only build, that will work
<didrocks> Mirv: at least, we'll have desktop AP run, you're tracking/doing all that?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I'll do that later
<didrocks> ok :)
<bzoltan1> didrocks, Mirv: the logs from that UITK failure seem to be bogus. At the line 257 in the file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/TabBarStyle.qml:257: TypeError: Cannot read property 'length' of undefined
<didrocks> bzoltan1: someting changed in the theme? it's weird the robru told that it worked after a third try
<bzoltan1> didrocks, Mirv: In the trunk there is no such property as "length" there is a function selectButton()
<didrocks> bzoltan1: doesn't seem timing/grey testing ;)
<didrocks> it should be more like black and white :p
<Mirv> hmm or maybe now, since it seems I can't get the packaging changes out either without getting the prepare job successful
<didrocks> bzoltan1: can you try to run the AP tests with the latest sdk, just to confirm everything is fine on your phone?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, so build the plugin maybe…
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  Sure
<didrocks> Mirv: we'll have desktop AP job at least running ;)
<Mirv> yeah, nice to see that too
<Mirv> q-p-u was missing my changelog commit merger had halted earlier but approved later
<mardy> Saviq: ping
<darwin> can you install Ubuntu Touch in Android, to run on top or using the Android Linux kernel?
<wilee-nilee> darwin, It is its own OS.
<darwin> I know. You can install Debian on top of Android, or to use its kernel, though, and on #replicant they said ask about this if I want to try Ubuntu Touch instead of the Debian on F-Droid
<darwin> I would rather try an Ubuntu than Replicant, because I think Ubuntu has more tools, and is more oriented towards computer science, at least a bit (like Debian), than something started originally just to run phones or tablets
<darwin> and I have heard the interface is good... I do not really like Android so far, so maybe Replicant is similar
<darwin> but I am not sure when I will root my tablet, because that would void the warranty (and I have a warranty for dropping it)
<wilee-nilee> not sure on top of is the correct syntax is all
<darwin> that is just what someone in #replicant said... i.e. emulation, or something like WINE, which is not emulation
<darwin> actually they did not say that, but implied... I was going to edit that part out but was looking at another channel
<wilee-nilee> darwin, People multiboot android devices, I am known to run several androids with images saved.
<wilee-nilee> not really a true multiboot
<darwin> I know, but my tablet's manufacturer says installing something (presumably other than an official Android upgrade) will void the warranty
<darwin> that should not have all been in parentheses, or whatever
<darwin> i.e. that was about installing another OS in the firmware... I am getting a bit tired I guess
<wilee-nilee> darwin, I have a nexus 7 so no problem with that, but it lacks some hardware to really smoke.
<darwin> I am not familiar with that expression
<wilee-nilee> darwin, just a general abstract meaning run fast and furious.
<om26er> on trusty-proposed my sim card is not working. It only works when I am connected to a wifi network.
<om26er> using mako
<oSoMoN> om26er, hey, how do I ensure unity8 is introspectable when I run tests on my device?
<om26er> oSoMoN, there is get_proxy_object_for_existing_process() in autopilot you can use it with unity8 pid as argument. it won't return an exception if unity8 is running with testability
<oSoMoN> om26er, ok, but I want to know how to run unity8 with testability
<mardy> greyback: hi! Got a minute?
<greyback> mardy: sure
<om26er> oSoMoN, from unity8 import process_helpers and process_helpers.restart_unity_with_testability()
<oSoMoN> om26er, doesn’t phablet-test-run have a magic switch to do that?
<mardy> greyback: yesterday night I was trying my map application on the Nexus 4, and I noticed that many times when I was touching Ui elements near the edges of the screen, the taps were not recorded
<om26er> oSoMoN, I have branch for that, its not merged yet.
<oSoMoN> om26er, ok
<mardy> greyback: it might just be a problem with my fingers, but I think it happened too many times to be just random
<mardy> greyback: is it possible that something in the stack is eating up touch events which occur near the screen edges?
<greyback> mardy: yep, it's something we're aware of. The edges of the screen have areas to recognise gestures. They're stealing the events from your application. We plan for shell to re-send those events to the app, if the gesture is not recognised
<mardy> greyback: nice. Is there a bug for this?
<mardy> greyback: or a blueprint item?
<greyback> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1236290
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236290 in Unity 8 "[gesture recognition] Implement improved edge gesture detection to reduce false positives and pass non-edge gestures through to the focused app" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mardy> greyback: thanks!
<greyback> mardy: welcome
<oSoMoN> om26er, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/camera-integration-test/+merge/189685
<om26er> oSoMoN, thanks. will fix
<oSoMoN> om26er, there’s something fishy with this test, I really don’t understand how it can possibly pass
<timppa> Hi, When I updated from r22 to r23 my GSM stopped working, I need to enable wireless and join a network to gain GSM coverage. Has anyone else seen this problem?
<timppa> I just updated to r24 and problem still exists
<ogra_> timppa, om26er reported it above in the backlo
<ogra_> g
<timppa> ogra_: great!
<rottinrob> morning y'all
<cwayne_> kalikiana_, woo! translated click apps :D
<timppa> ogra_: is there a bug open on this issue? I can open one if needed
<ogra_> timppa, i guess taht would be good ... popey do you know if there is a bug ?
<popey> pass, not seen one
<popey> om26er: did you file one?
<ogra_> timppa, then please do
<timppa> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview is this the correct place?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<ogra_> (see channel topic)
<timppa> ogra_: thanks
<jdstrand> cwayne_: you asked if you can ask me questions about apparmor. sure, that's fine (though others from the security team should be able to help too)
<jdstrand> cwayne_: what's up?
<cwayne_> jdstrand, ah, i think it was about the templates in an app's appararmor hook
<cwayne_> like for example for a webapp how necessary is template: 'ubuntu-webapp'
<jdstrand> cwayne_: it is completely necessary for that example
<jdstrand> cwayne_: the template is not specified, it defaults to ubuntu-sdk
<jdstrand> s/the template/if the template/
<jdstrand> cwayne_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest#Click for details
<timppa> ogra_: that does not help very much on reporting bugs on touch
<cwayne_> jdstrand, great, thanks!
<cwayne_> bzoltan1, hey, so it seems for my template we would need that template line included..
<ogra_> timppa, ?
<ogra_> timppa, anything special about touch ?
<cwayne_> plars, ping
<timppa> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and ubuntu touch is not mentioned there
<ogra_> timppa, it is either a network-manager or ofnono bug ...
<om26er> popey, no, I did not. yet.
<ogra_> timppa, ugh ... arent you an ubuntu member/dev ? it shouldnt redirect you ...
<timppa> ogra_: no :)
<timppa> ogra_: I've just done some apps to it that's all
<cwayne_> just run ubuntu-bug packagename
<ogra_> timppa, try this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<ogra_> or what cwayne_ said
<bzoltan1> cwayne_:  makes sense. Thanks for sorting it out
<cwayne_> bzoltan1, happy to help.  so what's our next step? making the plugin able to pass which template to use?
<cwayne_> i know you're -1 on me passing that file through my template (perfectly understandable btw :) )
<plars> plars: hi
<plars> *sigh*
<plars> ENOCOFFEE
<plars> cwayne_: hi
<cwayne_> plars, heya, it seems that the touch test suite has been running a bunch of times without touch_custom (it looks like touch_custom was last run nov 7th?) any way to look into this?
<cwayne_> dpm, ping
<bzoltan1> cwayne_:  the  MR (https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/webapp-template/+merge/195274) is approved. Thanks a lot
<plars> cwayne_: I'll check it out
<cwayne_> bzoltan1, hey, thanks!  let me know when it's in and I can write a quick blog post about it :)
<plars> cwayne_: actually it ran again on the 15th (after the infrastructure came back up)
<plars> cwayne_: because it looks like the latest image was from the 10th - now new images since then
<bzoltan1> cwayne_:  let's make first that file created by the template ... next you file a bug that the security manifest should pre fill the template according to the project type.
<plars> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed-customized/mako/index.json
<plars> *no
<cwayne_> plars, there's a new touch_custom image whenever there's a new touch image though
<dpm> hi cwayne_
<plars> cwayne_: are we looking in the wrong place then?
<cwayne_> plars, hm, maybe not..
<cwayne_> bzoltan1, great, thanks!  i'll log the bug :)
<cwayne_> dpm, hey, click apps are now translated :D
<cwayne_> stgraber, hey, trusty-proposed-customized is built whenever there's a new sevilerow AND/OR whenever there's a new trusty-proposed, right?
<stgraber> cwayne_: correct
<stgraber> so long as all sources are reachable
<stgraber> so you won't be getting new images until we get access to Jenkins again
<cwayne_> stgraber, is something off then?  it seems the last trusty-proposed-customized has an ubuntu image from 20131107
<cwayne_> ah
<dpm> cwayne_, oh, I thought with the latest fixes you mentioned those which had translations appeared translated?
<cwayne_> dpm, yeah, i mean that those fixes finally made it into the image
<cwayne_> so a fresh image needs no modifications to have click apps work
<cwayne_> stgraber, so those firewall rules haven't been fixed then?
<dpm> cwayne_, ah, sorry, I read *now* as *not*. It's all clear now, thanks for the heads up! :-)
<cwayne_> dpm, so next i will compile a list of missing strings int he click apps, then I'll ping you about the community-call-for-help again :)
<dpm> awesome, thanks cwayne_!
<stgraber> cwayne_: correct
<stgraber> cwayne_: the config is up to date on the server side, so in theory within 5min of the firewall change, you'll have a new image
<stgraber> cwayne_: did you end up setting up sevillerow-saucy and sevillerow-trusty? The config still refers to a single tarball for both at the moment
<cwayne_> ev, any eta on that firewall fix?
<cwayne_> stgraber, i did, i left sevilerow-watch as saucy and made a trusty one
<cwayne_> let me get you the url
<ev> cwayne_: it went through not long ago
<ev> still having issues?
<cwayne_> stgraber, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/sevilerow-trusty/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/
<cwayne_> ev, hm, still haven't seen a new image yet, how long ago?
<ev> cwayne_: an hour
<cwayne_> stgraber, ^
<ogra_> timppa, can you point cyphermox to your bug ? he should be able to judge if thats an network-manager issue
<cwayne_> stgraber, also any chance for an android rebuild today? :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: yeah, I'll do that in a bit
<cwayne_> stgraber, awesome, thanks for all the help today, let me know if there's anything you need from me :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: uploaded
<cwayne_> stgraber, the android rebuild?
<stgraber> yeah
<cwayne_> awesome, thanks!
<cwayne_> stgraber, any idea why there hasn't been a new proposed-customized build if the firewall rules were fixed?
<stgraber> cwayne_: because ev is lying
<stgraber> nusakan still can't talk to s-jenkins
<stgraber> maybe there's some other firewall along the way that also needs updating, it's always taken a while to get extra access added to nusakan
<cwayne_> hmm, crap
<cwayne_> ev, ^
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, mumble/mic issues again?
<MaoKue> Hi folks, anyone can help me to install ubuntu touch on my samsung 10.1 tablet
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, yeah apparently
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, np... just fill in your items in the minutes document for today
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, will do
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, thanks
<MaoKue> anyone ??
<rickspencer3> hi MaoKue so, it's vUDS right now, probably most folks attention is there
<rickspencer3> MaoKue, http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<smon> Hello
<Hourd> hello
<cwayne_> where's this 'join hangout' button?
<daker> cwayne_: on the session page but the person in charge should past the link first
<smon>  I was talking with a developer Canonical and I asked him where was the support of phone and 3G.
<smon> He told me that it was ready for the Nexus and that forother device it's in the hands of the community.
<smon> So I was wondering if the development had already begun for other devices, I am thinking in particular of Samsung Galaxy Note 2.
<anders3408> mhall119: is onair :)
<smon> Do you have some news about it ?
<robru> Mirv, I built ubuntu-ui-toolkit yesterday. no idea why it would say the build job didn't run, because I ran it myself.
<robru> Mirv, didrocks: also ken couldn't reproduce the 7 failures I saw, and then after a reboot it was fine. that's why we published it.
<didrocks> robru: you didn't publish it, we did publish it this morning
<didrocks> robru: but yeah, confirmed with bzoltan1
<robru> didrocks, hmm, i hit publish. must not have gone through.
<didrocks> robru: you should check the ui ;)
<didrocks> robru: one of the component was failing to prepare
<robru> didrocks, yeah, I meant to. got distracted testing other things.
<didrocks> so nothing was going to monitor build, run AP tests
<robru> didrocks, yeah, saw that failed prepare, wasn't sure how to fix it
<bzoltan1> didrocks: what, who where??? me? why?
 * bzoltan1 is reading logs
<smon> Tiens didrocks, le monde est petit :P
<didrocks> smon: salut! en effet ;)
<smon> je crois que je me suis un peu perdu en cherchant des infos sur xda :D
<ogra_> dholbach, do we have any session for "improving porting guide" or "make porting easier" ?
<dholbach> I don't know
<cwayne_> ev, any idea why nasuka can't get to s-jenkins still?
<cwayne_> stgraber, hey, cjohnston is looking for some context re: whats wrong with our firewall rules
<WebGen> hello guys does anyone want to give me any idea how to root kindle fire hdx so I can become contributing member for ubuntu? thanks in advance!
<popey> WebGen: not seen any discussion of that device here
<popey> WebGen: might be better looking at xda-developers?
<WebGen> yep I know I assume so, but there has to be a general pattern on how to root android, I m looking for that pattern so I can apply specifics to my device? ;p
<WebGen> Popeye I already looked but the specific root for my device doesn't exist yet, maybe I want
<ogra_> there isnt really a general pattern ... sadly ...
<WebGen> to contribute in rooting
<ogra_> it depends how and where the vendor actually locked down the device
<stgraber> cwayne_: nusakan can't talk to s-jenkins, I don't have any more detail than that
<cwayne_> stgraber, fair enough, thanks
<WebGen> damn I was afraid to hear that ogra_
<didrocks> 16:51:33          ev | heads up: we're going to be discussing how the CI engine is going to be rearchitected, starting in 10
<didrocks>                      | minutes. If you'd like a speaking slot in the hangout, let me know.
<didrocks> if some people here are not in #ubuntu-devel ^
<WebGen> well, thanks guys I'll come back here after I root device in couple months, I guess :/
<ev> thanks didrocks
<cwayne_> Saviq, would the next unity8 session after lunch be a good place to talk about convergence + shell background?
<Saviq> cwayne_, we probably need a more design-oriented session
<Saviq> cwayne_, I'm running that one, and I don't have answers, can provide more questions, though!
<Saviq> cwayne_, I'm not sure this topic is explored enough to be a UDS session, really :/
<Saviq> cwayne_, from design PoV I mean
<jjohansen> jjohan
<cwayne_> Saviq, fair enough
<Saviq> cwayne_, we should definitely set up a chat with design folks, to see what they have in mind for this at all
<cwayne_> Saviq, agreed.  I'm happy to join as well if/when that chat happens :)
<randomcpp> can I use apt-get to easily update my phone?
<Saviq> cwayne_, I thought you'd invite me ;)
<Saviq> randomcpp, not if you want to use over-the-air upgrades
<Saviq> randomcpp, and that's not supported, basically
<Saviq> randomcpp, what's !easy about using the system settings app for that?
<randomcpp> Saviq, I was used to apt-get everything :p
<cwayne_> Saviq, hah, i'm happy to set it up then :)
<Saviq> randomcpp, apt-get isn't suitable for phone use, it's too fragile
<Saviq> randomcpp, we have a read-only rootfs to prevent breakage that you wouldn't be able to fix without connecting your phone to a laptop, just because your battery died
<Saviq> randomcpp, but that precludes the usage of apt, but isn't the only reason
<randomcpp> oh okok
<randomcpp> is it normal that it keeps telling me that my phone has been updated for the last time on 1970-07-30 ? :p
<pacificfils> When will the data spreadsheet be updated?
<cwayne_> bfiller, ping
<bfiller> cwayne_: pong
<pacificfils> Question.
<pacificfils> When will the Status sheet be updated?
<cwayne_> bfiller, hey, any idea when the next planned release of the keyboard is?
<bfiller> cwayne_: I need to request one, I can point you at a recent deb from jenks
<cwayne_> bfiller, i'm more interested in getting it into the image :) from what i hear, pinyin works if you build from trunk, but not from what's in the image
<bfiller> cwayne_: ack, I'll request it
<cwayne_> bfiller, thanks, maybe i should also test it out first and make sure it does actually work..
<cwayne_> stgraber, nasuka *should* be able to get to s-jenkins now
<stgraber> cwayne_: nope, still doesn't work
<cwayne_> stgraber, sigh ok, back to #is with me
<cwayne_> stgraber, is it trying to reach s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080?
<stgraber> cdimage@nusakan:/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com$ telnet s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci 8080
<stgraber> Trying 10.98.3.13...
<stgraber> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<cwayne_> stgraber, thanks
<sergiusens> cwayne_, doing that for the first time last time took 2 weeks
<pramodblog> anyone here?
<pramodblog> need a little help while installing ubuntu on my galaxy nexus
<pramodblog> All the things are done and now there is a msg saying ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. FIx? THIS CANNOT BE UNDONE.
<pramodblog> What should i choose
<pramodblog> yes or no?
<pramodblog> SHould i say yes or no in "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. FIx? THIS CANNOT BE UNDONE."
<ardxxx> hi
<cwayne_> stgraber, ok, NOW it should be actually fixed
<stgraber> cwayne_: looks like it does indeed
<cwayne_> phew
<cwayne_> i was terrified for a sec that it was still broken :P
<stgraber> cwayne_: and I see an image published 10min ago, so looks like everything started working again
<cwayne_> stgraber, great! so will it pull from sevilerow-trusty now?
<cwayne_> plars, so now i have images actually building again, should the smoketests just start picking up again?
<stgraber> cwayne_: no, I didn't know -trusty and -saucy were actually setup now
<stgraber> cwayne_: or is it just sevillerow and sevillerow-trusty?
<cwayne_> stgraber, it's sevilerow-watch and sevilerow-trusty
<cwayne_> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/sevilerow-trusty/
<plars> cwayne_: yes, as soon as they show up, jenkins should notice them and start the tests
<cwayne_> stgraber, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/sevilerow-trusty/
<cwayne_> plars, thanks!
<KHendrik> Is this the right place to ask qml questions?
<timppa> cyphermox: Hi, I filed a bug on GSM signal issues earlier today
<timppa> cyphermox: Do you need any additional info regarding the issue?
<cyphermox> timppa: which bug?
<timppa> cyphermox: just a sec, I'll check it
<timppa> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1252737
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252737 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu touch cannot get GSM signal if not joined to a WLAN network " [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> cwayne_: ok, will update the config in a minute
<cwayne_> stgraber, sure thing
<cyphermox> it actually would surprise me a lot that it really needs to be connected to wifi to get a gsm signal level... it's more likely that connecting to the wifi triggers an indicator update
<cyphermox> timppa: what happens if you hit the bug and run nmcli dev?
<timppa> cyphermox: I'll test it
<timppa> cyphermox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6444702/
<timppa> cyphermox: do you need anything else? I'm happy to help any way I can
<cyphermox> yeah, we'll need a bunch more things but I'll write it down in the bug
<timppa> cyphermox: ok
<stgraber> cwayne_: config updated, doing a test run now
<cwayne_> stgraber, thanks!
<cwayne_> bfiller, hey, did you have a link for those keyboard debs?  i should probably validate that pinyin works before putting it on the landing pipeline..
<bfiller> cwayne_: one sec
<bfiller> cwayne_: this should be the latest http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-keyboard-trusty-armhf-ci/72/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<bfiller> cwayne_: from this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/libpinyin4/+merge/193859
<cwayne_> bfiller, thanks
<cwayne_> sfeole, ^
<bfiller> cwayne_: np
<cwayne_> bfiller, want me to add to the landing asks once we test?
<bfiller> cwayne_: sure
<cwayne_> bfiller, cool, thanks
<cwayne_> this will make demoing chinese much better
<KHendrik>  I have a value of type date (YYYY-MM-DD) in a ListModel which I display in a ListView I want to add sections per month is this possible?
<sfeole> thanks cwayne_ & bfiller
<cwayne_> sfeole, let me know when you test it so ic an add it to the landing plan pls
<sfeole> ack
<timppa> cyphermox: Did you update the bug? Do I need to answer to the questions on the bug?
<cyphermox> yes, please
<cyphermox> Tony is going to look into it
<timppa> cyphermox: ok, do you need have the logs when the "bug" is on
<timppa> cyphermox: but I seriously doubt that that's only a indicator bug.
<stgraber> cwayne_: done, can you confirm that the output is reasonable?
<cyphermox> timppa: yeah, when the bug is "on" and after you connect to wifi
<cwayne_> stgraber, sure
<timppa> cyphermox: coming right up
<timppa> cyphermox: /var/log/syslog contains insane amount of rows. Need everything?
<cyphermox> yes, this is particularly important
<cwayne_> stgraber, the output of index.json is good, and it installs, so i'd say its working :) thanks for all the help :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: good to hear! np
<timppa> cyphermox: I've updated the bug
<randomcpp> does anyone know how to take screenshot?
<randomcpp> ok solved
<cwayne_> xnox, ping
<xnox> cwayne_: hi.
<cwayne_> xnox, hi, i'm trying to test out the latest ubuntu-keyboard, and i see there's now a dependency on libpinyin4, but i can't seem to find a package for it.. any idea?
<xnox> cwayne_: libpinyin4 is in trusty-proposed.
<xnox> cwayne_: the reason why it hasn't migrated to trusty yet, is because that would make ubuntu-keyboard uninstallable.
<xnox> cwayne_: hence i ported ubuntu-keyboard to libpinyin4 api.
<xnox> cwayne_: it has been extensively tested at merge proposal time with libpinyin4 installed (following a rather long google doc test procedure)
<cwayne_> xnox, ah, ok
<cwayne_> thanks for the clarification
<xnox> cwayne_: you can download libpinyin4 armhf deb from this URL https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpinyin/0.9.93+repack1-1/+build/5139915/+files/libpinyin4_0.9.93%2Brepack1-1_armhf.deb
<cwayne_> xnox, thanks
<xnox> cwayne_: alternatively you can add "trusty-proposed" to apt sources, and just install missing dependencies with $ sudo apt-get install -f
<xnox> after dpkg -i *.deb says that there are broken dependencies.
<cwayne_> yep
<xnox> cwayne_: good night! =)
<cwayne_> what does system-settings use to set the locale?
<kdub> is there a quick way to expand the size root partition?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-20
<Nothing_Much> So I hear now that PowerVR is supported under Mir, would it be possible to utilize libhybris on the desktop?
<augie> hello
<Nothing_Much> Howd-
<Nothing_Much> y
<Nothing_Much> So I hear now that PowerVR is supported under Mir, would it be possible to utilize libhybris on the desktop?
<Nothing_Much> Oh oops, meant to edit that
<Nothing_Much> But yeah, if anybody's here, lemme know if it's possible, since I have an SGX 544 on this desktop here.
<RAOF> Nothing_Much: Do you have an android build for your desktop?
<Nothing_Much> RAOF: nope, but I have the "system" folder from an Android build
<RAOF> I don't know if that's enough, but I guess you probably could bring up Unity8 on that.
<Nothing_Much> RAOF: How would I go about doing that on the desktop? I wanna see if it's possible with Wayland or Mir.
<Nothing_Much> On a desktop
<RAOF> Probably you'd install libhybris* and unity8
<Nothing_Much> Oh.. I thought I did that once
<RAOF> What didn't work? :)
<RAOF> And what did it say? :)
<Nothing_Much> Hang on, actually it wasn't unity8, it was the unity-effects thing
<Nothing_Much> xserver-xorg-video-mir
<RAOF> xserver-xorg-video-mir doesn't exist; I'm not sure what you're referring to there.
<Nothing_Much> xserer-xorg-mir
<Nothing_Much> *server
<Nothing_Much> Bah
<Nothing_Much> Hang on
<RAOF> You *might* be referring to xserver-xorg-xmir, which won't work on anything but nouveau, intel, or radeon.
<RAOF> Ah, yeah.
<RAOF> No X for you on Android.
<Nothing_Much> You mean armhf?
<RAOF> Well, I mean ‘there's currently no way to go from Android drivers to X’
<Nothing_Much> I'm on an Armhf PC here and I'm tryin' to get some 3D acceleration.
<RAOF> There are armhf platforms for which we have X drivers, but not IIRC your SGX.
<Nothing_Much> Via libhybris
<RAOF> You should be able to get Unity8 and anything that runs under Unity8 running (so, all the Ubuntu Touch apps, basically).
<RAOF> You're not going to be able to get anything that requires X to work, though.
<Nothing_Much> Not even XMir? :(
<RAOF> Indeed, not XMir.
<RAOF> Because XMir (currently) works by augmenting the existing X drivers, which we can do because we've got the source for them.
<RAOF> It's possible to write an XMir driver that will work on an arbitrary (EGL/GLES-supporting) Mir, but we've not yet done that.
<Nothing_Much> Hmm..
<Nothing_Much> My computer uses an SGX 544
<Nothing_Much> So I'd have to wait for a driver for XMir?
<RAOF> Yeah, if you want to use accelerated X11 stuff.
<RAOF> And even then you're not going to get GLX/OpenGL; your hardware doesn't actually support it.
<RAOF> You *will* get EGL/GLES, instead.
<RAOF> Which is fine.
<RAOF> As long as what you want to run supports GLES.
<AskUbuntu> I need RSN for ad hoc connection for my Nexus 7. Do Ubuntu for Nexus 7 implement this feature? | http://askubuntu.com/q/379648
<TechieElf> Can someone help me with enabling GSM? I know I need to check if ofono and rild are communicating but what is the next logical step?
<Nothing_Much> RAOF: I heard that the SGX 544 PowerVR supports OpenGL up to 2.1 I think
<RAOF> Oh, well. If it does (and has Android drivers for same), then you'd get GL.
<Nothing_Much> Ah alright
<TechieElf> Hashcode can you tell me where you left off with the XT907 port? I'm not sure where to start
<Crimson_Rogue> hey, I have a question.. where can I find a list of currently supported phones?
<RobbyF> galaxy nexus/nexus4
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Crimson_Rogue> yes, but there's a differen't list...
<TechieElf> What list might that be?
<RAOF> Crimson_Rogue: Are you thinking of this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working.2C_but_not_available_from_cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<Crimson_Rogue> yes RA0F, thank you
<RobbyF> samething as i listed
<TechieElf> Yeah, I agree with RobbyF
<jalcine> would it be possible to swap shells on Ubuntu Touch?
<jalcine> like from Unity to something else?
<Mia> Hello?
<Mia> hello?
<jalcine> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Crimson_Rogue> does anyone know if ubuntu touch supports calls and sms/mms on the Galaxy S III?
<half_mast> Has anyone been getting NETWORK ERROR when trying to update apps through the update manager?
<wilee-nilee> half_mast, Nope, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal and pastbin it.
<half_mast> wilee-nillee, this is what I got. Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release.gpg
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security Release.gpg
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty Release
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security Release
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/main armhf Packages/DiffIndex
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted armhf Packages/DiffIndex
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/universe armhf Packages/DiffIndex
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/main Sources
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted Sources
<wilee-nilee> half_mast, STOP
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Sources
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-en
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted Translation-en
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-en
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main Sources
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/restricted Sources
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe Sources
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main armhf Packages
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/restricted armhf Packages
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe armhf Packages
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main Translation-en
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/restricted Translation-en
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe Translation-en
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security/main Sources
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | half_mast
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security/restricted Sources
<ubot5> half_mast: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security/universe Sources
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security/main armhf Packages
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security/restricted armhf Packages
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security/universe armhf Packages
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security/main Translation-en
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security/restricted Translation-en
<half_mast> Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty-security/universe Translation-en
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/main armhf Packages
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted armhf Packages
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<half_mast> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/universe armhf Packages
<half_mast>   404  Not Found
<chriadam> holy flood batman
<half_mast> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-updates/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-updates/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-updates/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-updates/restricted/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-security/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-security/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-security/restricted/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty-security/universe/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty/restricted/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<half_mast> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty/universe/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<half_mast> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<half_mast> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<half_mast> man bad
<half_mast> now I feel bad... But here is the pastebin link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6446553/
<wilee-nilee> half_mast, I would change repos and reboot and check the updates again.
<half_mast> Ok how would I change the repos
<wilee-nilee> software sources, this is the trusty dektop install?
<wilee-nilee> tghe image
<wilee-nilee> the*
<half_mast> No my desktop is saucy. But my phone is r10 build.
<wilee-nilee> half_mast, It's touch or the trusty image?
<half_mast> It's ubuntu touch 14.04 running trusty
<wilee-nilee> half_mast, NOt sure then I have not used it for awhile.
<wilee-nilee> at least how to change the repo, I can't tell if its a broken package, or "Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" try a reboot
<half_mast> wilee-nilee, I tried to reboot and it did not fix it.
<wilee-nilee> half_mast, Did you stop a upgrade while running?
<half_mast> wilee-nilee, no
<wilee-nilee> half_mast, try sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<wilee-nilee> your chrooted in right?
<wilee-nilee> is that root?
<wilee-nilee> no sudo then
<half_mast> wilee-nilee, it giving me an error: unable access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<wilee-nilee> half_mast, I'm not sure how touch is set up now, so not really sure here, you want better help than me.
<half_mast> wilee-nilee, thank you for trying
<wilee-nilee> half_mast, Sure no harm done.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu 14 installation failed on nexus 7 (2012) wifi | http://askubuntu.com/q/379732
<mzanetti> popey: hey, xbmcremote has been rejected again because the applicationName isn't set in qml
<mzanetti> popey: but for that one I really can't have that yet
<mzanetti> popey: as it would require me to ifdef lots of C++ code not to break it on other platforms
<popey> I guess dholbach didnt know that, leave a comment and I'll approve mzanetti
<popey> mzanetti: actually, no need to leave a comment, I can approve
<mzanetti> popey: I can't find how to leave a comment without submitting a new version
<popey> done
<mzanetti> popey: thanks :)
<mhr3> can anyone tell me what's the ip of s-jenkinks.ubuntu-ci?
<mhr3> and perhaps what don't i have to resolve it properly? :)
<randomcpp> it's nice to see that there's an emulator for ubuntu-touch, but is it normal that prebuilt emulator does not work?
<randomcpp> (I'm now trying to build from scratch now)
<randomcpp> (and yes I'm on trusty of course)
 * Taduro_ wants Ubuntu Touch for all devicesss!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NYL> hi guys
<NYL> anyone else working right now on Samsung i9505 port?
<popey> !devices | NYL
<ubot5> NYL: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<NYL> guess not
<Juan_> ola, alguem fala portugues?
<Juan_> hi, someone could help me with the installation of the development environment for Ubuntuphone using cordova?
<Juan_> Ubuntu installed the sdk, but when running, it does not run the javascript code
<Hourd> anders sure likes going away
<dpm> hi mardy, to get started with it, I built the signon-plugin-oauth2 package with the fixes required from Evernote in your branch. It's now on the core apps PPA. Has the updated package landed in Trusty? It'd be good to point folks to the proper package rather than the PPA
<mardy> dpm: not yet: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<dpm> ok, good to see it's on the pipeline, thanks mardy for the update
<mardy> dpm: yw :-)
<mdeslaur> is r10 still the latest image available for 14.04?
<mdeslaur> two week without an update, or is my phone not updating for some reason?
<janimo> mdeslaur, seems correct
<janimo> mdeslaur, I see  --channel trusty-proposed will get 15
<mdeslaur> janimo: ok, cool. thanks...was just wondering if something was wrong on my end
<janimo> mdeslaur, I was wondering the same thing 10 min ago when I checked :)
<mdeslaur> ehe
<ogra_> janimo, r15 ?
<ogra_> you should get r26
<janimo> ogra_, that's what it showed me with trusty-proposed
<ogra_> mdeslaur, the testing infrastructure moved, we couldnt test images for a week
<mdeslaur> ogra_: oh! right, I had forgotten about that
<ogra_> and after that week everything was broken ... so we're still trying to get back to normal
<janimo> ogra root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -n --channel trusty-proposed
<janimo> Upgrade path is 15
<janimo> ogra_, but I am running a self-built system.img that may confuse the upgrader, I don't know
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> 15 is definitely a last week thing :)
<janimo> that's when I flashed the phone  I think, and only copied new system.img over since
<dpm> I always forget: how can I convert a RO image to RW if I want to manually install a package for testing purposes?
<ogra_> dpm, touch /userdata/.writable_image && reboot
<dpm> awesome, thanks ogra_
<AskUbuntu> Can apps developed in the Ubuntu SDK be ported to Android? | http://askubuntu.com/q/379879
<cwayne> xnox, i think i must be missing something, i still cant get pinyin working on ubuntu-keyboard :(
<xnox> cwayne: why is that? what's wrong?
<cwayne> xnox, in the ribbon at the top, it's still showing english
<xnox> cwayne: please talk to gusch about it.
<cwayne> even if the system's LANG is set to zh_CN, and enabled-languages is set to just 'zh_cn_pinyin'
<xnox> cwayne: i simply did the API port from one to another.
<xnox> cwayne: i'm not ubuntu-keyboard upstream.
<rsalveti> Saviq: which image did you use with the emulator? also, which android-emulator package version did you use?
<cwayne> xnox, ah, apologies
<Saviq> rsalveti, I just followed the wiki
<Saviq> rsalveti, emulator 20131120-0225-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> right, emulator should be fine then
<rsalveti> I'm trying with the latest image again
<Saviq> rsalveti, let me start from scratch, too
<rsalveti> Saviq: might be good to see the logs when opening it up as well, might be an issue with your host gl driver
<rsalveti> Saviq: as it needs to use the translator driver (translates gles -> host gl)
<ogra_> dont !
<ogra_> you want ubuntu2
<ogra_> else you get the messed up libs installed (which you cant uninstall)
<ogra_> (at least if your host is amd64)
<ogra_> just wait until https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/android/20131120-0225-0ubuntu2 has promoted
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, still not proposed
<rsalveti> *promoted
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> see #ubuntu-release
<ogra_> cjwatson is on it
<rsalveti> "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/man-db -> no trusty"
<rsalveti> ooops
<ogra_> well, above that :)
<ogra_> proposed-migration is crashing
<rsalveti> yeah
<cjwatson> Yes, investigating
<cjwatson> Somebody marked trusty as experimental
<cjwatson> Trying to find out why
<ogra_> lol
<cjwatson> As it happens I was expecting android to need manual assistance to migrate
<cjwatson> Which was why I was looking at proposed-migration logs in the first place, so I could provide that :-)
<cjwatson> Because I want that android-emulator installed on my laptop in time for a presentation later today ...
<Saviq> rsalveti, downloading image 26 now
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah, trying that one here as well
<rsalveti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448500/, working fine with 26 here
<Saviq> rsalveti, not here :/
<Saviq> rsalveti, buffer allocation failed
<rsalveti> Saviq: might be an issue with your gl driver, can you paste the log from the emulator?
<rsalveti> Saviq: also, logcat might be useful
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, trying
<seb128> pete-woods, hey, are you leading the infographics session in 10min? (I'm hosting it, just trying to make sure that people are going to join)
<pete-woods> seb128: hopefully, yes, do you have the hangout link? :)
<seb128> pete-woods, not yet, going to start it now, give me a minute
<Saviq> rsalveti, emu log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448524/
<pete-woods> seb128: okay, thanks
<rsalveti> Saviq:
<rsalveti> error libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Saviq> rsalveti, I might be on nvidia
<rsalveti> Saviq: oh, right
<rsalveti> Saviq: might be a soname mismatch
<Saviq> rsalveti, actually no, I'm on i915, but under optimus
<Kostic> Guys, I am starting a port of Ubuntu Phone to Geeksphone Peak. Wish me luck. :)
<Saviq> rsalveti, which probably breaks somehow
<seb128> pete-woods, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpi8es9nqs8pacmundkurvhs?authuser=0
<rsalveti> Saviq: weird, something else would be broken as well
<pete-woods> seb128: thanks muchly!
<rsalveti> Saviq: as it can't find the library
<seb128> pete-woods, please share with those that should join the session
<seb128> pete-woods, yw!
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, but nothing else uses i386
<Saviq> rsalveti, I'm on amd64
<cwayne> dpm, hey, is there anything else you'd need from me re: getting community translations?
<Saviq> rsalveti, although
<Saviq> ⟫ ls -l /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<Saviq> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 paź 22 13:30 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2.0
<rsalveti> right
<Saviq> rsalveti, anyway, session now, will look at it later
<rsalveti> Saviq: sure
<popey> Kostic: good luck!
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, glxgears:i386 doesn't work, so need to resolve that first
<Saviq> rsalveti, probably the libGL alternatives are b0rked
<rsalveti> Saviq: probably
<cjwatson> OK, /ubuntu/trusty recovered, it was a misfire for /charms/trusty
<cwayne> huh, can i not just do 'mount -o rw,remount /' anymore?
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, `update-alternatives --config i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf`
 * Saviq should file a bug that this is happening sometimes
<om26er> ogra_, so it turns out we need unity8-autopilot on the touch image. Would you accept patches ?
<Saviq> rsalveti, anything obvious here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448608/ ?
<ogra_> preinstalled by default ?
<om26er> ogra_, yes. for phablet-test-run to automatically unlock the screen we need it pre-installed.
<ogra_> how big is it ?
<rsalveti> Saviq: seems fine now
<ogra_> (and the stack of potential deps it pulls in)
<rsalveti> Saviq: check logcat
<om26er> ogra_, ~20 kb also depends on python-gi
<Saviq> rsalveti, yay, working
<rsalveti> Saviq: \o/
<om26er> ogra_, python-gi is 232kbs all other deps are on the image.
<ogra_> sounds fine to me then
<Saviq> rsalveti, yay, SLOW!
<rsalveti> Saviq: first boot still?
<Saviq> rsalveti, maybe
<rsalveti> first boot is a pain
<mterry> racarr, poke when you get up
<cwayne> stgraber, hey, should my initramfs tools be in today's image?
<cwayne> i.e. the multi-user custom stuff
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I guess we'd need Kaleo's https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/qtubuntu/dpr_rebase_qt_5.1/+merge/183500 in Qtubuntu as well, but #ifdef:d?
<stgraber> cwayne: I think the images are currently built manually, so I don't know, the next one should have your change though
<tsdgeos> Mirv: we'd need some input from Kaleo here but it seems to me the devicePixelRatio virutals are also in 5.0 so it may just work in both
<Mirv> ok
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: so ping when you're around :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: about https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/qtubuntu/dpr_rebase_qt_5.1/+merge/183500
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, the patches will not be compatible with 5.0
<tsdgeos> why?
<tsdgeos> seems like the virtuals and stuff you're using are there in 5.0 too, aren't they?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, lots of bugs have been solved since 5.0
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, in Qt
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, so it basically won't work properly
<tsdgeos> i see
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, all my changes are pure C++ though, we could ifdef it probably
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: so we need some ifdefing for the transition period, right?
<tsdgeos> i.e. so we can commit it now
<tsdgeos> and works in both "worlds"
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: want me to work on that or you prefer to do it yourself?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, if you are good at adding the ifdefs, go for it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, there are 2 MRs
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: what's the other one?
<Kaleo> https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/qtubuntu/dpr_rebase_qt_5.1/+merge/183500
<Kaleo> https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dpr_rebase_qt_5.1/+merge/183762
<tsdgeos> ok, will do
<Kaleo> thx
<Kostic> What should I do if the device isn't supported on CM wiki but I have a git repo with all of the neccesarry files to build a android rom for the device?
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> is it possible to actually run desktop applications via your phone with this OS?
<cwayne> mterry, ping
<mterry> cwayne, hello!
<cwayne> mterry, heya!  quick question -- that AS call you gave me to set the user's language.. org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.Setlanguage, that's *all* i should need to set, right?
<cwayne> i.e., that will automagically update all relevant bits in ~/.pam-environment?
<mterry> cwayne, it should
<cwayne> mterry, ok, so i shouldnt need to update /etc/default/locale or /etc/environment?
<mterry> cwayne, not unless you also want to change the system language
<cwayne> mterry, there shouldn't be a reason to right?
<mterry> cwayne, I don't think so
<cwayne> as far as the user is concerned, everything language-wise is already set
<mterry> cwayne, traditionally, the greeter shows in the system language though
<cwayne> mterry, ah, hm
<mterry> cwayne, I don't know if design wants that to change with the unity8 greeter
<cwayne> mterry, do you know what changing the language in the UI does?
<mterry> cwayne, it likely just sets ~/.pam-environment
<mterry> via AS
<FourFire> I'm sorry is there a channel for Ubuntu-for-Android ?
<mterry> cwayne, it doesn't have permission to change the system language
<cwayne> FourFire, unfortunately no :(
<FourFire> there is?
<cwayne> mterry, ok, so it's essentially doing the same exact thing
<mterry> cwayne, yar
<cwayne> FourFire, no there's not
<Crimson_Rogue> hello. I have a question.
<FourFire> ok, can I ask my questions here instead then?
<cwayne> mterry, okay, cool, thank you
<Crimson_Rogue> actually I have several questions...
<Crimson_Rogue> 1) has anyone flashed ubuntu touch to the Galaxy S III?
<cwayne> FourFire, sure!
<Crimson_Rogue> 2) Are you able to use sms and make/recieve phone calls, if so?
<Crimson_Rogue> 3) if not, what are the steps that need to be taken to get the network working?
<Crimson_Rogue> 4) what carrier were you on?
<FourFire> or is there some incompatabilities between ARMv9 and Intelx86 ?
<FourFire> if I, for example, wanted to run Virtualbox, Minecraft, and Wine would I run into major issues?
<xnox> FourFire: ARMv9 doesn't exist, and I don't understand your question different architecture means that everything must be recompiled/support the new architecture.
<cwayne> mterry, another question!  how do i know if i need to run locale-gen for a given locale?
<cwayne> like, if it doesn't show up in /usr/share/locale/?
<FourFire> I am running Ubuntu on my laptop computer
<xnox> FourFire: most open-source software needs porting, or recompilation. in case of proprietary software, that vendor should create binaries for the new platform.
<mterry> cwayne, oh it's been a while since I trucked with locale-gen
<FourFire> and I am wondering whether I will be able to install the same programs onto my phone
<FourFire> oh, right, I guess no then
<mterry> cwayne, yeah, I think you're right, but not sure
<cwayne> FourFire, a lot of the stuff in the archives is already built for armhf though
<FourFire> is there a list somewhere?
<Kulithian> Does anyone know where i could find documentation on porting devices with small /data partitions? ie. Kindle fire 1st gens. XDA has a thread but the dl links are dead for the install.zip flash
<FourFire> Kulithian have you tried internetarchive.org?
<FourFire> (use waybackmachine on your thread, maybe you'll be lucky)
<Kulithian> I haven't. ill check that first
<Kulithian> tmoenicke , no dice :\ http://goo.im/devs/Hashcode/otter/ubuntu-phablet/ubuntu-rootfs-installer.zip thats the file im looking for
<Kulithian> even just a reference so i could maybe figure out how to build my own
<jdstrand> xnox, rsalveti: dudes> emulator running unity is pretty darn cool :)
<ogra_> it is !
<ogra_> still enough bugs though
<jdstrand> I'm surprised how responsive the UI is
<ogra_> i was surprised that my laptop is heavy enough to not hover when running it
<jdstrand> heh
<AskUbuntu> Why isn't python featured? | http://askubuntu.com/q/379977
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch 14.04 Wireless and Network not working | http://askubuntu.com/q/379982
<rsalveti> jdstrand: \o/
<rsalveti> we now just need to fix apparmor
<jdstrand> yep, jj is on it
<rsalveti> awesome
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: what timezone is it on the vUDS?
<Stskeeps> (for the emu one)
<popey> its all UTC
<Stskeeps> oki
<rsalveti> yeah, all utc
<Kostic> This device isn't supported by CM but I have a git repo with all required files to build Android 4.0 ROM for it and in that repo I have directories device and kernel. Can I just copy those dirs to the directory with files generated with phablet-dev-bootstrap and continue to "Device changes - Audio" of Touch Porting guide?
<Kostic> The device in question is Geeksphone Peak (Developer one, not the Peak+).
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, hey, am I supposed to be able to delete u1 docs with delete_doc in qml?
 * jdstrand enjoys reading about Ubuntu for phones in the browser in the emulator
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> dont read to fast though
<ogra_> it might fall over
<Kostic> ogra_: me? :)
<ogra_> Kostic, no, jdstrand
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> still-- very cool :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we need to drop the whole stuff on the right ... imho
<ogra_> apart from power and volume
<xnox> ogra_: we can, rsalveti is forcing that skin at the moment, there are other skins with less buttons.
<ogra_> yeah, we should use that
<ogra_> especially we should drop the kbd
<xnox> ogra_: e.g. some of those keys are useful in the recovery mode.
<rsalveti> yup, we don't yet know, by design, what we want in there
<rsalveti> we should probably have our own skin
<rsalveti> ogra_: who is rsaletis? :P
<ogra_> your evil clone
<ogra_> never met him ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: but thanks for sending the lxc-console email, I was going to do that later today
<ogra_> ah, k
<rsalveti> yeah, that might be the one that works during the night
<ogra_> haha
<rsalveti> ogra_: can you also add that info to the porting/touch wiki?
<ogra_> yup
<AskUbuntu> Nexus 5 Touch/phone/unbuntu services | http://askubuntu.com/q/380001
<ogra_> just to much distraction today ...
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> i had planned to do that
<balloons> nik90, it passed -- https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/use-default-swipe-delete/+merge/191905 woot
<nik90> balloons: thnx :)
<nik90> balloons: can i top approve it?
<balloons> got for it
<janimo> xnox, for x86 builds this may be a good start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AOSPBuild
<janimo> xnox, since our phablet tree has the x86 toolchains removed anyway
<janimo> I tried the x86 generic target
<janimo> xnox, the last patch in system/core , the one moving the ucontext.h inclusion FTBFS on x86, reverting it resulted in an image that built. I did not look into how t is supposed to be run though
<xnox> janimo: we can set variables to not do sparse image by default =) such that one doesn't need to simg2img it =)
<xnox> janimo: sounds good.
<janimo> xnox, I didn't know that. But then you'll get 900M system.img by default which is not necessarily good for people who want to fastboot it
<xnox> janimo: i'll start with that and make sure that full-eng matches current goldfish-eng.
<janimo> xnox, bt as an opti-in config it would be probabyly good
<xnox> janimo: has pre-build kernel handling been ported to AOSPbuild yet? cause we were kind of hooking into cm-* stuff for that.
<janimo> xnox, no. I just added a prebuilt mako kernel in the manifest since I was mostly targetting mako
<janimo> and the people bringing up other hw may not even have their kernels in Ubuntu/LP
<janimo> so little use in having that in imho
<xnox> janimo: well for the archive build, i do need to use kernels from the archive, which i have been patching on top of what was patched =) if there is a way to stick a prebuilt one somewhere, that's fine, but we need to update the kernel modules as well.
<janimo> xnox, in the build I only ported the list of modules to build and the bundling of the ramdisk
<xnox> (by default aosp doesn't use kernel modules, but we do)
<janimo> xnox, inded the kernel moduels I forgot about those
<xnox> janimo: ok, if that's not done yet, i'll see how to hook that into aosp build.
<xnox> janimo: i'm near EOD here. I will try AOSPBuild for full-eng with our prebuild armhf-goldfish kernel, and will let you know how far it goes =)
<janimo> xnox, thanks :)
<xnox> rsalveti: are we exporting tarballs for aosp srcs yet?
<rsalveti> xnox: no, because we need to start the porting work on it still :-)
<rsalveti> xnox: but I can take a look, it's just annoying that we're using the generic android name for the tarball and package
<rsalveti> when we have both aosp and cm
<jlauts> Hey guys, is this the right place to ask a question about trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img?
<rsalveti> jlauts: sure
<jlauts> rselceti: So once i flashed this recovery and performed a wipe data and factory reset it will now not allow me to select a zip from /sdcard to install. It says E: Can't mount /sdcard.
<jlauts> rsalveti* sorry
<rsalveti> weird, try to format the sdcard partition again
<rsalveti> and reboot the recovery
<ogra_> rsalveti, see, you have a coomplex name ... not the first time today that someone typos it
<ogra_> :P
<jlauts> haha, just trying to do multiple things at once
<rsalveti> ogra_: :P
<jlauts> rsalveti: seems to say "No files found" now. So I am assuming that it has now mounted properly. Let my try to push the files again.
<ogra_> jlauts, no worries, you just served me with an excuse for my typo in a mail today ;)
<jlauts> ogra_, you're welcome :)
<rsalveti> bfiller: hey, do you know if not being able to horizontally scroll the text input field is a bug?
<rsalveti> for example, I want to change a single character in a big url field, but I can move to the location I want without erasing the previous content
<rsalveti> *I can't move
<ogra_> heh, try to append something ... thats even worse ...
<ogra_> at least in the browser
<ogra_> trying to get the cursor to the end of line i promise you you will hit the delete button next to it
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<jlauts> Great guys, thanks a lot. It seems that it might have just lost touch with the recovery. Now it looks like I just have a bad download of the armhf.zip file. I appreciate your help guys!
<bfiller> rsalveti: I think that is not implemented, but I agree it's really needed
<bfiller> rsalveti: Kaleo any input on that? see rsalveti comment above
 * ogra_ really likes how the terminal does it 
<ogra_> (cursor moving)
<jcastro> apparently the CyanogenMod installer allows for dual boot setups, has anyone tried this?
<Tassadar> jcastro: where did you read that?
<pmcgowan> jcastro, ondrej has it working somewhere
<jcastro> Tassadar, I can't seem to find the link now
<Kaleo> bfiller, rsalveti: I don't think it's implemented
<Tassadar> It seems a bit strange to me, that CM installer would deal with dual-booting
<Ursinha> Kaleo, I'd trade a bottle of cachaça for that implementation :P
<Kaleo> Ursinha, really?
<Kaleo> Ursinha, ahahah
<Ursinha> Kaleo, sure :D
<Kaleo> Ursinha, it's a trap, you are going to go to big box or something and find the cheapest one
<rsalveti> lol
<Ursinha> lol no, only the finest :) (even because you can go to any supermarket and find out I bought you a really cheap ass one :P)
<jcastro> Tassadar, I don't know much about it
<AskUbuntu> android phone recovery mode not connecting | http://askubuntu.com/q/380055
<plars> sergiusens: is there a way now of reinstalling a device once it gets messed up? used to do this by forcing it into bootloader and adding -d {device_type}, but that doesn't seem to work now, it still wants to adb reboot on its own
<rsalveti> plars: you can as long you have adb working (image or recovery)
<plars> rsalveti: we don't though
<rsalveti> because as you said, it tries to run adb reboot
<plars> rsalveti: just get him to manually flash recovery then I guess?
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> flash recovery with fastboot, boot into recovery and flash it again with -b -d device
<plars> rfowler: ^
<Unknown__> Hello?
<Unknown__> hello??
<Unknown__> .
<Unknown__> anybody here?
<Unknown__> anybody here?
<Unknown__> ??
<Unknown__> Is anyone here?
<Unknown__> anybody here?
<Unknown__> anybody here?
<sergiusens> plars, rsalveti yeah, manually flash recovery or flash cdimage-touch
<Unknown__> Anybody know how to flash Ubuntu Touch on my N7?
<Unknown__> fiugb
<Unknown__> Anybody know how to flash Ubuntu Touch on my N7?
<jlauts> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Unknown__> thanks
<jlauts> np
<Unknown__> Anybody know how to flash Ubuntu Touch on my N7?
<Unknown__> Anybody know how to get Ubuntu Touch on my N7?
<Unknown__> Anybody know how to get Ubuntu Touch on my N7?
<Ne0nTree> .
<Ne0nTree> Hellp
<Ne0nTree> Hello
<Ne0nTree> I have a Nexus
<Ne0nTree> Hello, I have a N7 and I want to get Ubuntu Touch on it but the Graphical installer will not install (404 Not found) I tried the Manual way and the files needed for the install arent there anymore, So how do I do it?
<cwayne> Ne0nTree, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Ne0nTree> Thanks
<cwayne> Ne0nTree, no problem!  the graphical installer is for the ubuntu desktop on the n7
<TechieElf> Can someone help me? I have a couple questions on porting
<Saviq> sergiusens, ping
<Saviq> TechieElf, better post them to the mailing list
<Saviq> TechieElf, it's past EOD for most people here
<TechieElf> Saviq: I have, actually. And I know, I'm battling timezone differences.
<sergiusens> Saviq, pong
<Saviq> sergiusens, hey, there's something wrong with libqt5multimedia5-touch
<Saviq> sergiusens, when installing the -dev package
<sergiusens> Saviq, are you installing it on desktop?
<Saviq> sergiusens, no, device
<sergiusens> Saviq, hmmm, so you aren't supposed to install the dev package
<Saviq> sergiusens, you are if you want to link against it ;)
<Saviq> sergiusens, there's a .so link to a .5.0.2, where the only one provided is a .5.1.1
<sergiusens> Saviq, the -touch package is a huge colossal divert; there is no -dev package for it from what I know either
<sergiusens> the -dev package you are installing is from the older qt
<Saviq> sergiusens, yes, the -dev is from the no -touch
<sergiusens> Saviq, so you need to install the old qtmultimedia
<Saviq> sergiusens, hence the broken symlink indeed
<Saviq> sergiusens, the no -touch?
<sergiusens> Saviq, yeah; everything builddeps on those anyways
<Saviq> sergiusens, it's installed
<sergiusens> Saviq, the -touch version is because jhodapp needed it to get the video sync working
<Saviq> sergiusens, but then if you link against the "old" one, your binary won't work
<Saviq> sergiusens, 'cause it's linked against something that's moved away on the device, no/
<sergiusens> Saviq, ah, I see your point
<sergiusens> Saviq, so if this is just eperimentation, I would create the .so link and include the respective headers
<Saviq> sergiusens, well, it's not just experimentation... how do you link a binary against qtmultimedia then
<Saviq> so that it works on the device
<Saviq> mzanetti, you might want to read up ↑
<sergiusens> Saviq, up to this date no other binary linked to it?
<sergiusens> I guess we were only using the plugins
<mzanetti> sergiusens: yeah... I ran into this earlier but I forgot what the solution was
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, well... there is no solution, to be honest ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, as you can't get the headers for the 5.1.1 version
<Saviq> you might be lucky that it works with the 5.0.2 headers, when linked against 5.1.1
<Saviq> that's not a *solution* though ;P
<Saviq> mzanetti, only good thing about it is it's going away with 5.2
<mzanetti> Saviq: yup
<TechieElf> How do I flip my port? ( From the old style to the new style)
<kaendfinger> <Android is Better>
<AskUbuntu> UbuntuPhone App Devolpment for Windows | http://askubuntu.com/q/380102
<TechieElf> Can someone help me with a build error? "make: *** No rule to make target `/home/techieelf/utport/out/host/linux-x86/bin/bsdiff', needed by `/home/techieelf/utport/out/target/product/xt907/cm_xt907-ota-eng.techieelf.zip'.  Stop. make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs...."
<TechieElf> Hashcode: I need your help with the xt907 port. I can't seem to build it and I'm not sure why.
<xnox> TechieElf:
<xnox> $ bsdiff
<xnox> The program 'bsdiff' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<xnox> sudo apt-get install bsdiff
<xnox> ;-)
<TechieElf> xnox: techieelf@eUbuntu:~/utport$ bsdiff bsdiff: usage: bsdiff oldfile newfile patchfile
<TechieElf> xnox: Oh, but it is.... ? ;)
<xnox> TechieElf: hm, all our builds use /usr/bin/bsdiff. if there is extra places where /usr/bin/bsdiff is not used, patch it & send patches to ubuntu-phone mailing list.
<TechieElf> xnox: Where would these places be? (I'm foreign to the ubuntu-phone dev environment)
<sergiusens> TechieElf,  find . -name '*.mk' -exec grep -n -H bsdiff {} \;
<sergiusens> I think that will help you pin point it
<xnox> sergiusens: i'd do: $ ack-grep --make bsdiff
<xnox> grep makefiles only.
<sergiusens> xnox, you are smarter :-)
<TechieElf> xnox: "./build/core/main.mk:476:	external/bsdiff \ ./bootable/recovery/applypatch/Android.mk:50:LOCAL_SRC_FILES := imgdiff.c utils.c bsdiff.c" neither look suspicous?
<sergiusens> xnox, there's also one from sourcing the build env
<xnox> sergiusens: heh =)
<TechieElf> Found it! Can someone else send the patch if I point it out? I'm not sure how to send it :p
<sergiusens> TechieElf, easiest way is to edit the file, git commit; git format-patch -1
<TechieElf> Alrighty then
<TechieElf> sergiusens: I noticed that a lot of things are being called from out/host and not usr/bin, like imgdiff. Should only bsdiff be called from usr/bin or should they all?
<sergiusens> TechieElf, not all of them
<TechieElf> sergiusens: Alright. Thanks. Do you have any idea why my phablet zip size varies from a previous compiled one from another dev? Also, mine causes a bootloop vs. his works. The source hasn't been modified.
<sergiusens> TechieElf, do you have your vendor tree in place
<sergiusens> ?
<TechieElf> sergiusens: I'm not familiar with that term. Although I do notice "non-existing device tree" or something close to that outputting at the beginning of brunch.
<sergiusens> TechieElf, that's ok
<sergiusens> TechieElf, I mean this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Retrieving_the_proprietary_blobs_from_Android
<TechieElf> sergiusens: I skipped that because I grabbed the source from the old dev. Also, it looks like the files that would come from that are already in place. The file size differs by ~1mb only
<sergiusens> TechieElf, well the phablet tree is under constant change, so unless you checkout the same commit ids you most likely will get a different build
<sergiusens> I thought you were talking about more than 1MB :-)
<TechieElf> sergiusens: Hm, makes sense. :P Why is there a boot loop then? :s
<sergiusens> TechieElf, logcat is your friend; are you doing flipped while this guy wasn't?
<TechieElf> sergiusens: "Trying dependencies-only mode on a non-existing device tree?" is the output that worries me. Also, I'm not sure if the previous dev was doing flipped or not. Judging by his latest phablet zip I flashed, I'd say not flipped.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-21
<sergiusens> TechieElf, I don't really want to get into researching what he spun off upon; maybe you can use the porting guide and brind in his device specific and vendor specific parts?
<TechieElf> sergiusens: But it appears that all the source is present? Also, I've compared the files inside the two phablet zips and they're all the same, just some vary in size by small amounts. I need to "flip" this anyway so how do I go about doing so?
<sergiusens> TechieElf, just follow the porting guide
<sergiusens> TechieElf, but instead of brunching for your device just add the device repo from the manifest in that guys github
<sergiusens> TechieElf, same thing for the binary blobs
<TechieElf> sergiusens, I've done that. That's where I am now. Added his repo, blobs included. Now what? I still suffer an ungodly boot loop :P
<TechieElf> Maybe this helps, his port still uses saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<sergiusens> TechieElf, so you did not do curl -L -o .repo/local_manifests/phablet.xml -O -L https://raw.github.com/razrqcom-dev-team/android_local_razrqcom/phablet/phablet.xml
<TechieElf> sergiusens, actually I have.
<sergiusens> TechieElf, I'm not sure what the implications of  <remove-project name="CyanogenMod/android_build" /> are
<TechieElf> Apparently they are replaced with ubuntu counterparts?
<TechieElf> I noticed further into the xml
<sergiusens> TechieElf, and then this <project path="build" name="STS-Dev-Team/android_build" remote="gh" revision="phablet" >
<sergiusens> TechieElf, clearly might have the wrong build rules
<sergiusens> TechieElf, that's why I said; only keep the DEVICE and VENDOR parts
<sergiusens> manually check the diffs from the BUILD part with what is latest
<TechieElf> sergiusens: How do I go about that?
<sergiusens> use a diff tool (I use meld)
<sergiusens> git clone git@github.com:STS-Dev-Team/android_build.git
<sergiusens> and diff that against the 'build' dir you'd get if you haven't done the manifest addition
<sergiusens> TechieElf, or just check https://github.com/STS-Dev-Team/android_build/commits/phablet
<TechieElf> It looks like STS merged with CM so it shouldn't be a problem?
<sergiusens> TechieElf, or merge back the changes from git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android_build.git into the tree you have
<TechieElf> sergiusens: I'm lost.
<sergiusens> TechieElf, reason for which I mentioned you should start from scratch from the guide to get a feel of the whole thing
<TechieElf> sergiusens: so should I breakfast instead of using his manifest?
<sergiusens> TechieElf, if it's on cyanogen, yes, if not, create a manifest similar to that but only with the vendor and device parts
<TechieElf> sergiusens, it's an officially supported cm device so it should be.
<TechieElf> Oh my, the lovely 15GB phablet-dev-bootstrap download :D
<sergiusens> TechieElf, no need to delete it
<TechieElf> But I already contaminated it with the old files?
<sergiusens> TechieElf, just remove the manifest in .repo/local_manifests/
<TechieElf> sergiusens: Oh alright
<TechieElf> sergiusens: "Trying dependencies-only mode on a non-existing device tree?" comes out from breakfast
<matv1> Sorry if I have overlooked infof but can Anyone tell me the exact status of the email core app?
<matv1> acoording to lp its no longer under active development. Does that mean an email solution is abbandoned as a canonical driven effort and left up to the community? If so, that point should maybe made more clear.
<helbuns> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu touch in a galaxy nexus on ubuntu 13.10. my error hangs on "wating for device" after "sudo fastboot oem unlock". im fuly updated and a fresh install. my phone in usb debugging on developer unlocked.
<helbuns> any idea i should try? i guess another computer?
<matv1> helbuns what is the device screen showing?
<helbuns> it shows no change
<helbuns> it just stays on fastboot like it wasnt sent anything
<matv1> helbuns what does the terminal command 'adb devices' output
<ivo3> Hello, I need some help related to UT porting to new device
<ivo3> I followed porting guide, was able to boot UT - but I am stuck with some mount/partition problems
<ivo3> Is there anybody that can help?
<ivo3> I am trying IFC6410 - I have working Android 4.1 for it
<helbuns> my ubuntu touch seems to be stuck on "Rom may flash stock recover on boot" am i supposed to put input at this time??
<helbuns> my host says waiting for install to finish on device do not unplug
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch for aakash 2 ubislate tablets | http://askubuntu.com/q/380194
<Nothing_Much> Could somebody let me know whenever it's possible to actually like.. use libhybris on the Ubuntu desktop?
<AskUbuntu> How to change the Ubuntu installation to read-write mode on a mobile device | http://askubuntu.com/q/380258
<mkozjak> hi
<mkozjak> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel // will this ensure i'll get the latest image?
<mkozjak> oh, devel-proposed
<om26er> ogra_, Hi! got a minute ?
<om26er> or a few seconds.
<ogra_> shoot
<om26er> ogra_, I think I got a bit lost while trying to add unity8-autopilot to seed. If you come close to the seed code in the coming days can you please also add it to the seed ? :)
<ogra_> yeah, no prob
<om26er> thanks
<arunkumar413> Can I port ubuntu touch to any android mobile
<arunkumar413> Or are there any prerequisites
<ogra_> arunkumar413, see the link in the channel topic
<ogra_> (the porting guide)
<janimo> arunkumar413, the prerequisites are having a working android build and the sources to it and the kernel, so you can add the ubuntu specific changes
<arunkumar413> Working android build? What does this means.
<janimo> arunkumar413, the device you want to port to successfully runs android
<arunkumar413> I have an android mobile and I want to port touch to it
<mardy> does anyone know how to get the (standard) output of a click application? http://askubuntu.com/questions/380310/how-to-get-the-output-stdout-stderr-of-a-click-application
<AskUbuntu> How to get the output (stdout/stderr) of a click application? | http://askubuntu.com/q/380310
<janimo> ogra_, do you know if flashing kitkat on the N4 would prevent it being flashed with 4.2 again? radio/bootloader issues
<ogra_> mardy, ~/.cache/upstart/$APP_ID.log
<janimo> I'd like to try 4.4 but make sure I can still flash Ubuntu's 4.2 based image
<ogra_> janimo, no idea, but i wouldnt see why fastboot would be replaced by such an upgrade
<janimo> ogra_, indeed, I just want to be extra cautious :)
<ogra_> you should still be able to fastboot flash
<janimo> right, I did not know whether fastboot has some default where it won't allow radio or bootloader downgrades though
<mardy> ogra_: thanks! Would you like to reply in askubuntu, so I can increase your karma? ;-)
<janimo> ogra_, do you know if anyone has an N5 and is building the ubuntu kernel for it, in case touch is ported to it?
<mardy> ogra_: ah, it seems to be  ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-$APP_ID.log, precisely
<ogra_> janimo, nope, dont know ... i have an N5 but that will stay on android ... until i get a company N5
<ogra_> mardy, done
<mardy> ogra_: thanks!
<mardy> jdstrand: ping
<jdstrand> mardy: hey
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! I just wrote a comment to bug 1245903
<ubot5> bug 1245903 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Online Accounts applications need a couple of more D-Bus interfaces" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245903
<jdstrand> mardy: ack. I have it queued up. I'll make the adjustment
<mardy> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> np
<leosam> Hi! I tried to build the ubuntu touch emulator on saucy and followed the instructions on the wiki. When running "phablet-dev-bootstrap emulator" I get an error could not verify the tag 'v1.12.7' (can't check signature: public key not found).. can anyone help?
<pitti> salem_, boiko: would you mind top-approving https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/drop-connected-tests/+merge/194837 ? I re-started a jenkins run, seems the failure in otto got fixed
<boiko> pitti: sure
<pitti> boiko: that way this trivial thing doesn't need two runs; thanks!
<pitti> boiko: btw, please don't let the PS "approval" in https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/maguro-tests/+merge/193774 fool you: tests didn't run on maguro, I asked fginther
<pitti> boiko: wrt. drop-connected-tests, do you want to do something similar for messaging-app? its connected_tests also really don't do much
<boiko> pitti: yeah, I guess they are obsolete too, but I can remove them myself if you have other stuff to do, don't worry
<pitti> boiko: ack
<pitti> boiko: I'm mostly asking because I'll send MPs for moving the tests to py3 soon
<pitti> boiko: turns out connected_tests would need some update, the phonesim tests should mostly work (trying right now)
<pitti> boiko: I have a patch for dialer-app already (trivial)
<pitti> boiko: these are blocked by https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/autopilot/drop-upa/+merge/196034 and bug 1253627, but once these land, we can move a lot of tests to py3
<ubot5> bug 1253627 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Needs to provide emulators for Python3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253627
<pitti> boiko: (mostly FYI for you at this point)
<mkozjak> what am i supposed to choose when phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap reboots my phone? where is the image stored?
<boiko> pitti: yep, we need the emulators ported indeed
<boiko> pitti: I will do the removal of connected tests right now (before I forget it)
<pitti> boiko: no porting to do, just shipping them where py3 can find them
<pitti> boiko: thanks
<nik90> mkozjak: you do not need to choose anything
<nik90> mkozjak: just let the process complete
<nik90> mkozjak: although I am not sure about the bootstrap option
<mkozjak> nik90: there's no progressbar or anything
<mkozjak> but it doesn't matter anymore, i crapped everything up
<cwayne> cjwatson, is the ${id} part in a click hook pattern be modified? i.e. if i want just the app basename, without the com.ubuntu.developer.<user>?
<cwayne> like in my click hook's target, could i specify something like ${id|cut -d. -f1
<cjwatson> Why would you want that?  You aren't supposed to pick that name apart.
<cjwatson> And no, you can't do that
<cwayne> cjwatson, because i'm trying to make click hooks for account-plugins, which expect a directory <base>/qml-plugins/<provider-name>
<cwayne> where provider name would be *somewhere* in the ${id}
<cjwatson> Why wouldn't the provider name just be the whole id?
<cjwatson> If it needs a short name then that should be inside the file
<cjwatson> It's critically important that the id not be mangled or shortened for symlinks, because that opens the possibility of clashes.
<cjwatson> So you need to find another way, I'm afraid.
<cwayne> cjwatson, because the provider is going to be something like 'fitbit', or 'google'
<cwayne> not com.ubuntu.developer.cwayne18.account-plugin-fitbit
<cjwatson> (Consider com.ubuntu.developer.<user-1>.name, com.ubuntu.developer.<user-2>.name
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> If you need a short name then you need to put that inside the file, not rely on the file name.
<cjwatson> And modify account-plugins to support that if need be.
<cjwatson> Then account-plugins can do something domain-specific to deal with clashes; click doesn't have the domain-specific knowledge to do that
<cwayne> mardy, ping
<mardy> cwayne: hi!
<cwayne> mardy, heya!  i'm working on the account-plugin click-hooks again, and i've run into a bit of an issue with the qml-plugins dir
<ScopeParking> Qu. Is it possible to connect to a HTTP Server with ubuntu-touch ?
<cwayne> mardy, namely, that o-a expects the dir structure to be qml-plugins/<provider-name>, but click hooks won't support naming like that
<chinmaya_n> ScopeParking: how could we view websites with out that??
<ScopeParking> ok .. your right !
<ScopeParking> leaves .. disgruntled.
<brendand> what's the current status of unity8, is it still a seperate app or is it actually a desktop yet?
<mardy> cwayne: I'm going to deeply change that
<cwayne> mardy, ah, to what? :)
<mardy> cwayne: well, I didn't think it over completely yet
<mardy> cwayne: first of all, I'll allow plugins to be a binary file (in case someone wants to encrypt application keys inside them)
<cwayne> mardy, so one binary instead of 4 separate files?
<mardy> cwayne: oh, no, the xml files will still be needed
<cwayne> yeah, that makes sense
<mardy> cwayne: I'm thinking of moving qml plugins to /usr/share/accounts/qml-plugins/<click-id>.qml, and then have binary plugins somewhere under /usr/lib -- then you choose which one to use
<cwayne> hmm
<cwayne> mardy, but some qml-plugins require more than one file
<mardy> cwayne: I guess we can't do anything about it, unless click starts supporting that
<mardy> cwayne: actually you are right, it's probably better to fix click before introducing this, so to be able to use /usr/share/accounts/qml-plugins/<click-id>/Main.qml
<cwayne> mardy, right.  so we'd need two things right? a) click to support multiple files (or just a recursive option), and b) u-s-s-o-a to look in /usr/share/accounts/qml-plugins/<click-id>
<ogra_> nik90, happpy birthday !!!!
<mkozjak> nik90: gonna try installing again via phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup now again
<mkozjak> nik90: should there be some progress bar at once?
<mkozjak> nik90: happy birthday, btw, if it's your birthday
<Ursinha> popey, hello :) so, I have a weird bug here in mako img r27, after a while whenever I'm using facebook webapp and click on a link, the browser tries to open file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/'https:.....' instead of the link directly
<Ursinha> how can I debug this? is this known?
<nik90> ogra_: thnx :)
<nik90> mkozjak: thnx
<ogra_> Ursinha, probably oSoMoN can help
<mkozjak> nik90: about the progress bar when installing, should it be displayed?
<ogra_> (he works on the browser afaik)
<oSoMoN> Ursinha, interesting, I haven’t seen this issue before, can you file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+filebug with steps to reproduce?
<nik90> mkozjak: I generally install using phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<nik90> mkozjak: generally you see some loading text in the boot
<daker> Ursinha: i think it's a bug, i have seen the same thing some days ago; the browser tries to open /usr/share/webbrowser-app/MYURL
<Ursinha> daker, yes, that
<Ursinha> daker, I have a nexus 4, or mako
<mkozjak> nik90: --no-backup is deprecated, --bootstrap is advised to be used instead (whatever that is)..
<Ursinha> not sure it makes a difference though
<nik90> mkozjak: ah..I wasnt aware of that
<mardy> cwayne: yep
<Ursinha> oSoMoN, sure, will file a bug. Can you point me to instructions to collect more information so I can attach them to the bug?
<nik90> mkozjak: I am installing an image soon..will check it out
<mkozjak> nik90: ok!
<mkozjak> nik90: i'm trying this on galaxy nexus
<cwayne> mardy, well..
<cwayne> ~/.local/share/qml-plugins/<click-id> that is :)
<mardy> cwayne: absolutely :-)
<cwayne> mardy, but let me know if there's any way i can help test to get this sorted out sooner than later :D
<mkozjak> nik90: oh yeah, i just had to wait, it's installing now
<nik90> mkozjak: I was just about to say that
<nik90> mkozjak: I just reach ed the loading screen
<nik90> mkozjak: but for sometime it was in the boot menu and I wasnt sure what to do :P
<mkozjak> nik90: the problem is there's nothing of indicators when the image is transferred, and that confused me
<mkozjak> yes, that's exactly what it felt like :D
<oSoMoN> Ursinha, not sure there’s much additional debug output we can get for this type of bug, the webkit inspector is not gonna help in this case
<Ursinha> oSoMoN, right, okay
<oSoMoN> Ursinha, however if we have a way to reproduce reliably, it should be relatively easy to fix
<daker> oSoMoN: well i remember the browser tries to open /usr/share/webbrowser-app/something when using upstart-app-launch webbrowser-app --inspector
<Ursinha> daker, interesting, will try that here
<daker> Ursinha: http://daker.me/2013/11/web-apps-remote-debugging-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<Ursinha> daker, thanks!
<Pintknocker> Afternoon folks
<Pintknocker> Can anyone help me with ubuntu touch installation on my nexus 7(2013)
<ogra_> Pintknocker, there is no image for the 2013 model
<ogra_> (unless someone on the xda forums did a port yet)
<Pintknocker> ah okay thanks for the help
<Pintknocker> I was running the phablet commands when I noticed Unsupported device
<Pintknocker> thought that there was some way around that , thanks anyways ;D
<Pintknocker> Good afternoon
<ogra_> right, the officially supported N7 is the tegra one ...
<ogra_> the 2013 model simply completely changed the architecture ... that requires a complete new port
<Pintknocker> Any clues on how long till the whole touch system is released?
<ogra_> how do you mean ?
<ogra_> it was released with 13.10
<Pintknocker> but it still under development
<Pintknocker> the releases are devel releases correct?
<ogra_> and the source is public for all bits and pieces in case someone wants to do a port to different HW
<ogra_> well, the 13.10 release is called v1.0
<ogra_> though indeed, thats rather focusing on giving app developers a base and the like
<ogra_> 14.04 should be closer to what endusers want
<Pintknocker> I see
<Pintknocker> Well seems like I just need to be patient and await the upcoming versions
<ogra_> (13.10 is usable as a daily driver if you can live with the rough edges though)
<Pintknocker> Ive seen some rough comments on this one (when it comes to bugs and whatnot)
<Pintknocker> Still wanted to give it a try
<Pintknocker> Can you tell me if it allows you to have development environments like javajdk
<Pintknocker> on this tablet version
<ogra_> you can make the image writable and install anything you like from the ubuntu archive
<Pintknocker> Awesome
<Pintknocker> Probably seems like not such a good thing to go for but I bought it mainly not to carry my Laptop around allday plus the cables to recharge it
<ogra_> by default it is pretty locked down though ... and tehroretically you should do development on a PC ... but that doesnt mean we didnt put in a switch for the hardcore hackers ;)
<Pintknocker> and was going for ubuntu to find a way to develop on it
<Pintknocker> I see xD
<Pintknocker> Yea I know I should do so on a PC but oh well
<Pintknocker> At the end of the day the HW we find in these devices is quite good (almost as good as netbook . not as good tho sometimes)
<ogra_> yeah
<Pintknocker> and Id like to see ways to take advantage of that you know..
<ogra_> yeah
<Pintknocker> Alright ogra_ thanks for your help, I really appretiate it ;)
<ogra_> np :)
<Pintknocker> Good afternoon
<medmans> hi
<medmans> i like to be a ubuntu touch developer , can u help me with some advices ?
<Ursinha> oSoMoN, daker, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1253703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253703 in webbrowser-app "Webbrowser tries to open file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/'URL' instead of the URL directly" [Undecided,New]
<daker> Ursinha: exactly what happened to me
<oSoMoN> Ursinha, thanks, I’ll look into it after UDS sessions
<Ursinha> daker, interesting thing is that running with upstart-app-launch makes it easily reproducible
<Ursinha> oSoMoN, thanks
<daker> Ursinha: yes
<Ursinha> ogra_, what's the number of the current image on devel? (not -proposed)
<ogra_> Ursinha, r10
<Ursinha> ogra_, is it numbered differently than -proposed?
<Ursinha> -proposed is (was?) r27
<popey> proposed is currently 27
<popey> we just haven't released any of the images from 11-27
<Ursinha> O_O
<nille_> hi everybody...anyone got ubuntu-system trusty running on a nsxus 4?
<popey> yes
<Ursinha> okay, so this bug I just found is somewhere between 11 and 27...........
<nille_> Unfortunately it didn work out for mei, neither using phablet flash nor installing it manually.
<jdstrand> rsalveti: hey, do you know if there is a bug on the goldfish apparmor trace? we know about it and can of course reproduce it, but can't find the bug on it
<nille_> Installing recovery works but after installing the preinstalled-touch-zip it just hangs after rebooting, showing "Google" and the open lock
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, I don't think I saw one for that either
<popey> nille_: it takes a while
<jdstrand> ok, we'll just file a new one
<ogra_> nille_, you want to use phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty -d mako -b
<nille_> For now I'm waiting about 2 or 3 hours
<ogra_> do not fiddle with the zips, they are obsolete, we do not test them
<nille_> orga_: thanks...I'm gonna try this :)
<ogra_> they are just an interim product that people doing a new port to an unsupported device can use
<nille_> sry...'ogra_'
<ogra_> :)
<popey> Ursinha: yeah, confirmed your bug here, i have two phones, one on 10, one on 27
<Ursinha> popey, I wasn't able to reproduce it with r10, but I haven't tried to do it via shell
<popey> 10 worked fine here
<Ursinha> good
<Ursinha> I added that to the bug
<Ursinha> it's somewhere between 11 and 27
<AskUbuntu> Wifi issue on nexus 4 16GB | http://askubuntu.com/q/380435
<nille_> ogra_: Using "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty -d mako -b" exits with an error: ...booting...FAILED (status malformed (0 bytes))...ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'fastboot boot /tmp/tmp2HdNfV/partitions/recovery.img' returned non-zero exit status 1
<nille_> Any idea what I can do?
<ogra_> is the device actually in fastboot mode while that hgappens (biug android on screen with a huge "START" above it)
<staplesauce> How smooth is Ubuntu Touch supposed to run on the Galaxy Nexus? I'm seeing a bunch of performance issues after my first install. The UI is very sluggish and the touchscreen inaccurate.
<staplesauce> Also, some of the things listed on the stats page as working are not. Neither the front or rear camera seem to be functional.
<nille_> ogra_:No it's in the recovery mode when I start the phablet-flash script...I can't start the script in Fastboot mode (adb cannot find any devices in taht mode)
<ogra_> nille_, well, it should reboot and switch to fastboot can you see it with adb devbices ?
<ogra_> *devices
<ogra_> staplesauce, which image did you use ?
<ogra_> staplesauce, maguro is generally a bit sluggish, but it got better with more recent images
<staplesauce> Let me check which image
<ogra_> the rear camera always worked for me (for pics, video recording is generally broken atm)
<nille_> ogra_: yes ,sorry, I start the script in recovery mode, It runs, than the nexus reboots to fastboot and than the mentioned error appears
<ogra_> nille_, that sounds a bit like a bad cable connection ...
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^^ any other idea ?
 * sergiusens reads
<ogra_> error: ...booting...FAILED (status malformed (0 bytes))...ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'fastboot boot /tmp/tmp2HdNfV/partitions/recovery.img' returned non-zero exit status 1
<ogra_> thats the error he sees
<nille_> Hm, ok, but shouldn't it be possible to copy the mako.touch-zip zo the sd card and select install tip in the recovery mode?
<sergiusens> nille_, ogra_ is this a mako or maguro?
<staplesauce> ogra, Ah, I see. I'm on 13.10 (r100)
<ogra_> mako
<nille_> mako
<nille_> :)
<sergiusens> nille_, ogra_ the clic ommand says mako, but you guys are talking about maguro
<sergiusens> ack
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'm also talking to staplesauce
<sergiusens> ogra_, sorry, tired eyes :-)
<ogra_> staplesauce, run: system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0
<sergiusens> nille_, from the logs, you'll see a device*.xz download, can you open that and grab the recovery.img in there?
<ogra_> staplesauce, via adb .. that will get you the latest trusty image ... it has a bunch more fixes
<staplesauce> orga, I'll give that a go now. Thank you!
<ogra_> oh, and probably append -v to it
<ogra_> else it stays completely quiet
<sergiusens> nille_, also, forgot the error you got when the phone was locked, but it's unlocked right?
<sergiusens> ogra_, do you remember the error you get when running this on locked devices
<sergiusens> ?
<ogra_> hmm, no, thats to long ago ...
<ogra_> im an old man ...
<nille_> sergiusens: yes, it's unlocked - I sused Cyanogen before
<nille_> Ok, what should i do with the recovery.img?
<nille_> sry sergiusens: ok, i extracted the recovery.img. Should I copy it via adb? If yes? Where should I copy it?
<sergiusens> nille_, just reboot into fastboot and try to manually boot it
<sergiusens> nille_, also, did you do any re partitioning work at all?
<nille_> Nope, just did a factory reset...
<nille_> sergiusens:ehm..sorry, how can I manullay boot the recovery.img?
<sergiusens> nille_, once you extracted the file
<nille_> *manully
<sergiusens> fastboot boot recovery.img
<nille_> sergiusens:...ok, tried that, result: downloading...booting...FAILED (status malformed (0 bytes)). And the devices is in recovery mode after that
<sergiusens> nille_, wow, it failed and it worked? :-)
<nille_> sergiusens: Amazing, eh? =)
<sergiusens> nille_, ok, there's one thing you can do, but it would require you to flash that recovery.img instead of booting it
<sergiusens> nille_, and wrt to the sympton, my answer is, I have no idea why that happens, fastboot is rather closed
<sergiusens> nille_, could be from a bad cable to something wrong in the bootloader
<nille_> sergiusens...ok, is there a way to do something like md5 check for the copyied files on the device? Or can I download them from the device and than do a check?
<nille_> sergiusens:...sry, didn't read your previous post...yes, I have no problem with flashing the recovery.img if I know what i have to do
<sergiusens> nille_, fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<sergiusens> then boot into recovery
<sergiusens> then do the phablet-flash but without the bootstrap but with --system-image-ready
<sergiusens> nille_, now that I see, the --system-image-ready might only be in trunk, so yuo may need to run it from bzr branch lp:phablet-tools
<nille_> sergiusens:..ok, so that would be phablet-flush ubuntu-system --channel tristy -d mako --system-image-ready ?
<sergiusens> nille_, yes, just typo fix your cli ;-)
<nille_> sergiusens: ...yes, would be better...but phablet-flush says: phablet-flash: error: unrecognized arguments: --system-image-ready
<sergiusens> nille_, that's why I said you might need trunk
<ogra_> hmm, what phablet-tools version do you have installed ?
<ogra_> right
<cyphermox> rsalveti: have you tried downgrading wpasupplicant after all? for me after downgrading you still need to give NM a kick to try to connect to the GSM context... so not wpa's fault
<cyphermox> not sure what other bugs there were and how to reproduce them
<ogra_> cyphermox, random shutdowns on mako ... no network at all on maguro
<ogra_> (and the random shutdowns seems to show some wlan related stuff in dmesg)
<cyphermox> I know, I saw the output... but there is no bug open AFAIK
<cyphermox> and has anyone tried to downgrade wpasupplicant on the systems showing this issue?
<doanac`> rsalveti, sergiusens: is there a ppa for the emulator or is it only working on Trusty? I tried building it, but the instructions didn't produce an emulator binary
<sergiusens> doanac`, just trusty; building from android should work if you are on the trusty branch
<sergiusens> doanac`, you can download the deb from trusty
<rsalveti> doanac`: the deb from trusty is fine
<doanac`> ah - clever. thanks
<rsalveti> doanac`: we'll be pushing it in a ppa soon
<doanac`> virtual beers for everyone
<sergiusens> doanac`, I think the plan is to do the same thing we do with phablet-tools, but supporting precise and saucy
<nille_> sergiusens: hmm, ok, just tried to get the phablet-tools from trunk. Do I really need to create a launchpad id/account to get trunk?
<sergiusens> nille_, no, just bzr branch lp:phablet-tools
<nille_> sergiusens: trying bzr branch lp:phablet-tools I got 'Permission denied (publickey).'
<nille_> sergiusens:...sry for troubling you with all that :-/
<sergiusens> nille_, are you on ubuntu?
<nille_> sergiusens: yes, saucy
<cwayne> wouldn't it be easier to just add the phablet-team/tools ppa? isn't that much closer to trunk than whatevers in saucy universe
<sergiusens> cwayne, well I'm on trusty, and the fix I talk about is not in yet for some reason
<nille_> At hte very start of my attempts to get ubuntu on my nexus I did a 'add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools' already
<mandel_> slangasek, ping
<slangasek> mandel_: hi there
<mandel_> slangasek, hello! so I just heard about the media service and I had some feed back from some of the developers that are working on the podcast applications (two diff ones)
 * jdstrand is looking at a booted emulator using qcow2 images
<slangasek> mandel_: ah, I was merely the guy summarizing the track, let me find you who actually is working on the media service
<jdstrand> lets see if I can use snapshot
<mandel_> slangasek, I'm going to provide a SDK plugin for downloads and they mentioned that it would be nice for the media service to be able to play downloading files from my daemon
<mandel_> slangasek, cool, would be nice to talk about this stuff
<slangasek> mandel_: so I don't know what session this came out of or who added it to my notes, there are no obviously-named sessions on the core track.  I guess ChickenCutlass or rsalveti will know something about where this came from
<mandel_> slangasek, ok, else I can always make noise in the mailing lists :)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: awesome
<rsalveti> slangasek: mandel_: jhodapp is owning the media service
<rsalveti> let me get a link for the session we had
<mandel_> thx
<rsalveti> mandel_: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22088/client-1311-media-service/
<jhodapp> mandel_, need some assistance?
<mandel_> jhodapp, kinda, in this cycle I'm going to provide a QML plugin for the download daemon that we have atm in the phone (does si upgrades and click packages downloads) so that app developers can use it
<mandel_> jhodapp, some of the app developers (podcasting clients mainly) mentioned that they would like to be able to tell the media service to play a nor fully performed download
<mandel_> jhodapp, so that, my daemon downloads and yours plays the podcasts
<mandel_> jhodapp, we might need to either ignore that or think about it :)
<slangasek> rsalveti: ah... you had me summarizing sessions that were on the client track!  ohnoes
<jhodapp> mandel_, you want to be able to have podcast clients play a podcast without being fully downloaded, is that right?
<mandel_> jhodapp, well, yes, but it is not me perse, I'm just working on the download manager, the developers mentioned that
<mandel_> jhodapp, I just provide a way to perform a download in the background so that it is not stopped when the app is not longer in the foreground
<rsalveti> slangasek: true, because that was in theory part of core
<rsalveti> the session was using the wrong track, sorry :-)
<jhodapp> mandel_, can you point me to some of these developers? I'd like to discuss this further with them
<rsalveti> cyphermox: seems we're unable to reproduce that bug today, so it might just be a heisenbug
<mandel_> jhodapp, sure I can, I talked with netcurli and Elleo
<jhodapp> mandel_, perfect, thanks
<ogra_> slangasek, lots of our sessions were falsely added to client instead fo core
<mandel_> jhodapp, no problem, let me know if there is anything I need to change in the udm or if the API needs to improve in some way
<jhodapp> netcurli, Elleo, ping me when you get a chance
<jhodapp> mandel_, will do, thanks
<mandel_> no problem
<rsalveti> ogra_: just so everybody know what we're doing this cycle
<rsalveti> :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> we should just re-assign the WIs to the prropriate track owner ;)
<ogra_> *appropriate
<Patriot07> does anyone happen to have ubuntu-touch running on a nexus 5?
<BHSPiMonkey> No support for the 2013 Nexus 7 yet, still?
<keb> it ran on motorola defy+ :P 12.04 if i remember right
<nille_> sergiusens, ogra_: thanks a lot for your help...switched back to precise on my desktop and tried the phablet-flash tool again...and now I Ubuntu is running on my nexus 4...although it seems I cannot connect to my AP using WPA...
<ogra_> hmm, and i guess your desktop isnt set up wireless ? else you could just use phablet-network to copy the connection info
 * cwayne wonders if we should move phablet-network into phablet-config
<ogra_> cwayne, only if you update the wiki too :P
<cwayne> no deal!
<ogra_> haha
<cwayne> jk, i'll add that to my task list
<cwayne> i think it'd be good to have a cleanup of phablet-tools and related docs anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> cwayne, we should, but there are too many scripts depending on it
<sergiusens> go get udbflash
<cwayne> sergiusens, ah, i didn't realize that
<cwayne> udbflash??
<sergiusens> udbflash --channel developer-proposed
<sergiusens> cwayne, just playing around with go...
<cwayne> oh
<sergiusens> coulding think of a better name
<sergiusens> actually, it's go get launchpad.net/phablet-tools/udbflash
<cwayne> go go gadget phablet-flash
<sergiusens> your team must be renamed the catch phrase team :-P
<sergiusens> anyways, doesn't do much yet; just flashes what you would flash everyday and lists all avail channels
<cwayne> still sounds good so far :)
<netcurli> jhodapp: ping
<Ursinha> popey, I see here that the notification icons and the settings they should lead to are mismatched
<Ursinha> like gps opens bluetooth settings, incoming opens battery, and others
<Ursinha> is that expected? looks like a bug
<jhodapp> netcurli, pong
<netcurli> so, I am the developer of a podcast app, and we mentioned yesterday to mandel_ that it would be nice for the mediaservice to be able to play unfinished downloads
<netcurli> so that it doesn't get confused with the total time of the audio file for example
<jhodapp> netcurli, yeah
<jhodapp> netcurli, the first question I would have for mandel_ then is where would such a file get downloaded to by the udm for the podcast case?
<jhodapp> netcurli, I assume you're already familiar with how exactly a podcast works? I assume there's a standard way of getting the metadata of a particular podcast...the question is can you get that from the server before you've finished downloading the file?
<popey> jhodapp: the metadata about the file or the metadata about the episode?
<jhodapp> popey, the episode
<netcurli> that should be in the feed
<netcurli> theoretically
<popey> jhodapp: a podcast is simply an xml file which has an <enclosure> tag which specifies a url to the audio/video file
<jhodapp> netcurli, ah yes, I do remember that now...it's been years :)
<popey> e.g. http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/feed/mp3
<popey> Ursinha: sounds like a bug
<jhodapp> netcurli, it shouldn't be a problem then to coordinate this info for podcast playback via the media service
<netcurli> so the download manager tells the app were the file gets downloaded to and the app then tells the media service the file path and the metadata?
<jhodapp> netcurli, something like that, I'll have to give it some more thought for a proper design
<jhodapp> netcurli, I'll think about it some and get back to you
<netcurli> ok
<krunkpirate> Hello All
<krunkpirate> Anybody messed with this much on the port to toroplus? I imagine not since the sprint gnex is getting old.
<Ursinha> popey, should I file a bug against what? (better: how do I find out to which project/package should I file a bug against, re. touch stuff)
<popey> Ursinha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers has a good list of where to file bugs
<Ursinha> popey, should I tag it avengers?
<Ursinha> well, maybe no as I'm not in that list hehe
<brendand> this page has a couple of issues: https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<brendand> where can i file bugs?
<popey> brendand: not sure who owns that site maybe ask in #ubuntu-unity when people are around (european/US working hours), or file a question under http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<jdstrand> rsalveti: fyi, bug #1253802 with updated run-emulator.sh attached
<ubot5> bug 1253802 in android (Ubuntu) "support disk snapshots with emulator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253802
<Ursinha> ok, not sure if the projects are the right ones, but there you go: bug 1253810 and bug 1253804
<ubot5> bug 1253810 in Messaging Menu "Messages in Incoming not always display the correct date and content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253810
<ubot5> bug 1253804 in Ubuntu UX "Indicator icons don't match the settings they display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253804
<cwayne> \o/
 * cwayne runs his click app in the emulator :D
<daker> \o/
<popey> *\o/*
<popey> Ursinha: will try and confirm when I get back to my phone
<cwayne> now if only the power button worked so i could see if the usermetrics worked...
<Ursinha> thanks popey
<cwayne> is there a programmatic way to show the lockscreen
<cwayne> mterry, hey!
<mterry> cwayne, heyo~
<mterry> heyo! even
<cwayne> mterry, is there a programmatic way to show the lockscreen?
<mterry> cwayne, yah...  once we split.  There's a programmatic way to hide the lockscreen today, but not show
<mterry> cwayne, is that helpful?  Do you need something today?
<mterry> cwayne, I have to jet.  we can talk tomorrow
<RobbyF> Is there an email client yet?
<RobbyF> more specifically with push notifications
<popey> Ursinha: confirmed
<popey> RobbyF: no
<Ursinha> popey, does that happen on r10 as well?
<cwayne> RobbyF, not yet
<popey> Ursinha: no
<Ursinha> maybe it's a good idea to tag the bugs "regression"? or that's irrelevant for you?
<popey> yeah, it's a regression
 * popey updates the bug
<Ursinha> popey, last question :) are you able to save alarms in the clock app? there's a bug about it and it seems to be fixed (as in the package with the merged branches is the one in r27) but I can't save the alarm unless I change its day of week
<popey> no
<Ursinha> bug 1236390
<popey> oh, lemme test again
<ubot5> bug 1236390 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu Saucy) "Can't save an Alarm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236390
<popey> yeah, it doesnt work
<Ursinha> popey, try to change the day-of-week
<popey> huh
<Ursinha> hehe
<popey> yeah, that worked
<Ursinha> now try to edit it and change to the current day
<Ursinha> it won't let you :)
<Ursinha> or, it will pretend it did, but nothing will change
<popey> yeah, i changed the day
<popey> it let me
<Ursinha> but in the alarm list it remains with the old day
<popey> no
<popey> it changed
<nik90> Ursinha: the alarm page will only let you set alarms in the future
<nik90> Ursinha: perhaps by choosing today, the time is in the past
<Ursinha> nik90, makes sense, but it's a bug because I might want to set it to next week, right?
<Ursinha> or everyday, which falls in the same case (same day of week in the next week)
<nik90> Ursinha: then you need choose weekly alarms
<nik90> or daily alarms
<Ursinha> nik90, right, but if I want to set an alarm to same day next week I can't
<Ursinha> it should display an error message at least
<nik90> Ursinha: +1 to the error message
<nik90> I am just waiting on design to give us a official way of displaying error messages
<nik90> been waiting for weeks now :)
<Ursinha> nik90, right, got it
<nik90> but you are right
<nik90> I remember balloons also pointing this out during autopilot testing
<Ursinha> nik90, should we file a bug so we won't forget this happens and why?
<nik90> there is already a bug about the missing error messages
<nik90> in clock, weather app
<Ursinha> nik90, do you agree it is a bug to forbid creating one time alarms in the current day-of-week? or to be able to do this we use daily and remove all other days (seems wrong)
<Ursinha> as you're not specifying the day of month, if the time is supposedly in the past so it's next week
<Ursinha> there's no other option :)
<nik90> Ursinha: currently one-time alarms can only be created for that week
<Ursinha> nik90, is that a feature? :)
<nik90> creating alarms on specific days 2 weeks later or a month later is still not supported due to the alarms SDK limitations
<Ursinha> right, this should be written somewhere so people don't get confused like I did and start filing bugs or bugging you guys :)
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> it is a bug though
<Ursinha> can I file it?
<nik90> file it and I will ensure that it is taken to the SDK devs asap
<Ursinha> yay, thanks :)
<Ursinha> but I'm more concerned that the alarm doesn't work at all
<nik90> me too :(.. but I have done everything neeeded for alarms in the clock app
<nik90> the alarms notifications has to be done by the indicator date time service
<nik90> which is a different upstream package
<nik90> now that UDS is over, I will try to contact the respective devs and request them to fix the issue
<Ursinha> thanks muchly nik90 :)
<Ursinha> I'm currently depending on my significant other alarm clock to wake up in the morning hehe
<Ursinha> popey, when I modify the alarm to the current d-o-w it still displays the former one in the alarms list
<nik90> np Ursinha
<Ursinha> nik90, bug 1253836
<ubot5> bug 1253836 in Ubuntu Clock App "It's not possible to set a "One Time" alarm for the current day of week" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253836
<nik90> Ursinha: thnx
<TechieElf> Anyone working in the same time zone as me? ;D need some help sorting out build errors again
<TechieElf> Any devs active? I'm going from old-style to flipped and I need help with a build error.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-22
<Elleo> jhodapp: ping, I'm around now if you have any other questions podcast/download manager/media service related; but it looks like netcurli's covered everything pretty well
<TechieElf> Can someone help with this build error? "make: *** No rule to make target `frameworks/base/nfc-extras/com.android.nfc_extras.xml', needed by `/home/techieelf/phablet/out/target/product/xt907/system/etc/permissions/com.android.nfc_extras.xml'.  Stop."
<Elleo> jhodapp: the only thing I'd add is that perhaps in a future iteration it might be useful if instead of passing the partially downloaded file to the media service if it were possible to pass a download manager handle, so the media service can be aware of how much is buffered and do intelligent stuff like pause briefly to buffer if it reaches the end of the file prematurely
<TechieElf> Could someone please help with this build error? "make: *** No rule to make target `frameworks/base/nfc-extras/com.android.nfc_extras.xml', needed by `/home/techieelf/phablet/out/target/product/xt907/system/etc/permissions/com.android.nfc_extras.xml'.  Stop."
<zhanx> anyone alive?
<zhanx> want to roll my own port for my asus memo pad fhd 10, hints and tips
<Atul> hi
<Atul> Any senior level person here
<Atul> I would to get some info
<Atul> i am a newbee
<Atul> i would like to remove android and install ubuntu touch on my ARM7 based tablet
<RAOF> Atul: Is your device listed under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working.2C_but_not_available_from_cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<Atul> no..but it hs similar hardware to many tablet listed here
<Atul> thx RAOF for replying
<Atul> ARM7 processor, 1 GB ram
<Atul> 4GB internal Storage
<Atul> to be frank......
<Atul> i will like to install anything on this device except andoid
<Atul> i mean any simple linus or other OS will do
<Atul> i have heard many linux are there which are as small as 500 MB and support wifi
<Atul> thats all i need
<Atul> becoz i just need to run browser on my tablet and nothing else
<RAOF> If there isn't currently a port to your (exact!) tablet, you'll first need to port (or help port) Ubuntu Touch.
<Atul> heelo
<Atul> r u there
<RAOF> Running a browser is surprisingly involved :)
<RAOF> You could also try installing a regular Ubuntu Desktop build on your tablet, but that's (a) not as nice a tablet experience, and (b) unlikely to work because you won't have any display drivers.
<Atul> yes u r right
<Atul> how about xpud or watt OS
<Atul> can they pe installed on laptop
<Atul> i need lightest and OS
<Atul> just with wifi and browser...nothinf esle
<Atul> no camera or other function required
<rsalveti> jdstrand: awesome, thanks, will be off tomorrow but will review it once back
<RAOF> Atul: It's highly likely that you won't be able to run any non-Android-based OS on your tablet.
<Atul> thx RAOF
<Crimson_Rogue> does anyone have a port for the sgs3 i747?
<AskUbuntu> Desktop interfacing with existing application indicator - Network | http://askubuntu.com/q/380663
<dholbach> good morning
<Crimson_Rogue> good morning.
<Crimson_Rogue> would you know if anyone has made a port for the sgs3-i747?
<dholbach> Crimson_Rogue, I know of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices but that's it
<Crimson_Rogue> and the d2att was abandoned... :((((
<dholbach> Crimson_Rogue, I found http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2164456
<dholbach> might be worth reaching out to the porter
<Crimson_Rogue> thx, I saw that...
<jungla> hi
<jungla> is there any way to install ubuntu touch on a htc one?
<popey> !devices | jungla
<ubot5> jungla: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jungla> it says it's working but is not available from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jungla> where can i get it from?
<siavoshkc> Sorry, I talked to one folk about installing Ubuntu Touch on my Nook Color
<Laney> mardy: hey, how come u-s-s online accounts opens its own window even when accessed from the main UI?
<Laney> I get your reasoning for having it modal when launched from applications, but it seems odd to me to have it be like then when launched from u-s-s itself
<Laney> also, it means that when you request the pageComponent of that plugin from code then the window opens :(
<mardy> Laney: it is like this because window reparenting isn't in place yet; if it were, you would see Online Accounts being opened on top of the system settings
<Laney> mardy: hmm
<siavoshkc> OK I need help to install it on my NookColor
<Ursinha> popey, are you using r27 in your personal mobile?
<popey> Ursinha: i have two, one on 27, one on 10.
<Ursinha> but for daily use?
<Ursinha> I noticed with r27 that often the applications states aren't stored
<Ursinha> yesterday I was playing solitaire (haha) and got distracted for a moment, when I unlocked the phone it opened the solitaire app but resetted the game
<Ursinha> also using gmail I moved to another app and returned to it, I had to login again, as if it had closed and fresh opened
<Ursinha> the webbrowser, I mean
<ogra_> Ursinha, yeah, thats by design
<ogra_> and not a new issue
<Ursinha> ogra_, resetting my game is a really bad design decision :)
<ogra_> it definitely is
<Ursinha> ogra_, there's a bug filed for that?
<ogra_> usually apps in the bg stor their state since they are only SIGSTOPed ... but if you have enough of them open they are actually killed in the bg and restarted when you switch to them
<ogra_> Ursinha, no, tvoss asked me to file one, but i forgot
<Ursinha> ogra_, the solitaire was the only one opened
<Ursinha> I closed everything else thinking it could be lack of resources like you said
<ogra_> i see it with about 5-6 webapps open usually
<ogra_> the worst part is that the labeling of the thumbnails goes completely out of order
<Ursinha> ogra_, most times I have no thumbnails whatsoever
<Ursinha> is that known?
<ogra_> Ursinha, if you file a bug i'll confirm it
<Ursinha> ogra_, thanks :)
<Ursinha> ogra_, against which project should I file it?
<ogra_> hmm, not sure, might be platform-api or unity-mir
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^?
<Saviq> alecu, ping
<Ursinha> ogra_, I'll file that bug against mir, if that's wrong you can change that afterwards :)
<ogra_> ok
<Ursinha> ogra_, bug 1253979
<ubot5> bug 1253979 in Mir "Application state isn't always saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253979
<ogra_> thanks !
<xnox> ogra_: re: pulling plymouth into the initrd, at the moment it makes initrd large due to pulling in fonts & icu. If we recompile plymouth without icu, and decide to not have fonts at all (pre-rendered images instead of things to show/tell the user). Then plymouth can be made small in the initrd.
 * xnox is catching up on uds sessions.
<ogra_> xnox, well, we decided against plymouth in the initrd since that would mean to also have Mir in there
<xnox> ogra_: ah, i'm on minute 4 only so far =)
<ogra_> instead plymouth will start on top of the system compositor as early as possible in the rootfs
<ogra_> if there are things we need from the initrd, these have to be handed over to upstart and be processed in an upstart job
<xnox> ogra_: sounds good enough. that should be enough for low-battery mode. Extremely low battery mode on android is "if your screen is black, plug it in to charge for 24h" in the manual.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> right, we only want to intercept booting if the battery is really really low ... like below 5% or so
<xnox> ogra_: it's so cool on kindles though, there is no power used to display the image, only to change it. So at extreme low battery, it throws no battery logo & messages in 3-4 languages that "you need to charge it for at least 1h before it will be able to boot again"
<ogra_> and then only until it charged to that threshold
<xnox> and then it's flat, but displays the message.
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, android is weird it shuts off at 1-2%, yet one can still boot it again and make a short phone-call (<2minutes)
 * ogra_ has a very badly thrown together ubuntu edge skin for the emulator :)
<xnox> =)))))))))))))))))))
<xnox> ogra_: i think we can pull some images off design, of the edge, can't we?
<ogra_> well, the format of the qemu window doesnt really match the screen of the edge ... i had to trick around a bit
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/edge-emu.png
<xnox> =))))
<ogra_> i need a better pci ... thats upscaled from the biggest jpg i could find online
<ogra_> *pic
<xnox> ogra_: which buttons do you want to expose?
<ogra_> none at all
<ogra_> there are key combos for power and volume ...
<xnox> ogra_: fair enough.
<ogra_> (and for rotation)
 * ogra_ G+es
<cwayne> tmoenicke, ping
<tmoenicke> cwayne: hi
<tmoenicke> cwayne: didnt see Lukasz yet
<cwayne> tmoenicke, hm?
<cwayne> tmoenicke, i got pinyin working, but there was a non-trivial amount of setup involved
<cwayne> cjwatson, as you requested in one of the click sessions, i've logged a bug about being unable to pass dirs to hooks here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1253855
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253855 in click (Ubuntu) "unlink_force fails on directories, making it impossible to pass dirs to click hooks" [Undecided,New]
<AskUbuntu> What does it mean that the Ubuntu installation is read-only on mobile devices | http://askubuntu.com/q/380751
<bxian> hi
<bxian> (nexus4) i have some problems with wifi ... who can help me?
<bxian> (nexus4) i have some problems with wifi ... who can help me?
<xnox> ogra_: re: low battery handling during boot, to be honest we even need it on normal laptops.
<ogra_> on normal laptops the power supply should suffice, even if you have the battery pulled out
<ogra_> that usually is different on phones
<xnox> ogra_: so one could add a generic "chargeall" job across all devices, which continues boot if there is N% battery life (or laptop is on DC power).
<ogra_> but yeah, i agree it might make sense
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it is just more improtant on phones because you cant easily work around a low battery
<xnox> ogra_: also you wouldn't need to subvert boot, as chargeall will block the boot even normally. (runlevel 2 / networking events => net result is that all one has is Read-only rootfs and plymouth)
<ogra_> right
<xnox> ogra_: continuing the boot upon chargeall completion is more of a "fsck" type of thing, rather than "friendly-recovery" (user decision required how big or small bring up to do, and/or choice to shutdown or continue boot)
<ogra_> well, the firendly-revocery bit  was an example about  intercepting the startup event
<ogra_> since we need to block that one
<ogra_> *recovery
<xnox> ogra_: correct. but friendly-recovery subverts boot, because it looks-up magic variables that last boot has failed.
<ogra_> right, and the plan was to have the initrd set such a variable if low battery is detected
<xnox> ogra_: chargeall needs to run on every boot (normal or recovery) -> usually quickly emit event "charged" and exit, and at times block until charging happens.
<xnox> ogra_: i don't think it's wise to set the variable in the initrd, as chargeall needs to monitor battery level anyway.
<ogra_> i wouldnt want it on every boot
<alecu> Saviq: pong
<ogra_> since you need to run the check every time then ... slowing down all boots even if the battery is full
<xnox> boot -> chargeall checks battery level -> if good emit "charged" & exit -> continue boot.
<xnox> ogra_: you are going to do a check on every boot, be it in initramfs or off rootfs.
<xnox> ogra_: and i argue it's best to keep check&[monitor]&exit logic in one place, instead of two.
<ogra_> hmm
<xnox> where monitor is only if the battery is too low.
<xnox> you should never continue boot if we are below threshold. therefore you will have to check it on every boot.
<xnox> hence the comment it's a bit like fsck =) (when not-needed skipped very efficiently, when it is performed it blocks bootup sequence past plymouth)
<xnox> (chargeall will block a little more than mountall does but the concept is very similar)
<xnox> plus as an added bonus you can test it today with plymouth & laptops with e.g. << 2% battery =)
<xnox> ideally it should be a small efficient C binary similar to mountall
 * ogra_ would just have done shell 
<ogra_> C sounds like overkill and will be arch specific ...
<Saviq> alecu, hey, I noticed that the click scope is case sensitive for remote results
<Saviq> alecu, what do I file a bug against?
<alecu> Saviq: weird!
<xnox> ogra_: you can't waste resources =) and i'm not sure what's the problem  with being arch specific. you will be talking to plymouth and doing that from sh is more wasteful than it should be.
<alecu> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-package-index/+filebug
<xnox> ogra_: C is easy =)
<Saviq> alecu, I noticed 'cause the OSK started uppercasing the first letter
<alecu> Saviq: and please ping beuno with it
<ogra_> xnox, i know that ... but still harder to read than a script ...
<Saviq> alecu, will do
<ogra_> and harder to deit on the fly etc
<ogra_> *edit
<xnox> ogra_: one day you should stop writting hacks, and keep crap out of initrd =) written in C, with unit-tests which out-number code by lines-of-code..... =)
<xnox> i actually see no reason why battery check cannot live inside mountall.... everything depends on remounting rootfs RW event, and it can block that even until battery is fully charged.
<ogra_> because you dont want it on servers
<ogra_> or desktops without battery
 * ogra_ wouldnt put it into mountall
<beuno> Saviq, alecu, I'll look into it
<Saviq> beuno, https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-package-index/+bug/1254042
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254042 in Click Package Index "Search is case sensitive" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> Saviq, thanks!
<xnox> ogra_: ok, fair enough.
 * ogra_ notices a 24h clock with proper german date on the lock screen and hugs seb128 and Laney ... 
<ogra_> HA1
<ogra_> but only for the first 10 seconds
<ogra_> it switched back to a 12h clock
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> haha what
<ogra_> yeah
<Laney> is the environment ok?
<ogra_> no idea, i'm playing with the emulator
<seb128> I wonder if that's a bug in the component larsu worked on
<ogra_> it would expect so though
<ogra_> gah, even a german keyboard
 * ogra_ hates german keyboards on phones :P
<ogra_> ah, and finally i managed to set up my U1 account
<krabador> you vanished my dream to use ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy s2 i9100
<sergiusens> ogra_, hey, I used to be able to mount -o remount,rw /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system and now I seem to not be able to; did anything change in writable images?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> not to my knowledge
<ogra_> try from an lxc-console ...
<ogra_> i.e. lxc-console -nandroid -t0
<sergiusens> ogra_, permission denied on the remount :-)
<ogra_> woah
<sergiusens> ogra_, since I just want to test a ramdisk, I'll hack up the pre-start.sh script for now
<cwayne> bfiller, ping
<bfiller> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> bfiller, hey, so just an update on the keyboard stuff.. pinyin works if you uninstall libpinyin2, install libpinyin4,install trunk, then change some gsettings
<cwayne> so my question is -- do we have a plan to get libpinyin4 into the image so we can get trunk int he image?
<bfiller> cwayne: thought the dep in trunk changed to pull in libpinyin4
<bfiller> cwayne: let me check
<bfiller> cwayne: that is in trunk, probably just didn't work on a upgrade but would work on fresh image
<cwayne> bfiller, makes sense
<bfiller> cwayne: but working ok once you did that?
<cwayne> bfiller, once i did that + changed the gsettings for keyboard, yea
<bfiller> cwayne: cool
<bfiller> cwayne: sounds like it's ready for release then
<cwayne> bfiller, so that seems ok for now at least (although in the future having it know the locale and switch automatically would be good)
<cwayne> bfiller, +1
<cwayne> at least we can manually stage it this way
<bfiller> cwayne: yup
<cwayne> bfiller, want to add it to the landing plan or shall i?
<bfiller> cwayne: I'm doing it now
<cwayne> bfiller, awesome, thanks, now i just have to figure out who to bother to get it into an image asap..
<cwayne> dpm, ping
<SAM___> HI
<SAM___> I need help
<SAM___> I am unable to install UBUNTU touch on my nexus 7 device
<SAM___> using TWRP
<cwayne> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> cwayne: hey. on my way for lunch. is it a quick one?
<SAM___> yeah
<cwayne> mzanetti, i can wait til you're free :)
<dpm> hi cwayne, I think I know what you're pinging me for: I've not had a chance to look at translations yet. Do you mind if we have a chat about it on Monday, when I've looked at what needs to be translated in more detail?
<mzanetti> cwayne: ok. I'll ping you later. remind me if I forget. should be back in an hour or so
<cwayne> sounds good
<ogra_> seb128, Laney, so i rebooted the emulator again ... seems the panel clock forces the time back to 12h as soon as it starts
<cwayne> dpm, that's fine, but I was actually going to ask if you knew if there was an evernote api call to get the user's info so that I can fix up the account-plugin :)
<cwayne> kind of assumed you'd need some time on translations anyway :)
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<jdstrand> what is the recommended way of upgrading the emulator right now? system-image doesn't work. I'm guessing apt-get will, but that won't get us on a particular build
<cwayne> jdstrand, not sure this is the right way, but i've just been rebuilding the sdcard
<dpm> cwayne, there is a call to get user's info, but we've not implemented it in our QML C++ plugin. There are 2 main interfaces to the API UserStore to manage user info and NoteStore to manage notes. Right now we're concentrating on the UserStore. The other thing is: I'm not sure how we'd ship a fix, as Main.qml would need our C++ plugin to talk to the Evernote servers, and that'd mean we'd need to ship it with the authentication plugin?
<cwayne> dpm, yeah, we'd have to ship it with the auth plugin
<cwayne> which should be fine i think?  i ship a bunch of JS in the fitbit one to get the username
<cwayne> i.e. you can have more than just Main.qml
<tedg> bzoltan1, Hey are you on the appstore-dev list?  Can you comment on the include paths needed for the SDK?
<jdstrand> cwayne: thanks
<bzoltan1> tedg:  I guess I am... let me see
<oSoMoN> tedg, hey, in the latest image (from trusty-proposed), URLs dispatched to webbrowser-app are surrounded with single quotes (i.e. "'http://ubuntu.com'" instead of "http://ubuntu.com"), could that be a recent change in url-dispatcher?
<tedg> oSoMoN, On the command line or in the environment variables?
<oSoMoN> tedg, command line
<tedg> oSoMoN, Hmm, it's a UAL bug.
<oSoMoN> tedg, i.e. if I launch "upstart-app-launch webbrowser-app http://ubuntu.com", I’m getting "'http://ubuntu.com'"
<jdstrand> cwayne: that uses the cached file. seems like can do this: rm -f ./out/target/product/generic/ubuntu-rootfs.tar.xz && ./build-emulator-sdcard.sh
<tedg> They should get yanked out.
<oSoMoN> tedg, UAL?
<tedg> oSoMoN, upstart-app-launch
<tedg> oSoMoN, Okay, I'll look into it.
<oSoMoN> tedg, thanks, there is a bug report against webbrowser-app, in case you want to (re-)use it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1253703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253703 in webbrowser-app "Webbrowser tries to open file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/'URL' instead of the URL directly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cwayne> jdstrand, ah, of course, thanks
<cwayne> ogra_, that edge skin is awesome :)
<ogra_> cwayne, as soon as i find a proper hires image i'll re-do it and submit it to the source tree
<ogra_> the image is upscaled from a jpg i grabbed from the web ... not actually optimal
<ogra_> (still miles better than the default indeed)
<cwayne> yeah, absolutely
<rickspencer3> hey all, I just installed and started the emulator, and it automatically gave me shell access to it, but ... I can't figure out how to make the phone GUI run ... anyone know the next step?
<cwayne> rickspencer3, wait
<cwayne> it takes awhile first boot
<sergiusens> 10 minutes
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> ok, fair enough, I was not *that* patient ;)
<sergiusens> click hooks run and block the boot for a bit
<rickspencer3> there is is :)
<rickspencer3> thanks sergiusens and cwayne
<sergiusens> as well as the apparmor ones
<ogra_> hmm, we will need to backport pulseaudio support to the emulators qemu i fear
 * ogra_ tries since 1h to get any audible burp out of the emulator ... seems there is no chance)
<rickspencer3> are there instructions for getting a network connection on it?
<ogra_> thats automatic
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> I see
<ogra_> rickspencer3, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/emulator/ if you want an ubuntu edge skin (still WIP)
<rickspencer3> app scopes didn't update when the network came on :)
 * rickspencer3 looks
<cwayne> pete-woods, ping
<victorp> anyone know how to take a screen shot , seems like function in the sdk is not working for me
<ogra_> victorp, mako ? maguro ?
<victorp> ogra_, mako with mit
<victorp> mir
<cwayne> victorp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1238839
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238839 in Phablet Tools "Add phablet-screenshot script" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/+junk/phone-tools
<ogra_> victorp, grab the mirfbdump script from above
<ogra_> use it on your desktop
<ogra_> with the phone attached via USB
<victorp> ogra_, magic!
<victorp> :P
<victorp> thanks worked perfectly
<sergiusens> cwayne, I'm waiting for my review comments to be addressed
<cwayne> sergiusens, yeah i know, that was just the first relevant link i could find for where to find the script :)
 * ogra_ tries with completely disabled pulse on the host 
<ogra_> aha, now i get an error inside the emulator
<ogra_> intresting
<ogra_> victorp, do you happen to have a high res png of the ubuntu edge ? i would like ot improve the emulator skin
<ogra_> victorp, i have http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/edge-emu.png ... but thats an upscaled jpg from the web ... rather suboptimal
<cwayne> pete-woods, hey, just wondering if this ever landed in the image? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/themes-xdg-data-dirs/+merge/192191
<victorp> ogra_, check with tanya in web team , I am sure she knows where the high res original is
<ogra_> cool, will do
<pete-woods> cwayne: I thought I'd landed it
<cwayne> pete-woods, i thought so too, but i can't seem to get it to work.. :/
<cwayne> pete-woods, it should still be that same gsettings key right?
<pete-woods> cwayne: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/trunk
<pete-woods> cwayne: maybe it never got landed
<pete-woods> cwayne: we'll probably have to request a landing in the spreadsheet
<cwayne> pete-woods, is there an easy way to check in-image?
<cwayne> to make sure it's not landed instead of landed-and-not-working
<pete-woods> cwayne: what version do you have?
<pete-woods> 1.1.1+13.10.20131003-0ubuntu1 means that it isn't in there
<cwayne> pete-woods, 1.1.1+13.10.20131003-0ubuntu1
<cwayne> ah well then :D
<pete-woods> :(
<pete-woods> I definitely added this stuff to the landing sheet
<pete-woods> I should have checked
<cwayne> pete-woods, i'm happy to add it and bug the right people to get it in if you'd like :)
<pete-woods> cwayne: okay, sure, that would be good!
<user82> hi. does ubuntu touch support all mobile internet connection profiles/providers the desktop version supports?
<cwayne> pete-woods, sure thing, thanks for the info!  glad it's just not landed instead of landed and broken :D
<pete-woods> cwayne: well I'm usually pretty diligent with regards to making things work, this stuff has strong testing
<cwayne> pete-woods, glad to hear it :)
<pete-woods> but I better not get complacent :)
<cwayne> heh
<jibel> sergiusens, I didn't have time to fix it sorry, I'll probably do this in the next couple of days
<cwayne> someone needs to write a bug reporting sdk app
<cwayne> bfiller, btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1254098
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254098 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "enabled-languages gsettings key should be updated automatically when changing locale" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> cwayne, previous uds it was said that we don't want to expose bug reporting to users and they should leave comments on the store
<sergiusens> previous not being the one from this week ;-)
<cwayne> sergiusens, that's valid
<cwayne> but i mean for system components, like keyboard
<cwayne> half-joking anyway :P
<sergiusens> cwayne, I know ;-)
<sergiusens> pobably a generic feedback button would do; exposed if you are on the 'stable' channel
<jdstrand> rsalveti: fyi, I know you're off, but I updated the snapshot bug to add 'convert-disk', which can be handy if running ./build-emulator-sdcard.sh multiple times (mentioning it in case you've already downloaded the other one)
<iBelieve> kenvandine: ping
<sergiusens> jibel, I'm not in a hurry; I have a maguro :/
<kenvandine> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> kenvandine: you're the main developer of Friends, right?
<kenvandine> iBelieve, robru is for the backend stuff
<kenvandine> i am for friends-app and the QML bindings
<kenvandine> iBelieve, what's up?
<iBelieve> kenvandine: I don't know if you've seen the Google+ post I did, but I made a few changes to the no accounts message.
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> got a branch?
<iBelieve> kenvandine: I changed the message, centered it, and hid the back button.
<iBelieve> kenvandine: Yes, it's lp:~mdspencer/friends-app/improved-message. I don't know how this works for non Core Apps. Can I submit a merge request for it?
<kenvandine> iBelieve, yup, thanks!
<bfiller> cwayne: as I said, thanks
<cwayne> bfiller, having said that, np
<iBelieve> kenvandine: submitted the merge request. Here it is if you want to review it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/friends-app/improved-message/+merge/196322
<mzanetti> cwayne: late-pong
<cwayne> mzanetti, heya, i was going to ask about an evernote api call to get the users username
<cwayne> so that i can get it into the account-plugin so that it shows the connected accounts displayName
<mzanetti> cwayne: hmm... that's a bit more complex
<cwayne> i figured it would be :)
<cwayne> mzanetti, i *think* we can include any plugins/c++ stuff we'd need
<mzanetti> cwayne: ah wat... in which language is that stuff written?
<mzanetti> cwayne: are you fine with python?
<cwayne> mzanetti, this particular part would be qml
<mzanetti> ah ok
<cwayne> mzanetti, i understand theres a c++/qt plugin now for making api calls, perhaps i can just include that in the account-plugin
<cwayne> that's what i had to do fro the fitbit one to get the name
<cwayne> except js instead of c++
<mzanetti> cwayne: ok. how would you ship it?
<mzanetti> would we need to make it a platform plugin?
<cwayne> first as a deb, until account-plugins work as clicks
<cwayne> it would just go into the existing package we have now, we just need some qml bits to pull down the username
<brendand> bregma, hi
<mzanetti> cwayne: ok. so status right now is that the plugin doesn't support fetching the username yet
<cwayne> mzanetti, ah, ok
<mzanetti> cwayne: that wouldn't be too hard tho
<mzanetti> cwayne: but I'm struggling more with copying the plugin
<cwayne> well
<cwayne> that's the beauty of clicks isnt it?
<mzanetti> somehow that feels wrong. but otoh I'm not sure we should make it a platform plugin
<cwayne> one package cant use another's plugins
<mzanetti> yeah :/
<cwayne> mzanetti, i mean it can be stripped down to just use that one api call
<cwayne> that's literally what i had to do for fitbit's
<cwayne> i agree it's less than ideal and somewhat annoying..
<mzanetti> mhm... ok... I guess I can create that for you
<cwayne> but as of now, it's either that, or we can't show username
<cwayne> mzanetti, thanks!
<cwayne> mzanetti, and there will be some branch i can pull already to get a feel of how to use it?
<mzanetti> cwayne: do you have a timeframe when you need it?
<cwayne> mzanetti, nope, it's not incredibly urgent
<cwayne> this is more of an after-hours project for me anyway :)
<mzanetti> cwayne: yeah, same here
<mzanetti> cwayne: here's the branch to test: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/integrate-plugin/+merge/196210
<mzanetti> cwayne: the diff is huge. probably better check out the code and build/run it. then open reminders-app.qml and start from there
<mzanetti> cwayne: btw. do you have a branch where this plugin should end? so I could directly file a merge request to it
<iBelieve> mhall119: ping
<janimo> ogra_, hi,  when you start building x86 tarballs you may add this ppa for qt with gles on x86
<janimo> https://launchpad.net/~jani/+archive/qt5-i386-gles/\
<cwayne> mzanetti, lp:account-plugin-evernote
<mzanetti> cwayne: ack
<mzanetti> cwayne: you'll get a MR at some point
<cwayne> mzanetti, thanks!
<ogra_> janimo, ugh ... it took an immense amount of work to rip the PPAs out and i really wasnt planning to add them again :/
<mhall119> iBelieve: pong
<mhall119> cjwatson: how hard would it be to make a program that converts a binary .deb into a .click?
<mhall119> like alien does for RPMs
<iBelieve> hi mhall119, I'm interested in contributing a few UI changes to Ubuntu System Settings. Do you know who I should talk to regarding that?
<mhall119> seb128 is still the primary developer on that, as far as I know
<iBelieve> mhall119: more like UI tweaks than changes
<iBelieve> mhall119: great, thanks.
<mhall119> np
<seb128> iBelieve, we mostly follow the designs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings
<iBelieve> seb128: ping
<seb128> iBelieve, hey
<mhall119> iBelieve: did kenvandine reply to you about the changes to Friends?
<seb128> iBelieve, but feel free to open bugs/send merge requests our way
<iBelieve> mhall119: yes, I pinged
<iBelieve> mhall119: him and sent a merge request
<mhall119> cool, thanks for the contributions
<seb128> iBelieve, if you want to do changes that are not corresponding to the design, please open bugs, so we can get design input on those
<iBelieve> seb128: I was wanting to change some of the section headers into using the specific ListItem.Header component, to match the Ubuntu guidelines. Is that okay?
<mhall119> seb128: what about for minor polish (that's what he did for friends), can that just be submitted without design input?
<seb128> mhall119, sure, as long as it does contradict the design those are fine ... if they is a conflict we need input from designers
<mhall119> thanks seb128
<seb128> iBelieve, we don't want to use Headers
<seb128> iBelieve, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1190234
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1190234 in Ubuntu UX "[toolkit] ListItem.Header should be horizontally aligned with standard elements" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> iBelieve, especially comment #4 where mpt said he didn't use Headers in his design and why he didn't
<iBelieve> seb128: oh, okay. Thanks. I hadn't seen that bug
<seb128> iBelieve, yw!
<mhall119> seb128: is this still the best channel for discussions like this?
<seb128> mhall119, yes, #ubuntu-desktop is fine as well
<mhall119> man, no trusty image update since r10
<mhall119> does the QtFeedback API work for Ubuntu yet? anybody know?
<hardy1> hi
<Kaleo> mhall119, testing qt5.2 I have had plenty of vibration in my hands
<Kaleo> mhall119, so if it does not work now, it will soon I guess
<hardy1> ich interessiere mich für das ubuntu-touch, kann mir jemand sagen wie weit die entwicklung ist, auf welche smartphones man es installieren kann?
<Kaleo> hardy1, sorry, we usually speak English here
<Kaleo> hardy1, maybe ogra_ can help?
<hardy1> well; I am interessted for ubuntu-touch,, maybe you know how is the development of it,  and on what kind of smartphones i can installing it?
<hardy1> it's readdy yet maybe?
<ogra_> hardy1, the best supported phone currenly is the nexus 4 ... if you can live with some rough edges it is ready for daily use
<ogra_> hardy1, beyond this there is the galaxy nexus which works stable but has some performance problems (it is very slow)
<hardy1> rough edges , sorry dont understand  - it mean maybe 'bugs'?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> everything works, you can make calls, send/recieve SMS, use the browser etc ... but there are still bugs or missing features here and there
<ogra_> there are also XDA developers that ported to other phones, but most of them are behind ... and i think calls dont work on any of them ...
<ogra_> !devices | hardy1
<ubot5> hardy1: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> that wikipage has install instructions and links to the XDA ports too
<mhall119> Kaleo: nice! can't wait
<hardy1> unfortunately only in english.... but touch knows german?
<mhall119> hardy1: if somebody could provide a translation to that page, that would be nice
<hardy1> T9 works with german there?
<ogra_> hardy1, yes, you can select german in the system settings
<ogra_> (and most of the stuff is translated)
<janimo> ogra_, np, I can add the ppa and upgrade once there's a booting rootfs and once everything besides the GUI is working
<ogra_> janimo, yeah, i would prefer that (and then land your changes quickly in the archiv)
<ogra_> *archive
<janimo> ogra_, my change is not a proper one, just defaulting i386 to GLES to be able to test unity while a clear decision is made and implemented
<janimo> so this is not for the archive
<janimo> I'll defer that decision to Mirv or others who maintain Qt
<ogra_> ah, k
<hardy1> what you think, when will be touch finally readdy?
<ogra_> we will do the next official release in April ... i would expect it to be complete by then
<ogra_> (in a sense that your mother will be able to use it without missing anything)
<hardy1> :D  yes... in this kind
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<alexk42> hi there
<alexk42> can someone tell me how to uninstall a core application on ubuntu-touch?
<mhall119> alexk42: which app?
<alexk42> mhall -- Gallery for exmaple
<alexk42> err example
<alexk42> I can't find any documentation steering me in the right direction on this one
<mhall119> alexk42: ah, gallery is part of the image, not a click package (IIRC), so I don't know if you can remove it without disabling image updates
<alexk42> that's fine
<alexk42> i'm actually trying to strip everything out except my application
<alexk42> and hopefully figure out how to autostart my application
<alexk42> how about Dialer?
<xnox> alexk42: if you enabled writable image, then all packages are normal packages that you can uninstall with apt.
<xnox> alexk42: e.g. apt-get remove gallery-app
<xnox> et.c
<xnox> most of them will be converted to clicks soon.
<xnox> alexk42: the question however, why do you want to do this?
<alexk42> ahh okay
<alexk42> and to enable a writeable image I just need to update the fstab?
<xnox> alexk42: no.
<alexk42> ahh, you see how lost I am :)
<xnox> alexk42: touch /userdata/.writable_image I think.
<xnox> alexk42: or i think one can do it with phablet-config
<alexk42> xnox--my ultimate goal is just to use the tablet to run my single application and have everything else inaccessible
<xnox> alexk42: phablet-config writable-image
<xnox> alexk42: that will be very hard to achieve.
<alexk42> I gathered that. I'm just trying to get as close as possible right now
<alexk42> okay, so i make a writeable image, uninstall the packages, and I should be golden. And to make my application autostart, i can just add it to /etc/xdg/autostart?
<alexk42> thanks a lot for your help btw
<xnox> alexk42: no, /etc/xdg/autostart will not work.
<xnox> alexk42: you want to start your application via upstart-app-launch
<xnox> you can add a new upstart job to do that on login in ~/.config/upstart
<alexk42> can you point me to any documentation on the format up the upstart file?
<alexk42> i don't want to eat up too much of your time
<xnox> man init; http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<alexk42> thanks xnox
<xnox> your welcome =)
<xnox> now let the weekend roll in =)
<alexk42> does anything need to be updated to run upstart on the user level?
<mterry> sforshee, poke?
<mterry> sforshee, I have some questions about powerd if you're still around
<mterry> alexk42, don't you just do init --user ?
<alexk42> that doesn't work
<alexk42> i created an upstart config that works beautifully when I run it manually, but doesn't seem to be executed at boot time
<mterry> alexk42, if you're on touch, you already have a user init
<alexk42> really? where?
<mterry> alexk42, is there anything illuminating in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/YOURJOB.log ?
<alexk42> nothing
<om26er> how can I change my phone install to read/write ?
<mterry> alexk42, it's executed by /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session when lightdm does autologin for the phablet user
<mterry> om26er, touch /userdata/.writable_image and reboot
<om26er> mount -o remount, rw / is not working and neither is touch /userdata/writable_image
<mterry> oh
<mterry> om26er, need the dot?
<cwayne> om26er: phablet-config writable-image
<mterry> cwayne, what?!  so fancy
<om26er> mterry, probably. rebooted to check that now
<cwayne> mterry: i know right?!
<alexk42> mterry hmm, does it execute the configs in ~/.init?
<cwayne> i've gotta write some wikis on phablet-config
<om26er> mterry, yeah worked :)
<mterry> alexk42, if it's supposed to, I'd expect it to.  But I haven't personally used that functionality
<alexk42> mterry, unfortunately that's not working for me
<sforshee> mterry: I'm here, what are you're questions?
<mterry> sforshee, ooh
<mterry> sforshee, so I'm trying to make some changes in how Mir is used unity-side.  And one of the things I was trying to do was reduce the number of places we reference ~/.display-mir
<mterry> sforshee, so I filed bug 1251753
<ubot5> bug 1251753 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Migrate away from checking /home/phablet/.display-mir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251753
<mterry> sforshee, and worked on a branch
<mterry> sforshee, but in testing, I noticed that g_idle_add doesn't work in powerd.  But g_timeout(0) did!  Have you noticed that?
<mterry> sforshee, it meant that a lot of gdbus calls don't work
<sforshee> mterry: no, I'd never noticed that. To be honest powerd was really my first time using glib, so I'm not terribly well versed in it.
<mterry> sforshee, I believe in my branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/powerd/no-display-mir/+merge/196399) I am doing the calls in the main thread and couldn't notice anything obviously wrong with my usage
<sforshee> mterry: I took to using g_timeout_add because idle seems to put things at a lower priority
<mterry> sforshee, actually, idle calls did work, but only if I gave them the highest priority
<mterry> sforshee, but..  lower priorities should still get called...
<s3> hi
<s3> any development for the galaxy s3
<sforshee> mterry: I have no idea why that would be, because powerd uses g_timeout_add extensively and that uses the default priority, not the highest
<mterry> sforshee, but it's probably a different main loop code path than idle_add?
<mterry> s3, dunno myself :-/
<sforshee> mterry: possibly, I wouldn't really know without digging into the glib code
<mterry> sforshee, does powerd like sleep itself when not doing anything?
<sforshee> mterry: well it does most stuff on the glib main loop, which undoubtedly calls epoll or similar when there's nothing to do
<sforshee> it certainly spends the vast majority of its time doing nothing
<mterry> sforshee, :-/  well, I'm used to glib working!  It's not an urgent bug, so I'm not actively trying to figure it out, but hoped you might have said "oh yeah, we disabled idle somehow"
<mterry> sforshee, well, have a good weekend!
<sforshee> mterry: no, like I said I'm pretty much a newb at all the glib stuff. Surely there's someone who could explain it, but I'm not that person!
<sforshee> mterry: you have a good weekend too
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-23
<vthompson> I reflashed my Nexus 4 with the Trusty r10 build and currently wifi doesn't seem to be working and I can't turn it on. Anyone have any tips?
<vthompson> It also seems like sound isn't working--I can't get hear anything I play in the music app
<teepek> hello, can somebody help me with returning to android please? the way described in wiki doesnt work. cheers
<bray90820> What is the most stable platform for ubuntu touch
<FuLgOrE> hi
<FuLgOrE> the vUSD is over. Any news regarding Ubuntu touch on the Nexus 5?
<teepek> hi, somebody can help me with getting back to android on galaxy nexus? wiki manual doesnt work. thnx
<RobbyF> download the nexus image and run the flash-all bat file
<teepek> but shouldt i be in the bootloader?
<teepek> thnx
<teepek> adb reboot-bootloader doesnt work. status is "device" as online, but only adb reboot is works
<teepek> ok, cheers guys, i´ve done it
<bhalu_> How to install ubuntu touch in arm dev boards
<bhag_> How to install ubuntu touch in arm dev boards ?
<bhag_>  How to install ubuntu touch in arm dev boards ?
<bhag_>  How to install ubuntu touch in arm dev boards
<successus> salud
<dragonkeeper> hello
<dragonkeeper> im trying my hand at making a port but i am confused of where the "breakfast" command comes from
<successus> salud
<dragonkeeper> hi?
<dragonkeeper> is there no1 here to help ?
<popey> dragonkeeper: I'd recommend either pinging a mail to the ubuntu-phone mailing list or come back here during the EU/US working day during the week
<dragonkeeper> :( ok
<pandaren> Hi, has anyone tried phablet-flash under VM? i got stock at flashing boot.img.
<pandaren> I don
<pandaren> I don't have a working ubuntu workstation, so I made a VM for flashing ubuntu-touch to Nexus 7.
<pandaren> After rebooting my device, process doesn't continue.
<pandaren> some help would be appreciated. :)
<dragonkeeper> im using a VM but kinda stuck
<pandaren> dragonkeeper, where did you get stuck?
<weirdo> hello
<weirdo> anybody can help me with tablet?
<dragonkeeper> enabling new device :(
<weirdo> yesterday i installed ubuntu touch on my google nexus 7
<weirdo> and its very, very bad system :D
<weirdo> i want restore android back
<weirdo> but i dont know what version of tablet i have
<weirdo> how i can find version in ubuntu touch?
<weirdo> Factory Images "razor" for Nexus 7 [2013] (Wi-Fi) or Factory Images "nakasi" for Nexus 7 (Wi-Fi)
<dragonkeeper> nexus 7 is codename grouper
<dragonkeeper> nexus 7 2013 is the 4g version i believe ?
<weirdo> dragonkeeper: so i will try "nakasi" file
<weirdo> i am sad than cant use ubuntu on tablet now, but o lot of bugs ...
<dragonkeeper> weirdo yeah nakasi or nakasig
<weirdo> but thing is that i believed it was good so i dont have backup of my files and aps :D
<dragonkeeper> im very confused atm :( does someone want to make a port for me lol
<weirdo> *bat thing
<dragonkeeper> yano if you have nothing better to do :)
<dragonkeeper> haha always have at least 1 backup
<weirdo> my bad, need some tutorial how to root android from ubuntu
<dragonkeeper> if your going back to android cant u just flash a new recovery then flash SuperSU.zip to gain root ?
<weirdo> dragonkeeper: but until yesterday i didnt know that i can use abd and flash on ubuntu, so its gonna be hard for me
<weirdo> first i must restore it than i can think about rooting my device lol
<dragonkeeper> i see
<weirdo> dragonkeeper: can you help me
<dragonkeeper> il try ?
<weirdo> dragonkeeper: there in restoring tutorial is: 5. run adb reboot-bootloader
<weirdo> how i can do that?
<dragonkeeper> when ur in the OS  and have adb access  it will reboot device and load bootloader
<dragonkeeper> so if your in android or in ubuntu  run that command
<weirdo> lol its command? i am an idiot srry
<dragonkeeper> alternativly u can use button presses, just like u would to boot into recover, but im unsure what buttons are for nexus
<weirdo> i think thats its installing now
<weirdo> my computer is like on 100% CPU everything is freezing
<dragonkeeper> haha i have 2 VMs running on Gentoo   and shit load of apps running for chat web browsing music  and im running 2 screens ,  cpu is at 8%
<weirdo> finished. total time: 163.709s
<weirdo> thanks you very much for help
<dragonkeeper> kl
<pandaren> I've flashed ubuntu-touch using phablet-flash under VM, but my nexus 7 (3g) won't boot into ubuntu touch.
<pandaren> Any ideas WHY?
<dragonkeeper> its stubborn ?
<dragonkeeper> its having a bad day ?
<dragonkeeper> it tired to boot it but tripped ?
<dragonkeeper> lol ima try other device see if i have more luck
<dragonkeeper> ok found my problem
<dragonkeeper> need assistance now lol
<dragonkeeper> Default revision phablet-trusty not found in android_device_motorola_olympus. Bailing.
<dragonkeeper> how do i select a fallback branch ?
<AskUbuntu> Bricked android | http://askubuntu.com/q/381252
<firelmnt> [porting issue] i can't find fstab? what can i do?
<NYL> Hi is there a admin to edit wiki devices list?
<firelmnt> NYL: you need to log in and edit the page yourself.
<leosam> Hi! When running "phablet-dev-bootstrap emulator" (to install ubuntu touch emulator, following the instructions in the wiki) I get the following error:
<leosam> [...]
<leosam> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<leosam> error: could not verify the tag 'v1.12.7'
<leosam> does anyone know what's going wrong?
<leosam> i have a problem installing the ubuntu-touch emulator on saucy, can anyone help me?
<kenshiro> Hi, will Ubuntu Touch desktop be customizable like Ubuntu for pcs? Example, install something like Ubuntu Classic desktop, so users can use a more "classic" mobile desktop like Android
<kenshiro> buttons at the bottom instead of sweep fingers to make menus appear
<shadeslayer> ogra_: btw it seems like somone released libEGL/GLES et all
<shadeslayer> for the Nexus 10 : http://malideveloper.arm.com/develop-for-mali/features/mali-t6xx-gpu-user-space-drivers/
<shadeslayer> maybe I can get X11 working on there ^_^
<Bbulle> hi guys
<Bbulle> does someone know when ubuntu will be available for nexus 5? :(
<Bbulle> someone there
<Bbulle> ?
<daker> hi just reflash utouch(r10) and the wifi is not working only getting the lo interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465396/
<AskUbuntu> nexus 4 firmware,, how to know what firware a new phone has? | http://askubuntu.com/q/381329
<manornk> Does anyone know if GeeksPhone Peak is supported for Ubuntu Touch?
<user82> does a n4 work with a standard usb hdmi adapter?
<user82> for the desktop experience
<manornk> Does anyone know if GeeksPhone Peak is supported for Ubuntu Touch?
<nyl> error: could not verify the tag 'v1.12.7'
<nyl> doesn't seem to import the new keys
<nyl> works now :p
<kokonis> I wanna try ubuntu touch help me anyone ?
<omac> when is ubuntu touch going to be available on the nexus 5?  If it was available, I would buy it right away.  The reason I didn't buy a nexus 4 was because it was not advertised as having LTE capability, but I recently discovered that it does and it can be enabled.  Here is the URL showing how to enable LTE AWS BAND 4 on the Google Nexus 4:  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-enable-lte-on-the-nexus-4-it-can-be-done/
<omac> The current Ubuntu touch image for Google Nexus 4 only has GSM functionality.  Is that because it was based on one of the other versions of cyanogenmod that didn't have the LTE radio functionality preserved?
<nyl> http://pastebin.com/ueKnq4eJ
<nyl> erm
<iBelieve> nik90: ping
<AskUbuntu> Status of Ubuntu for Nexus 7 | http://askubuntu.com/q/381390
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-24
<Bbulle> When will ubuntu be avalaible for nexus 5? Does someone know?
<Bbulle> Someone?
<Bbulle> ....
<Bbulle> Someone?
<JanC> Bbulle: it's Saturday night, probably not that many are around really  ;)
<Bbulle> Janc: eh, it's only 02:09 ;))
<Bbulle> Janc: where u from? And what's the time in your timezone
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices --> doesn't seem like Nexus 5 is listed there (either as working or WiP)
<JanC> same timezone :)
<Bbulle> Janc: nice :) which country?
<JanC> .be
<AskUbuntu> help installing ubuntu on my galaxy s3 | http://askubuntu.com/q/381404
<FuLgOrE_> hi
<FuLgOrE_> Any news regarding Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 5, since the vUDS is over?
<kai__> I have a problem with installing Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 7 that Checking for autodeploy.zip.
<nyl> http://pastebin.com/C8cuCAYA
<chiho> Hi, how do I search for reported bugs related to device flashing? I tried going to  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug but couldn't find it.
<juancamilog> Hey all, I have flashed trusty on a GNex and cellular data does not work at all. Sometimes I see the 3G icon appear for less than a second. Where should I l dig for problems?
<chiho> It's my first time here, but try this:
<chiho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+filebug
<juancamilog> yeah, but filing bugs is no fun, un less you really know what's going on.
<juancamilog> and I would love to know what is going on first
<juancamilog> like, how does ubuntu touch manage the 3g/hspa cellular data. if it does at all
<chiho> sorry, I'm not the right person...
<juancamilog> cool, thx'
<randomcpp> Hi everyone, I think this part needs to be updated with trusty channels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device 'devel' is not 'saucy' but 'trusty'
<ogra_> randomcpp, oh, right, saucy is stable now and trusty is devel ... mind changing it ?
<randomcpp> ogra_, *confession* I never edited a wiki page :p
<randomcpp> ogra_, is saucy-customized still available?
<randomcpp> I mean is it trusty-customized now?
<randomcpp> it should be ok now
<randomcpp> does trusty-proposed have contenthub working?
<nyl> does UT need libstagefright?
<nyl> frameworks/av/media/libstagefright/include/QCUtilityClass.h:32:24: fatal error: QCMetaData.h: No such file or directory
<FuLgOrE> hi
<FuLgOrE> do we have an updated list after vUDS, which devices will be supported next?
<FuLgOrE> I'm very interested especial in when/if the Nexus 5 will be supported
<FuLgOrE> before the vUDS I was told that such decisions may be made during the vUDS. No it's over :)
<TechieElf> Any devs active?
<TechieElf> Devs, I summon thee to help thy brotheren with the porting of the godly UT
<ogra_> better try during the week at european or US business hours
<ogra_> (or use the mailing list)
<TechieElf> ogra_: I've got such a simple issue it's not worth bothering those at the mailing list, and during the week I have school.
<TechieElf> Can someone help me with a build error? I've sent it to the mailing list but it's honestly not a big problem.
<vavincavent> hi all
<TechieElf> hi
<vavincavent> i have ubuntu on my pc, a galaxy nexus and i would like to test ubuntu touch but in dual boot.
<vavincavent> is it possible?
<TechieElf> Galaxy Nexus? Sure
<vavincavent> with multirom? it is define for nexus 7
<vavincavent> wich other?
<vavincavent> which other, sorry for my english
<TechieElf> vavincavent: Sorry, you can not use MultiROM but you can make a backup of your current software and then phablet-flash ubuntu to test it out.
<vavincavent> ok TechieElf , thanks
<TechieElf> No problem
<pacificfils> Hello all.
<hardy1> hi
<hardy1> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<TechieElf> Any devs active? need help with a pesky build error
<cjohnston> TechieElf: as said earlier, there aren't normally people active on the weekends
<TechieElf> cjohnston: I get that but due to time zone conflicts and the fact that I attend school, this is my only time.
<cjohnston> sounds like waiting for a reply on the mailing list is going to be your best bet
<Hatiku> ubuntutouch will work on netbooks?
<Guest20878> hi
<Guest20878> in ubuntu mobile, is the mobile running on just ubuntu linux? can I do anything on ubuntu mobile with root privs what I can do on a pc. ?
<TechieElf> Guest20878: Ubuntu Touch (mobile) and Ubuntu for Dekstop (pc) are not equivalents
<Guest20878> TechieElf,  whats the main difference
<TechieElf> Guest20878: Ubuntu Touch runs Android functions in a container, and does not provide a full desktop environment atm
<Guest20878> ubuntu touch is based on Android?
<Guest20878> TechieElf,  can we install same apps of ubuntu desktop   on the touch? I mean irssi, openoffice. or play with terminal as root?
<TechieElf> Guest20878: Desktop apps? I don't think so. Although, there is a terminal with root access support on Ubuntu Touch.
<TechieElf> Do you have a supported device?
<TechieElf> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#How_is_Ubuntu_Touch_connected_to_Android.3F
<Guest20878> TechieElf,  supported device. I think I need nexus?
<TechieElf> Guest20878: No, there's an entire list of devices. What device do you have?
<Guest20878> TechieElf,  I can buy any. where can i find the list?
<Guest20878> TechieElf,  and I read that i can have root shell and can install ANY console based app in touch.
<TechieElf> Guest20878: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/
<TechieElf> Also, that might be true.
<Guest20878> so ubuntu touch will give more power than android and android dont give root access
<Guest20878> TechieElf,  when would ubuntu touch support x11 and other desktop apps too?
<TechieElf> Guest20878: I'm only a porter, I can't speak about those kinds of changes
<Guest20878> ok
<randomcpp> what's the command ro run a .click package from terminal?
<randomcpp> to*
<Tefron> hi ubuntu touch will have account system?
<TechieElf> Tefron: yes
<Tefron> all users will have email?
<den4ik> can somebody explain me how to use fwrite in C?
<TechieElf> Tefron: I assume so
<Tefron> if i buy tablet with ubuntu touch i will have account and email in ubuntu mail service ok
<TechieElf> Tefron: Seems legit.
<den4ik> are they selling phones or tablets?
<Tefron> u can buy tablet with telephone functions
<TechieElf> den4ik: You can preorder an unofficial tablet (Ubuntu U7 Tablet)
<Tefron> of cose
<den4ik> i want to get ubuntu edge :)
<Tefron> дада деньчик
<Tefron> it is death
<Tefron> i afraid
<den4ik> ты русский?
<TechieElf> den4ik: Don't we all? Retailed at $830 it does not seem to be in my budget
<Tefron> нет я японец
<den4ik> блин а я думал руский
<Tefron> ты думаешь они в рашке будут свои телефоны или таблетки продавать
<Tefron> интересно сколько ещё сверху цена получится если по почте покупать через инет
<den4ik> да проще через инет на амазоне
<den4ik> я в америке живу
<Tefron> повезло же
<den4ik> хз
<Tefron> да поверь
<Tefron> в рашке только хуже будет
<den4ik> ты в С разбираешься?
<Tefron> And Canonical will not require a tel number?
<Tefron> неа
<Tefron> там не сложно , год обучения и практики и всё
<Tefron> но лучше всё же C++ советуют
<Tefron> мне лично и JS хватит
<Tefron> с компиляцией в машинный код
<den4ik> да C++ быстрее и легче
<Tefron> ну он проще это факт, но он тормознее
<den4ik> нет
<Tefron> спецы говорят что да
<Tefron> и я с ними не спорю
<Tefron> хотя имхо это от программёра больше зависит
<Tefron> а то посмотришь как на питоне лепят проги, страшно становится
<den4ik> what's the advantages of having Dual-LTE on ubuntu edge?
<Tefron> проект мёртв очнись
<den4ik> ты про чё
<Tefron> спроси лучше будут ли требовать номер симки для аккаунта
<Tefron> номер телефона имел ввиду
<den4ik> какая разница
<Tefron> разница в конфеденциальности
<Tefron> думаешь каноникал не продаёт инфу о пользователях налево?
<den4ik> пока что нечего продавать. вот когда телефоны появятся
<den4ik> и если у них будет твой телефон а он полюбому у них будет . это не значит что тебя смсками с рекламой засыпят
<Tefron> да я про спам ничего и не говорил
<Tefron> мне лично планшет нужен а не телефон, и почти всем остальням тоже
<Tefron> планшет со всеми функциями телефона
<Tefron> обычная мобила - прошлый век
<den4ik> ))) ну да будешь планшет в кармане везде таскать
<Tefron> маленький экран ,кнопки кому всё это надо сейчас
<Tefron> между прочим его и небольшим можно сделать
<Tefron> я не про размер же
<den4ik> мне наоборот не нравятся планшеты никакие
<Tefron> зря, для меня лично всё же размер экрана очень критично
<Tefron> пока на мобиле разглядишь...
<Crimson_Rogue> is there a functional ubuntu-touch for the At&t SGH-i747 (Galaxy S3)?
<TechieElf> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<TechieElf> Check there
<den4ik> все покупают планшеты а помто пытаются их них сделать ноутбуки ))
<Crimson_Rogue> okay... thanks; I noticed that the link to the project was abandoned
<TechieElf> Then you're probably out of luck unless you're a developer and can takeover the project
<Tefron> нет я не пытался, и знакомые нет
<Crimson_Rogue> :(
<Tefron> у меня и нетбук есть мал
<Tefron> всё что требуется и душе угодно уже есть
<den4ik> щас даже стали продавать планшеты трансформеры по этой причине
<Tefron> такие штуки и раньше были
<Tefron> но не прижились
<Tefron> всё равно планшет тонкий лёгкий, просто открытка с экраном
<Tefron> больше ничего не нужно
<Tefron> ну только если ещё в мозг всё вставить
<Tefron> :)
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: I'd start working on the port but I don't have AT&T.. or an SGS3
<den4ik> ты убунту точ строишь ?
<Tefron> мне наверно заняться больше нечем?
<Tefron> :)
<den4ik> ну вообще -то этот чат для тех кто этим занимается
<Tefron> на JS пожалуй только темки для DE можно сделать
<Tefron> пусть так
<Crimson_Rogue> yea; I was going to port to a fusion 2 a while back... but; that was way over my head...
<den4ik> any crespo builders here lol?
<Tefron> юнити будет работать на убунту тойче?
<den4ik> должно
<den4ik> юнити 8 должны переписать для десктопов. надеюсь чё-то стоящее будет
<TechieElf> den4ik: What's crespo?
<Tefron> полностю на qt?
<den4ik> С++
<den4ik> TechieElf, crespo is codename for Nexus S
<den4ik> 3g
<TechieElf> den4ik: Ah. I only has xt907 and tate
<Tefron> я имел ввидду от гтк вообще ничего не останется?
<Tefron> юнити и сейчас на декстопе работает без проблем
<Tefron> ск
<den4ik> я хз на счёт гтк на десктопе
<Tefron> на самом деле на десктопы не нужно время тратить
<Tefron> вот почему андроида нет для десктопа
<Tefron> не окупается
<den4ik> TechieElf, how do you build your roms? i made a readme for my branch but its not working
<TechieElf> den4ik, can I see the readme?
<Tefron> а ты что именно будешь программить?
<den4ik> yeah. i will send it to you in a sec
<den4ik> да хоть чё. лиш бы на моём телефоне запустился
<Tefron> хах ,хоть что... :) а стоит только начать...
<Tefron> а ты телефон готов угробить?
<den4ik> да я его уже сто раз гробил и восстанавливал
<den4ik> TechieElf, i sent you a file
<TechieElf> den4ik: where..?
<den4ik> i just right clicked your name and sent it
<TechieElf> den4ik: I'm on webchat :P
<den4ik> so how do you want me to send it
<TechieElf> pastebin? @den4ik
<den4ik> ok
<den4ik> TechieElf, http://pastebin.com/SAhBA70C
<Tefron> good night
<Tefron> и нашим перебежчикам споки
<Tefron> :)
<TechieElf> den4ik: everything looks OK. where is the process failing?
<den4ik> i can compile it ok. but when i try to run it. it has boot loop
<TechieElf> Same thing for me with xt907. I'm stuck
<TechieElf> Have you flashed the ubuntu rootfs?
<den4ik> no whats that lol?
<TechieElf> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled
<TechieElf> den4ik: You should flash this after flashing the compiled source you have: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<den4ik> these are for different phones
<TechieElf> den4ik: the one I mentioned above is compatible with all I believe
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-17
<dholbach> good morning
<matv1> creating read/writeable image will just break system updates right? not clickstore updates..?
<popey> well, it doesn't "break" either really
<popey> but you lose any changes you make to the root fs when you do an ota update
<matv1> ah
<matv1> "By default the system is read-only. You can switch to read-write mode, although this disables Ubuntu system upgrades."
<matv1> so that is not actualy true?
<beuno> matv1, correct, the click store still works
<beuno> matv1, I would guess it disables OTA system upgrades, as you'd loose data if you did upgrade that way
<beuno> s/guess/expect
<beuno> I'm sure you can manually override
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Home-Made Bread Day! :-D
<matv1> bueno That would make sense to me. but popey seems to sugest that system upgrades will just keep on working.
<matv1> ah no matter. I will find out soon enough :)
<ogra_> you will get them offered
<ogra_> (and you *can* apply them, but they will break your changes ot the system if your changes strech somewhere into the readonly image)
<ogra_> (note that apt-get update already does that)
<ogra_> (changing ro stuff i mean)
<matv1> ogra_ okay I see. So be carefull is what youŕe all saying because they will be overwritten
<matv1> thats clear then thnx
<ogra_> and apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade will break at some point
<ogra_> in case you what to limit yourself to using apt
<ogra_> s/what/want/
<mandel> ogra_, did you get my last message?
<mandel> ogra_, the bip service I use was failing :-/
<mandel> ogra_, I'm getting the following message => Nov 17 05:57:32 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    9.399181]init: cannot find '/sbin/adbd', disabling 'adbd'
<mandel> ogra_, after installing the new android tools package
<sil2100> Kaleo: ping! Hey, I have a question about progress on bug LP: #1376495
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1376495 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "autopilot3 run camera_app.tests.test_zoom.TestCameraZoom.test_slider_zoom_out crashes camera-app" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376495
<sil2100> Kaleo: since we didn't see too many updates on the bug recently - what's the status there?
<ogra_> mandel, it fooled you ;)
<ogra_> mandel, thats the android init ... which indeed isnt suppose to find that binary (we delete it in the container on boot)
<mandel> ogra_, agh, ok
<mandel> ogra_, where are the logs of our adbd written, I'm clearly grepping the wrong ones
<ogra_> /var/log/upstart/android-tools-adbd...
<mandel> ogra_, ack
<Kaleo> sil2100, I believe it's been fixed for a month now
<sil2100> Kaleo: in vivid?
<sil2100> Kaleo: since we still see this failure on ubuntu-rtm
<Kaleo> sil2100, in RTM
<Kaleo> sil2100, let's check with omer
<sil2100> Kaleo: maybe we're seeing a different crash then?
<Kaleo> sil2100, possible
<Kaleo> sil2100, you know what
<Kaleo> sil2100, let's make it a new bug
<Kaleo> sil2100, can you provide logs?
<sil2100> Kaleo: sure, if you have access to the VPN you can find those here http://dashboard.ubuntu-ci:8080/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/161:20141114:20141106-572f18d/709/camera_app/
<Kaleo> sil2100, ok do you see the failure on vivid as well?
<sil2100> Kaleo: vivid has only 3 failures and no crash
<Kaleo> sil2100, odd, the camera app version should be the same in both distrib.
<Kaleo> so irritating
<ogra_> do you guys compare the same arches ?
<ogra_> Kaleo, sil2100, no crash but 5 failures http://dashboard.ubuntu-ci:8080/smokeng/vivid/touch/krillin/27:20141117:20141110-a638ede/716/camera_app/
<ogra_> (thats vivid, same arch)
<ogra_> mak has indeed only 3 errors on vivid
<Kaleo> :)
<mpt> I see a lot of bugs reported “XYZ screen is not localized”
<mpt> I wonder if there’s a way of preventing that common mistake
<seb128> mpt, what "common mistake"?
<seb128> mpt, translation bugs?
<mpt> seb128, leaving strings unlocalizable
<seb128> mpt, it's a bit like saying "I see a lot bugs report "XYZ hits a segfault""
<seb128> mpt, trying to reply to your question, "string is not translated" doesn't have a common "gotcha" we can easily check for
<mpt> seb128, segfaults can be avoided by not writing in C, right? ;-)
<seb128> mpt, the format depends of the language, the issue can be that the string is not correctly marked as translatable, or that the translation domain is not correctly set, or that the template is outdated, or that the launchpad import failed, or that the translators didn't pick it up yet, or that we didn't have a langpack export including yet, or that the langpack are buggy and don't include the domain, or...
<mpt> Ah, ok
<seb128> or that the program is started with the wrong env
<seb128> or...
<seb128> you get the idea I guess ;-)
<seb128> mpt, yeah, avoiding C, and C++, and buggy python bindings, and vala, and... ;-)
<Mirv> renatu: hey! do you want to go ahead with qtpim upgrade to latest git? if you want to execute on it, now would be a ~good time with vivid open :) so the plan would probably be that I update qtpim in a PPA to a git hash of you choice, and you'd fix the reverse dependencies and have those land to the same silo via MP:s
<Mirv> renatu: let me know if/when you want to start on that
<Mirv> renatu: that's of course assuming there's some benefits to be had from doing that work and having the newer git
<renatu> Mirv, the qtpim MR is blocked for a while because of some errors with qmake, they are waiting for qt 5.4 to merge the pending merges, would be nice wait until it get solved
<Mirv> renatu: ok. then it sounds it'll be later. and if current qtpim does not build against 5.4, it might be the qtpim transition would need to be done _together_ with 5.4.0 landing. let's see.
<Mirv> which is not nice as it makes the landing yet bigger, but we need to do what we need to do
<jgdxx> seb128, I've removed the unnecessary local component changes in [1], care to take a last look? :) [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/about-multiline-fixes-1390148/+merge/241868
<jgdx> mpt, hi, mind taking a look at [1], specifically how we lay out multiple IMEI values? I've implemented it[2], but it's trivial to change this implementation to whatever you recommend. [1] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1205294 [2] http://i.imgur.com/jL9Vrw7.png
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205294 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "shouldn't hardcode the modem number" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> jgdx, approved
<jgdx> seb128, thanks
<seb128> jgdx, feel free to do another mp with the component change btw ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, sure thing, however the improvement was marginal. Might be worth waiting for the UITK.
<seb128> jgdx, k, your call, that's one of the reason I asked you for a different mp, if we change it we should document the motivation for the change ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, totally agree and noted for future mps. :)
<mpt> jgdx, so that’s one per SIM? I’d prefer an “IMEI:” list with two items in it, but eh, doesn’t matter much
<jgdx> mpt, right, that makes more sense actually.
<dobey> anyone on rtm-proposed on mako? does mms work for you?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, did you see errors like that before?
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/215/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_cellular/DualSimCellularTestCase/test_allow_roaming_sim_1/
<seb128> "Dynamic exception type: N5boost16exception_detail10clone_implINS0_19error_info_injectorIN3mir25socket_disconnected_errorEEEEE
<seb128> std::exception::what: Failed to send message to server: Broken pipe"
<kenvandine> Dynamic exception type: N5boost16exception_detail10clone_implINS0_19error_info_injectorIN3mir25socket_disconnected_errorEEEEE
<kenvandine> looks like something needs to be rebuilt maybe
<seb128> would who know about that?
<kenvandine> mir
<seb128> but mir didn't change recently?
<kenvandine> Caught exception at Mir/EGL driver boundary: /build/buildd/mir-0.8.0+14.10.20141010/src/client/rpc/stream_socket_transport.cpp(164): Throw in function virtual void mir::client::rpc::StreamSocketTransport::send_data(const std::vector<unsigned char>&)
<kenvandine> sounds like mir though
 * seb128 wonders is that's a transient issue
 * seb128 retries CI
<kenvandine> i would be very sad if that was a transient issue
<kenvandine> then again, cpp has been known to make me sad :/
<kenvandine> i guess it could be a code path not usually exercised
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> it could also be a boost sync in vivid
<seb128> or something
<kenvandine> pitti, i just realized that dbus-daemon in rtm is way behind utopic and vivid... do you think this high cpu bug could actually be dbus-daemon, and not completely caused by the upower version?
<pitti> kenvandine: I'm afraid I don't have any facts to confirm or deny this
<kenvandine> me either :)
<pitti> kenvandine: there's certainly several things which multiply here -- copious driver notifications, the weird multiplication of battery events (to 1/s) in upowerd, plus that "burst" behaviour which we don't have logs for yet
<kenvandine> pitti, i just heard this morning there was some people wanting to backport dbus-daemon to rtm
<pitti> kenvandine: I don't think teh new DBUS broke ABI, so it should be possible to install on RTM
<kenvandine> i can try that, after lunch :)
<kenvandine> i don't want to break my daily driver phone before going out :)
<pitti> kenvandine: that certainly sounds much scarier/more intrusive than backporting upower, but if either of those help, having both might help power consumption even more
<pitti> heh
<pitti> kenvandine: I don't get any of that effect on mako, but I'm happy to install the new dbus to see if it breaks booting or unity or system-settings
 * pitti goes to install
<kenvandine> pitti, and what's crazy is i saw dbus-daemon hit 73% while the screen was off!
<kenvandine> and looking at those logs, nothing really jumped out at me as a cause
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, it at least cleanly installs (dbus and libdbus-1-3); I just took the utopic packages which pull in libsystemd0 and libcap-ng0, the former won't happen with a soruce build on RTM
<kenvandine> pitti, i did switch my krillin to vivid-proposed and verified i couldn't reproduce the problem there
<kenvandine> on the same device, so something in that stack fixes it :)
<kenvandine> pitti, i'll test installing that on my krillin this afternoon
<kenvandine> that should give us an idea if it's upower or dbus-daemon
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, it booted again and I don't see any obvious breakage
<kenvandine> i certainly think it would be a good idea to get upower 0.99 in rtm though, just for the change notifications
<pitti> *nod*
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<kenvandine> we need to really talk about that
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, but let me rule out dbus-daemon as the culprit first
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ok, following the bug
<ogra_> kenvandine, it breaks apparmor
<kenvandine> ogra_, grrr, this is why we need to talk about it :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, wE're all well aware about the two missing revisions in RTM and ricmm is actually researching if it could help with the CPU eating
<kenvandine> ogra_, see bug 1337200
<ubot5> bug 1337200 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "High CPU due to excessive device changed signals from upower" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337200
<ogra_> kani know it :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, i know it, yes :)
<ogra_> the point is that it doesnt look like securioty can get the apparmor issues fixes quickly
<kenvandine> is there another bug # that ricmm is tracking?
<kenvandine> just want to prevent duplicate work
<kenvandine> bummer
<ogra_> yeah, there is another one
<kenvandine> i think one of these needs to be duped then
<ogra_> bug 1380848
<ubot5> bug 1380848 in dbus-cpp (Ubuntu) "Apps and services use large amount of CPU after unity8 resets" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380848
<kenvandine> ogra_, oh, is that for dbus-daemon?
<kenvandine> we've been focusing on upower
<kenvandine> but i'm thinking it's possible there could be dbus-daemon bugs making it worse
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> kenvandine, there is another one as well, thats not tied to unity8 resets ...
 * ogra_ tries to find it 
<tyhicks> FYI, I'm working on the dbus-daemon bug that involves apparmor (LP: #1362469)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362469 in dbus (Ubuntu) "AppArmor unrequested reply protection generates unallowable denials" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362469
<jdstrand> pitti, kenvandine: we really don't want dbus 1.8 in rtm due to bug #1362469. that said, testing if dbus 1.8 fixes the issue and then identifying a patch to backport is worthwhile
<jdstrand> tyhicks: hi! :)
<tyhicks> hey :)
<jdstrand> unless of course, tyhicks finds the issue for the aforementioned bug
 * jdstrand would still consider it risky to go to 1.8 this late, but that is not my call)
<tyhicks> even if I can fix bug #1362469, it seems pretty risky to jump up to 1.8 so late in the rtm cycle (I did the dbus merge)
<ubot5> bug 1362469 in dbus (Ubuntu) "AppArmor unrequested reply protection generates unallowable denials" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362469
<jdstrand> tyhicks: hehe
<jdstrand> yes! :)
<tyhicks> kenvandine: has it been confirmed that dbus 1.8 fixes the bug?
<ogra_> tyhicks, what is "the rtm cycle" ?
<ogra_> rtm is rolling ... 1.8 will land in it anyway at some point
<jdstrand> ogra_: yes, but we aren't rolling before the GM
<ogra_> heh, no
<ogra_> well, we are ... but very very veeery slooow
<jdstrand> which I think is all he meant
<jdstrand> hehe, yes
<tyhicks> right
<kenvandine> tyhicks, i actually don't think it fixes the bug i've been looking at
<kenvandine> pitti, pmcgowan: i don't think it could be dbus-daemon, it's only reproducible when the device is plugged in
<tyhicks> kenvandine: ok - good to know
<kenvandine> without being plugged in you can look at top, etc... but resuming from sleep settings is responsive
<tyhicks> the apparmor bug is one of my top priorities so it should be fixed soon but it isn't an easy bug to track down and I don't have a solid timeline for the fix
<zmaj> hello anyone here actually using ubuntu-touch?
<popey> yes ☻
<zmaj> could you see something for me on the app store?
<zmaj> please?
<popey> sure, wassup?
<zmaj> search for bugapp
<zmaj> I am the developer of that app btw
<popey> zmaj: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-17-163234.png
<zmaj> nice,could you test it how it works?
<zmaj> thx btw.
<zmaj> i designed it for landscape mode
<popey> i cant right this moment, bit busy
<popey> ask on the google+ app developer community - I'm sure someone will ☻
<zmaj> aha ok,well at least it is on the store :D
<ogra_> jdstrand, did you notice that you can browse the filesystem from the browser ?
 * ogra_ found that on the weekend 
<ogra_> file:///
<ogra_> just works :P
<ogra_> i wonder if we should do something about that
<ogra_> (given we dont allow the filemanager to access paths above $HOME by default)
<jdstrand> ogra_: we do need to do something about that. can you file a bug?
<ogra_> will o
<ogra_> *do
 * jdstrand adds a note to update the spec
<ogra_> jdstrand, bug 1393515
<ubot5> bug 1393515 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "browser allows browsing the phone filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393515
<jdstrand> thanks!
<riku> ogra_: I fixed my system, twm actually works fine and I haven't had a problem with the touchscreen at all
<riku> just one question
<riku> how do I make the screen rotate?
<riku> it defaults to portrait with lightdm-gtk-greeter and twm
<riku> and the gyro won't rotate it
<ogra_> i dont think you can with xrandr, you would have to use an xorg.conf with hardcoded modeline or some such
<riku> can I make it default to be rotated clockwise?
<riku> was what I was going to ask
<riku> hmm but I cut my RAM usage from 548MB to below 200MB
<riku> maybe #ubuntu can help me since it's not explicitly related to this device
<kenvandine> pitti, pmcgowan: how would you guys feel about creating an rtm silo to build what we need for a upower transition for testing
 * ogra_ would love that ...
<ogra_> but its a lot of work for potentially nothing ...
<kenvandine> i think it's the best way to really know if it's worth it
<kenvandine> i doubt it's a lot of work for rtm
<kenvandine> 5 packages maybe?
<kenvandine> upower, powerd, indicator-power and system-settings
<kenvandine> anything else?
<pmcgowan> and apparmor?
<pmcgowan> or was that not an issue
<kenvandine> not for powerd
<kenvandine> that's for dbus
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> yeah
<kenvandine> and just for testing we could try making those syncs with a rebuild
<kenvandine> instead of cherry-picking for rtm branches
<kenvandine> we won't land it, just to quickly see
<taiebot> Is vivid 23 working?  i do not want to upgrade as there is no image created on the smoke tests http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/
<dobey> taiebot: it's running on my mako, but i'm not sure which definition of "working" you are looking for :)
<ogra_> cleaning your hose ...
<ogra_> ... doing the gardening
<kenvandine> ogra_, what's the syntax for syncing multiple sources?
<ogra_> convergence ;)
<ogra_> kenvandine, hmm, i would do one copy-package for each ...
<kenvandine> source copy?
<kenvandine> not rely on the spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> ogra_, look at line 49
<kenvandine> i was going to reuse the testing silo i had for this last week
<ogra_> well, ask sil or robru to do a sync for you
<ogra_> thats a manual process anyway afaik
<ogra_> the line looks ok
<kenvandine> ogra_, can't i just do it myself ?
<kenvandine> i do want to rebuild the sources
<robru> kenvandine: yep you can assign that yourself, the default options to the build job will rebuild the sources
<ogra_> that should happen automatically afaik ... for rtm the version should be mangled
<phillip> hi can someone explane me the relevance of
<ogra_> (which does a rebuild)
<kenvandine> robru, so i can just reconfigure the silo?
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+lang/de/
<kenvandine> or do i need to use copy-package
<robru> kenvandine: what did you do? add source packages? use the 'assign silo' from the menu and it'll reassign it.
<ogra_> phillip, pitti or dpm should be able to ... but might be that they are both gone already
<robru> kenvandine: i don't see any reason this would require copypackage
<kenvandine> i already have a silo
<kenvandine> robru, great, i thought ogra_ said it would be a manual process
<phillip> ogra_: yeah, thanks.
<robru> ogra_: kenvandine: did I miss something? the speadsheet row looks like a totally ordinary sync. I don't see any reason it would require any manual work
<ogra_> kenvandine, well, i understood it once was a manual process of the trainguards :)
<kenvandine> robru, so reconfigure complains settings is already in silo 3
<kenvandine> how do i override that on reconfigure?
<taiebot> dobey: booting and be able to use it as a phone would be great :-D. After a year of using it i must say it is still quite an experience to update ;-).
<ogra_> my knowledge is ages behind though :)
<robru> kenvandine: reconfigure with IGNORE_SOMETHINGOROTHER
<robru> ogra_: yeah we automated syncing months ago
<ogra_> right
<kenvandine> yeah but i have no form?
<kenvandine> or just add it to the url i guess
<robru> kenvandine: when you go to the 'assign silo' link from the spreadsheet it gives a form before clicking the link. there's a checkbox for ignore there
<kenvandine> robru, this is a reconfigure
<kenvandine> i already have a silo
<robru> kenvandine: yes, you need to use 'assign silo', it does reconfigures if you already have a silo.
<kenvandine> for testing last week, just taking more extreme approach and testing more
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> thx
<robru> kenvandine: the 'reconfigure' link is the limited one, it can't add any new projects anyway
<dobey> taiebot: well, i don't have a sim in it, so i don't know if phone and all still works, but if it worked in 22, i'd expect 23 is probably fine. there is a known problem with app installation, though (in vivid in general, not specific to that image)
<kenvandine> robru, thx, didn't know we could do that... rock on!
<robru> kenvandine: lol, yeah, yet another hidden misfeature in the spreadsheet. you're welcome
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> robru, also, is there a way to rebuild a current package in rtm along with the sync of other packages?
<kenvandine> because i don't really need to sync settings, just rebuild what's already in rtm
<kenvandine> oh, that's not true actually
<kenvandine> nm
<robru> kenvandine: heh, yeah not really. the sync feature is just a special case of the manual source sync feature, unfortunately there's no way to mix them, the silo is either one or the other. it's possible to mix MPs and manual sources however.
<kenvandine> robru, ok, thx again
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome
<dobey> why are the buttons in dash previews on vivid images "light blue" instead of orange?
<josharenson> Where can I file a bug against phablet-tools? It isn't setup on lp.
<kenvandine> ogra_, what's the trick for updating a package that has a config file loopback mounted?
<kenvandine> like powerd
<kenvandine> i umounted the config file
<kenvandine> but dpkg still refuses to replace it
<pmcgowan> josharenson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools
<keithzg> So . . . considering upgrading my Nexus 4's primary ROM to stock 5.0, does Ubuntu Touch work still with multiboot with 5.0 as a primary ROM? I'd suspect I'd have to flash the older radio partition, or?
<popey> keithzg: i suspect it's unlikely anyone has tested that combo
<dobey> Tassadar: ^^
<Tassadar> if you mean with multirom, it should still work just like before, but I dunno about radio
<Tassadar> I don't have n4
<keithzg> Yeah, sorry I meant multirom, yeah.
<keithzg> I tried installing 5.0 as a multirom ROM, and it just hangs after caching all the apps. So I have Android 4.2.2, SailfishOS and Ubuntu Touch all working fine, but now it seems too boringly stable ;)
<keithzg> If nobody else has tried it yet, I guess I might as well be the one to find out!
<keithzg> I hear that SailfishOS and 4.4 worked if one used the 4.2.2 radio.
<dobey> meh, still can't send an mms. :-/
<dobey> how do i tell *why* an mms failed to send?
<keithzg> Hrmm. Flashing the factory 5.0 images onto my Nexus 4 *seems* to work, but then it stays playing the boot animation endlessly afterwards. Crap.
<bubbasaures> keithzg, Have had on occasion had to reinstall installs, all images
<keithzg> bubbasaures: Yeah, I tried flashing via the official factory images, flashing all (bootloader, radio, and the main zip). Now tried it a second time, this time using the script it ships with (not that I didn't just type the few lines it has in it out in my terminal manually the first time).
<keithzg> Now I'm trying factory reset via the stock recovery, just in case *that* works...
<nhaines> 5.0 is awfully nice.
<keithzg> I wouldn't know :P
<keithzg> Still just going to the endless boot animation. At least I get a popup on my desktop saying that it noticed an MTP device has been connected to my computer, so it's clearly doing *something*...
<keithzg> Is there any way to boot an Android device while writing a log? Or to read some sort of boot log after the fact?
<keithzg> At this point I'm tempted to just flash it back to 4.2.2 and see if at least *that* isn't broken...
<ogra_> kenvandine, chrooted from recovery
<ogra_> (i was planning to wrie a script for that one day)
<bubbasaures> 5.0 just arrived on my nexus 7 2012
<keithzg> Both my 2012 Nexus 7s broke, heh. One just died one day, and would only flicker the screen backlight when plugged into power; the other the screen cracked when a housemate's cat tripped me. My Nexus 7 2013 is the LTE version, so I'll probably get 5.0 on that in, oh, January? ;)
<keithzg> Flashing 4.2.2 back onto my Nexus 4 it booted just fine, gonna try the OTA route and see how far that takes me.
<nhaines> Clear your cache afterwards.
<keithzg> nhaines: Oh believe me, I have done so with an OCD level of repetition and consistency :P
<nhaines> keithzg: I just flashed the factory image to my N5, but in the past I've been pretty happy with OTA updates as long as I cleared my cache.  :)
<keithzg> nhaines: To be clear here, I do mean literally OTA, I'm letting them just be found and installed by the OS itself!
<nhaines> keithzg: and I literally mean you probably want to do a factory reset after a major OTA update.
<keithzg> nhaines: Ah, I see. Well, never had issues before, and I was wiping obsessively when I was trying to do it manually, so I'm just going to try doing it all the normal way for now at least until I reach the end of the update chain.
<mterry> tedg, you still around by any chance?
<mterry> tedg, well when you do get this message, we should chat about my latest comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles/+merge/237155
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-18
<tedg> mterry, bringing in charles
 * charles clicks
<tedg> charles, ^ seems that mterry wants the desktop_greeter for ipower instead of phone
<charles> mterry, so switching from /phone to /desktop_greeter in i-power avoids the crash you backtraced @ https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles/+merge/237155/comments/595770 ?
<charles> mterry, if so, any idea what's actually causing the crash? What prompted you to try changing the i-power profile to work around it?
<mterry> charles, tedg: I think you have it backwards (or I typed backwards)
<mterry> charles, tedg: currently, power uses "/desktop_greeter" when set to phone_greeter profile
<mterry> charles, tedg: switching that to use /phone instead fixes the problem
<charles> mterry, ok, that sounds better at least :)
<charles> mterry, still, I'm curious what the crash is
<mterry> charles, tedg: the reason I was digging in that area was I was updating my profile-switching unity8 branch to merge from trunk
<mterry> charles, tedg: I noticed this hang problem (not a crash) and determined that it only happened if I used phone_greeter profile
<mterry> charles, tedg: so I started going through the indicators to see which indicator's phone_greeter profile was the problem
<mterry> charles, tedg: I'm not sure who's at fault (certainly at least a little bit unity8, we probably shouldn't let an indicator DOS us)
<mterry> charles, tedg: but I'm curious why desktop_greeter would cause such a difference?  (seems that u8 is just forever trying to render an icon)
<mterry> Unfortunately, jenkins hasn't made deb files for my branch yet
<mterry> Otherwise you could test and see it yourself
<charles> mterry, yeah, that's very strange. even if unity8 gets a little of the blame this is likely the power indiator's bug...
<charles> mterry, is jenkins queued to build?
<mterry> charles, yeah I could *imagine* maybe if it were making a bunch of icon change requests...?  But I looked and didn't see spam on dbus-monitor
<charles> mterry, I'm EOD soon but can check back later and give it a test drive
<mterry> charles, yeah it should automatically generate some debs from my last commit
<charles> so I don't have to do anything special to trigger the crash, just use
<charles> mterry, so I don't have to do anything special to trigger the crash, just use 'desktop_greeter' instead of 'phone' for the profile on the phone?
<mterry> charles, yeah.  Sometimes booting is enough.  Other times I play with indicators a little bit.  Open them and just bounce the drag-reveal bar up and down in the middle of hte screen, side to side to switch indicators
<mterry> Eventually u8 freezes
<mterry> charles, well the profile is already desktop_greeter in the indicator file
<mterry> charles, switching to phone fixes it
<mterry> charles, but as is, desktop_greeter will cause a freeze with my branch
<mterry> charles, but you usually see the freeze within a minute of boot/play
<mterry> charles, so reproduction steps are: flash, install debs from that MP, and then just play with indicator bar
<charles> mterry, ack
<kenvandine> ogra_, ok, i'll need a hand doing that in the morning :)
<Soledge> Hi is there anyone here who can help me? im trying to install the Ubuntu Touch OS on my Google nexus 7 (2013) and im having difficulties near the ned of installation
<ahoneybun> hello as;;
<ahoneybun> all
<ahoneybun> anyone getting failed to enter recovery when flashing ubuntu over android?
<bzoltan> mvo: ping
<mvo> bzoltan: pomg
<bzoltan> mvo: the chroot.py in the lp:click lists the intltool as part of the frameworks
<bzoltan> mvo: still it is the intltool-debian package what gets installed when the click chroot is created
<bzoltan> mvo:  and the cmake looks for the /usr/bin/intltool-merge
<bzoltan> mvo:  when the intltool-debian installes to the /usr/share/intltool-debian/intltool-merge
<mvo> bzoltan: right, let me check that
<bzoltan> mvo:  why the click chroot does not install the explicit package?
<bzoltan> mvo:  it is  this bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1384724
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1384724 in click (Ubuntu) "click chroots do not have intltool" [Critical,New]
<bzoltan> mvo:  here is the logs from my click chroot creation -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9067294/
<bzoltan> mvo:  I am on utopic
<mvo> bzoltan: chroot creation is running so that I can check why its missing, it should be there
<mvo> bzoltan: whats your click version?
<bzoltan> mvo: 0.4.33
<mvo> bzoltan: aha, I think that explains it, it got added as part of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/0.4.34.2 - see the   [ David Planella ]part. I guess it needs to be updated in your sdk ppa
<bzoltan> mvo:  hm... and that is archeologic
<bzoltan> mvo:  the silly thing is that teh sdk ppa has the super latest click :) but I was dogfooding on the dev tools PPA ... sorry, my bad
<mvo> bzoltan: no worries
<bzoltan> mvo:  once I caught you :) we will soon have a new fw package for vivid target.. the qt5-qmake-cross-armhf package. That should be installed in the vivid chroots in order to support qmake crossbuild
<mvo> bzoltan: just seed it as part of the ubuntu-sdk-libs and it will be there
<mvo> bzoltan: the chroot is now build entirely from the ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev package, no need to modify click anymore :)
<bzoltan> mvo: hmmm... it is something what should exist exclusively on click chroots .. it was made for that. I do not think it is harmful on any other env thou
<bzoltan> mvo:  and that package is built only for x86 targets not for armhf
<mvo> bzoltan: oh, in this case I need to look at the code and scratch my head a bit, it seems to be a bit of a special snowflake
<mvo> bzoltan: would you mind to file a bug so that its not forgoten? another project is keeping me super busy right now
<bzoltan> mvo:  but wait a sec ...  how those packages will be installed to the chroot what are now listed for utopic fw and not part of the sdk-libs-dev?
<bzoltan> mvo: was anybody testing the 15.05 chroots if they are actually functional with the SDK?
<mvo> bzoltan: I don't think so, I tested that the chroot itself works, but did not do a intergration test with the sdk
<bzoltan> mvo:  it is not to simplify and clean up the click project... but we have an SDK to run in the meantime :)
<mvo> bzoltan: you mean the new structure of the chroot creation using ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev? I did check that all the packages are there :)
<bzoltan> mvo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/view/head:/sdk-libs and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/view/head:/sdk-libs-dev
<bzoltan> mvo:  so for example how the intltool gets installed?
<mvo> bzoltan: it dosn't which is a bug . shows once more the importance to keep chroot.py and the seeds in sync (and also that its better to have this only in a single place :)
<mvo> bzoltan: let me add it to the seeds
<bzoltan> mvo: super, thank you. I agree that it is safer and better to have a single place for the SDK definition
<bzoltan> mvo:  I will take care of the SDK integration tests and turn back to you if I find any problem.
<mvo> bzoltan: thanks for noticing the problem! its added to bzr now and I will upload the package in some minutes
<bzoltan> mvo: nice ... for the qt5-qmake-cross-armhf:i386 dependency I think we need to have a separate metapackage .. like for tools/toolkchains and stuff
<mvo> bzoltan: cool, if you have a plan, please include it in the bugreport
<bzoltan> mvo:  I am still thinking ... you install the sdk-libs-dev:target ... that metapackage pulls the cmake and intltool
<bzoltan> mvo:  will it install the cmake:armhf?
<mvo> bzoltan: cmake is marked multi-arch: foreign so apt knows it can install the :amd64 version instead of the :armhf version
<mvo> (so is intltool)
<bzoltan> mvo: so this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/view/head:/sdk-libs-dev has both tools what should be native i386 and target dev what should be armhf
<bzoltan> mvo:  OK, I see.. but my qt5-qmake-cross-armhf is not a multiarch package
<bzoltan> mvo:  as it is not possible to build it for armhf ...
<bzoltan> mvo: precisely this is how it is done -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/kubuntu-packaging/qt5-qmake-cross-armhf/+merge/241568
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> bzoltan: ubuntu-touch-meta with the updated libs is uploaded once its available in the archive a full test can be done
<bzoltan> mvo: thank you. For the qmake project support I will need that qt5-qmake-cross-armhf:i386 installed in the click chroot. The new qtabse to provide that package is on its way to the archive. So what do you suggest?
<mvo> bzoltan: please file a bug and I will look at it once its in the archive
<bzoltan> mvo:  zbenjamin had a problem with creating 15.04 click chroot -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9068140/
<mvo> bzoltan: right, this is also addressed with the ubuntu-touch-meta upload, the two packages in the log got renamed
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: ^ you have heard the man
<bzoltan> mvo:  thank you
<mvo> yw
<bzoltan> mvo: and here is the bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1393698 For the time being I cold live with a workaround to add that package to the list in the chroot.py
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393698 in click (Ubuntu) "Cross qmake to the chroots" [High,New]
<ycheng> --revision is not accepted by ubuntu-device-flash, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1393699
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393699 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "not accept --revision parameter" [Undecided,New]
<ycheng> help help
<dholbach> pete-woods, jdstrand: are fields like "Unknown fields in 'flickr/com.canonical.scopes.flickr_flickr.ini': description[bg], description[ca], description[cs], description[da], description[de], description[el], description[es], description[eu], description[fi], description[fr], description[gl], description[hu], description[it], description[nl], description[pl], description[pt], description[pt_br], description[ru], description[sk], description[
<dholbach> sl], description[sv], searchhint[bg], searchhint[ca], searchhint[cs], searchhint[da], searchhint[de], searchhint[el], searchhint[es], searchhint[eu], searchhint[fi], searchhint[fr], searchhint[gl], searchhint[hu], searchhint[it], searchhint[nl], searchhint[pl], searchhint[pt], searchhint[pt_br], searchhint[ru], searchhint[sk], searchhint[sl], searchhint[sv]" in a scopes .ini file something that is working and which click-reviewers-tools sho
<dholbach> uldn't complain about?
<pete-woods> dholbach: yes. those are the translations
<dholbach> pete-woods, so that's stuff which is actually working?
<pete-woods> it needs to accept any of the known keys with [XX] on the end
<pete-woods> my mistake when putting in those rules
<dholbach> for description, searchhint - anything else?
<pete-woods> hmm, I think displayname too?
<pete-woods> maybe author?
<pete-woods> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> ok
<pete-woods> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-reviewers/click-reviewers-tools/trunk/view/head:/clickreviews/cr_scope.py#L109
<pete-woods> I see there was probably originally support for this
<pete-woods> maybe I broke it
<dholbach> I filed 1393706
<pete-woods> if so, apologies
<dholbach> pete-woods, nevermind - the PPA was not updated to tip of trunk yet :)
<mardy> thostr_: hi! Why do you think that bug 1393470 is a critical one?
<ubot5> bug 1393470 in libaccounts-glib (Ubuntu) "Service cache doesn't update as services change" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393470
<thostr_> mardy: as it seems to be able to corrupt the database
<thostr_> mardy: or rather, with a broken service file you can corrupt the db/cache
<thostr_> mardy: which would be pretty bad... how would you recover on a consumer device from that?
<mardy> thostr_: it's more correct to say that if the developer changes the provider or type in a .service file after it has being deployed, the info is not updated; which is pretty bad, I agree, but the situation shouldn't happen in the first place
<mardy> thostr_: we see it happening in developers' environments, while they play with the .service files
<mardy> thostr_: IOW, it's an annoying bug which hurts developers, but I don't think that it has a big impact on users
<thostr_> mardy: right. but that also means by installing a super strange service file with a long list of existing names I could potentially pre-populate the db without any chance for the users to be cleaned up again, no?
<mardy> thostr_: no, that cannot happen. The service file is only relevant for the application, it doesn't add providers or other user-visible stuff
<mardy> thostr_: it cannot create conflicts with other services, even; the only thing which it can break is the application itself
<thostr_> mardy: so, it will be only the one app - service relation that would break?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Entrepreneurship Day! :-D
<mardy> thostr_: yes
<mardy> thostr_: which is not to say that it's not an important bug, we can even tag it as OTA, but I wouldn't say it's that critical
<thostr_> mardy: yes, agree. will mark it as high, because it's still a pita for devs
<mardy> thostr_: +1
<mOrteCide> Hi guys...I just want to know how is the functionaltiy of the Ubuntu-Touch-i9300_build3...
<mOrteCide> Can I use it as a phone or is most of the functions still not working
<mOrteCide> Anybody their?
<mOrteCide> Nevermind...jesus this site sucks
<dholbach> .
<bzoltan> mvo: zbenjamin: the qt5-qmake-cross-armhf is now available in Vivid
<bzoltan> mvo:  sorry to be pushy :) but the click fix is the last blocker of the qmake support. Do you think you can add that line to the chroot.py shortly. We can figure out the long term solution later on.
<bemk> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how the boot process works on the Tegra K1, DTB stuff and kernel. Can you help me, or do you know of a better channel to ask?
<brendand> mardy, actually they aren't online-accounts tests, but they are using some test plugin for it
<brendand> mardy, trying to create an account with 'com.ubuntu.reminders_evernote-account-plugin-sandbox'
<brendand> mardy, but the account returned is blank
<mardy> brendand: you mean that a blank screen pops up?
<brendand> mardy, let me find the code
<brendand> from gi.repository import Accounts
<brendand> self._manager = Accounts.Manager.new()
<brendand> account = self._manager.create_account('com.ubuntu.reminders_evernote-account-plugin-sandbox')
<brendand> then account.get_settings_dict() is empty
<brendand> mardy, do those gi bindings belong to OA?
<mardy> brendand: yes they do
<brendand> mardy, so what's going on back there that the call would return a blank account?
<mardy> brendand: can you find a .provider file for com.ubuntu.reminders_evernote-account-plugin-sandbox in /usr/share/accounts/providers/ or ~/.local/share/accounts/providers/? Maybe that's missing
<brendand> mardy, it's in .local
<brendand> mardy, wait - not the sandbox one
<brendand> mardy, ok i see now this is clearly not installed. i'll go find out why
<mardy> brendand: cool :-)
<pitti> ogra_: eek, no -- unless you apparmor that properly it would mean that every process can crash your device :/
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> i dont really get why it can reboot with the same code path
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> apparently via capset
<ogra_> cap[CAP_TO_INDEX(CAP_SYS_BOOT)].effective |= CAP_TO_MASK(CAP_SYS_BOOT);
<mvo> bzoltan: on the phone, really bad timing currently as there is another project of very high priority going
<bzoltan> mvo:  I could do  the single line change and release a "fork" in the SDK PPA.
<kenvandine> ogra_, how do i get a chroot from recovery?
<ogra_> you need to mount the rootfs ... then just chroot into the mountpoint
<ogra_> on krillin yu can just do: mount /system IIRC
<jdstrand> dholbach, pete-woods: that is bug #1392133. I fixed that yesterday and asked beuno to get that into the store (I think pindonga may be working on that this morning)
<ubot5> bug 1392133 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Click review complains about internationalized ini files for scopes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392133
<pindonga> jdstrand, yes, we're waiting for the deploy to happen
<dholbach> jdstrand, yep, pinged pindonga about it too
 * jdstrand nods
<cwayne1> too bad for me i uploaded most of my scopes already, sorry for all the manual reviewing guys :)
<mterry> charles, I assume you're sleeping now, but the greeter-profiles branch has its jenkins-built debs ready
<kenvandine> pitti, pmcgowan: confirmed, updating upower to 0.99 in rtm fixes the issue :-D
<pitti> yay
<seb128> kenvandine, trivial change for rtm right? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, only 4 packages :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, and only a few line changed in upower, right? :p
<kenvandine> doubtful :)
<pitti> let's say only a few lines changed in the three others :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<pindonga> jdstrand, dholbach r294 on prod now
<dholbach> pindonga, yeehaw!
<dholbach> cwayne1, pete-woods: ^
<pitti> seb128: for upower itself, well, it's *cough* *mumble* *cough* plus 4 lines
<kenvandine> pitti, dbus-daemon even goes idle while suspended :)
<jdstrand> pindonga: thanks!
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone
<kenvandine> this would have to help a ton with power usage
<kenvandine> at least while plugged in :)
<kenvandine> seriously... dbus-daemon isn't even always on the page in top :)
<seb128> pitti, hehe
<kenvandine> pitti, and on wake up (with system-settings focused) dbus-daemon tops out at 0.3
<seb128> kenvandine, pitti, I'm not arguing we shouldn't update, it's just not a trivial one
<kenvandine> unlike sometimes hitting 80 with the screen off
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed... which is why i really tried avoiding this
<kenvandine> what a huge improvement though!
<seb128> in real world use as well?
<seb128> or just in the special case of "suspend while on setting's battery page"?
<kenvandine> i don't have data with it unplugged
<kenvandine> seb128, not even on settings battery page
<seb128> I never had such issues that I could see on my device
<kenvandine> in fact... not only with settings running
<kenvandine> seb128, on rtm, if you watch top and turn the screen off while plugged in
<kenvandine> upower causes dbus-daemon to keep spinning
<kenvandine> bouncing up and down, i saw it go over 80 while the screen was off without system-settings running
<seb128> kenvandine, weird
<kenvandine> seb128, it was just very noticable in system-settings on resume
<kenvandine> because dbus-daemon was busy
<seb128> kenvandine, I've 39 min of cpu use for dbus-daemon in top
<kenvandine> we have sync calls
<seb128> but that's over days
<seb128> so it's not hitting the cpu all the time for me
<seb128> or that number would be hours
<ogra_> it does if it is constantly plugged in
<kenvandine> seb128, i think it's fine when it's not plugged in
<seb128> I don't plug my phone a lot
<seb128> like once every second night to charge
<ogra_> if you actually use the phone and remove the chord it isnt that bad
<kenvandine> right
<seb128> k
<seb128> so it's not a "real world usecase"
<kenvandine> it aweful while plugged in
<ogra_> it definitely taints our smoke tests ...
<seb128> I mean who cares about wakeups when plugged
<ogra_> and is very krillin specific
<kenvandine> ogra_, we've seen it on mako too
<kenvandine> maybe not as bad
<ogra_> (we have a test that checks if the system goes above 95% idle before and after a test run)
<seb128> seems like not a rtm blocked to me
<seb128> we could fix it for ota1
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> I mean it doesn't eat battery when unplugged
<kenvandine> yeah, i wouldn't want to rush
<seb128> and when plugged you don't care that much
<kenvandine> if you try to use your phone plugged in though
<kenvandine> it sucks :)
<seb128> most users don't I expect
<seb128> or not often
<kenvandine> why not?
<kenvandine> i always plug mine in while driving
<seb128> beacause you use your phone when you are not home
<seb128> or in the couch
<kenvandine> and listening to music
<seb128> not especially sitting next to the plug
<kenvandine> music-app stutters often
<seb128> oh right, car people :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> no plug in public transportion or while walking
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> anyway that's not something worth arguing over
<kenvandine> i'
<seb128> I was just trying to give some perspective to say that ota is probably fine
<seb128> but just my opinion
<kenvandine> i'd like to look at this for ota-1
<seb128> +1
<kenvandine> i don't want to block on it
<ogra_> well, it will definitely hit some OTA at some point :)
<beuno> pete-woods, cwayne1, new scripts deployed
<ogra_> we're rolling :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^^ what do you think?
<kenvandine> roll baby roll!
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> rolling rick?
<kenvandine> :-D
<cwayne1> beuno: :D thanks
<kenvandine> so silo 16 has a sync of indicator-power, upower and powerd from vivid
<kenvandine> and a backport of just the upower fixes for settings
<ogra_> didnt you alsso need the new dbus ?
<kenvandine> we need to look at the indicator-power sync to see if it includes more changes than we want
<kenvandine> ogra_, nope
<kenvandine> this is with rtm's dbus
<ogra_> oh, cool
<kenvandine> also... the dash fills super snappy while plugged in
<kenvandine> it used to feel more stuttery to me while plugged in, maybe that was related
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, there has not been any review activity on [1] so I've made some updates to it, mainly drawing the whole carrier story near the spec. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-manual-carrier-persist-fix-1388044/+merge/241541
<jgdx> it's most def ready for review now
<kenvandine> jgdx, sorry, i've been focused on things we wanted to get into rtm soon and this upower issue
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll review it today
<jgdx> kenvandine, no matter, it's ota1 :) I am just concerned that I'm spending time on something that will be rejected as too non-trivial for ota1 or some such.
<kenvandine> jgdx, is there an ofono API to handle bug 1379850
<ubot5> bug 1379850 in Ubuntu UX "[system-settings] should allow switching 2nd SIM to 3G data" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379850
<jgdx> kenvandine, per the bug, yes, bug 1373388
<ubot5> bug 1373388 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Allow user to change SIM slot technologies ( ex. 2G vs. 3G )" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373388
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, so that's being worked on, cool
<kenvandine> jgdx, i wonder when we'll see successful CI tests... in your MP the tests pass but jenkins reports it as a failure because of a 500 internal server error :(
<kenvandine> i feel like lately, passing CI is the exception... not the norm
<jgdx> kenvandine, I've pinged cihelp, which awaits FGInthers coming.
<kenvandine> and the failures never seem to be test failures
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<jgdx> kenvandine, it seemed he fixed *something* yesterday, but that may not have been the full story.
<kenvandine> i've started to not expect passing tests... which is a bad state of mind :)
<jgdx> I keep banging my head against the wall (restarting ci runs), which is insane: "Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."
<jgdx> uh oh
<kenvandine> jgdx, indeed... i feel the same way
<kenvandine> well, worse... i no longer think restarting will fix it... i just assume they won't pass so we should ignore it
<kenvandine> terrible feeling...
<ogra_> jdstrand, i could need some security person advice ... to fix a possible file corruption adbd does an "echo u >/proc/sysrq-rtigger" before rebooting if you call adb reboot ... with the dropping of privs we have, the daemon cant write to sysrq-trigger, the node is group owned by the system group though ... now i set up adbd to start with setgid pointing to the system group ...
<kenvandine> jgdx, it is nice to see all the tests did actually pass for your branch though
<kenvandine> but sad i had to dig through the logs to see it
<ogra_> jdstrand, ... and i want to drop that group membership if adb shell is called ... for that i call initgroups() before the adb shell call execs sudo ... but i seem to not be able to get rid of the system group ... "id" still shows it in the logged in adb shell session
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah—let's hope it's fixed today. I'll stay on it.
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'm going to let mdeslaur comment on your approach, but the order to drop privs should be setgroups() then drop the gid (and then if dropping uid, do that after both, but you're not, so don't worry)
<ogra_> so would i call setgroups(); with no args to actually unset all groups ?
<jdstrand> ogra_: not necessarily with no groups, just to what you want it to have
<ogra_> well, i'm fine to have all groups the phablet user is in ... i just want to get rid of the system group from the list ...
 * ogra_ is missing an usetgroup() :P
<ogra_> *unset
<jdstrand> right, so pass setgroups the list without that gid
<ogra_> geez, what an effort !
<jdstrand> yeah, dropping privs is tricky and annoying
<mdeslaur> yeah
<ogra_> yeah, would be easier to just make /proc/sysrq-trigger owned by phablet
 * ogra_ grins
 * mdeslaur hits ogra_ over the head
 * ogra_ grins crosseyed
<tbr> gratuitous IRC violence?
<mdeslaur> hehe
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, which?
<kenvandine> which?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, upower transition?
<kenvandine> did you see the scrollback?
<mandel> barry, I've got news for you => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/adapt-network-changes/+merge/242083
<mandel> barry, once the CI bot has complited the check and build, can you please do some tests in your side. I have been testing this all morning and works as expected, you remove the wifi connection and it pauses etc..
<mandel> once if is recovered (the waln or ethernet connection) the download is resumed
<mandel> barry, also, that evil dependency was removed, so we can do the MIR, cyphermox_ mentioned that he could give us a hand with that
<barry> mandel: i can try, although others were affected by this, not me (i don't have 3g on my device, though i can kill the wifi)
<barry> cool
<cyphermox_> evil dependency?
<mandel> barry, oh, you have a tablet, fair enough hehe
<barry> mandel: i have a phone too, but it doesn't work because USA
<barry> well, data doesn't work because USA
<mandel> barry, oh, but for the tests is valid, will detect is not connected and will pause, then you reconnect and should resume correctly
<barry> cyphermox_: from the mp, it looks like qt5-qmake and qtsystem5-dev are dropped
<cyphermox_> aren't those already in main?
<barry> mandel: will this land before, after, or with the unconstrained fix?
<mandel> barry, that is why I commented in the unconstrain bug last nigh, we could land both at the same time
<mandel> cyphermox_, the qtsystem5-dev is not, and is not longer needed
<cyphermox_> ok
<mandel> cyphermox_, qmake probably is there, but we moved to cmake
<cyphermox_> heh
<cyphermox_> after that it's just paperwork
<barry> mandel, cyphermox_ it looks to me like qtsystems-opensource-src would still need MIR
<barry> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg
<mandel> barry, I removed qtsystems as a dep, right? qtsystem5-dev
<cyphermox_> barry: give me a second to recover from the huge svg.
<barry> mandel: probably so:
<barry> % apt-cache show qtsystems5-dev | grep -i source
<barry> Source: qtsystems-opensource-src
<cyphermox_> yeah, but that's what got dropped no?
<mandel> exactly, that is one of the reasons I removed it
<barry> in the mp, yes.  as long as no other binary packages provided by that source package are still being used
<cyphermox_> right
<barry> mandel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qtsystems-opensource-src&searchon=sourcenames&suite=all&section=all
<barry> mandel: ping me when there are arm binaries i can install and i'll do some testing
<mandel> barry, ok, will keep an eye
<barry> mandel: thanks.  re-ask: did the unconstrained fix land yet?
<mandel> barry, I though I made sense when I said it (must be my broken englsih :) ) it has not been landed, I'd like to land both fixes at the same time
<barry> mandel: awesome, thanks!
<mandel> barry, I asked about it in the bug report
<dobey> mandel: hey. any idea how to determine why exactly sending an MMS keeps failing?
<mandel> dobey, I just know about the upload, and it usually returns a 200 even on a failure (**** telcos), sergiusens_ can help you debug
<dobey> mandel: well, i am not seeing an u-d-m log when i hit send.
<mandel> dobey, is in the upload one, right?
<mandel> u-u-m
<mandel> dobey, yes, I hate it too
<dobey> what upload one?
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> hmm. i guess i can't receive MMS.
<matv1> new music app is awsum! many thnx guys
<sergiusens_> dobey: can you tcpdump the connection for me?
<dobey> sergiusens_: well it seems to work for sending now, but i can't seem to receive an MMS (not sure why that would be)
<dobey> and now i need to go get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> barry, you have a deb here for the udm fix => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/adapt-network-changes/+merge/242083
<barry> mandel: thanks.  will test
<brendand> mardy, so i found the package for the sandbox provider and installed it
<taiebot> New music app does not seem to show songs in album view properly. I do not know why but there is one song which is showing in the wrong album. And all the various artists albums do not have any song in them. Does anyone notice the same.
<elopio> ping charles: can you please read http://pad.ubuntu.com/test-indicator-messages when you have some time?
<bill__> hello
<elopio> charles: we will likely change the format of the document, but I would like to know if it makes sense to you, or you have any suggestions of what you'd like to see there.
<elopio> hello bill__.
<bill__> hello elopio, i am newby, is this about ubuntu phone install?
<elopio> bill__: welcome. this channel is about ubuntu phone - everything.
<bill__> thanks, where can I download phone OS and is there a install wiki/manual for how to put on an older phone?
<elopio> bill__: you can start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/
<bill__> Thanks verry much
<elopio> not all phones are supported. If it's old, it's likely it won't work.
<elopio> bill__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<charles> elopio, sure, reading it now
<elopio> charles: thanks. Feel free to put comments there if you want, or ping me afterwards.
<elopio> bbs
<taiebot> How can i backup my data of my UT. i would like to give lollipop a try but do not want to lose all my data.
<ogra_> we dont really have any supported way to do that yet
<ogra_> you can indeed pull photos and music via mtp
<taiebot> Its not really photos and music i want i would prefer contacts and text messages.
<taiebot> could i just not copy the /home?
<ogra_> you could try (i wouldnt)
<taiebot> Ok. Does that mean i am locked in to UT ;-)
<dobey> taiebot: you can make a tarball of /home/phablet i guess
<dobey> or just make an empty directory on your PC and do "adb pull /home/phablet/" inside that empty directory to copy everything in the home folder over
<ogra_> dont blame UT if that breaks after unpacking though :)
<ogra_> uh, no
<dobey> there are a LOT of logs, cache, and other junk, though
<ogra_> if you want too do it, create the tarball on the devcice and use the --numeric-owner option to tar
<ogra_> dobey, right, thats why i think it is wrong :)
<ogra_> we need a script that picks out all personal data
<dobey> well, it's not wrong
<dobey> it's the only real option at the moment
<ogra_> and a framework thhat allows apps to define data to be backed up
<mhall119> Sometimes on my phone the edge gestures stop working, left and right, the indicator pull-down works but I can't swipe up to dismiss it, and i have an app focused so I can't get to the dash, how can I get some debugging info about why this is happening before I restart?
<ogra_> mhall119, there is a bug for that
<ogra_> bug 1391149
<ubot5> bug 1391149 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "greeter not reacting to swipes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391149
<mhall119> ogra_: this might be different, my greeter responds fine
<ogra_> mhall119, there are other bugs linked from that one
<ogra_> i would assume they are all the same just in different manifestations ... but yeah, if you think it is different, file a new one
<ogra_> mhall119, does your launcher still work ?
<mhall119> I think it's the same as one of the linked bugs
<mhall119> ogra_: dunno, can't get it all the way out
<ogra_> then you can actually still navigate fine ...
<ogra_> oh
<mhall119> it'll do the hint thing from the greeter screen
<mhall119> but it won't come out enough I can tap it
<ogra_> wow, thats spethial
<mhall119> touch events on the app work, and like i said swiping the indicators (which are still visible) reveals their menu, but swiping up can't dismiss it
<mhall119> it's almost like the app is getting edge-swipe inputs rather than the shell
<mhall119> unfortunately facebook is the focused app I'm stuck on, so I can't test bottom-edge swipe for the app itself
<mterry> charles, heyo!  Did you ever get a chance to try out the greeter-profiles MP debs?
<mhall119> is there any useful dump I can take of Unity8 or Mir to determine if it's a stacking issue?
<charles> mterry, oop, no I got wrapped up in something else. Let me give that MP a try now
<mhall119> also, the volume change notifications show up fine
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> I'm getting
<ahoneybun> "Failed to enter Recovery"
<ahoneybun> when flashing Ubuntu over android
<mhall119> did you (A) enable USB debugging and (B) use the --boot flag on ubuntu-device-flash?
 * ahoneybun thinks it might be something to do with lollipo
<ahoneybun> p
<ahoneybun> I have --bootstrap
<ahoneybun> and usb debugging
<mhall119> hmmmm
<mhall119> can you adb reboot recovery?
<ahoneybun> yea thats how I started ubuntu-device-flash
<ahoneybun> weird not adb devices is not showing my n4
<ahoneybun> crap
<ahoneybun> nevermind
<ahoneybun> developer mode was on
<ahoneybun> but not usb deb
<ahoneybun> debug
 * ahoneybun things
<ahoneybun> *thins
<mhall119> heh, that might do it :)
 * ahoneybun tests again
<ahoneybun> mhall119: did they fix that reboot after fresh install?
<charles> mterry, FWIW, I'm seeing the exact same behavior -- same freeze & your workaround WfM too
<mterry> charles, good -- glad it's not just me  :)
<charles> mterry, I'm going to dig into the desktop_greeter profile and see what unity8 doesn't like about it
<mterry> charles, thanks!
<mterry> charles, when I originally made that branch, I didn't see this problem.  But power might not have used a different profile then
<ahoneybun> still broke mhall119
<ahoneybun> checking usb debug again
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking it has to do with Android 5.0
<emanuele> the ubuntu touch to s3, not continued?
<dobey> !devices | emanuele
<ubot5> emanuele: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<emanuele> in the site, there is wrote work in progress but there aren't  a new buil at 6 months
<popey> emanuele: thats a community build, you'd need to contact the person who made it
<emanuele> ok thanks
<emanuele> where can i download the project for developer?
<popey> sorry, the what?
<emanuele> the project of i9300
<popey> You'd have to contact the person who made it.
<emanuele> ok thanks :)
<popey> sorry i cant help further
<mhall119> ahoneybun: maybe ogra_ or someone else here can help you, that's out of my depth
<popey> somoene else round here fiddled with android 5.0 recently
<dobey> mhall119, ahoneybun: the --bootstrap option is for when you are flashing from the bootloader. if you ar flashing from recovery or booted into android/ubuntu, don't use --bootstrap
<dobey> popey: afaik, everyone with that is using MultiROM
<dobey> i don't know if anyone's successfully replaced android 5.0 on a device yet, by flashing ubuntu on top of it, though
<ahoneybun> dobey: I am in the bootloader
<ahoneybun> I might need to flash 4.4.4 over then Ubuntu
<dobey> ahoneybun: could be usb cable or driver too. i once had a similar problem, and switching cables and all kinds of things didn't work for me. plugged into my laptop instead of my workstation, did the flash, and it worked perfectly. :-/
<barry> mandel: ping
<ahoneybun> i tried both 2.0 and 3.0 ports same result
<ahoneybun> I think it comes down to 5.0 dobey
<dobey>     property int keyboardSize: Qt.inputMethod.visible ? Qt.inputMethod.keyboardRectangle.height : 0
<dobey> err
<alecu> rsalveti: hi! are you still able to reproduce #1393901?
<alecu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1393901
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392744 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1393901 mako/vivid does not show install progress" [High,Triaged]
<cpt-oblivious> how well does ubuntu touch run on the nexus 5?
<rsalveti> alecu: I just opened that one with latest vivid image :-)
<rsalveti> let me try it again
<alecu> rsalveti: you've not flashed again, right? may I ask to take a look at your downloads.db?
<rsalveti> alecu: yeah, just got it again
<alecu> rsalveti: I flashed latest vivid on mako, and I no longer can reproduce
<alecu> so, I suspect that file might be corrupted
<alecu> .local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager/downloads.db
<rsalveti> alecu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1392744/comments/7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392744 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "mako/vivid does not show install progress" [High,Triaged]
<alecu> rsalveti: great, thanks.
<mterry> kenvandine, in the current wizard, we are able to refresh all current strings by changing i18n.language.  Is there something special we do to make that work?  (didn't work when I tried in unity8, but maybe that's my fault)
<dobey> alecu: but the download and install still succeeds. you don't see the problem on a fresh flash?
<alecu> dobey: I saw the problem earlier; but now I can't reproduce.
<dobey> alecu: weird
<alecu> Looking at that db, it seems to be ok. And I've tried putting it into my device, and it works just fine.
<dobey> alecu: you are testing it with the unity-scope-click that's already in vivid, or the one from the silo?
<alecu> dobey: doh, I'm using the one from the silo.
<dobey> alecu: well, bonus fix then! :)
<kenvandine> mterry, i don't think so
<alecu> dobey: I'll try removing the silo
<dobey> alecu: well i am seeing the problem here with what's in vivid
<dobey> i wonder what changed since the last unity-scope-click upload to vivid
 * genii makes more coffee and slides keithzg a mug
 * ahoneybun downloads 4.4.4 factory image to try
<keithzg> mmmm, coffee
<genii> :)
<mandel> barry, have you been able to test udm?
<barry> mandel: please see my comment on the mp
<mandel> barry, missed it, let me check
<mandel> barry, hm.. interesting, I'll double check, at least 3g is working :)
<mandel> barry, maybe the header is not correctly set
<mandel> step by step
<barry> mandel: yep!  ping me when you have something else to test
<mhall119> mzanetti: dude!
<mhall119> DUDE!
<mhall119> this is awesome!
<mzanetti> what up?
<mzanetti> heh
<mhall119> the Unity 8 desktop-mode windows video
<mzanetti> yeah :)
<mhall119> this is a huge step! I can't believe it's happened already
<mdeslaur> mhall119: oh! where is that?
<mzanetti> well, I started today :D
<mzanetti> QML ftw
<mzanetti> and it seems to prove our plans work out as expected
<mhall119> mzanetti: this was one day's worth of work?
<mzanetti> half a day, yeah
 * mhall119 's mind is blown
<mzanetti> starting from what we have with tablet/phone
<mzanetti> just replacing the right edge spread with some draggable windows
<mzanetti> obviously we've been working towards that flexibility for a while already
<mzanetti> but this can't do parent/child relations of windows yet etc
<mhall119> yeah, I just didn't expect to see it happen just yet
<mhall119> this is great news
<mzanetti> me neither tbh :D
<mhall119> it's great though, to finally be able to show people a difference between tablet and desktop modes
<mhall119> mzanetti: can it switch at runtime yet?
<mzanetti> yeah, have it running here at ctrl+alt+f8
<mhall119> mzanetti: you've made my whole week, and it's only Tuesday :)
<mzanetti> haha. yw
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2mpkmb/video_showing_unity_8_desktopmode_windows_on_mir/ upvote to let everyone see
<mzanetti> mhall119: and unlike my previous videos, this one has actually been taken with an Ubuntu phone :D
<kenvandine> mzanetti, nice work!
<mhall119> +1 Ubuntu inception
<dobey> now fix the SDK so apps can have proper window titles :)
<mzanetti> kenvandine: thanks, although it should go to everyone working on the phone stuff.
<kenvandine> of course :)
<mzanetti> as I really just replaced the right edge spread with some windows
<taiebot> mzanetti do you mean its the phone running on desktop mode? or you took the video with your phone.
<mzanetti> both :D
<mzanetti> its the phone code running in desktop mode on my laptop, and I took the video with the ubuntu phone
<mhall119> mzanetti: so are the changes you made for this all in QML, or a mix of QML and C++?
<mzanetti> mhall119: so far only QML
<mhall119> wow...
<mzanetti> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/desktop-stage/+merge/242140
<mzanetti> lo. 230 lines of code total
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> as I said, still quite some way to go
<mhall119> yeah but still.....desktop-style windows!
<taiebot> Waouh someone has been busy writting some scopes. Looking for scopes on the store gives now lots of choices. Should they not be separated from apps though?
<mhall119> taiebot: I would hope they're busy: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<cwayne1> :)
<taiebot> mhall. Well most of the ones showing up are canonical property. :) but i am sure with time it will change very soon
<mhall119> taiebot: yeah, there are a number of them being developed for the contest that may not have started being published yet
<dobey> taiebot: they are shown separately from apps.
<taiebot> dobey: in the store?
<mhall119> dobey: not when you search, only when browsing by category
<taiebot> dobey mhall119: I query scope in the search bar in the ubuntu store hoping that they appear in here.
<dobey> mhall119: true i suppose
<dobey> feel free to file a bug that they are not listed as separate result sets
<dobey> taiebot: yes. cancel the search and go to the "Travel & Local" department for example
<taiebot> dobey: yeah was just trying and only discover it now. I have to say i do not find the categories very useful to me. So never tried it on the ubuntu store. Search is so much easier
<mhall119> nearby wikipedia articles is an interesting one
<mhall119> "Points of Interest" shows me only 1 result, a church
<mhall119> I think it's saying I don't live somewhere interesting
<dobey> is that like, standing next to a wikipedia data center that only has some articles in it?
<dobey> :)
<cwayne1> mhall119: all i've got is a graveyard
<dobey> ah well, time to go do something else
<taiebot> mhall119: flickr scope might give me a new background for my UT \o/
<mhall119> lol, I suppose I'm a step ahead of you then
<taiebot> mhall119:  Yeah it worked \o/. So much progress made. I have to say on my first attempt it failed as the picture i randomly selected was a .gif. But using the flickr scope to select a picture > opening the web app> downloading the picture > opening the system setting to import the new photo to set as a background is really impressive.
<cwayne1> taiebot: glad you like it :)
<taiebot> cwayne1 are photos on flickr are .gif. it looks like they are successfully saved images but they do not show on the gallery app. I did manage to find only one jpeg picture to download and open properly on the gallery app .All the other one are  always called spaceball.gif
<cwayne1> huh, it didn't even occur to me that flickr had gifs
<taiebot> cwayne1: it must be the website itself i successfully managed to get the kingfisher photo and the top corner butterfly but the rest is not allowed you get in the content hub a spaceball.gif downloaded for most of them
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-19
<ZZambia_> is anybody following the ubuntu touch development for MT6595 platforms, like Meizu MX4?
<ZZambia_> I would need some tech info, plz
<mzanetti> mhall119: yay! someone created a proper video :D
<mzanetti> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7VzufzHOdk
<mzanetti> and it includes my first try on animating maximizing/minimizing :D
<swordfish90> mzanetti, I just saw the new video! Great work! :D ... I can't wait to see how this evolves...
<mhall119> mzanetti: yeah, and once again shows that nik90_'s flashback always looks amazing
<mhall119> mzanetti: the unmaximize animation looks especially slick
<mhall119> the pressure is on design now to make the UITK desktop-friendly
<doflaherty> is there a way to bundle resources in a qml backend plugin?  it looks like the kit is trying to run the armhf version of rcc
<wxl> hey folks. i'd love to put touch on my galaxy tab 2 7.0 (cdma) but it appears the port info is a bit outdated (including the link to the device-specific file which is hosted on ubuntu one… or rather was)
<wxl> any ideas?
<bzoltan> mvo: do you mind if I make a simple port of the lp:click trunk to the SDK PPA where I temporary fix the vivid chroots and add the qt5-qmake-cross-armhf?
<mvo> bzoltan: whats the longer term plan with this package? will we see qt5-qmake-cross-$other_arch packages as well at some point ?
<mvo> bzoltan: and in native environments is qt5-qmake pulled in via the libs already? i.e. if I build a amd64/i386 chroot on my amd64 host
<mvo> bzoltan: you will hate me, but could we name the package qt5-qmake-cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf to be in sync with what we call the other cross build packages? really sorry for asking for this now but I did not had the chance to look earlier. or was the packagename already discussed with steve/colin and  there is a reason to not go with the full triplet?
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> bzoltan: oh and can qmake and qmake-cross-armhf installed in parallel (I assume so, but want to double check)
<bzoltan> mvo:  yes they can
<bzoltan> mvo:  I would go with this naming now... I was trying to catch Steve for days, but he seems to be busy with other things.
<bzoltan> mvo: I have asked Mirv and kenvandine to review the qtbase change
<mvo> bzoltan: ok, for consistency I would really prefer a rename, does not have to happen right now but soon so that its in line with all the other cross packages we have
<bzoltan> mvo: this qt5-qmake-cross-armhf is a very simple hackaround to enable qmake projects...
<bzoltan> mvo: I do promise that on the next time I touch qtbase i will rename the package .. nothing will ever depend on it and o other tool will use it than the QtCreator.
<mvo> I know, I'm in full support for it, I just want it to be consistent and yeah, next time is fine
<bzoltan> mvo:  thanks for understanding.
<mvo> bzoltan: I look into the integration now while I wait for a snappy image build
<bzoltan> mvo: and to answer your first question. No, there will be no qt5-qmake-cross-$other_arch as long we do not start supporting ubuntu phone/tablet/whatever  on $other_arch
<mvo> bzoltan: does qt5-qmake-cross-armhf really needs the qtchooser dependency?
<bzoltan> mvo:  the qt5-qmake-cross-armhf should have the same deps as the qt5-qmake
<bzoltan> mvo:  but the  qt5-qmake-cross-armhf is landed on Vivid already. the packaging branch is updated too.
<mvo> bzoltan: I'm curious, so qt5-qmake can be used with a qt4 dev stack, is that why the qtchooser is needed (it seems to be small so not a big deal)
<mvo> bzoltan: I commented in the bug, I want to do this right, I'm happy to make the required libqt changes if timo does not mind, but I don't want to add a hack to click when we can as well do it correct. you are welcome to do it in the ppa if you want to get it out really quickly, but the required qt and click changes are small so I expect a delay of may 1 day here
<mvo> bzoltan: and sorry for the delay I understand the urge that this is a really great feature that you want to get out to the users :)
<mvo> (which I agree, its really cool)
<bzoltan> mvo:  this qt5-qmake-cross-armhf wil be exclusively used in click chroots. It does not make any sense to use it in other environment. No other environment is using multiarch chroots for cross building. All other Qt SDKs use rootfs with custom toolchains.
<mvo> bzoltan: right, but we have a existing pattern and code in chroot.py to deal with this kind of cross build dependency that I would like to keep. I'm happy to do the work to rename it etc, this is not a pushback (expect that it needs another qt5 build of course)
<bzoltan> mvo: the renaming to qt5-qmake-cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf  is not a big deal, i can do it... but building in a silo, testing it, finding somebody to review would push me back for a week... i am realistic.
<bzoltan> mvo:  So i would prefer to go with what we have now in Vivid and release the feature... and deal with the cosmetic issues once the qmake support is out
<mvo> bzoltan: even for vivid? we can't just upload qt5 to vivid even though vivid is in a really early stage of development etc?
<bzoltan> mvo:  at the moment I am less concerned about the nice naming of a tool what is not used by anybody than about the fact that we do not have functional vivid chroot :)
<bzoltan> mvo: Of course _you_ can upload new qtbase to Vivid :) but we still need to fix the packaging branch
<bzoltan> mvo: I would vote on landing even small changes like that via the CI train.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Have A Bad Day Day! :-D
<mvo> bzoltan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9091843/ <- if you want something for the ppa for today
<bzoltan> mvo:  Cool, that is one thing we need. But the vivid chroots are still broken.
<mvo> cjwatson: I would love your opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/add-qmake-cross-to-chroot/+merge/242177, there is a bit of noise in the MP, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/add-qmake-cross-to-chroot/revision/548 is the relevant one
<mvo> bzoltan: they are broken?
<mvo> bzoltan: I don't understand?
<mvo> bzoltan: broken because the qt5-qmake-cross-armhf is not in there or broken because of a different issue?
<bzoltan> mvo:  it is broken because of a different issue.
<cjwatson> mvo: it's probably OK for now; but I think only qt5-qmake-cross-armhf exists and not other arches, so that probably ought to be arch-specific
<mvo> bzoltan: right, then lets not conflate the two issue, is it the qtlocation rename? I fixed that the other day
<mvo> cjwatson: ok, so adding a "if target_arch == " ? thats fine with me, I really dislike special case like this, but its all about trade-offs here :)
<bzoltan> mvo: no it is not that ... still  not all the sdk libs are multiarch ready
<cjwatson> mvo: is it possible to write code that would install whichever of qt5-qmake-cross-armhf and qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf (probably drop the -cross in the latter case) exists?
<cjwatson> then we could clean up the package naming later
<mvo> cjwatson: I was considering having a "optional_build_packages" that would get installed if they exist but ignored otherwise
<bzoltan> mvo: I have the logs on my other machine, but I run `sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create` again to show
<mvo> cjwatson: and yeah, I can add code (of course) to do all this, but the time it takes to write this is probably the same to just clean it up :)
<cjwatson> mvo: well, optional is problematic in case something goes wrong, I think it would be better to require one or the other
<mvo> bzoltan: let me try that
<cjwatson> (I agree this is all trade-offs, I'm not stating veto kind of opinions here ...)
<bzoltan> mvo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9092071/
<mvo> bzoltan: thanks, let me fix that, more renames that caused this issue
<bzoltan> mvo:  thank you
<mvo> bzoltan: fwiw, this breakage is not releated to the change to install the multiarch ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev, its much deeper, libqt5gui5:armhf is currently not installable due to some change ith libgbm1 it seems probably a new dependency
<bzoltan> mvo:  ohh... crap
<mvo> bzoltan: no worries, I work on it
<bzoltan> mvo:  good :) thanks
<mvo> bzoltan: once the renaming buisiness is over I expect stuff to be more smooth, there seems to be a transtion from qt5declarative-* to qml-module-* on
<bzoltan> mvo: in th meantime I start the renaming process... it will take few days https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/kubuntu-packaging/proper_naming/+merge/242179
<ZZambia> hi there
<ZZambia> is anybody following the ubuntu touch development for MT6595 platforms, like Meizu MX4?
<ZZambia> I would need some tech info, plz
<Potpot> Is there any hardware compatibility issue on the latest version of Ubuntu?
<popey> Potpot: thats a very vague question ☻
<Potpot> I mean, is my laptop compatible with the latest version of Ubuntu? I have Lenovo Thinkpad w510. I only installed Ubuntu 12.04. And I am thinking on upgrading it.
<ogra_> Potpot, this question better suits in #ubuntu ... thish channel is for ubuntu on phones and tablets
<Potpot> What! OMG! I am so sorry. I didn't notice that ubuntu="touch" on the title bar. lol
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> no worries
<doflaherty> can I launch a gui app from the command line in UT or does it need to be in a click package?
<ogra_> you should be able to use ubuntu-app-launch somehow
<doflaherty> okay, I'll look into that, thanks
<ogra_> Saviq, do yu think there is anything we could do for the greeter fonts to be more visible on slightly more noisy wallpapers ? http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/greeter-wallpaper.png
<Saviq> ogra_, bug #1391560
<ubot5> bug 1391560 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[themes] [design] Develop a strategy to keep fonts readable wherever we allow the user setting his own background image" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391560
<ogra_> yay
 * ogra_ me-too's
<seb128> ogra_, Saviq, having a border around the text would work, that's what e.g nautilus is doing, you always get some contrast if it's not with the border it's with the text color
<ogra_> yeah
<Saviq> seb128, comment on the bug please, we want the design team to do the exercise and come up with a recommendation ;)
<seb128> Saviq, done
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> cyphermox, hey, do you remember if there is a bug about "reverse" pairing BT audio devices? I know I reported this as a problem in the BT testing spreadsheet, not sure it ever made into a bug
<Saviq> seb128, on that note, do you know of a bug about BT visibility (it's a bit confusing all in all, as every time you open the BT pane in settings you're visible, but when do you stop being visible?)?
<Saviq> ah, bug #1366061 is for the "reverse pairing", /me subscribes
<ubot5> bug 1366061 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[bluetooth] can't connect to car (auth error)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366061
<seb128> Saviq, visibility as being discoverable for other clients?
<seb128> no bug open about that, at least that I know
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, /me files one
<jgdx> kenvandine, have you run libqofono tests before?
<jgdx> (successfully)
<kenvandine> no... i haven't
<kenvandine> i think they have assumptions that they will be run installed
<kenvandine> not from the builddir
<kenvandine> iirc
<jgdx> right
<jgdx> the failure is before that step though.. trying to "restart phonesim" and getting a dbus failure.
<jgdx> but maybe it yields different results installed
<jgdx> kenvandine, any luck with ci builds today?
<kenvandine> Elleo, is there a way to trick webbrowser-app on the desktop to trigger downloads via content-hub?
<Elleo> kenvandine: I'm not sure if you can easily override the formFactor setting, oSoMoN might know; otherwise just quickly remove the checks on the loaders in Browser.qml and WebViewImpl.qml
<kenvandine> Elleo, ah, thanks
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, Elleo: I have a plan to make the form factor easy to override using an env var, but it’s not available yet
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, if you can afford to rebuild it, you can modify UbuntuWebPluginContext::formFactor() in src/Ubuntu/Web/plugin.cpp to always return MOBILE
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, already hacked the qml files :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, thanks though
<loicm> mhall119: hey, do you know if that bug is still valid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229287
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1229287 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Drawing apps show only a black screen where drawable component should be" [High,Confirmed]
<mhall119> loicm: no, they were working last time I tried, so it can be closed
<loicm> mhall119: alright, I guess the bug has been fixed in QtDeclarative
<loicm> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> np
<elopio> ping awe or rsalveti: how can I get the SIM phone number from ofono?
<tedg> kenvandine, Is there a reason that PathWind doesn't stop the audio when unfocused?
<kenvandine> tedg, no... it should stop the audio
<kenvandine> tedg, it does stop the audio
<kenvandine> it just takes a few seconds
<kenvandine> at least for me
<tedg> kenvandine, I think that's when it gets SIGSTOP'd
<kenvandine> tedg, i don't do anything special there, just uses Audio, and media-hub does it's magic
<tedg> kenvandine, That's not it stoping the audio, that's it dying :-)
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so you're saying i should listen for state changes and stop it myself :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes, or Bacon should.
<tedg> Also save state
<kenvandine> then we'd need to wrap the multimedia stuff
<tedg> So if you're removed from RAM you can come up in the same state.
<kenvandine> yeah, so right now you're fine as long as you aren't removed from RAM
<kenvandine> i guess i'd need to use the state saver
<kenvandine> but... then that would be ubuntu specific :)
<kenvandine> i like that it works on android too
<kenvandine> tedg, the audio playback shows the lifecycle differences in the platforms
<kenvandine> on an android tablet, the audio stops
<kenvandine> but on a kindle fire, it doesn't
<tedg> Huh, wild.
<kenvandine> it plays the music even after switching
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> annoying :)
<kenvandine> but they obviously keep stuff running
<tedg> You'll need state saving on all platforms, no?
<kenvandine> ideally yes
<kenvandine> but if i use our statesaver, it's ubuntu specific
<kenvandine> not sure if there is anything built into qt
<tedg> Eh, detect it, and then just don't save state on other platforms :-)
<kenvandine> can't have conditional imports!
<kenvandine> that is annoying
<kenvandine> tedg, however... bacon2d could handle game state saving itself
<kenvandine> would be an interesting feature :)
<kenvandine> we have our own Settings implementation, for storing key value pairs
<kenvandine> perhaps we could have some mechanism that saved the state of all the objects
<tedg> I don't know enough about the internals to comment,but yes, something like that :-)
<kenvandine> then you could be prompted to resume a previous game
<kenvandine> could actually go nicely with the planned level loading feature
<kenvandine> mzanetti, ^^
<kenvandine> mzanetti, we could make it save the current level with the current state include?
<ogra_> tedg, that wont help with i.e. webapps
<kenvandine> so on resume you could load the level from the save
<kenvandine> ogra_, we're talking about bacon2d games
 * ogra_ has a lot of webapp games in the store ... 
<kenvandine> a feature for bacon2d
<mzanetti> kenvandine: I guess so... although I'm not sure if that isn't too application specific
<kenvandine> mzanetti, well if it dumped it into the same format as the level loader reads
<ogra_> kenvandine, i talk about games in general :) there should be a flag you can set so media-hub stops
<mzanetti> small correction: ogra has a lot of broken webapp games in the store
<mzanetti> :P
<kenvandine> haha
<ogra_> mzanetti, i fixed 2/3 of tjhem on the weekend
<mzanetti> oh cool :)
<kenvandine> mzanetti, and a feature i want is in game level editing
<kenvandine> mzanetti, so you could put the scene in an editing state
<kenvandine> move things around, tweak physics, etc
<kenvandine> and save it
<ogra_> didnt get down to the list yeat, but i hope to have all my apps up to date by end of the weekend
<kenvandine> then share the user levels with friends
<kenvandine> or ... even more interesting
<kenvandine> for game development
<kenvandine> include them in the game ;)
<kenvandine> gives you a UI for creating the levels
<mzanetti> kenvandine: yeah, live editing is something I thought about too
<kenvandine> i think it's be a killer feature :)
<mzanetti> kenvandine: especially for the maze game that'd be cool and reasonably easy to do
<kenvandine> yeah, i worry about the more complex games
<mzanetti> for something like the tower defense game, the artwork is the biggest issue
<kenvandine> like infinite scrolling games, etc
<kenvandine> but if we had the ability to edit (save levels), then we could do the same thing for saving state
<shiggitay> anyone around?
<shiggitay> namely rsalveti
<shiggitay> kyleN, haha you're in MA eh... me too! :)
<kyleN> shiggitay, cool! (actually - COLD!)
<shiggitay> haha indeed
<shiggitay> where abouts in MA?
<shiggitay> I'm just outside Boston in Watertown
<kyleN> Bolton (straddles 495 due west of Boston)
<shiggitay> haha ok
<shiggitay> kyleN, what device you got that's running UT?
<shiggitay> I'm about to install it on my Nexus 5 via MultiROM
<shiggitay> as per this: http://2buntu.com/articles/1510/installing-ubuntu-touch-with-multirom/
<kyleN> I have an N4
<shiggitay> kewl
<shiggitay> I helped developer rsalveti with the earliest builds of UT for the N5 many moons ago it seems lol
<kyleN> nice!
<shiggitay> I'm curious to see what's changed since then
 * kyleN been writing scopes
<shiggitay> MultiROM is interesting
<shiggitay> Has UT been ported to Intel based devices?
<kyleN> you mean to x86 arch?
<shiggitay> yea
<kyleN> i think that is part of the convergence story. so that is coming but not fully here yet
<shiggitay> aannnd now DLing the latest 'devel' branch UT for the N5
<shiggitay> kyleN, cool ok
<shiggitay> I have an intel based 'windows' tablet and it'd be cool to have UT on it
<shiggitay> wow the UT image is taking ages to DL even over my awesome wifi
<captnnemo> Hey there :D Is there any way to install Ubuntu touch on a Lenovo Ideapad s6000?
<kenvandine> rvr, mind testing the content-hub/notification translation fix?
<kenvandine> rvr, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/lp1394211/+merge/242256
<kenvandine> rvr, there's a CI build you can install
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you review that?  I'm not thrilled with the fix, but it works
<rvr> kenvandine: Sure
<kenvandine> mterry, WOOT!  very exciting to see the drop-wizard branch :)
<mterry> kenvandine, :)  You won't have to review dumb wizard branches anymore!
<kenvandine> not dumb... just time consuming :)
<kenvandine> i appreciate dropping that :)
<mterry> kenvandine, now I'll just come whining when a change in the security plugin breaks the u8 wizard  :)
<kenvandine> mterry, so this branch is really easy to review since it's just dropping stuff, but i'm afraid to approve it before we have the unity8 side ready
<kenvandine> how close is that?
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i guess i don't have to worry about someone else landing it :)
<mterry> kenvandine, there are three u8 branches for this.  One simply adds code from u-s-s, one makes that code into an integrated u8 plugin that actually works (separated for ease of review), and the third adds tests
<mterry> kenvandine, First two are done, working on test branch
<mterry> kenvandine, I want to end up with one silo with all four branches
<kenvandine> mterry, will you make unity8 replace or conflict with ubuntu-system-settings-wizard ?
<mterry> kenvandine, I actually don't believe we'll have any files in conflict
<kenvandine> we shouldn't
<kenvandine> but i want to make sure the old package gets removed
<kenvandine> actually it's a versioned depends
<mterry> kenvandine, ah fair...  I'm already used to image update mode already
<mterry> kenvandine, I'll add a Conflicts or some such
<kenvandine> so the package will be held
<mterry> kenvandine, well for now a simple branch approval is enough, we don't need to top-approve/land until all ducks are in a row
<kenvandine> mterry, already done :)
<mterry> swell :)
<kenvandine> easy review :)
<kenvandine> packaging is my only concern
<kenvandine> the rest is just washing my hands of code :-D
 * kenvandine does a dance
 * ogra_ waits for the video
<kenvandine> ogra_, :-D
<ogra_> :)
<rvr> kenvandine: Messages are translated now :)
<kenvandine> rvr, cool
<ahoneybun> hello all
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure, will take a look in a minute
<Elleo> kenvandine: approved :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, thanks!
<Elleo> no problem :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i'll get that in a vivid silo
<kenvandine> bfiller,  can you triage bug 1394211?
<ubot5> bug 1394211 in content-hub (Ubuntu RTM) "Download complete dialog is shown untranslated" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394211
<kenvandine> i assume ota-1
<kenvandine> Elleo, i also have a backport branch
<bfiller> kenvandine: ok
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, will approve that too
<kenvandine> Elleo, thanks
<aquarius> Does anyone know how I can get hold of someone working on Onboard, the onscreen keyboard, to ask a few questions? They don't seem to have a mailing list, and the two major contributors don't seem to have public email addresses
<aquarius> I could file a bug against onboard (they seem very responsive to bugs!) but asking questions is not really a bug :)
<ahoneybun> aquarius: IRC is a good way
<aquarius> ahoneybun, I thought so, but I don't know if they hang out on irc; they are not around at the moment, at least
<ahoneybun> aquarius: so you know their IRC names
<ahoneybun> ?
<aquarius> well, I'm guessing based on their launchpad names; marmuta is just referred to as marmuta everywhere on LP, and Francisco Fumanti is frafu on LP; I have assumed that those are irc nicks :)
<aquarius> maybe I'll just file a bug
<ahoneybun> yea I use this name on IRC but my whole name on LP
<popey> aquarius: riddell and luke are on the team
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~onboard
<aquarius> ya, I went looking for themuso but he's not around either :)
<popey> well at least you have their emeil addresses
<aquarius> am filing a bug against the project :)
 * ahoneybun high fives popey
<aquarius> done, let's see if they think I'm mad :)
<popey> they will
<aquarius> hey!
<aquarius> they might not
<aquarius> it is a good idea!
<ahoneybun> popey: my uBeginner app has passed the 50 downloads mark!
<popey> ahoneybun: yay
<moritz31> hey
<moritz31> someone here who can help me out ?
<moritz31> i'm synced all the files like i would for building cyanogenmod but when i will lunch i get back can not locate config makefile for product
<moritz31> double check all things they are all right in place
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-20
<josharenson> Anybody know how can I resize my mako? The old way (resize2fs) doesn't work any more.
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> tsdgeos: can you test the qt dbus fixes from -027 from your point of view? I've already started running AP:s, although I seem to have a worrying amount of failures (but it might also be something that doesn't happen on the 2nd runs)
<Mirv> some apps also have full successful runs, so maybe it's something random
<tsdgeos> Mirv: oh right i forgot about that, can you point me to the ppa?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: vivid ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-027
<tsdgeos> tx
<Mirv> as a bonus it has the network manager fixes bundled together that were already given a try in rtm but are on hold as not deemed topblocker anymore
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Less Stuff Day! :D
<mvo> bzoltan: hi, I noticed that you mentioned that there is current no reliable upgrade mechanism for click chroots, is that something we need to tackle or not a big deal as it only affects frameworks that are in flux?
<bzoltan> mvo: it is a very big topic and we should somehow tackle it
<mvo> bzoltan: ok, let me add a bug to click so that its recorded
<bzoltan> mvo: by the way... is there any progress with  the vivid chroot?
<mvo> bzoltan: sort of, I should have time again today, did the patch from the pastebin unblock you at least?
<bzoltan> mvo: I could continue testing with the i386 emulator, so I am not blocked.
<mvo> good to hear that
<bzoltan> mvo:  could you figure out already how to bring the vivid armhf chroot back to life?
<mvo> bzoltan: I uploaded some fixes the other day, let me see if that was sufficient
<bzoltan> mvo: it failed for me 5 minutes ago
<bzoltan> mvo: on qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin:armhf
<bzoltan> mvo: and on ubuntu-html5-container:armhf
<bzoltan> obviously these packages are just the entrance to the rabbitwhole
<liuxg> nik90_, ping
<mvo> bzoltan: can reproduce that, thanks!
<bzoltan> mvo: super. Naturally we are going to to release this qmake support for the vivid targets. The new package/binary with the name you suggested will land early next week.
<ogra_> pitti, hmm https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/ccc839a0-704e-11e4-adfc-fa163e78b027 ... https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/94398858-70a0-11e4-906f-fa163e339c81
<ogra_> (funnily both for the same PID ... even though 9h apart)
<ogra_> (and sadly i rebooted since ... cant say what that pid was)
<mvo> bzoltan: \o/
<pitti> ogra_: ah, too bad; might have been a suid root or sgid program?
<ogra_> or something in the container perhaps ... not sure
<ogra_> i'll keep an eye open ... if it happened twice it might happen again
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok I'm starting to get better AP results and project no problems anymore. so depending on your +1, publishing will be possible today.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i've installed both on the pc and the phone and can't find any obvious regression
<tsdgeos> can't prove it works either
<tsdgeos> works == fixes the problem
<tsdgeos> since it was a very hard to reproduce condition
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hmmkay. well they are 5.3 stable branch cherry-pick:s, so they _should_ be good, but obviously it would be nice to know. no regressions is good though anyhow.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: if you want to wait a day, on the evenings i'm using Plasma5 that uses Qt5, may want to wait until tomorrow morning to see if something exploded
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well bzoltan is quite eager to have the next release after this one too, but I think the end result was that it's not überhurry thing so tomorrow should be ok. I've plasma5 too for fun, since I needed to test it for the 5.3.2 a bit.
<Mirv> plus I'm already preparing for the next release by pre-building it on top of the assumption that this ubuntu4 will go in.
<tsdgeos> let's do it tomorrow then, it's not like we're in a hurry in vivid for a release no?
<Mirv> no, not otherwise. ok!
<Kohelet> are there any plans to update the porting guide any time soon?
<popey> Kohelet: if someone has the time, that would be awesome
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<Kohelet> popey: I agree...I know the current one is pretty outdated which has stalled a lot of porting efforts
<Kohelet> including my own...the only real method I see to getting to a working build at this point is manually extracting which parts of CM to change by comparing a pure CM build to an Ubuntu touch build for one of the supported devices
<popey> Kohelet: yeah, I'd love to have a mini-sprint sometime to get that document fixed, but all the people who know how to do that are super busy ☹
<ogra_> i have a task to write a mail to the ML about this and call for help
<ogra_> once we have the golden milestone out i'll get to this
<popey> thanks
 * popey looks at the device he'd love to port to
<ogra_> yeah, same here ... i have a few samsungs on my desk collecting dust
<Kohelet> ogra_: I'll hold you to it :-P
<ogra_> heh... currently poting to devices that will actually go to market preinstalled is at a slightly higher prio on my TODO :)
<ogra_> (and on everyone elses too)
<Kohelet> that's perfectly understandable
<Kohelet> it should be
<ogra_> but the current porting guide is so outdated, it would make more sense to move it somewhere and put a "coming soon" replacement there :)
<ogra_> it doesnt even describe the final setup of the system ... its a snapshot of three iterations of design changes of the base system
<Kohelet> yeah...it'll be nice once people can start porting UT to other devices since I think it'll catch on more that way
 * popey fiddles with the wiki
 * Kohelet likes this
<popey> there, done.
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DeprecatedPorting
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ hugs  popey 
<ogra_> awesome
<Kohelet> nice
<jgdx> abeato, hey, could you take a look at this libqofono PR [1] using mtksettings? [1] https://github.com/semafor/libqofono/compare/add-mtk-binding
<abeato> jgdx, sure
<abeato> jgdx, have you already tested it?
<abeato> it has not landed yet :)
<jgdx> abeato, you mean mtksettings? Haven't tested it no
<abeato> jgdx, about to land anyway
<jgdx> abeato, cool.. I'll give it a go shortly.
<jgdx> abeato, what's the commitment to ofono-scripts (if any)?
<jgdx> s/commitment/relation… do we add handy scripts for has3g?
<abeato> jgdx, yes, there is one set-3g-slot script
<jgdx> awesome
<abeato> jgdx, https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/commit/dcbddb72f179c5f612fbf414d4c6a0baf4bbd104
<abeato> jgdx, you also have mtk-settings-api.txt as documentation
<jgdx> abeato, https://github.com/semafor/libqofono/compare/add-mtk-binding#diff-9ff54da2c92f8a85f57cb77116410df6R23 :P
<abeato> jgdx, :)
<jgdx> it's great stuff abeato!
<jgdx> glad it became its own interface
<abeato> jgdx, thx, yes, better keep these thing separate ;)
<jgdx> abeato, +1 :)
<rickspencer3> I just reflashed my Nexus 7, haven't seen the welcome wizard in a while
<ogra_> welcome :)
<jgdx> abeato, it works :)
<jgdx> (according to USS)
<abeato> jgdx, great!
<jgdx> abeato, seems the indicator might be confused though. Hope it's not hard coded.
<abeato> jgdx, I do not think the indicator is already able to handle this kind of changes
<abeato> jgdx, you can use list-modems to check that everything is fine
<abeato> jgdx, taking a look at available/current technology and at the Has3G property
<jgdx> abeato, right, thanks
<lool> stgraber, slangasek: Hey, any objections to adding flo, manta and possibly generic_x86* devices to the -here devel channels? (currently only mako and krillin in ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-customized-here)
<rickspencer3> I just opened a pdf on a touch device for the first time
<rickspencer3> I am so happy
 * ogra_ looks forward to when we have the actual docviewer app 
<ogra_> pdfjs is nice but really eats the device alive
<rickspencer3> ogra_, you mean the javascript engine drains the battery?
<ogra_> well, it hogs the CPU
<rickspencer3> I'll just carry a generator
<ogra_> heh
<jgdx> abeato, confirmed as working by list modems.. now to build libqofono pcks :)
<rickspencer3> seriously, kudo zhang Boren
<ogra_> ++
<abeato> jgdx, awesome :)
<rickspencer3> awesome! first time I got a book working in Beru (I haven't tried for many months)
<rickspencer3> works great!
 * ogra_ still uses his own reader app 
<ogra_> i guess i should make that public one day
<jgdx> kenvandine, key wanna take a look at https://github.com/semafor/libqofono/compare/add-mtk-binding#diff-9ff54da2c92f8a85f57cb77116410df6R23 ?
<stgraber> lool: do you have custom tarballs for those?
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<Elleo> popey: are you able to hit that facebook two factor auth keyboard bug regularly or only after reflashing? I haven't managed to trigger it yet on either RTM or vivid (haven't tried reflashing yet, but will do next)
<popey> Elleo: i just reflashed my phone so can test again now
<Elleo> popey: thanks
<tedg> kenvandine, I updated the silent mode branches for dednick's comments.
<Elleo> popey: have you ever seen it without reflashing?
<popey> Elleo: tricky, i only ever sign in once per device
<Elleo> popey: okay, well I'll see if I can hit it after reflashing; I've just been removing and re-adding the account so far
<popey> Elleo: seems fine today
<Elleo> popey: odd :/
<Elleo> popey: did you used to hit it all the time when reflashing or only occassionally?
<popey> Elleo: couple of times, i dont flash often if i can help it
<Elleo> popey: but you've had flashes where it didn't happen in the past?
<popey> yes
<Elleo> okay, so it happens intermittently
<Elleo> the most fun time of bug ;)
<Elleo> type*
<Elleo> I'll keep poking at it :)
<lool> stgraber: I need to add the links
<kenvandine> tedg, thx
<bzoltan> mvo: if there is a development branch of the new click with the cross qmake I would start testing it.
<bzoltan> mvo: also, do you somebody else working on the vivid chroot fix?
<mvo> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/add-qmake-cross-to-chroot
<bzoltan> mvo: nice :) thanks
<mvo> bzoltan: got side tracked (again!) from the chroot issue, sorry
<bzoltan> mvo: no worries :) you can trust me to keep you alert :D
<mvo> bzoltan: haha, I know that :-D
<bzoltan> mvo:  how that branch pulls the cross qt5-qmake?
<bzoltan> mvo:  I mean the qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<zmaj> hi guys...
<zmaj> I have the ubuntu emulator...but It does not want to boot
<nimmersatt> hey a question: is the rasppi too weak for ubuntu touch? just a theoretical question
<popey> nimmersatt: we don't build for that arm revision, so it flat out won't work.
<nimmersatt> okay thenks popey
<nimmersatt> *thanks
<dobey> nimmersatt: that is, no version of ubuntu will run on that arm revision.
<dholbach> pete-woods, do you know what to do about http://paste.ubuntu.com/9125915/?
<dholbach> pete-woods, could this be something that is caused by cmake being > 2.8 in vivid (3.0.2)?
<pete-woods> dholbach: no. it's because the package cmake-extras is missing from the SDK
<pete-woods> dholbach: I got an MR merged into the click devel branch a little while ago that fixes this
<dholbach> pete-woods, eh? I have cmake-extras installed
<pete-woods> but it's not landed yet
<pete-woods> oh, okay
<pete-woods> hmmm
<pete-woods> dholbach: are you sure it's in your schroot?
<dholbach> this is not in a chroot, just running "cmake ." locally
<pete-woods> oh right
<dholbach> pete-woods, I thought this could be the issue maybe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9126361/
<pete-woods> dholbach: I really don't know then. I'm not running vivid yet
<dholbach> but I'm not sure
<pete-woods> dholbach: no, that should be fine
<dholbach> ok
<pete-woods> dholbach: I really can't think of a good reason why that wouldn't work on vivid..
<dholbach> pete-woods, downgrading cmake makes it work
<dholbach> (to utopic)
<pete-woods> oh great
<pete-woods> as in you just downgraded the cmake package?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> looks like cmake 3.0 only checks files in /usr/share/cmake-3.0
<dholbach> I just ran it under strace
<dholbach> so maybe that's where macros will have to live in vivid
<bubbasaures> his
<dholbach> I'll file a bug on cmake-extras
<dholbach> pete-woods, https://bugs.launchpad.net/cmake-extras/+bug/1394648
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394648 in CMake Extras "Macros need to be moved to /usr/share/cmake-3.0 in vivid (having cmake >= 3.0.2)" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^
<pete-woods> dholbach: ohhhh! so obvious ;D
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks!
<dholbach> an autopkgtest would help a lot here :)
<kenvandine> tedg, thx for the fixes in your silent-mode-trunk branch
<kenvandine> looking at the latest CI run, looks like real test problems
<kenvandine> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Mock' on object at path /com/canonical/indicator/sound
<kenvandine> tedg, look at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/240/?
<nimmersatt> happy UCA Day everyone :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhg
 * tedg clicks
<nimmersatt> thanks for making ubuntu touch
<nimmersatt> its cool
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, if I want to make a content hub provider, what docs should I look at?
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/240/?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ^^
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah, ugh... if we land that you'll turn the dashboard red
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, uh?
<tedg> kenvandine, At least I won't be alone? ;-)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, sorry... mixing conversations :)
<kenvandine> tedg is breaking my tests :)
<kenvandine> and you want docs :)
 * rickspencer3 shakes fists
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, see my link?
<tedg> rickspencer3, You know kenvandine, you have to break him down and then build him back up again :-)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, somehow, no, I only got your link to Jenkins
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, oh my
<kenvandine> sorry :)(
 * tedg is the testing drill sergeant
<kenvandine> paste buffer error
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<tedg> kenvandine, So I can look at that, but need to deal with this flicker issue first.
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> tedg, that's fine, just give me a shout when i'll see passing tests :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, np
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, speaking of tests... i  started writing QML tests for bacon2d :-D
<kenvandine> we've gone way to long without tests!
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, and i'm going to get the game template all packaged up, just need to chat with bzoltan a bit to make sure I'm not doing something evil :)
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  it is not possible that you are not doing something evil :)
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  as I understand you want to integrate the game engine to the sdk
<kenvandine> bzoltan, so i created a bacon2d template, modeled after the ubuntu sdk template
<kenvandine> so you can easily create a game
<kenvandine> but... my template also includes the binary of the qml plugin
<kenvandine> so when you build a click package, it has what you need to run
<kenvandine> on the device
<kenvandine> rickspencer3 tested it for me in DC :)
<bzoltan> kenvandine: it includes both i386 and armhf binary?
<kenvandine> bzoltan, so i was thinking of just creating a debian package that installs the files, since it doesn't have to modify anything else
<kenvandine> just armhf
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  developers might expect the templates to work on emulator too
<kenvandine> not sure how to include both...
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> so i'd need something to copy the right binary into Bacon2D subdir at build
<kenvandine> i guess
<bzoltan> kenvandine: once we have fat package support in the sdk it will b easy
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  I need to think through this template model ... it might not be so trivial, give mew few hours to think please
<kenvandine> bzoltan, sure
<kenvandine> what i have now is a tar that when extracted in /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ just works
<kenvandine> what i don't have is the arch stuff sorted out
<kenvandine> bzoltan, thanks, i'd like to get a vivid package for my template stuff sometime next week
<josharenson> How do I increase my mako partition size?
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  I am not sure if we are allowed to distribute a binary with the templates. It is not really a custom to do like that. With the confined apps and no_source_package_no_build_dependency click world we do not have a key ready solution to take in app dependency libraries.
<kenvandine> bzoltan, well that's what people are doing now
<kenvandine> dropping the plugin binary in their click packages
<kenvandine> and making it arch armhf
<kenvandine> otherwise pure qml though
<Elleo> kenvandine: could you have the bacon2d source pulled in to the template and compiled as part of the build process?
<kenvandine> Elleo, that is much harder :)
<bzoltan> kenvandine: dropping in is like faking the build process .. that is fine. Because once you have the binaries (does not really matter where they come from) it s about packaging.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so i want an easy way for people to get that binary
<bzoltan> kenvandine: because Elleo is right ... that is how it should work :) you pull in the source and build the whole project
<kenvandine> ask rpadovani how easy it is for him to get a binary when he needs it :)
<kenvandine> i do that in pathwind, but it's not straight forward to setup
<kenvandine> it's much easier to have pure qml packages
<rpadovani> yeah, for some strange value of "easy" - I mean, my second year math exam seems a bit more complicated, but I'm not sure
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> cross building is harder than it should be
<kenvandine> and it's so nice to have no compile step, when you game is pure qml
<kenvandine> s/you/your
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  I tell you a secret :) just because you helped me with the qtbase :) Do the template in qmake :) an we can implement an "Add bacon2d library to the project" feature what will copy in the armhf or i386 lib from the desktop  environment to the project
<kenvandine> haha... cool
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  the same way i am planning to make an "Add trusted helper to the project" feature .. in qmake projects we can dump on whatever we want
<kenvandine> right now it's a copy of the ubuntu sdk simple app
<kenvandine> bzoltan, do you have an example of that?
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  to be frank I am a bit scared and dizzy when I see the collaboration model of our click apps ... it is not good
<bzoltan> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/experimental
<kenvandine> and how would it copy in the armhf binary?
<kenvandine> i'd have to have it packaged somewhere...
 * bzoltan read willcooke__'s exit text like "do your hobbits"
<kenvandine> hehe
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  cp command I guess :)
<kenvandine> yeah, but it needs to be installed somewhere...
<kenvandine> or would it copy it from the chroot?
<kenvandine> is there a bzr branch i can look at for that?
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  yes ... make your .deb package and release it in the distro .. it will install the .so to some funny place and our SDK will copy that to the project's directory
<kenvandine> ok, so it'll know to install the package?
<kenvandine> even if it isn't part of the platform
<bzoltan> kenvandine: lp:~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/qmake-support
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  you can make your own bacon2d package what contains the template what installs under the QtC's template folder and the libraries to an other place ... we can figure out an UbuntuSDK lib path ... and the QtC will look up that place for app extensions...
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> and that would happen at build time right?
<kenvandine> so if bacon2d gets updated, they'll get the new one
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  so we implement and add extensions logic ... right click on the project :) it will open a dialog what contains all the available extensions.. one of them will be bacon2
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  it can be build time or it can be edit time.. whatever... detail
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so i can just base my template/wizard on this qmake one
<kenvandine> sweet
<kenvandine> bzoltan, for the add bacon2d to project bits, is that a patch to qtcreator itself?
<kenvandine> or can that be something i include in the bacon2d template?
<kenvandine> i guess it would have to be something in the ubuntu plugin...
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  imagine the whole thing exactly like browser extensions
 * bzoltan is brainstorming right now... be careful 
<kenvandine> yeah, but nothing i can do for that to work, we'll need some work in the ubuntu plugin to make it happen
<kenvandine> i can't just drop something in the directory :)
<bzoltan> kenvandine: right now it would be just an ugly hack...
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  give a night to think about it... I will return to you with a good solution. This topic is a big headache for me.. because I hate to see the build-deps gone, what was in my view the very essence of open source collaboration. When we dropped .deb packaging, we effectively dropped two decades of collaboration model .. .without giving an alternative solution.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> sure, thanks
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  after the ongoing qmake the fat packages is the next. This bacon2d is right the third on my backlogs. I will make it official tomorrow  :)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thanks bzoltan
<dragon_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has ported Ubuntu onto any Windows based Asus tablets?
<dragon_> Ubuntu touch*
<jcastro> what are my options if my ubuntu touch device doesn't show up in `adb devices`?
<cwayne1> jcastro: make sure developer mode is enabled
<jcastro> I did
<jcastro> also tried the obvious things, plugging it back in, rebooting, etc.
<slangasek> lool: I don't see a problem with having those devices included in the -here channels, but I'm not sure it's a good use of your time to do this when we know we should be working on getting here into a click
<ohmy> hi
<ohmy> i'm trying to get some answers in regards of ubuntu ui sdk installation but have not found any deducated chanels for this, any recommendations please ?
<tn02> Hi, I am trying to install touch on a Galaxy Nexus (toro / tuna), but am running into an error saying that it is not possible on this device.
<tn02> I found a post on an ubuntu forum saying that you can modify the environment.py script to comment out the device check, but this doesn't seem to be an option using ubuntu-device-flash. Does anyone know another way around this?
<nhaines> tn02: there haven't been Galaxy Nexus images built for all year.
<tn02> I see, I was just playing around with some old hardware I had laying around. Can one of the older images still be used?
<tn02> I also have a Nexus 7 I guess I could try it on instead, but wanted to try the Galaxy Nexus first. Would the original Nexus 7 be a better option?
<dobey> tn02: you can probably install an old image on galaxy nexus, but it won't be very useful
<dobey> tn02: and 2012 nexus 7 definitely won't work
<dobey> tn02: --channel trusty *might* work for maguro, but i'm not sure if it's still up on the server
<dobey> it probably has bash and openssl packages with known security issues too.
<dobey> nhaines: hey, can you test something? does sending MMS work for you, when wifi is eanbled and connected to a LAN?
<tn02> Thanks dobey and nhaines. Is the only real option then to find a newer device like a nexus 4 or 2013 nexus 7?
<dobey> tn02: yep, or just wait for the actual phone product release, and buy one of those
<tn02> sounds good, I'll keep an eye out for the release. Thanks again
<nhaines> dobey: that's a good question!  And if I had someone to send an MMS to I could in fact test that!
<nhaines> But I'm booting into Ubuntu on my N5 now and figuring out what to send and two whom can come after that.  :)
<dobey> nhaines: you can send it to yourself :)
<dobey> nhaines: it will still go through the network. take a screenshot and send it to yourself :P
<nhaines> dobey: oh, good idea!
<nhaines> brb, taking a screenshot of the volume meter.
<nhaines> Ooh, phone and messaging aren't starting up.
<nhaines> Aww, it eventually came up.
<nhaines> Phone did, anyway.  Took *forever*.
<dobey> hrmm, what image are you on?
<nhaines> dobey: says failed.
<nhaines> ubuntu-rtm/14.09 r7, upgraded from a clean r6 install.
<dobey> nhaines: yeah, that's what i got too. if i turn off wifi and wait a bit for 3g to be proper, it seems to send ok
<nhaines> I'll try that.
<nhaines> When I set it to 4G, it reports that it worked.  Although I have not received a duplicate.
<nhaines> Also my battery's draining about 1% a minute and my system load is 8.68.
<nhaines> And rising.  8.83 now.
<dobey> well that'd explain why stuff is slow :)
<dobey> you can set it to 4G?
<dobey> hrm
<nhaines> I cannot set it to 4G.  It has to automatically connect to 4G.
<dobey> hmm. mine hasn't connected to 4G in a long time :(
<nhaines> Is there anything I can look at before I reboot so Ubuntu doesn't turn my non-replaceable battery into a potato?
<dobey> top doesn't show anything using the CPU?
<nhaines> Nope.
<dobey> weird
<dobey> i'm on 14.09-proposed channel, and my battery isn't being depleted that quickly, but the power management does still suck on it :-/
<nhaines> It wasn't doing this yesterday, that I know of.
<dobey> dunno
<dobey> reboot and see if it still does it?
<dobey> i presume you're u sing multirom? with android 5.0?
<nhaines> Right.
<nhaines> I factory wiped the phone for Android 5.0 final, and then installed... oh, maybe it was r7 by then.
<dobey> i don't have andorid
<dobey> android
<dobey> only ubuntu
<dobey> not sure if maybe it's an issue related to that or not, though
<dobey> all i know is i don't have that specific problem
<nhaines> Load is 14.35.
<dobey> load can't be that high without something totally killing cpu or memory
<dobey> sort by memory in top?
<nhaines> Hard to tell.  Looks like it's just terminal taking up the memory.
<nhaines> Load's down to 9.
<Tassadar> load doesn't mean anything on android phones
<nhaines> Now phone and messaging came up in about 2 seconds each.
<dobey> Tassadar: it does if it causes diskwait and battery drain
<Tassadar> right now in my perfectly fine android 5.0 which I've just woken from deep sleep load average is 9
<Tassadar> and it is doing nothing
<dobey> Tassadar: this is in ubuntu
<nhaines> Everything is actually.  That's nice.  Faster than usual.
<Tassadar> same kernel
<dobey> android 5 has the same old as dirt kernel?
<Tassadar> there's a bunch of new commits, but it is still 3.4
<Tassadar> they don't really have any reason to upgrade it
<dobey> i guess. it's pretty easy to pay people to maintain an incredibly old kernel when you've got $60B in cash
<Tassadar> not as much as maintain as keep the stuff barely working
<sarnold> dobey: oh, do you have $60B in cash and an ancient kernel to maintain? :)
<Tassadar> they're not even merging the ..X versions
<dobey> sarnold: if i had $60B in cash, i'd have much better things to do with it, than screw around with ancient kernels
<sarnold> dobey: oh so true :)
<keithzg> 3.4 is a longterm maintenance kernel anyways, right?
<keithzg> https://www.kernel.org/category/releases.html
<dobey> keithzg: not if you don't pull the changes from the new releases
<nhaines> dobey: we'll have to settle for simply "long term" then.
<keithzg> Oh interesting the longterm maintainer of 3.4 is from Huawei
<keithzg> Didn't realize they were getting that active on the kernel front.
<nhaines> I have several icons missing in my app launcher here.
<dobey> nhaines: no text either, or just the icons didn't get loaded?
<nhaines> Just the icons.
<nhaines> I'm also rather annoyed that if I update an app, I have to stay in the updates screen or they're not downloaded or updated.
<dobey> nhaines: fun, sounds like a unity8 issue
<dobey> eh? the updates should happen anyway
<nhaines> Nope.  If I queue them and go away nothing happens.
<dobey> oh, well the download should happen
<nhaines> Ooh, I got the new music app.
<dobey> but i guess it's listening for the signal in the app itself and doing the install from there :-/
<dobey> well, time to go do other stuff
<dobey> later
<nhaines> dobey: later!  I appreciate you pondering this with me.  :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-21
<matv1> can I tempt anyone to install the grooveshark  webapp (the one by grooveshark!) from the clickstore?
<matv1> as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1389028
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1389028 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "u1 account crashes and gets removed when installing app" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<matv1> I cannot believe I am the only one
<popey> sure
<matv1> nah popey you tried already. you are of no use :)
<popey> lulz
<matv1> in this particular case ;)
<matv1> but how on earth does this make sense though
<matv1> its consistent across different images and different channels even.
<matv1> Starting to feel like my U1 account itself must be corrupt. But then again why can I install and remove any other app no problem at all ?
<matv1> me brain explodes
<RAOF> Seems to work for me.
<matv1> RAOF did you mean the Grooveshark thing?
<RAOF> matv1: Indeed.
<matv1> ROAF wow
<matv1> ROAF thanks very much for trying
<Maroc-OS> Hello, Someone faced this problem before?
<Maroc-OS> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/targetfiles-xxxxxx/BOOT/RAMDISK/file_contexts'
<Maroc-OS> it seems it looks into the ubuntu ramdisk (ubuntu-root) not the kernel ramdisk (root folder)
<Maroc-OS> so there is no file_contexts there and cause this error (make otapackage that use ota_from_target_files)
 * matv1 afk
<leemeng0x61> anyone?
<Maroc-OS> they seems to all R.I.P here :) btw for the bug i wrote about someone report it when someone come's back to life
<kiraank> Hi, is there  any documentation for audio system in ubuntu-touch ?
<diwic> kiraank, nothing up-to-date AFAIK, is there anything specific you'd like to know?
<kiraank> I know that  Pulseaudio is being used. I am interested to know, mixer control setting part.
<diwic> kiraank, we were using UCM for a while, but these days the mixer control settings goes through the audio HAL
<kiraank> diwic:  "audio HAL", do mean android audio HAL ?
<diwic> kiraank, yes
<kiraank> diwic: How is policy and routing stuff is handled?
<diwic> kiraank, the audio HAL's concepts map to pulseaudio's concepts
<diwic> kiraank, you can read the code here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/pulseaudio/vivid/view/head:/debian/patches/0207-Enable-pulseaudio-droid.patch
<AceLan> hi, is there a way to install not signed click package
<kiraank> diwic: thanks for patch. will go through to get better understanding.  So can I assume that PA handles  routing, rendering without help of AudioPolicyService of android?
<diwic> kiraank, we talk directly to the Android HAL. I'm not familiar with AudioPolicyService so I think that it is not there on ubuntu touch
<diwic> kiraank, out of curiousity, are you asking because you want to make some app, or...?
<kiraank> diwic: I am not making any app. I know that PA supports ucm.  To use features like changing the profile/port, there is a need for any external client. Was curious to know how PA is doing same things in ubuntu-touch
<Mirv> sil2100: morning. note that there is a new appmenu-qt5 bug #1394887 - should I assign it to you?
<ubot5> bug 1394887 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "appmenu-qt5 fails to build against Qt 5.4.0 beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394887
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> bzoltan: good news, once  lp:~mvo/oxide/multi-arch-fixes  lands the 15.04 chroot should be good again
<bzoltan> mvo: \o/
<mvo> bzoltan: there was more needed, but I uploaded the other stuff myself, but 320mb (or however big it is) needs a review first :P
<bzoltan> mvo: if you need any help I am here
<sil2100> Mirv: o/ Let me take a lookie at that :)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok!
<Mirv> tsdgeos: morning to you too! um. about that dbus fix Qt build...
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ...so the patches were there, yeah. they just happened to be missing from debian/patches/series...
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so thanks for testing the network-manager fixes :( ubuntu5 in the same PPA has now built for all other archs than armhf.
<Mirv> armhf should be ready in maybe half an hour.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so you mean i wasn't really testing the dbus changes?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, unfortunately
<tsdgeos> Mirv: oh :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so, if you could look at the unity8 again after 1h and maybe plasma5 in the evening, and we'd relook at the situation on Monday? :) I'll rerun AP:s on the ubuntu5 version.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure, which silo? same?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: same, 027, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-027/+packages
<Mirv> I also combined Zoltan's changes in there now
<tsdgeos> ok
<Mirv> thanks, and sorry..
<mardy> marcustomlinson: ping
<marcustomlinson> mardy: pong
<mardy> marcustomlinson: could it be that the youtube scope process has an opened connection to Mir?
<marcustomlinson> pete-woods: ^ any idea?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: so, the reason why the notification is not shown in vivid, is that in vivid we try to create a trusted session with the client, and if that works, we don't show the notification
<marcustomlinson> mardy: no, splash screen is not even shown
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but then it turns out that the trusted session does not work, so nothing is shown
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I suspect it's a bug in Mir
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yes I think it is. They are looking into it
<marcustomlinson> mardy: greyback is aware of the issue
<mardy> marcustomlinson: what issue, exactly? I still haven't a clear understanding of what's happening; my feeling is that the trusted session is created even when it should fail (because the initiator PID is not connected to Mir)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: basically I just told him the splash screen doesn't show on vivid. He said they haven't made any fixes for that yet. Then he said he'd look into why its not showing up anymore
<marcustomlinson> mardy: if you want more info you should probably ask greyback
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but that's correct, the splash screen should not be shown
<marcustomlinson> mardy: right, but only if they intended that right
<marcustomlinson> mardy: nobody seems to have intentionally hidden it
<mardy> dednick: hi! Could it be that now trusted prompts are creted even if the initiator pid is not connected to Mir?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: ah :-)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so somebody needs to bring it back so they can hide it again (properly) ;)
<mardy> marcustomlinson: so, the logic we have in OA is: we always try to create a prompt session on top of the client (and in this case there is never the splash screen); if that fails, than we fall back to showing a snap decision (and here there is the spash screen that we'd like to get removed)
<mardy> marcustomlinson: so I wonder, if the reason why the splash screen no longer appears is that we never fall back into the second case
<mardy> marcustomlinson: and that would happen if Mir agrees to create a prompt session even though the initiator PID is not connected to Mir
<mardy> dednick: ^
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Hello Day! :-D
<marcustomlinson> mardy: sure. So I have a set of steps to reproduce the splash screen every time on RTM. And it doesn't show the splash screen on vivid. But the process (that usually bring up the splash) is definitely running
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so it works
<marcustomlinson> mardy: its just strange, because focus is returned to the scope, then you wait staring at the scope for about 10s until it refreshes (whereas usually the splash screen is visible)
<mardy> marcustomlinson: sorry for switching topic, can I ask you about the desktop files?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: just saw your mail
<tsdgeos> where does one report bugs for the phone-app? here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phone-app
<zmaj> what are the usual reasons if the emulator does not work?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: actually, just thought about that bug a bit. The only thing we put into the desktop file is the scope name
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so that shouldn't need localisation.
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the bug is talking about the description from the .application file
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I how do we localise that?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: wait a second, I was wondering how can live without a .desktop file :-)
<mardy> marcustomlinson: don't you need that to provide an icon so that your scope can be displayed in the system settings, in the "memory usage" page?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: then we need an icon entry in the .application file I guess
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but lets not argue about the .desktop file then, we can buy more time on fixing that
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the immediate bug is the translation of the service description in the .application file
<mardy> marcustomlinson: the problem is that we don't read that field, if we have a valid desktop file
<marcustomlinson> mardy: But we don't put anything other than icon and name into the desktop file at the moment
<marcustomlinson> mardy: and NoDisplay=true
<mardy> marcustomlinson: yes, so we read the name from there
<mardy> (and the icon)
<marcustomlinson> which is fine, no localisation required
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I don't follow you. The bug is about the name not being translated, so why do you say that no localisation is required?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok perhaps. I thought he was talking more about the description of the scope under the name (i.e. "Watch your favorite YouTube videos")
<mardy> marcustomlinson: ah, that's not showed in the Ubuntu Touch UI; we show it only in Unity7, on the desktop
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so is there a solution where the OA backend only uses the icon from the desktop file and the name from .application?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: then explain to Kyle N how to localise the strings in /application
<mardy> marcustomlinson: no, we always read it from the .desktop file
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok maybe we actually already handle localisation of the name. Give me a minute to check
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I see that the system settings plugin has some special code to get the name of the scope from the ini file, but if the .desktop file worked correctly that could be removed and make life simpler for everybody (except you :-p)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: k, ignore the name for now, I think we can localise that in the deskop file ourselves.
<marcustomlinson> mardy: is there a way to localise the description in the .application file?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: yes, add a <translations> element with the name of the gettext domain (like <translations>youtubescope</translations>)
<Chipaca> is system settings hanging when you go to battery -> screen brightness a known issue?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok ignore that bug from the mail we actually already handle this on our side
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but.. Please do keep it in the backlog to investigate removing the need for the .desktop file
<ogra_> Chipaca, bug 1337200i think
<ubot5> bug 1337200 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "High CPU due to excessive device changed signals from upower" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337200
<Chipaca> ogra_: dbus daemon is at 10% cpu
<Chipaca> ogra_: pretty much the lowest it's been since starting system settings
<ogra_> then it is a new bug
<ogra_> file it
<Chipaca> some of our IPC patterns are textbook "how not to IPC" :-(
<Chipaca> will do
<Chipaca> bug #1394944
<ubot5> bug 1394944 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "blank screen in battery → screen brightness" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394944
<Chipaca> (on a bit further testing, system settings does not hang past the initial dbus daemon spike, hence "blank screen" in the bug descr)
<zmaj> I have the same bug
<Chipaca> zmaj: +1 it then please?
<Chipaca> ie "affects me too"
<zmaj> I did it...
<Chipaca> thanks
<zmaj> Though I myself have a bug that my touch emulator does not boot...
<ogra_> Chipaca, can you put image number and device name in there ?
<dbarth> ogra_: hey, i have a question about the preinstalled webapps
<dbarth> ogra_: i noticed that googleplus is pre-installed, but it's url dispatcher hook is not active it seems
<dbarth> its
<ogra_> googleplus isnt preinstalled
<ogra_> at least that would be news to me
<dbarth> hmm
<dbarth> then there's something odd
<dbarth> i'm talking about the vivid image, just to be sure
<dbarth> image 28 from this morning
<ogra_> well, would br news to me that we added it
<dbarth> hmm, then it was installed on my phone, but something changed in the way the url dispatcher db is managed may be
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20141121/vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<ogra_> scroll to the bottom
<ogra_> it lists the preinstalled ones
<dbarth> i will try to reinstall the app to see if that puts the hook back into place
<dbarth> ogra_: ok, checking; thanks
<Chipaca> ogra_: done; krillin rtm-proposed #166 fwiw
<zmaj> I heard that they have added windowing into touch...now that is nice progress
<dednick> mardy: hi, i shouldn't think so. I think we check for the app pid before creating the trust prompt
<dednick> mardy: at least in trunk mir we do.
<ogra_> zmaj, can you also add info about which image version and device you use to the bug ?
<mardy> dednick: OK, I'll investigate
<dednick> mardy: what's happening with it?
<mardy> dednick: the trust session is created (and is valid) even if the initiator is a scope (which shouldn't be connected to mir), but then when we actually try to show a window in the session, nothing is shown (and no error is returned either)
<dednick> mardy: ah. i think there's something special going on with the scopes. i think they use the dash maybe?
<dednick> Saviq: ^ you mentioned this yesterday
<mardy> dednick: dunno, but I just hacked our trusted helper to use 99999 as initiator PID (and that pid does not exist), and the session is created and considered valid
<mardy> dednick: this is on the RTM image
<greyback> mardy: ok
<dednick> mardy: what's the mir version on rtm?
<mardy> greyback: thanks. I've been told that you are working on some bug about the splash screen being missing; is that about Online Accounts, or a general issue?
<mardy> dednick: libmirclient8 is 0.8.0+14.10.20141010-0ubuntu1
<greyback> mardy: I'm aware of it, it's vivid only. I've not investigated it yet
<dednick> mardy: ya, well that's the missing patch that alan_g did for non-existing application pids.
<mardy> greyback: do you have the bug #? I'm trying to understand if it's caused by the issue I'm discussing with dednick, or if it's unrelated
<mardy> dednick: ops, sorry, I forgot it was alan_g; but it's great that you found it out
<greyback> mardy: I don't have a bug for it
<greyback> but in my quick look, the OA process was started, but for some reason shell wasn't picking up it up as trust session
<mardy> dednick: BTW, on vivid I've got the same version of mir
<mardy> greyback: OK, let me describe you what I'm seeing, maybe it's the reason for the failure:
<alan_g> dednick: mardy but 1377968?
<alan_g> bug 1377968
<ubot5> bug 1377968 in mir (Ubuntu) "a prompt session with an invalid application pid should be an error" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377968
<dednick> mardy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch/revision/1967
<mardy> greyback: in vivid, OA always tries to create a trust prompt before showing any UI; only if that fails, it shows a snap decision (from a process which instantiates a QGuiApplication, which causes the splash screen to be shown)
<mardy> alan_g: that one, excellent! :-)
<alan_g> yw
<mardy> greyback: now, because of the bug just linked above by alan_g, the trust session always appears to have been created successfully
<nimmersatt> is there a proper texteditor in development?
<nimmersatt> something like libreoffice?
<mardy> greyback: so OA opens its UI in the trust session; but that session is in fact non-working, so nothing is shown on screen
<mardy> greyback: does it sound similar to what you've been told to investigate?
<dednick> mardy: it's fixed in 0.9, just wasn't back-ported to 0.8.
<greyback> mardy: it sounds like the bug that was mentioned to me yes
<mardy> greyback: what is worse, is that OA doesn't know that its window is not shown, so in fact it continues running, hanging all future authentication requests
<mardy> greyback: cool, then I guess you can forget about it
<greyback> mardy: ok, thanks :)
<Saviq> mardy, FWIW, I just discussed this with tvoss yesterday and the longer-term plan would be to allow associating arbitrary PIDs of headless processes (e.g. scopes) with surfaces
<Saviq> mardy, this way, when OA opens a session for that PID, it will come up on surface(s) that's associated with that PID (be it dash, a separate scope view or whatnot)
<Saviq> at least that's the current plan
<mardy> Saviq: ok, that hopefully won't cause problems
<Saviq> mardy, I think that should actually solve problems :)
<Saviq> mardy, as you'll be able to display a trusted prompt for a scope on UI that's actually associated with it
<mardy> Saviq: well, the dash hosts many scopes, so if you refresh the youtube scope and immediately switch to another scope, and see the trusted prompt appear on top of the wrong scope, you might be confused
<Saviq> mardy, that's a corner case, and how is that worse than what you're doing now with the notifications?
<mardy> Saviq: well, the scopes should ask the dash to get an authentication token on its behalf, and if the user swipes to another scope, the dash could cancel the authentication request (or prevent the swiping)
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, problem with that is dash would have to become a proxy for every trusted helper
<mardy> Saviq: if the scope does everything itself under the hood, the dash has no idea of what's happening
<mardy> Saviq: yep, but TBH I don't see a way around it
<Saviq> mardy, I don't think it's going to be too much of a problem (what you described)
<Saviq> mardy, the user did just see the youtube scope
<Saviq> mardy, and the prompt will say what's trying to access what
<Saviq> mardy, and if we pop the prompt up quickly enough, the user won't have time to swipe away ;)
<mardy> Saviq: true, but imagine that the phone has just booted, and the user is swiping throught the scopes to access the last one
<mardy> Saviq: this is more of a UI design problem than a technical one, I guess, but I think that the scopes should not cause any UI prompt at all, unless after an explicit action by the user
<mardy> Saviq: maybe I'm mixing two different issues together :-)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm not sure if it's the non-bootstrapwiped mako I have, but when I now started running UITK AP:s on it with the ubuntu5 from silo 027, unity8 does restarts
<tsdgeos> :S
<Mirv> so it might be the dbus patches aren't that great
<Mirv> tsdgeos: not sure if the unity8 log tells anything http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9147665/
<Mirv> dbus log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9147694/
<tsdgeos> can't see anything obviously wrong in there
<Mirv> I'm going to land the NM fixes + qmake-armhf fix only, which accidentally I have...
<Mirv> and were tested
<kenvandine> bzoltan, what do you think of this https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/qtcreator-plugin-bacon2d
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, does this work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9148051/
<kenvandine> jgdx, for a quilt patch?
<kenvandine> jgdx, do you have a bzr branch already that you used to build?
<jgdx> jgdx, yes
<jgdx> yes
<kenvandine> you can push that and i can sponsor it
<jgdx> I'm building, so that's not done
<jgdx> kenvandine, right
<kenvandine> the patch looks fine
<kenvandine> jgdx, when you do use this in settings, make sure you bump the depends
<kenvandine> so we don't forget to backport this to rtm when that feature gets backported
<jgdx> kenvandine, yup
<kenvandine> jgdx, so without phonesim supporting the mtk stuff, we can't really test it :/
<kenvandine> jgdx, should we look at adding that to phonesim?
<kenvandine> or is this something we would really only test with mock
<jgdx> kenvandine, both radiosettings (the whole interface) and mtksettings are untested in libqofono
<kenvandine> i'm talking about testing in settings
<kenvandine> when we use it
<jgdx> oh that's no problem
<kenvandine> just mock?
<jgdx> yeah
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> makes me happy :)
<jgdx> sorry, thought you were talking about libqofono
<kenvandine> we should sort out testing for libqofono though :)
<kenvandine> ever figure out how to run those tests?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, like you said :) thanks
<kenvandine> so just installed?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> ok, i'll look at fixing that :)
<kenvandine> if you don't mind...
<jgdx> kenvandine, fixing what? Adding radiosettings and mtksettings to phonesim?
<kenvandine> fixing running the tests from the build tree
<kenvandine> it bugs me that we can't do that
<kenvandine> we rely on libqofono for quite a bit, i want it tested during package build at least
<jgdx> kenvandine, aah, cool. There probably is a way, but I did not look for the compiled tests in the build tree.
<kenvandine> i tried briefly when i first packaged it, but didn't have time to figure it out
<kenvandine> jgdx, but it really bothered me, i'd like to finish that :)
<jgdx> +1!
<jgdx> kenvandine, that qa email thread was really good reading this morning.
<jgdx> thanks for that
<kenvandine> jgdx, feel free to add to it :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i feel pretty stongly on that point about where integration testing should be, the tests should be in the component that provides the API/backend not the consumer
<kenvandine> if the indicators break actions, that should get caught in the indicator tests before they land
<kenvandine> otherwise, we'll catch it in our tests after they are broken, which is too late
<kenvandine> so no point in us testing the actions themselves, mocking should be good
<kenvandine> and count on the api contract
<jgdx> kenvandine, totally agree.
<kenvandine> if we have faith in the indicator tests
<tedg> tsdgeos, Saviq, okay I think I have a branch that fixes bug 1394622
<ubot5> bug 1394622 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "0.4+15.04.20141118~rtm-0ubuntu1 causes flickering on spread "alt+tab" gesture" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394622
<tedg> Not sure about landing and all that BS
<tsdgeos> cool!
<tedg> But we can land it in Vivid :-)
<Saviq> tedg, glad
<jgdx> kenvandine, will thou sponsor?  lp:~jonas-drange/+junk/libqofono-allow-changing-technologies-fixes-1373388
<mardy> dednick: I just filed bug 1395028, can you please tell me if I filed it on the right component, and whether it's something which could get fixed in the RTM?
<ubot5> bug 1395028 in QtMir "Dead processes are still shown in a trust session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395028
<kenvandine> jgdx, will do!
<dednick> mardy: hm. not sure if it's qtmir or unity8 that is the problem there. probably qtmir
<dednick> mardy: and "fixable in rtm" is only dependent on what priority it is given by the big shots.
<dednick> mardy: i'm quite supprised that doesnt work though. i would think it should transistion back to A as soon as process B quits.
<mardy> dednick: but that wouldn't be correct, if C appears in the session before B quits
<dednick> mardy: but you said C is hosted on B
<kenvandine> jgdx, what's the bug # for that libqofono feature?
<mardy> dednick: no, they are independent processes; they just have the same MIR_SOCKET variable when they start
<dednick> mardy: unless you're saying that your initiating 2 prompts (B & C) using pid of A.
<dednick> mardy: in which case i think i'll throw my toys out of my pram.
<jgdx> kenvandine, bug 1373388
<ubot5> bug 1373388 in libqofono (Ubuntu RTM) "Allow user to change SIM slot technologies ( ex. 2G vs. 3G )" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373388
<mardy> dednick: did you go and throw the toys out? ;-)
<dednick> mardy: lol. apparently my network did it for me.
<mardy> dednick: yes, that's what I'm doing -- I understood that it would be a supported case
<dednick> mardy: can you detail exactly what the process is? every case is not covered.
<dednick> you have one or 2 prompt helpers?
<dednick> mardy: so: "client A" calls a trust helper ("helper B"), which creates a prompt session using "client A" pid, and creating a prompt "client C". ?
<dednick> then ?
<dednick> mardy: ABC not related to your ABC in the bug above
<bzoltan> kenvandine: I like it :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqofono/0.53-0ubuntu3
<kenvandine> bzoltan, cool... happy with the package name too?
<kenvandine> bzoltan, when is that qmake build going to land in vivid?
<bzoltan> kenvandine: it is not really a plugin as such ... more like qtcreator-template-ham2d
<kenvandine> yeah, that's what i was thinking
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  or bacon it was
<kenvandine> ham2d :)
<kenvandine> hahah
<bzoltan> almost food :)
<kenvandine> bzoltan, or how about qtcreator-bacon2d ?
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  the qmake support depends on mvo's branch to land on click
<kenvandine> so in case it ends up including more than just a template someday ?
<kenvandine> bzoltan, so i was thinking my template could include some magic in deployment.pri to copy the right binary
<kenvandine> what do you think?
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  you name it as you wish.. i would call it qtcreator-template-bacon2d and rename it with transition package when you extend it
<kenvandine> i hate renaming packages :)
<bzoltan> kenvandine: who does not :)
<kenvandine> so deployment.pri could copy the right arch binary into a Bacon2D dir
<kenvandine> or... we could statically link?
<kenvandine> since it's compiled
<bzoltan> kenvandine: statically linking is not possible with the open source license of the Qt :(
<jgdx> kenvandine, zomg thanks
<kenvandine> bzoltan, what do you think of the idea of copying the binary in deployment.pri?
<kenvandine> is that the right place?
<kenvandine> my template could include that
<RMH-SIK> anyone could solve me a doubt?
<jgdx> RMH-SIK, let's hear 'em!
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  sounds doable, why not. Thou I am not sure if it is custom to do so or if there is a known way to deal with such library distribution.
<kenvandine> not that i know of...
<kenvandine> bzoltan, mind if i stick my package in the same PPA as the ubuntu plugin?
<bzoltan> kenvandine: no, feel free
<matv1> dobey mardy I updated the bug and added a video of what is happening
<matv1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1389028
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1389028 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "u1 account crashes and gets removed when installing app" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<matv1> dobey mardy sorry about the quality though :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, them packages worked perfectly: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9150930/
<jgdx> on the device, ril0 ril1 respectively
<kenvandine> woot
<dobey> matv1: go to https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications and delete the entry there for "Ubuntu One @ ubuntu-phablet" then try again, please
<matv1> dobey ahah! you seem to be on the money
<matv1> dobey there seem to be 2 account registrations for ubuntu-phablet
<matv1> dobey that does not seem right, right?
<dobey> matv1: indeed
<dobey> although i don't know how you would have gotten two of them
<dobey> but delete them, try again, and it should work
<matv1> dobey right. how could that happen?
<matv1> will do
<dobey> no idea :)
<ogra_> by doing a "backup restore" of the homedir :)
<dobey> you can only add one account on a device, and the server refreshes the existing token, when you log in from the same device
<ogra_> (whcih is one of the reasons we dont support that yet)
<dobey> ogra_: nope, not even that. this is tokens on the server
<ogra_> ah
<dobey> and the way the auth scheme works, this shouldn't ever happen. so seems like something was wacky with the account on the server side
<dobey> it should happen when any install was attempted though, not just grooveshark
<dobey> so i think that is just an oddity
<kenvandine> renatu, bfiller: ok, i'm happy with the patch
<kenvandine> just tell me when to pull the trigger to upload :)
<bfiller> kenvandine: running through the test plan, so far so good. will let you know soon
<balloons> tedg, I hear you've manually created a fat click package?
<matv1> dobey ogra as I said in the bug. I was able to reproduce this wth that specific app for the past 3 rtm images and also on proposed
<matv1> just for grooveshark consistently
<dobey> matv1: yes, but it doesn't have anything to do with that app
<tedg> balloons, Sure, but more importantly I wrote the code that sets up running them :-)
<tedg> balloons, What's up?
<balloons> tedg, ahh, well let's talk then. I'm trying to create some fat packages for the core apps and put them in the store. Fingers crossed, they will magically appear then on the phone and desktop stores
<dobey> matv1: anyway, i take it that after deleting the tokens on the server, the issue is gone now?
<balloons> well, I should say.. I will be able to install the i386 version on my desktop
<tedg> Sure
<balloons> tedg, so my initial thought was to build traditionally an x86 click, and an armhf click. Then put the builds together and repackage it
<ogra_> cant you be more polite ... thats so discriminating, they only have heavy bones, they arent *FAT*
<balloons> what should I be doing?
<tedg> balloons, That's *basically* it, but you need to make sure everything that is arch specific is in "$(root)/lib/$(arch triplet)" if not already.
<tedg> balloons, For instance there can be a bin directory there for the binary, and we'll choose the right one from the exec file.
<tedg> If you're already installing them there, then it's just a merge.
<tedg> But you might not be putting them there.
<tedg> NOTE: It'll work fine even on non-*big boned* packages if they're in the arch triplet directory.
<balloons> tedg, what do you mean big-boned?
<tedg> balloons, Definitely not you ;-)
<tedg> balloons, ogra_'s comment above ^
<balloons> :-)
 * balloons should have suspected ogra_ 
<ogra_> heh
<matv1> dobey yes it works again now. Thanks very much
<bfiller> kenvandine: all the tests pass, good to push
<kenvandine> woot
<balloons> tedg, how did you specify multi-arch in the click manifest?
<tedg> balloons, Hmm, I'm not sure on that one.
<tedg> balloons, http://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/file-format.html#manifest
<tedg> balloons, "architecture"
<balloons> tedg, ok that seems to ring with listing them out
<tedg> balloons, Yeah, we don't check that at run time. Probably just install and in the store.
<balloons> ping jdstrand
<melvster> could someone remind me how to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu touch ... sorry for asking, I have read 2 of the links in the topic but have limited time and am preparing a demo
<melvster> (running on nexus 4)
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel
<melvster> popey: thank you!
<popey> np
<mhall119> do I need an RTM promotion before I'll start seeing paid apps?
<dobey> mhall119: if you're on the promoted channel, yes
<mhall119> curse my desire for stability
 * dobey wonders if something changed in oxide recently
<ogra_> mhall119, i think so ... yes
<ogra_> might still take a bit ... we just did a re-spin QA is doing the final tests
 * dobey wonders if QA is testing web apps as part of the sanity/smoke testing
<ogra_> dobey, yes a lot changed
<dobey> or maybe in webbrowser-app something broke
<ogra_> (we got a new upstream version with the last proposed image)
<ogra_> did you upgrade to the very latest from 1h ago
<ogra_> it fixes some issues that caused
<dobey> ah. upgrading now. will see if it fixes
<ogra_> it will
<ogra_> the new oxide didnt clean up the QML app cache ... that caused a lot of issue
<ogra_> we now have something in place that wipes the cache completely after OTA
<dobey> so it will delete all the cookies and html5 storage data?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it deletes the QML appcache ... not the browser cache :)
<ogra_> the pre-compiled binaries that get created on first start of a QML app
<dobey> oh, ok
<dobey> i don't see how that would cause the browser to load different sites than what was requested though
<balloons> tedg, so the resulting click doesn't seem to run on my device. I don't seem to be able to manually start them on the shell so I can see what's happening anymore
<dobey> but they do seem to work right again, so eh
<balloons> seems like ubuntu-app-launch seemed to do this, but doesn't now?
<tedg> balloons, Well, it should start them, but it won't print out the stdout
<tedg> balloons, That goes to ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-$(appid).log
<balloons> tedg, ok, how best to debug what's going on?
<balloons> ahh cool
<dobey> balloons: what is the Exec in the .desktop file?
<ogra_> dobey, yeah, i suddenly got the desktop versionn of half my webapp pages
<balloons> dobey, using say ubuntu-app-launch calculator  "able to find keyfile for application"
<dobey> balloons: "calculator" isn't the app
<dobey> balloons: it's com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_$VERSION
<balloons> dobey, ahh right.. I was trying the more qualified name, but not com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_$VERSION
<balloons> ty
<jdstrand> balloons: yes?
<tedg> balloons, You can get it easily with ubuntu-app-triplet com.ubuntu.calculator
<dobey> balloons: how did you even build a click that supports more than one arch, and isn't pure qml or similar?
<balloons> jdstrand, hey, so seems like the click review tools don't like multi-arch packages. I've been playing around this morning with it and I think everything is good, except the click review tools still give me an error
<balloons> dobey, I built 2 clicks and combined them
<dobey> oh i guess for calculator that might be ok, if it's running qmlscene foo.qml as the main process
<jdstrand> balloons: that isn't surprising. can you file a bug and attach the click?
<balloons> jdstrand, ohh, ok then, sure can
<balloons> tedg, so looking at the log it's clear it's not finding the right module. I think I named my lib arch folders wrong
<balloons> you expect arm-linux-gnueabihf and not armhf yea?
<tedg> balloons, correct, you can see what we're expecting with "grep ARCH /usr/share/upstart/sessions/application-click.conf "
<balloons> tedg, awesome. Ok, try number 2 with an i386 build  bundled in too
<balloons> this is cool stuff
<Elleo> '23
<Elleo> oops
<slvn_> Hi
<slvn_> some question ...
<slvn_> I want to try the FullShellRotation
<slvn_> I need to setup my Nexus10 again for ubuntu : so I do : "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel"
<slvn_> and I got an error msg :
<slvn_> 19:20:41 > ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed --wipe --developer-mode --password=1111
<slvn_> DEPRECATED: Implicit 'touch' subcommand assumed
<slvn_> WARNING --developer-mode and --password are dangerous as they remove security features from your device
<slvn_> 2014/11/21 19:21:30 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<slvn_> 2014/11/21 19:21:30 Device is |manta|
<slvn_> 2014/11/21 19:21:32 Flashing version 28 from devel-proposed channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device manta
<slvn_> 2014/11/21 19:21:32 Start pushing /home/slvn/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/manta/version-28.tar.xz to device
<slvn_> 2014/11/21 19:21:32 Cannot push /home/slvn/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/manta/version-28.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is file
<slvn_> any idea?
<popey> slvn_: looks like you need to free some space in /cache/recovery ?
<popey> slvn_: should be able to over adb shell
<slvn_> popey,  there is 500 Mo available, in /cache.  no /cache/recovery. The install is a from a fresh Android 5.0 image for nexus10
<popey> oh
<slvn_> there is not right permission to write in /cache
<popey> not done android 5, sorry.
<slvn_> (i guess..)
<kenvandine> renatu, bfiller: libsynthesis and sync-evolution built in vivid
<kenvandine> you're a go for the sync-monitor silo :)
<kenvandine> actually still vivid-proposed
<kenvandine> but should be enough for your silo
<renatu> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> renatu, np
<balloons> dobey, or alecu I'm trying to see why my multi-arch click isn't showing when I search for it in the i386 store. Everything looks good on the storeside according to beuno
<dobey> balloons: if it's arch i386 on the store, it should show up
<balloons> dobey, is there anything we can do to track it down why it isn't showing from the client side?
<balloons> can I test the same query, or see what data is being returned?
<balloons> dobey, if we query the store with an i386 arch header, it shows in the list. But it doesn't show inside the click scope on the i386 emulator for instance
<dobey> balloons: what framework does it require? what image in the emulator?
<balloons> dobey, it is an older image, I guess I should grab the latest stable
<balloons> if it was the framework, I will be embarrassed
<dobey> balloons: the client sends the list of installed frameworks to filter the results, so you don't install an app and then have it not work because the framework was missing
<ahoneybun> hello all
<balloons> dobey, my apologies. It shows up fine now.. On the happier note, multi-arch click in the store, wahoo
<ahoneybun> yay email about t-shirt was sent out@
<ahoneybun> !
<balloons> congrats ahoneybun !
<dobey> balloons: great
<ahoneybun> balloons: thanks! can't wait
 * ahoneybun upgrades his Xubuntu MacBook to flash his N4
<dobey> oi
<chocanto> popey : Hello ! It was a long time. Do you know if Stefano is here ?*
<popey> hey chocanto
<popey> how you doing?
<chocanto> great and you ?
<popey> great.
<popey> Stefano isn't online right now, can I help?
<chocanto> I'm sorry for long time without any news, I had a lot of things to do, here, IRL
<popey> Not a problem, no need to apologise at all.
<popey> You been getting some spam from launchpad? ☻
<ahoneybun> popey: pop
<chocanto> Ok thank you.
<popey> ahoneybun: goes the weazle.
<chocanto> Well yes, I think it's the only spam I like to see
<balloons> well howdy!
<chocanto> I saw he created good bug report
<popey> He's been very active recently
<chocanto> So I wanted to help him with it, as working on fixing bugs like these will not take me much time, but will help the project
<popey> Awesome! Great news.
<popey> You have no idea how much that's ended my week on a high!
<chocanto> Ahah, why ? :)
<popey> It's always nice to see contributions, and even better when people take a break and feel they can just come back any time.
<ahoneybun> popey: almost 60 downloads
<popey> I like to hope we foster that feeling where people can go when times are difficult for them, and come back when they have time and brain power to do so.
<popey> ahoneybun: for what?
<ahoneybun> my app uBeginner popey
<popey> Awesome!
<chocanto> Without motivation and time it is difficult to be happy to help for a project. Now will be better
<popey> It will help having someone else active, I'm sure?
<ahoneybun> popey: it seems you cant install ubuntu touch on a device from a VM
<popey> ahoneybun: usb in a vm sucks, this is not news ☹
<chocanto> I know how it is difficult to run a project nearly alone, even if you are here to help, so yeah, I don't want him to be the only one active on this project
<ahoneybun> popey: well I have W8 right now for Steam
<ahoneybun> so I tried doing it from a VM with Ubuntu
<popey> chocanto: excellent. drop him a mail, he'll appreciate it.
<popey> got his address?
<chocanto> popey : I already emailed him few times, he asked me more about the project and what we planned to do for the future
<chocanto> popey : But I think it will be easier to talk here
<popey> chocanto: we have a meeting scheduled on irc on thursday
<popey> want me to invite you?
<popey> 15:00 UTC
<ahoneybun> popey: I'm on Lollipop right now on my N4 but I am going to try to live a week without my Android Wear watch
<chocanto> Well, same day, same hour. I can't promise you I will be here, but I can try
<popey> chocanto: otherwise we can always discuss over bugs / merge proposals and email
<popey> ahoneybun: this is one reason I refuse to buy any kind of smart watch - it locks you into one platform.
<popey> chocanto: whats the best email to invite you with?
<chocanto> Of course !
<chocanto> popey : grangeranthony@gmail.com
<ahoneybun> popey: it really does but I was able to kinda sell my Pebble Steel to my mom
<ahoneybun> so that was good for me
<ahoneybun> popey: can you give me some feedback on my app uBeginner? I really want to improve it but do not know where
<popey> chocanto: ok!
<popey> ahoneybun: I wiped my phone, so will re-install it, play over the weekend and provide some feedback.
<ahoneybun> popey: awesome thanks!
<ahoneybun> right now I'm downloading the newest devel-proposed image
<ajalkane> ahoneybun: I'm running dev env in VM and deploying to phone works
<popey> oh hai ajalkane
<popey> late for you
<popey> got snow where you are yet ajalkane ?
<ajalkane> popey: yeah started snowing today. Hopefully it stays. It's pretty dark without snow
<popey> I can imagine
<ahoneybun> ajalkane: how?
<ahoneybun> flashing to?
<ahoneybun> too?
<ajalkane> ahoneybun: at least with VMWare Player it worked without any additional steps
<ajalkane> yes, flashing too
<ahoneybun> wow
<ajalkane> when device is inserted it just asks if to use it inside VM, and then VM grabs it
<ahoneybun> I'm using virtualbox with the addons
<ajalkane> with VirtualBox it's a bit more involved as you have to whitelist the devices that are allowed for VM
<ahoneybun> and I get adb and fastboot to work
<dobey> popey: you could get that watch that tedg was championing
<ajalkane> oh... right... when I started VirtualBox didn't work at all with Ubuntu Touch components, so I've been just using VMWare Player though would prefer VirtualBox
<ahoneybun> VMWare costs money I believe
<ajalkane> if you have adb working then of course theoretically everything else should work. But if you grow impatient you can try VMWare
<ajalkane> VMWare Player is free for personal use
<dobey> what do you need a vm for?
<popey> dobey: is it 12" diagonally on the wrist?
<ajalkane> dobey: to keep upto-date development environment without messing your main OS in anyway. Also easy to discard the VM and start anew if something goes askew
<dobey> popey: no, it has an open API, so you can write apps to interact with it on any platform
<popey> nice
<dobey> ajalkane: i'm still running trusty, and developing phone apps without any problem :)
<ahoneybun> ajalkane: I have a old macbook around and just used it to flash the OS at least
<tedg> popey, The community open stuff: http://metawatch.org/
<dobey> ajalkane: you should be able to run app locally in a chroot or lxc, at least, for testing
<popey> Can it tell the time?
<tedg> popey, TI makes a dev kit based on their API as well, if you want to build your own watch.
<ajalkane> dobey: ah... I wasn't that lucky. I had to upgrade to 14.10 before it was released. But it might have been it was unrelated to the OS version.
<popey> (usual 'can you make calls on it' joke from ye olde openmoko days)
<tedg> popey, Heh, the retail website: http://meta.watch/
<popey> Okay, yes, I want that.
<ajalkane> ahoneybun: how USB works probably varies by the host running it. I'm running on Linux host
<popey> Make it so.
<ajalkane> dobey: no doubt... VirtualBox and VMWare are just to me much easier to figure out
<dobey> ajalkane: i don't know. i'm using the sdk from the ppa, and not having any issues
<ahoneybun> ajalkane: I have a Windows host
<dobey> i find trying to develop inside a vm to be incredibly frustrating
<dobey> no private keys, video is not great, and a bit of a pain to interact with
<ajalkane> dobey: well I was also using 12.04 as host for the long time until upgrading to 14.04 and I think it'd been an issue trying to keep dev env working on that without separate VM install
<popey> ahoneybun: might want to add a link / category for discussion - http://discourse.ubuntu.com/
<ajalkane> dobey: no private keys? Well, when I'm developing I don't usually watch much cat videos :P. But I can always switch to host to watch them when necessary
<dobey> my biggest problem is that nautilus likes to crash
<dobey> ajalkane: you don't use version control, gpg, and ssh?
<ajalkane> dobey: I do, but it takes just a couple of seconds to copy private keys to VM
<ajalkane> so I was wondering if you meant something else
<dobey> no i didn't mean something else
<dobey> but there's editor configs, etc etc as well
<dobey> just too much pain
<ajalkane> some people even store their private keys on a shared folder that's common for host and the VM
<dobey> good for those people
<ajalkane> sure, it's always a bit of setting up when making a new VM, no argument there
<dobey> any time i tried to set up shared folders in a VM it was always a pain, and never worked
<ajalkane> heh yeah, I don't use shared folders for that kind of stuff either. Only for transferring files between host and guest
<dobey> on the other hand, lxc basically just works
<dobey> makes it easy to edit code in the editor on the host os, and compile/test it in the lxc
<ajalkane> yeah I should one day take a closer look at lxc
<ahoneybun> popey: for what?
<popey> ahoneybun: your app ☻
<ahoneybun> oh I just for UT installed on my N4
<ahoneybun> very slick
<popey> no, i mean, you might want to add discourse to your app, like forums
<ahoneybun> oh yea yea
<ahoneybun> I can;t get my wifi to work
<Elleo> popey: if you're bored... I just finished updating and polishing up Deep Vision and have submitted it for review ;)
<slvn_> Hi, just tried the FullShellRotation on Nexus10, with natives applications. One Portrait and One Landscape. It seems working fine !  Only issue seems to be the status bar that remains sometimes. ( I mean sometimes, because it is there is in Landscape and not in portrait), or vice-versa.
<popey> Elleo: ooh
<popey> oooh and more ooooh
<Elleo> heh
<popey> Elleo: probably wanna update the framework?
<popey>     ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1 is ye olde
<Elleo> popey: ah, right; will do that now
<popey> k
<popey> will wait for that
<slvn_> FullShellRotation : actually, seems a bug : open a landscape app. go to lockscreen and come back.  the app is badly rotated and truncated.
<Elleo> popey: ah, do the 14.10 frameworks work on RTM? should I just be targetting the final 14.04 ones?
<Elleo> it should be compatible with either, so I guess targetting the lower framework makes sense anyway
<popey> it'll work, sure. the 14.04 ones exist on the rtm images
<Elleo> okay, so I'll change the framework to ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml
<popey> why not 14.10?
<popey> _nobody_ is running 14.04
<Elleo> popey: I tried 14.10 but it wasn't launching on RTM
<Elleo> (was fine on vivid though)
<popey> well thats odd
<popey> "click framework list" will tell you what's supported on your device
<Elleo> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml is supposedly supported
<Elleo> I'll just try that again
<popey> thats liste don my device too
 * popey cleans out the cumbs from his keyboard
<Elleo> hmm, just tried again and its working fine
<Elleo> maybe I mistyped something
<Elleo> or perhaps it had some issue with the package going between frameworks
<cwayne1> Elleo: do cutespotify next! :D
<Elleo> since I uninstalled it before retrying this time
<Elleo> cwayne1: yep, that's next on my backlog :)
<cwayne1> Elleo: :D  so I tried to make my scope use play.spotify,com, but turns out that needs flash
<Elleo> cwayne1: yeah :(
<Elleo> popey: ah, my security policy doesn't match that framework
<cwayne1> so as of now, the spotify scope is pretty worthless, you can search your library and stuff, but can only play 30 second previews :/
<Elleo> cwayne1: it'd be cool if you could add songs to playlists from it
<Elleo> the app doesn't have any support for that at the moment
<cwayne1> hm, that would be cool, not sure though (there's not much wiggle room in scope toolkit re: functionality)
<Elleo> cwayne1: can you not add a custom button to the preview widget?
<Elleo> although I guess you'd then need to be able to select a playlist which could be hard
<cwayne1> Elleo: well you can, but all it can do is pass a URI
<cwayne1> and then call it from url-dispatcher
<Elleo> ah
<Elleo> popey: all passed :)
<popey> huzzah
<cwayne1> also, hoping my apps pass the manual review for including account-plugins
 * cwayne1 would like to think he's trusted enough
 * popey puts a black mark against cwayne1 
<cwayne1> :(
<Elleo> heh
<popey> i do like this rss feed mzanetti mentioned
<popey> put it in shorts
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-21-232849.png
<popey> now i know which apps are new
<Elleo> oh, neat
<Elleo> it'd be nice to have a "New Apps" section in the store
<popey> yeah, everyone says that :D
<Elleo> heh
<popey> lobby beuno
 * popey installs deep vision
 * popey wanders round the house taking photos of things
<mzanetti> +1 on the "new apps" category
<mzanetti> :)
<cwayne1> +1
<popey> ooh i like the download classifiers thing in deep vision, that's natty
<Elleo> yeah, I wanted to make it possible for people to create their own classifiers and easily integrate them
<Elleo> actually training classifiers is a massive pain though
<popey> take zillions of photos of a think?
<Elleo> zillions of photos + super beefy GPU + 3 days solid computation
<popey> heh, killed it
<Elleo> if I had unlimited resources I'd try and setup some sort of cloud service that you could just upload your training data to and let it do all the complicated stuff
<popey> i think it ate all the ram on my phone and got OOM killed
<popey> because it looks all blurry
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I've had that happen a few times on krillin, but not on mako
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-21-233356.png
<popey> oh, entire phone died
<Elleo> so I think it's pretty much hitting the memory limits on krillin
<popey> 27241 phablet   30  10   18100  12696   3940 R  77.3  1.3   0:54.71 apport
<popey> hello apport
<popey> unity8 died
<Elleo> would be nice if the store let you specify minimum hardware requirements
<popey> no App of the week for you! :D
<Elleo> heh
<cwayne1> ha, xkcd viewer was app of the week for weeks and never worked :)
<popey> yeah, we take recommendations for top app picks or apps of the week
<Elleo> popey: does it always crash for you, or only occassionally?
<popey> lemme try again
<popey> app wont start now ☹
<Elleo> :/
<popey> guess unity 8 is wedged
<popey> reboot time
<cwayne1> honestly seems to me that anything that crashes unity8 is a unity8 (or some related project) bug, if we have these super-sandboxed apps, nothing an app can do should crash anything
<Elleo> cwayne1: iirc there's currently a bug for apport doing bad things and eating up all resources after a crash, I'd guess that's what caused the unity crash
<cwayne1> ah yes
<cwayne1> the latest top-blocker even
 * popey attaches a RAM PAK to his phone
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> 21st century RAM PAK - make a swap file on an SD card ;)
<popey> oooh!
<popey> no velcro needed!
<Elleo> heh
<popey> http://www.nightfallcrew.com/wp-content/gallery/memotech-memopack-16k-for-sinclair-zx-81/IMG_9008.jpg
<popey> them were the days
<popey> Saved up so much pocket money for that memopak
<popey> stupidly used blu-tak initially to hold it on
<Elleo> heh
<sarnold> blutak for the memopak! what could go wrong? :)
<popey> you were a BBC Micro guy?
<popey> well indeed!
<popey> heat
<popey> it turns out
 * cwayne1 feels too young for this conversation
<Elleo> I should be too young for this conversation, but we had an enterprise in our house long after more modern things arrived ;)
<popey> enterprise?
<Elleo> popey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_%28computer%29 <-- really neat, but commercial failure
<popey> Is that Times New Roman on that keyboard!?
<Elleo> my font identification isn't good enough to confirm that
<popey> might not be, just looks out of place
<cwayne1> yeah, still too young :P
<popey> actually more like courier
<popey> haha
<popey> cwayne1: what was your first computing device?
<Elleo> just looking at the images on wikipedia gives me warm childhood feelings
<popey> hehe
<cwayne1> popey: i don't really know tbh
<cwayne1> i got a desktop as soon as i learned to read
<cwayne1> but i never really knew what the hardware was
<cwayne1> all i remember is it ran windows 3.1
<popey> golly
<popey> get you with a GUI
<popey> In my day.. etc
<Elleo> heh
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-22
<popey> \o/ http://hogsmeade.lieberbiber.de/appstorediff.xml
<Elleo> :)
<popey> Elleo: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-22-000149.png hmmm
<popey> seems to have taken a cropped photo I gave it
<popey> I mean, the photo is full size
<popey> but it's showing the central 1/3rd
<popey> haha, oh this gets better
<Elleo> popey: it uses the full photo, it's just I display it filling the screen
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-22-000231.png
<popey> my cat is _not_ a weasel
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> close enough
<popey> for government work..
<cwayne1> popey: well, if i wanted to make you feel old, i'd point out your first computer is 7 years older than I am
<SturmFlut> popey: I didn't expect that my server would become an integral part of the Ubuntu Touch infrastructure when I wrote that feed
<Elleo> in the next version I might show a few more of its candidate suggestions, that can be extra fun
<popey> SturmFlut: \o/
<Elleo> popey: e.g. it thinks my boat is a "limousine / canoe"
<Elleo> which seems pretty accurate to me
<popey> hahah, brilliant
<popey> i think this could become quite the amusing meme app
<Elleo> yeah, it's fun to play with
<cwayne1> SturmFlut: if you need a mirror or anything, let me know, I'd be happy to help
<popey> "Avacado / BMW"
<Elleo> I wouldn't rely on it to identify which mushrooms are edible though...
<popey> SturmFlut: same here
<SturmFlut> popey, cwayne1: Luckily i've already got the replacement hardware here. I hope 32 cores and 512 GB of RAM can handle the load. If not, I can always cluster a thousand Raspberry Pis.
<popey> two would probably do ☻
<cwayne1> SturmFlut: that escalated quickly :)
<Elleo> heh
<SturmFlut> popey: Mark predicted 200 million Ubuntu users in 2015, i am only realistic
<popey> heh
<popey> phone the electricity board, get them to spin up some hydro
<popey> incoming!
<popey> Elleo: did you ever figure out the issues you had back in malta with the stargazing app?
<SturmFlut> popey: Nucular. It's pronounced, 'nucular'.
<Elleo> popey: nope never got back to it, but I handed all the source to Mirco to play with in Washington, so he might do something more with it ;)
<popey> I'll nag him :)_
<Elleo> heh
<popey> He was one of the first people I spoke to at my very first UDS in Sevilla
<Elleo> you need to find someone low level to nag about getting compass support in qtsensors working too for that ;)
<popey> He showed me his Lowfat UI concepts on my touch screen laptop.
<popey> noted
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntustorediff/pull/1
<mzanetti> popey: soon with pics ^ (given SturmFlut approves)
<popey> oooh!
<popey> served up from our infra, not his?
<Elleo> mzanetti: neat
<mzanetti> popey: well, so far I don't host anything. and my server isn't that powerful
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: merged
<mzanetti> awesomes
<popey> sweet!
<mzanetti> popey: I failed to add it in shorts though
<popey> i used a tinurl ☻
<cwayne1> should be a scope!
<mzanetti> actually... can we have links to scopes in there?
 * cwayne1 balmers SCOPES SCOPES SCOPES SCOPES SCOPES SCOPES SCOPES SCOPES
<mzanetti> like scope://appstore/appid or something?
<mzanetti> so tapping one would bring you to the store and install it
<popey> that would be logical
<mzanetti> cwayne1: do you know?
<cwayne1> mzanetti: there's not a scope:// url for it, there could be a ubuntu store uri for it perhaps (i dont know)
<mzanetti> popey: so your cat is a weasel?
<mzanetti> popey: you were lucky: http://i.imgur.com/HW9jtQ5.jpg
<Elleo> heh
<cwayne1> man, i want a pet now
<Elleo> I knew it was a bad idea to add smell sensors to the phone
<mzanetti> :D
 * SturmFlut goes to sleep
<mzanetti> o/
<popey> haha
<mzanetti> totally off for the thing, but I guess the word is close enough :D http://i.imgur.com/EtP556n.jpg
<mzanetti> funny app Elleo
<Elleo> mzanetti: heh, somehow I suspect that drones weren't in the training set ;)
<popey> what was?
<popey> skunks and weasles, clearly
<Elleo> popey: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/173317971/ImageNet.words <-- these things
<mzanetti> Elleo: is the training material plain images or does it require some additional info?
<Elleo> mzanetti: basically plain images plus a bit of metadata (like what they're images of)
<mzanetti> Elleo: would be cool if users could enter the name and upload it
<Elleo> mzanetti: there's details on the training process here: http://libccv.org/doc/doc-convnet/ (scroll down to "How to train my own classifier")
<Elleo> mzanetti: yeah, that'd require me setting up a super beefy server for the training
<mzanetti> yeah. I guess SturmFlut can help with his cluster of a million rpis :D
<Elleo> mzanetti: and it'd have to be done in batches, since it's not really a continuous learning algorithm, you have to retrain the whole thing to add new data to it
<Elleo> heh
<mzanetti> I see
<Elleo> mzanetti: next thing I might do is make an OpenTLD app, that's a continuous learning algorithm for tracking stuff
<mzanetti> ever since I played Akinator once I can't stop thinking about how to build up such a database
<Elleo> oh, looks like OpenTLD has been superceded by this now: http://www.gnebehay.com/cmt/
<Elleo> that should be fun to play with
<mzanetti> Elleo: that OpenTLD thing might be useful for the camera app
<Elleo> mzanetti: yeah
<Elleo> there's lots of nifty computer vision and image processing libs we could be making use of for fancy things
<Elleo> I want to try putting together an Ubuntu Touch robotics kit at some point
<Elleo> that'd be fun
<mzanetti> oh yeah
 * popey ensleepens
<Elleo> plus I could include my AI learning library, and force people to use it :P
<popey> nn chaps
<Elleo> night popey :)
<mzanetti> good night
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> popey: imgur.com/KUWSD7D
<^Manu> wow, lots of people/
<^Manu> i'm wondering... need to buy a new phone. does anyone have any realistic estimates of ubuntu-touch release dates? it seems to have slipped past the dates written all over the net.
<^Manu> also, is it known whether both mx4 versions will be supported? or just the pro/'amateur'?
<^Manu> i'm considering to get an mx4, or just get a nexus if it's all still some time away...
<^Manu> hmm, lively place :)
<^Manu> i wonder if this is any reflection on the late launch date ;)
<ahoneybun> hey ^Manu
<anpok_> ^Manu: what dates have been written?
<willcooke> Plugging my phone in to my laptop via USB should "just work" right?  In so much as I should see some kind of mass storage device on to which I can copy music or whatever?
<ogra_> willcooke, it should pop uo a nautilus window (unless you disabled that)
<willcooke> ogra_, Then I've broken something, cos it's not doing that.
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> I wonder
<willcooke> nope
<willcooke> I thought I might have dev. mode on, but I dont
<ogra_> dev mode shouldnt influence MTP behavior
 * willcooke tries a different USB cable
<ogra_> your PC should definitely show a device in the unity launcher
<ogra_> what device/channel ?
<willcooke> ogra_, reboot laptop - no change
<willcooke> rebooting phone now
<ogra_> what are you running on the laptop
<ogra_> works fine here on utopic
<willcooke> 14.04
<willcooke> trusty
<ogra_> thats what i run on my desktop ... works fine there too
<ogra_> very weird
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> do I have to have an sd card in the phone?
<ogra_> no
<willcooke> ok, laptop  *is* seeing device
<willcooke> but
<willcooke> Nov 22 11:45:35 malfunctioning-eddie mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 14 was not an MTP device
<ogra_> wow, file a bug please ... looks like the mtp server didnt start
<willcooke> will do, thanks a lot ogra_
<ogra_> not sure how that could happen since it works here (and did for QA when testing yesterday)
<willcooke> I'm special ;)
<willcooke> ogra_, what should I file the bug against in LP?  wiki says not against ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> mtp
<willcooke> ogra_, got it - thanks
<willcooke> mtp doesnt have bugs in LP
<willcooke> wait
<willcooke> yes it does
<willcooke> ignore
<ogra_> :)
<popey> willcooke: i put all my music on an sd card, that way i can reflash the phone clean and know it's all still there
<popey> also more space
 * popey adds 32GB SD Cards to amazon wishlist
<willcooke> popey, well - that's quite interesting, because that's exactly what I wanted to do
<popey> heh
<willcooke> True story:
<popey> does it show up after a phone reboot?
<willcooke> I set up a VM with windows on so I could installed iTunes, so that I could sync wirelessly to my phone
<popey> you know you have to pin unlock the phone to show up the mtp stuff?
<willcooke> popey, I didn't, but that doesn't make any difference.  Also we should make that clear, it's non-obvious (to me at least)
<willcooke> so anyway
<willcooke> Installed iTunes.  synced my phone with a cable, everything working
<willcooke> go wireless
<willcooke> doesnt work
<willcooke> just craps out all the time,
<popey> itunes....
<willcooke> and playing music from the shared itunes library also doesnt work
<popey> you're talking iphones?
<willcooke> yeah
<popey> ahhh
<willcooke> So that's it
<willcooke> I'm done with Apple now
<popey> hah
<willcooke> I thought it might be nice, but it's crappy unless you have Apple everything
<popey> ya
<willcooke> I'm going to look at building a plug in for Rhythmbox to sync with Ubuntu phone over wifi.
<willcooke> because I can
<willcooke> Go freedom
<popey> I hear from the youth that they don't generally put music on their devices but stream from online sources
<willcooke> yeah, but that costs money.  I could make it at home for nothing
<willcooke> Principals,
<willcooke> very very narrow principals
 * popey sees ogra spam in his inbox
<willcooke> here's a good one for you... how do I test the battery in my multimeter?
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> updating all my apps to proper frameworks :)
<ogra_> ... and the right categories
<ogra_> ogra_k, foo
<ogra_> hah, notifications work in kiwirc ... nice
<popey> popeyk: yo
<popey> popeyk: yo
<popey> nice!
 * ogra_ updates the app to drop the hearder and default to #ubuntu-touch
<popey> make a webapp in the store that comes directly here ☻
<ogra_> *header
<ogra_> popey, there is one ... since ages ;)
<popey> hah
<ogra_> i'm just updatin it
<popey> only available in germany? ☻
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph.png
<popey> downward yesterday as we lost some fake paid apps i think
<ogra_> and updated ...
<popey> then back up again as everyone uploaded new scopes and stuff
<ogra_> "only available" isnt set
<ogra_> you should see it in the store
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> doesnt show in communications ... where it should be
<ogra_> but a search finds it
<popey> what's it called?
<ogra_> kiwi
<ogra_> well, kiwi irc
<ogra_> but kiwi should find it
<ogra_> i dont get why it doesnt show in the category
<ogra_> hmm, the freenode app doesnt show in the category either
<ogra-f> freenode app works too :)
 * ogra_ uploads update
 * ogra_ sighs ... 3rd session crash today 
<popey> ogra_: ever in a state where apps won't start?
<popey> shorts and music (and others) just sit at the spinner
<ogra_> popey, yeah
<popey> hmm
<popey> reckon we have a bug for it?
<ogra_> i had that one twice and just now the whole session restarted under my finge
<ogra_> r
<ogra_> well, kind of
<ogra_> bug 1394919
<ubot5> bug 1394919 in cgmanager (Ubuntu RTM) "constant crash in trying to collect info for recoverable error" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394919
<popey> on my phone right now it freezes up for .5s every so often
<popey> like when unlocking
<ogra_> most likely apport is running
<ogra_> but thats only fallout ... cgmanager has issues ... but apport cant collect info about it
<popey> no, nothing is running
<popey> haha, where'd that popeyk come from!
<popey> oxide is allowed to run in the background?
<popey> my phone has been locked for ages, and that guy was still connected?
<popeyk> Odd
<popeyk> still running
<ogra_> well, it somehow got foregrounded
<ogra_> kiwi reconnects automatically
<pindonga> hi .. I'm trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 7.. I'm following the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<pindonga> I've managed to install the dual boot app, but I can't find a utopic channel
<pindonga> it only lists trusty and some variants of it
<pindonga> is that bc my laptop (from where I run the dualboot.sh script) is running trusty?
<Tassadar> pindonga: Nexzs 7 (2012) is no longer supported, so newer utopic builds are not available for it
<pindonga> what's the best channel to use, and how can I select it if it's not in the list?
<pindonga> mhh
<pindonga> Tassadar, so what are my choices here? use trusty image (possibly quite outdated and potentially broken?) or not use ubuntu touch at all?
<Tassadar> yeah, pretty much
<pindonga> :/
<pindonga> thx Tassadar
<pindonga> Tassadar, in the case I had a supported nexus 7 (2013 I guess)
<pindonga> would utopic be the right channel to use?
<pindonga> for a 'stable' experience
<Tassadar> yes
<Tassadar> although ubuntu-rtm and vivid-proposed channels are newer, I'd probably use ubuntu-rtm (no vivid-proposed passed QA yet)
<cwayne1> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 is the most stable
<pngo_> why I can't edit sources.list
<nhaines> pngo_: the root file system is read-only and not meant to be modified.
<nhaines> You can enable read-write mode, but then you won't be able to update the phone again.
<pngo_> nhaines, I've tried phablet-config writable-image but I get command not found. Do you know other way?
<nhaines> pngo_: that's the only way. You have to reboot after, I think, but that should do it.  You can probably just create the right file at the right place, but I forget what it is now.
<popey> pngo_: nhaines /userdata/.writable_image
<popey> pngo_: i usually just do this:-
<popey> adb shell
<popey> sudo touch /userdata/.writable_image
<popey> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<cwayne> \o/ submitted new untappd scope to the store
<cwayne> now just need someone to review it and let it in :P
<cwayne> cough cough popey
<cwayne> popey: so i got an untappd webapp working with account-plugins \o/
<pngo_> I have another problem I wrote some scripts and I can execute them via adb but can not via terminal
<pngo_> I get /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<pngo_> also I can not execute them as sudo
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-23
<ryukafalz> So what's the app situation like these days? Haven't given Ubuntu Touch a try in a while.
<melvster> does anyone here actually use ubuntu touch to connect to IRC?  if so, could you recommend an app?
 * ryukafalz wonders if Communi has an Ubuntu Touch UI
<melvster> oh irccloud is there!
<Elleo> cwayne, popey: got cutespotify working again, just need to finish making it resolution independent and then I can see about hacking in url-dispatcher and possibly suspension prevention (for the unconfined version)
<lotuspsychje> you guys read this1 yet?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/ubuntu-phone-partner-bq-november-event
<dragon_> Hi
<dragon_> I'm looking to port Ubuntu touch onto an Asus Transformer tablet T100TA
<dragon_> I was wondering if anyone has tried this before?
<cwayne> popey: thanks for lettin untappd through :)
<cwayne> rsalveti: heya, don't suppose you'd want to help me try and port oneplus one to ubuntu :P
<popey> cwayne: np, unpublished my app
<cwayne> popey: you could've left it up, but either way works I suppose :)
 * cwayne should write a tutorial on using online-accounts in webapps
<cwayne> it's much easier than I expected
<popey> makes no sense having both really
<popey> especially as mine is broken
<popey> yes, yes you should
<popey> would be good on developer.ubuntu.com
<cwayne> i'll try and do that today
<popey> nice one
<cwayne> in between my mini self-scope-sprint
<popey> let mhall119 know, he can publish it there
<cwayne> will do
<taiebot> Hey i have a suggestion for the webapps. Could the header bar be also a link to the home page of the webapp? For the moment its just a previous button but it would be nice to have a home button on top instead of the title.
<ogra_> taiebot, i was thinking about suggesting to use the favicon as home button (so you dont waste extra space)
<ogra_> file a whishlist bug agaiinst webbrowser-app
<taiebot> Ok will do. its just the header bar is sitting there quite empty does not feel very integrated to the system.
<ogra_> well, its is most of the time only tthere for a back button
<cwayne> woo, got a dictionary scope done
 * cwayne is on a roll
<cwayne> im really loving the automated reviews into the store
<bangmode> howdy
<bangmode> im looking for a new nexus 4 16 gb for usage with ubuntu, but it seems to be sold out everywhere... does anyone here know some online shop still sellin it?
<pngo_> Is there a documentation or something explaining how to make app running all the time? Music-app must use it. I would like to stream audio via mplayer but as soon as screen becomes black, mplayer stops working.
<ahayzen> pngo, we have exceptions across the platform
<pngo_> ahayzen, so id there a way to add mplayer to that exception?
<pngo_> so is .....
<ahayzen> pngo_, from my understanding, not currently unless you are called com.ubuntu.music ;) ... i'm sure there will be in the future as we need to remove our hacky ways ... we are waiting for background playlists support within media-hub for this
<pngo_> ahayzen, thank you
<ahayzen> pngo_, i'm sure jhodapp may be able answer your questions more clearly if he is about
<pngo_> ahayzen, do you know is I can call music-app from terminal. I'm thinking to pipe music to music player ex. mplayer | music-app, but I'm not sure how to call it
<ahayzen> pngo_, i don't think that would work
<ahayzen> pngo_, you really want to tell media-hub to play the stream
<ahayzen> pngo_, then it'll continue playing when the screen is off .. or at least has the possibility it might ;)
<ogra_> pngo_, there are no exceptions, there are services your app can use (music-app has no exception at all)
<ogra_> but these services are only provides to QML or via C++ ...
<ahayzen> ogra_, we have a lifecycle exception though ?
<ogra_> you would have too write a C++ wrapper for mplayer to make that work
<ogra_> ahayzen, not for music-app, only for the media-hub service
<ahayzen> ogra_, no we do...
<ogra_> (there used to be one for music-app in the past, that should hevae been dropped a while ago when the media-hub grew that feature)
<ahayzen> ogra_, media-hub doesn't meet our requirements yet though...hang on let me find the code
<ogra_> if ti hasnt been dropped yet, thats definitely a bug
<ahayzen> yeah it is
<ahayzen> we are waiting for background playlists
<ogra_> oh, i thought that had landed
<ahayzen> ogra_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/application_manager.cpp#L217
<ahayzen> ogra_, nope not yet
<ogra_> ouch
<ahayzen> ogra_, i think that is the *last* exception... once background playlists are done in media-hub then we are a 'normal' app
<ogra_> well, in any case new apps shouldnt count on any exceptions anymore
<ahayzen> ogra_, yeah exactly
<ogra_> there are a few services that are allowed to run and apps need to use them ... if they dont, they will just get suspended
<ogra_> (and afailk that is only media-hub and the push-service atm)
<ogra_> you would first have to pacckage mplayer as a click ... with all its deps anyway ,,, and then teach it to talk to media-hub ...
<ogra_> in the end writing a player from scratch would be a lot less work ;)
<ogra_> (since thats possible in 20-50 lines of QML ... and it will use hardware decoding)
<ogra_> heh, the store seems to have a busy weekend, tons of new apps today
<cwayne> ogra_: some of that was me :P
<ogra_> yep, i see it :)
<ogra_> and some was me :)
<cwayne> :)
 * ogra_ is sad that his phone doesnt survive more than 3-2h before hanging hard today though 
<cwayne> mines been pretty solid
<cwayne> more solid than my desktop lately in fact
<ogra_>  havent had to reboot that much in the last few weeks
<cwayne> i get a hard freeze at least once a day
<cwayne> i'd gone months without one before last week :/
<ogra_> intel graphics ?
<cwayne> amd
<ogra_> ah
<K1773R> cwayne: memtest
<cwayne> yeah, i should
<cwayne> but that would dig into my scope-writing time :)
 * ogra_ could live with losing one desktop here ... that my phone hangs hard with the supposed golden milestone is kind of more worrying atm
<xplt> Hi all! I have a question: what are "Kits" and why I can't "Autocreate" one (and do I actually need them if I use the emulator?)?
<bangmode> hi again
<bangmode> can anyone help me finding a new unused nexus 4 16 gb i cant find it in any online store
<xplt> After entering my password, I get this: http://pastebin.com/Q2m5HZrk
<xplt> Or do I need additional packages?
<xplt> Hm...
<pngo_> ok I'm trying another approach, I read that it is possible to adb to localhost but in order to do that I need to add adbkey.pub to ./data/misc/adb/adb_keys. I can not do that do to permission. Any ideas?
<xplt> Ugh. Yeah, I haven't had needed packages. But since Qt Creator/Ubuntu SDK asked for my password why couldn't it do it automatically?
<ogra_> pngo_, key auth is completely disabled in ubuntu adbd
<ogra_> oyu can use phablet-shell (from the phablet-tools package),, that will enable tcp forwarding and run a ssh login via the adb connection though
<ogra_> xplt, you might have more luck in #ubuntu-app-devel
<xplt> Oh
<xplt> thanks
<ogra_> (most app devs hang around here as well, but might not watch this channel for SDK questions... specifically on a sunday)
 * popey looks at the store spam
<popey> expecting http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph.png to get an up-tick tomorrow
<cwayne> how many apps made it in today?
<popey> about 15
 * popey looks at ogra_ 
<cwayne> nice
<cwayne> popey: i was only 5 of em :)
<popey> "only" ☻
<xplt> "today"? ;)
<cwayne> yes and yes :)
<popey> cwayne: still about? can you drop in #ubuntu-app-devel ? got someone with a question you may be able to answer
<taiebot1> Is the youtube scope broken on rtm? on vivid the images of the video and the link to the video never gets downloaded. Everything looks ok until you click on one icon and you will see the bug
<cwayne> \o/ more progress http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/preview.png
<melvster> adb shell gives me : device not found
<melvster> but it's there connected in the file manager
<melvster> hmmm
<melvster> adb devices
<melvster> is empty
<pngo_> melvster , is developer mode on?
<melvster> pngo_: I think so, I recently flashed the devel channel, does that reset developer mode to off?
<melvster> ah ha
<melvster> it's off
<melvster> worked
<melvster> oh i had to set a pin :(
<melvster> yay adb shell works :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-16
<xenchrarr> When I try to install ubuntu-touch on my meizu mx4 now, I get the error "can't boot recovery image" - how can I fix this?
<aceman0455>  Hey everyone. im wondered if anyone has a download link for touch flashable files
<pandatrone> good mornin
<pandatrone> g
<InnerCode> Hey guys, I've installed the SDK as stated on developer.ubuntu.com and effected by this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1477580 Does someone knows how to fix it? My phone and desktop are up to date.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477580 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[HTML5] AppaArmor denials to used the system installed UI SDK files, when webapp container used as a launcher" [High,Fix released]
<dholbach> good morning
<InnerCode> Hey guys, Goodmorning. I've already asked this question but I disconnect by mistake. So, again: I've installed the SDK as stated on developer.ubuntu.com and effected by this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1477580 Does someone knows how to fix it?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1477580 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[HTML5] AppaArmor denials to used the system installed UI SDK files, when webapp container used as a launcher" [High,Fix released]
<tvoss> mardy, o/
<tvoss> mardy, for testing https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/last-known-position/+merge/277358
<mardy> tvoss: hi!
<tvoss> mardy, I would propose to create a test setup that includes an Engine instance, a service::Implementation instance, creating  session and subsequently injecting a reference position into the engine
<tvoss> mardy, let me hand you some links to bootstrap the testing setup
<mardy> tvoss: thanks
<tvoss> mardy, you might want to copy http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/location-service/15.04/view/head:/tests/acceptance_tests.cpp#L576
<tvoss> the tests sets up a private testing bus instance, a service and a client
<tvoss> and alters the value of an Engine
 * tvoss takes note to come up with a common fixture
<mardy> tvoss: this link seems helpful indeed; do you want me to create a new cpp file for this test, or should I add it to an existing file?
<tvoss> mardy, add to the existing file. We can have a followup MP to split out the file
<tvoss> mardy, it's getting a little large :)
<mardy> tvoss: OK :-)
<om26er> jgdx, Hi!
<om26er> jgdx, can you tell what mechanism we use to turn on/off data connection from system settings ? Is there a command line way to do that ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Button Day! 😃
<shawnwang> cd :q
<tvoss> mardy, did you have a chance to give https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/651 a spin?
<mardy> tvoss: not yet, sorry
<tvoss> mardy, no worries, I gave it a spin
<jgdx> om26er, hey, yes. /usr/share/ofono/scripts/disable-gprs and /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enable-gprs
<jgdx> om26er, we toggle Powered on the ConnMan interface
<om26er> jgdx, is the ofono script doing exactly the same thing as the UI ?
<jgdx> om26er, yes
<om26er> jgdx, great, thanks
<mardy> tvoss: I've just updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/last-known-position/+merge/277358
<mardy> tvoss: there's an apparently unrelated change in time_based_update_policy.cpp, but it's quite important
<tvoss> mardy, the fix for the uninitialized value?
<mardy> tvoss: no, a fix on the accuracy check
<mardy> tvoss: the previous code was checking the accuracy only if it was set on both the old and the new positions; but I think we should always update the position if there was no accuracy on the old position
<tvoss> mardy, yup, certainly
<mardy> tvoss: I want to change debian/source/format to be "3.0 (native)", so that I can easily build the package with pdebuild; can I sneak this change in my current MP, or do you prefer a separate one?
<tvoss> mardy, separate one, please
<mardy> tvoss: OK
<dobey> brendand: hey. sorry, i was on vacation last week. shouldn't there be a helper in unity8 for doing the search and we should use that instead of doing all the work in the scope ap tests?
<mardy> tvoss: here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/source-format/+merge/277570
<tvoss> mardy, great, thx
<brendand> dobey, that would probably be better, yes. i'm not sure what the motivation behind adding the helper into unity-scope-click instead was
<brendand> dobey, maybe it was a case of path of least resistance at the time
<mardy> tvoss: as for the last-known-position one, I'm preparing a MP against 15.04 (the one you saw was for trunk, just because I happen to be on xenial); as soon as I confirm that it builds on vivid, I'll ping you
<tvoss> mardy, ack, I would like to have a silo for testing asap to take it for a spin
<dobey> brendand: i can only guess that elopio put it there because unity8 didn't have one yet
<mardy> tvoss: I can foresee a problem, though... on the first start, the last known position will be (0, 0); I should add a method is_valid() to the Position class, and don't emit the position changed signal if the cached position is invalid
<tvoss> mardy, hmmm, fair point
<mardy> tvoss: on a project of mine, I'm initializing the latitute to NaN, to mark a position as invalid; do you think this is fine, or do you have a better idea?
<tvoss> mardy, NaN is tricky unfortunately. I would make it an Optional<Position>
<tvoss> mardy, that allows for a very simple check, without relying on (potentially brittle) numeric semantics
<dobey> brendand: also, you cannot dual-land unity-scope-click
<mardy> tvoss: as you wish; for the record, I'm using this: https://gitlab.com/mardy/mappero/blob/master/lib/Mappero/types.h#L113
<mardy> tvoss: the isValid() method on line 123 is indeed fishy :-)
<tvoss> mardy,  ;)
<tvoss> mardy, picky here as I have spent too many hours debugging NaN-induced behavior before ;)
<mardy> tvoss: well, if we have this Optional template, then I won't look further :-)
<tvoss> mardy, yup, in the code
<mardy> tvoss: mmm... using optional there makes the code look weird in many places (mostly because we are inside an Update<>, and an Optional<> makes things pretty weird)
<mardy> tvoss: what about checking if the update timestamp is the beginning of times?
<tvoss> mardy, let me think about it
<tvoss> mardy, why not make the entire update optional?
<mardy> tvoss: I guess the real question is why didn't I think of that? :-)
<tvoss> mardy, :) it's Monday, and looking at code for too long tends to block clear thinking :)
<mardy> tvoss: thanks, this must be it ;-)
<brendand> dobey, i just pushed the change, charles took care of the landing
<mardy> tvoss: but is core::dbus able to handle this type?
<tvoss> mardy, yup
<mardy> ok
<tvoss> mardy, at least that's my excuse on a Monday :)
<mardy> :-)
<dobey> brendand: ok, i'll yell at charles :)
<brendand> dobey, you can yell at me too but i'll just ignore you if it's not relevant :)
<pandatrone> hi all, do you have any idea if there is a way to turn auto focus off on meizu?
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, added some stuff to the indicator mock: https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/mock-wifi-menu-items/+merge/277566
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, the wifi panel in uss is missing a section, and it it's empty in the gtk.Menus export from the indicator.
<pete-woods> jgdx: that sounds pretty weird
<pete-woods> which section is missing?
<jgdx> pete-woods, it does. It's there, but there's no label
<pete-woods> :/
<pete-woods> v. weird indeed
<jgdx> pete-woods, i'll make a bug
<pete-woods> jgdx: screenshits plz
<pete-woods> *shots :$
<jgdx> pete-woods, sure, but what of?
<pete-woods> the uss screen
<pete-woods> the indicator menu
<pete-woods> for easy comparison
<pete-woods> so I know what went missing
<pete-woods> also, is this happening to everyone?
<pete-woods> just happened this once to you?
<pete-woods> etc
<jgdx> pete-woods, the thing is, it's not supposed to show in the indicator
<jgdx> pete-woods, and when I said empty, I meant that it's on /com/canonical/indicator/network/phone_wifi_settings but it has no label property
<jgdx> pete-woods, check it gdbus call -e -d com.canonical.indicator.network -o /com/canonical/indicator/network/phone_wifi_settings -m org.gtk.Menus.Start [0]
<jgdx> {':section': <(uint32 0, uint32 1)>}
<jgdx> that's correct, but according to the design spec there should be a label property (now) “Available Wi-Fi networks”.
<pete-woods> okay
<pete-woods> in a hangout now
<pete-woods> but will talk about this more after
<jgdx> sure
<asac> awe: i am not sure my simpin unlock works... where can i see the log/errors from the ofono thingy on my phone?
<awe> syslog
<awe> grep for "ofonod"
<awe> which phone?
<awe> Mirv, hey had a couple Qt questions for you re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/sync-monitor/+bug/1480877
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1480877 in location-service (Ubuntu RTM) "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,Triaged]
<asac> awe: meizu
<awe> rc-proposed?
<asac> point is i am sure i know the pin
<asac> and the failed attempts counter does not go down
<asac> stays at 3
<awe> hmmm
<asac> awe: where would i see errors if somethig goes wrong during simpin unlock?
<awe> syslog, as I mentioned above
<asac> Nov 16 17:37:38 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[2960]: mtk_radio_state_changed, slot 0: state: SIM_LOCKED_OR_ABSENT md->ofono_online: 1
<awe> is that all?
<awe> ( that looks like an error )
<asac> hmm. its odd
<asac> i dismissed the ping dialog because i didnt want to hard lock it
<asac> but now the SIM isnt detected anymore in the UI
 * asac reboots
 * asac gets the feel something is fishy with that SIM
<awe> k
<awe> did you hot plug it?
<asac> nope
<asac> dont do that
<awe> good
<asac> it was a sim that was in the BQ
<awe> ok
<asac> when i came back the BQ didnt detect any sim at all
<asac> not even my prepaid onces
<awe> wow...
<asac> so i thought BQ is busted
<asac> now i put my normal sim into meizu and its detected, but my simpin doesnt work
<asac> now meize doesnt see my normal sim either :(
<awe> what image are you running
<awe> ?
<awe> rc-proposed?  stable?
<awe> ( don't tell me xenial )
<asac> awe: dunno where that problem is... i am on image...
<asac> 15.04 (r6)
<asac> didnt upgrade though
<asac> so Nov 16 17:54:16 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[2165]: mtk_radio_state_changed, slot 0: state: SIM_LOCKED_OR_ABSENT md->ofono_online: 1
<asac> is what i get after reboot
<awe> that just means the SIM is locked
<awe> ( or absent )
<asac> and meizu doenst ask for prompt anymnore
<awe> you need to enter the PIN
<asac> ok so i really hit the 3 attempts barrier
<asac> still i am 100% sure my pin was correct
<awe> do you have the PUK?
<asac> can a sim reset its PIN somehow/
<asac> or maybe the BQ SIM component chocked and sent some bogus data to it :()
<asac> i have a PUK
<awe> not by itself
<asac> but dont know where :(
<asac> it must be somewhere buried
<awe> unless skynet just woke up on your SIM
<asac> i have this sim for like 5 years or so
<asac> hehe
<asac> well, as i said, the BQ phone seems to have no working SIM slot anymore
<asac> my sim was in there
<asac> when that happened
<awe> mine's about shot too
<asac> might be that there was some static involved
<asac> is it a common error that the SIM slot break on B
<awe> the SIM doors are just about broken for me
<asac> Q?
<asac> ah... well, i can put stuff in
<asac> but it jujst desnt detect anything
<asac> non of my 3 sims
<asac> maybe it fried all by now :)
<asac> damn... i hate trying to find my puk
<asac> how do i unlock if i have it?
<awe> kinda doubtful that all three fo them broke
<asac> seems i am not getting asked for a PUK at least
<awe> really?
<asac> no i dont get prompted
<asac> it just spits out the line above
<asac> 17:56 < asac> so Nov 16 17:54:16 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[2165]: mtk_radio_state_changed, slot 0: state: SIM_LOCKED_OR_ABSENT md->ofono_online: 1
<asac> if i got to settings -> mobile
<asac> i get told it doesnt know my sim
<awe> well... I guess if the count wasn't going down, then it won't know to auto-prompt
<asac> damn i am late and have to run out
<awe> ok
<asac> talk soon. nice to meet friends without phone. lets hope we are able to find each other :P
<awe> maybe you should ping abeato in the morning ( he's same TZ as you )
<asac> hehe
<awe> good luck!
<asac> thanks  thats good
<asac> have to search for the PUK anyway i guess
<awe> k
<awe> you should be able to get it from your operator
<asac> worst case i misuse some old android of my wife
<asac> they throw it away and only give it to me
<asac> when they hand out the sim
<asac> if you loose it they give you a new sim unfortunately
<asac> but its ok
<awe> well... I'll check my MX4 later and verify that PIN unlocking is working
<asac> just nnoying :)\
<asac> that would be cool
<asac> thanks
<awe> we test these pretty thoroughly everytime we release a new ofono
<asac> i am sure i can find the puk :P
<abeato> asac, does the sim work on another phone?
<asac> it worked on the BQ ... then it stopped working on BQ, but so did all other SIMs i had
<asac> so the BQ is broken now for sure
<asac> because i can still use the other sims in the meize
<asac> just not my main one
<asac> that was in the BQ phone when it borke
<asac> :)
<asac> thats all i know
<asac> it asked me for sim 3 times on meizu and now its not asking at all
<asac> i entered the pin i am using since 10 years :)
<asac> so its unlikely wrong
<asac> just didnt unlock
<asac> ok have to run.  lets chat tomorrow
<awe> k
<awe> ttyl
<greyback_> hey, I've an annoying little issue with my Bq - it seems to think I entered the PIN incorrectly, so is demanding a PUK code.
<greyback_> thing is, I never put a SIM into that phone
<OerHeks> greyback_, contact BQ perhaps? puk code is related to a sim, not phone AFAIK
<greyback_> OerHeks: you're right. So I'm suspecting the phone software (ofono) is confused
<asif> hi
<enska> I'm trying to find out when the next OS upgrade might come out for Ubuntu touch?
<stakewinner00> enska, 18 of november i think
<stakewinner00> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-8-update-to-launch-on-november-18-495521.shtml
<enska> ahh, that soon. That would be rally nice.
<enska> And is there some place to announce user comments and bugs?
<enska> rally -> really
<enska> stakewinner00: thanks for the info. Didn't stumble into that page yet.
<stakewinner00> enska, for report bugs?
<enska> aww, well, sometimes the phone apps just crash or misbehave..
<stakewinner00> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers there are the bug lists
<enska> thanks
<stakewinner00> enska, all i know of ubuntu touch is from softpedia :P
<enska> :)
<enska> thats more what I seem to know. :)
<enska> And I'm using this phone daily.
<enska> Not very happy with it atm, though...
<stakewinner00> enska, I only use the phone for call, use telegram, and listen music, i only care about battery lifetime. But yeah, there are some wrongs thinks, like music app.
<enska> yep, background play would nice feature.
<ahayzen> enska, we are working on it :-)
<enska> good to know. :)
<enska> Now
<enska> wrong button
<enska> thanks for replys, I will start going trough the buglists.
<stakewinner00> one question, will ubuntu updates produce some type of "programed obsolescence", I mean, in 10 years, ubuntu update can be bigger than the free space of my phone? For example BQ 4.5 have 8GB of storage, in 10 years an update of ubuntu can be of 9GB for example?
<dobey> stakewinner00: possible, but unlikely. we try to keep the core OS small, and phone images are built specific for devices, so aren't filled with drivers for every possible set of hardware
<dobey> more likely the hardware will just be too slow and limited for modern software at that point, if it's 10 year old hardware
<stakewinner00> dobey, that's good :) I had an ipod touch, but the update was too big, and i don't like to waste money if the hardware still works.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-17
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-9-already-got-a-new-web-browser-app-thai-font-support-496254.shtml
<elimisteve> Hey all, I'm getting a new laptop and I'm wondering 2 things:
<elimisteve> 1. Which version of Ubuntu should I use for developing Ubuntu Phone apps?
<elimisteve> (I understand that it used to matter more but the SDK is now, or will soon, come bundled with what it needs, independent of the OS version you're developing in)
<elimisteve> 2. Can I develop Ubuntu Phone apps just fine on Xubuntu?
<elimisteve> I like to save RAM :-)
<elimisteve> popey: which version of which Ubuntu flavor do you and other Ubuntu Phone devs run?
<elimisteve> am I safe running Xubuntu, or will something be missing?
<elimisteve> Experimenting with Unity 8, to be able to run converged apps on my desktop, would be amazing, if it's stable enough for everyday use
<elimisteve> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC sounds like an awesome way to go, hmm...
<RAOF> elimisteve: You can develop Ubuntu Phone apps wherever you want.
<RAOF> elimisteve: Basically just need QtCreator, which'll work wherever.
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morning
<zzarr> I'm exited for tomorrows release of OTA-8 :D
<elimisteve> RAOF: thanks. What about running Phone apps on the desktop? I know that not all the same APIs are there, but for some apps, it should work. Do you know if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC is the best way to do that?
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: me too :p
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Home-Made Bread Day! 😃
 * mcphail is quite annoyed that his breadmaker makes better bread than he can make by hand
<mcphail> Are we expecting OTA-8 for the bq tomorrow, or will it only be meizu and nexus?
<hasselmm> /me silently hopes of bluetooth fixes
<jibel> mcphail, according to sil2100 landing team email, expect something tomorrow or Thursday
<mcphail> jibel: thanks
<mcphail> hasselmm: don't think bluetooth is changing until OTA9 at the earliest
<jibel> hasselmm, yeah, improvements will be in OTA9 with the release of bluez5
<sil2100> This should land pretty soon, considering it will pass final QA
<hasselmm> jibel: oh! cool. is there a way i can help with testing those changes early?
<hasselmm> really need the bq to work reliable with my car's head unit
<hasselmm> no need to get stopped by police officers for fiddling with the phone :D
<mcphail> hasselmm: yes - I've been waiting for this, too. Hope bluez5 makes a difference as my car can't see my phone at all
<hasselmm> actually contribute my 10% edu time to help fixing bt
<hasselmm> *could*
<hasselmm> mcphail: for me it works perfectly for the very first time after (power cycling the phone? some random period of time? moon phase? after that it stops.)
<mcphail> hasselmm: doesn't work at all for me. Occasionally my phone sees my car, but it never connects
<mcphail> hasselmm: If you could fix it, I would be very happy :)
<slo> Is there any work on getting a Sim Toolkit UI?
<cwayne1> hm,  my app is held up for a warning "Found VCS files in package", but there's no .git or .bzr or anything in the click...
<jibel> hasselmm, if really you want to help you can test rc-proposed once the new BT stack is in. But be aware that it is a non stable build and not recommended for normal usage since it may break, have regressions and you can lose your data.
<hasselmm> jibel: guess i can just backup the full image, with all data, before putting rc-proposed on it?
<jibel> hasselmm, yes, it is not necessarily trivial to do but it is possible to do that indeed
<jgdx> seb128, wily upgrade went very well. Thank you
<seb128> jgdx, hey, good to read ;-)
<rbasak> I have dbus-daemon using 100% CPU making the phone UI unusable. But ssh is absolutely fine. Any debugging tips that would help a bug report?
<rbasak> This is a regular problem on my phone, and I have it in the act.
<rbasak> Aquaris 4.5
<seb128> rbasak, try to dbus-monitor to see if/what is spamming it
<rbasak> seb128: I've logged dbus-monitor output for both system and session buses but I don't see anything obvious.
<rbasak> seb128: I'm not sure what's normal though. It did seem to me that it was using 100% CPU even during periods when dbus-monitor output was relatively quiet.
<seb128> rbasak, :-(
<seb128> I've had issues like that
<seb128> there is at least a n-m spam issue, but I found it weird because usually it's not that many messages
<seb128> pmcgowan might know if that's something still looked at
<seb128> and I know mterry was trying to investigate similar issues
<mterry> Yeah, dbus-daemon can seemingly get stuck processing a backlog of messages, even if dbus-monitor is quiet (I think)
<pmcgowan> rbasak, awe is on the case for the dbus traffic, some fixes in the works
<mterry> awe has been crushing that bug lately
<seb128> great
<seb128> because I still see it here as well
<pmcgowan> its a plethora of matching rules and leaks
<awe> seb128, it's not a NM spam issue
<awe> it's too many bad clients
<seb128> awe, k, it was how people originally described it
<seb128> ah
<awe> sure...
<seb128> awe, is there a bug with the current status/things that have been figured out?
<awe> basically location-services and Qt add match rules for every single NM access point object ever created
<awe> and never clean them up again
<seb128> rather than making you rewrite on IRC things that are available in a place that can be read
<seb128> k
<awe> ...and someone relaxed the per process limit on match rules from 512 to 5k in vivid
<awe> do the math
<awe> ;D
<seb128> that seems like something that has potential for creating issue
<seb128> glad somebody figured it out!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> kudos to whoever found the root issue
<seb128> beer from me at the next $event
<awe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/location-service/+bug/1480877/comments/52
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480877 in location-service (Ubuntu RTM) "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,In progress]
<awe> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/location-service/+bug/1480877/comments/65
<awe> seb128, it's bad because any of our system processes that use QNetwork inherit a backend NM bearer plugin that creates these signal watches
<awe> so it effects unity8, maliit-server, sync, ...
<awe> and gets worse the longer WiFi is continually running
<seb128> urg
<awe> yup
<seb128> well at least it's an understood issue and fixing the root cause should solve it
<awe> indeed
<seb128> I like that better than a random statement of "dbus doesn't handle load"
<awe> seb128, me too
<rbasak> seb128, mterry, awe, pmcgowan: thanks! That sounds like my issue. It makes my phone unusable after a day or two without rebooting. Thank you for working on it.
<rbasak> I wonder if Unity/Mir shouldn't hang the UI when dbus-daemon is slow though? Or does it rely too heavily on it to decouple?
<awe> rbasak, yw
<awe> rbasak, the problem is that the bus gets clobbered by all these rules
<awe> which in turn effects every process that attaches to the system bus
<awe> and every message passed thru that bus
<rbasak> awe: ah - UI interaction needs to go through the bus itself? That makes sense.
<awe> so unfortunately the only way to decouple is to stop the rules spamming in the first place
<awe> we're working on it
<awe> we have a proposed fix in location-services ( which had the same bug, different impl )
<awe> and are working on the Qt fix as we speak
<rbasak> Appreciated. Thanks again!
<ulala> hello, does anyone know if wifi tether for mako is in the works? I can't find anything in launchpad - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools - assuming I'm looking in the right place
<mterry> jdstrand_, poke about phone admin passwords?  I was just told by patriciadavila that there was a request for separate (longer) admin passwords on the phone for sudo use (separate from lockscreen passwords)
<mterry> jdstrand_, curious if that was from you or if you know about it
<jdstrand_> mterry: we have always hated pin as sudo. I'm not sure where this request if coming from. tyhicks, do you? ^
<jdstrand_> s/if coming/is coming/
<cachio_> pitti, there?
<tyhicks> mterry, jdstrand_: I don't know where that request is coming from but we (security team) fully support the idea of separating the lockscreen PIN from the admin password
<mterry> jdstrand_, tyhicks: OK...  Hm.  Well it's a design problem, but not unsolvable.  I will try to find out where the request is coming from though
<mterry> mzanetti, ^
<tyhicks> mterry: yeah, I completely understand that could be confusing for users to have two seperate passwords (a lockscreen PIN and a strong login password)
<tyhicks> mterry: however, it is also a requirement for user data encryption
<mterry> tyhicks, that they not use a pin as a sudo password?
<mterry> tyhicks, but if they used a passphrase, would it be OK if the lockscreen/sudo passwords were the same?
<tyhicks> mterry: that a PIN not be used for wrapping the user data encryption key
<tyhicks> mterry: yes, if they use a passphrase, that passphrase can be used for the lockscreen and sudo
<mterry> tyhicks, OK makes sense
<Fahd> Is there a way to install ubuntu touch on my sony z2 d5602 phone???
<Fahd> d6502
<Fahd> is there anyone here?
<mterry> Fahd, I don't know about that phone.  wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install might have pointers for non-typical devices
<Fahd> ok,  i'll check it
<studio_> hi
<studio_> i need some help with updating an krillin-device (bq E4.5) to 15.10 from 15.04 (r26) without hanging in the boot-screen "bq - powered by ubuntu". can someone help?
<studio_> after an hardware reset to  15.04 (r26) with the mtk tools and an "ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu-developer --bootstrap --recovery-image /home/user/Downloads/recovery-krillin.img" the device is still hanging in the boot screen. same is with "ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu --bootstrap --recovery-image /home/user/Downl
<studio_> oads/recovery-krillin.img". did i missed something?
<studio_> ok, the boot-screen "bq - powered by ubuntu" can be used as a flashlight, but i do not think it is a feature ..., isn't it?
<studio_> is someone here?
<studio_> come on, is this "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels" outdated?
<dobey> nobody is here
<dobey> you should not use devel-proposed
<dobey> use rc-proposed instead
<studio_> ok, last try before i restore the bq E4.5 to Android 5.0 ... i restored the bq E 4.5 to 15.04 (r26), will now try directly "ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu --bootstrap --recovery-image /home/user/Downloads/recovery-krillin.img" ...
<dobey> i just told you
<dobey> don't use devel-proposed. it's known to be broken right now
<dobey> don't come in here and make threats about flashing some other OS onto your phone. it's very rude.
<jibel> stgraber, hi, I de-duplicated bug 1516971
<ubot5> bug 1516971 in Canonical System Image "devel-proposed mako 350 - android lxc container fails to start" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516971
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<studio_> dobey, it's not rude, to tell someone how to upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10, it is just a hint ...
<dobey> studio_: devel-proposed is not 15.10. it is the latest development version of ubuntu, which is now xenial, and it doesn't work
<dobey> studio_: yes, it is rude to attempt to use threats to coerce people into answering you
<studio_> dobey, is this "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels" wrong?
<dobey> no. at the time the "(currently ubuntu/wily)" was added, it was wily. wily has since been release and a new ubuntu development cycle is underway
<studio_> so?
<dobey> so what?
<dobey> "Automatically built images from the latest devel series."
<dobey> that is correct
<studio_> so how can i try wily on the bq?
<dobey> there are no wily phone images for the bq
<dobey> if you want to try the newest features on the phone, then use rc-proposed
<studio_> and how can i install "ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu-developer" or "ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu" on my bq?
<dobey> i just told you that it's broken
<dobey> you cannot install it currently. you should not install it
<studio_> if it is broken, why is it listed on ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=krillin
<dobey> sigh
<studio_> sorry for my question :(
<dobey> devel-proposed is unsupported and only for testing; it is not a channel you should use normally.
<dobey> use one of the "stable" or "rc-proposed" channels
<studio_> what is the latest channel without bq tools but with mouse pointer?
<dobey> convergence is not a supported feature on the e4.5
<studio_> dobey, what device or build tree is that: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjFpJRiS2dI
<studio_> ?
<dobey> that looks like the meizu mx4
<dobey> as it very clearly says in the description of the video
<mcphail> studio_: hi! I thought you'd already switched your phone to Android?
<studio_> so only mx4 got an mouse pointer?
<dobey> i don't know what channel that is
<dobey> but rc-proposed has all the latest phone features
<dobey> as i already said a half an hour ago
<studio_> so the bq e5 and bq e4.5 is rubbish?
<dobey> are you illiterate?
<dobey> because it's apparent you're not able to read anything i've typed
<dobey> either flash rc-proposed or android on yoru phone, but stop being repetitive and rude
<studio_> i asked you, what is the latest build for the bq. you told me mouse pointer is only for convergence device, i do not think i am "illiterate" ...
<studio_> wir können das aber auch in Deutsch besprechen, ist meine Muttersprache ...
<dobey> english
<studio_> ok
<dobey> i told you. the latest build is rc-proposed
<k1l> studio_: das thema mit dem "sonst installier ich android weil ubuntu kacke ist" hatten wir doch schon oft genug. diese erpressungsversuche lassen nur dich in einem dummen licht stehen.
<dobey> if you plug in a mouse and don't get a mouse cursor, then either your mouse or usb adapter is not supported, or it doesn't work on your phone. coming in here and being rude, demanding, and repetitive, isn't going to change that
 * mcphail always thought German had more capital letters
<studio_> k1l, da du ja nun ein bq E4.5 besitzt kennst du da Problem ja :)
<k1l> studio_: und die fragen wurden doch beantwortet. in dem video ist es ein mx4. der devel-proposed kanal ist zur zeit nicht unterstützt. rc-proposed ist der letzte neuste stand den du zur Zeit bekommen kannst.
<studio_> dobey, what rc-proposed channel should i use to have the latest experimental ubuntu-touch on my phone?
<dobey> all the rc-proposed channels are the same, save for the default installed .click packages
<dobey> and minor customizations
<k1l> mcphail: it does, but not for the lazy guys on irc ;p
<studio_> ok
<dobey> they don't have different core features
<mcphail> k1l: :) indeed
<studio_> k1l, if you can use your ubuntu-touch device in the moment more then an apple ipod touch, let me know ...
<mcphail> studio_: I can make phonecalls on my phone, but not on my music player
<k1l> studio_: that rantings are not appropriate and not helping the devs to do what you want. you were told that several times already
<studio_> *lol*
<studio_> mcphail, i was able to make phone call on my old ipod touch too, via sip
<dobey> studio_: then go install android and leave us alone if that's how you feel
<mcphail> studio_: you know I love you, but why would you think the Ubuntu phone would be eclipsing the entire Apple ecosystem 8 months after release? You make me laugh :)
<studio_> mcphail, when was ubuntu-touch released?
<studio_> 2013?
<dobey> no
<mcphail> studio_: nope, of course not
<studio_> so, when?
<dobey> there is no ubuntu-touch
<mcphail> studio_: release was earlier this year, as you know (you little rascal)
<studio_> dobey, come on what's the release date?
<dobey> what release date? you know when the e4.5 ubuntu edition was released
<dobey> now stop being a troll
<studio_> heise.de told me 2013
<dobey> good for heise.de
<studio_> so heise is trolling?
<dobey> i don't know what heise.de says exactly, but i'm sure you've read it wrong
<mcphail> studio_: to be fair, If ubuntu _had_ been release in 2013, it would be perfectly reasonable to have expected it to have eclipsed the entrire Apple ecosystem by now. Shame on the devs
<dobey> no it wouldn't
<dobey> jgdx: hey, are you "maintaining" ubuntu-push now?
<pmcgowan> we released the project code back then, but no real products
<studio_> since now, sorry to say that again and again, but ubuntu is the perfect desktop-os, also server, but on the phone it is "crap" on the phone ...
<dobey> studio_: then don't use it if that's how you feel
<dobey> studio_: go install android and stop trolling us
<studio_> dobey, why do you think i am trolling? since now i do not understand where the problem is, is it mtk?
<dobey> studio_: because you keep asking the same stuff over and over, despite having been answered, are accusatory, threaten us to "install android" if we don't answer your questions, and keep calling ubuntu "crap"
<genii> "Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, and expecting different results"
<studio_> so why is it not possible to make a new kernel with new blobs?
<dobey> what has that got to do with anything?
<dobey> if you want to make a new kernel, then go make one
 * mcphail is playing studio_ bingo. First convergence, then SIP, now the blobs. FULL HOUSE!
<studio_> with old blobs, is that working for exp. on 4.2?
<dobey> building a 4.2 kernel for your phone isn't going to enable features the phone doesn't have
<gruft> I'd like to build an App for Ubuntu-Phone, but the Ubuntu-SDK is not working. How did you do it?
<popey> gruft, "not working" how?
<popey> gruft, app devs tend to hang out in #ubuntu-app-devel btw, and many of the SDK team aren't around at this time, but we may be able to help
<studio_> dobey, so with old blob it is still working on 3.4.110?
<dobey> studio_: i have no idea what you are asking
<dobey> studio_: but please, just stop already.
<mcphail> gruft: might be better to ask in #ubuntu-app-dewvel as it is a bit noisy in here
<gruft> No Design Interface due to errors....
<mcphail> *#ubuntu=app-devel
<mcphail> aarrgh
<popey> gruft, known not working
<popey> gruft, I don't think there's any plan to fix the design part of qtcreator
<mcphail> gruft: I asked about this the other day. Qt Creator isn't currently capable of supporting this
<studio_> dobey, if you have no idea what i am talking about, so why do you want to stop talking about that?
<dobey> studio_: i want you to stop trolling and asking irrelevant and inane questions that have nothing to do with anything being previously said
<popey> ok, shall we dial down the snark a bit?
<studio_> dobey, i am so sorry, but you are ignorant ...
<gruft> I'd like to make an app for ubuntu phone with Qt, how ?
<popey> gruft, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/
<dobey> studio_: you're not sorry. you're rude, arrogant, and a troll.
<davmor2> studio_: there is no 15.10 release anymore.
<gruft> Just leaving out the design interface?
<mcphail> gruft: yes - there isn't a gui to deign the interface
<davmor2> studio_: infact there never was a 15.10 release for touch.
<dobey> davmor2: i gave that answer an hour ago. :-/
<davmor2> dobey: I'm still playing catch up
<studio_> popey, i understood, that you want to try to convey, but here is the problem between users an developers ... in the moment developers are living in the moment in their own world ...
<studio_> sorry, i'll leave, i am only a user ...
<studio_> bye
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-18
<lpotter> oh QNAM, silly QNAM
<RMJ> Anyone know if OTA8 will be released today?
<OerHeks> November 18, 2015 is all i know
<RMJ> Yeah that's what I saw, dunno if it got the final yes/no. It will be later today when they wake up if so I guess
<OerHeks> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-touch-ota-8-is-planned-for-release-on-november-18-2015-494501.shtml
<RMJ> Got my Nexus 4, bluetooth mouse and external monitor ready......
<ulala> hello, does anyone know if wifi tether is planned for mako? I can't find anything in bug tracker here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools
<RMJ> I think tethering was added a while ago but I've never tried it
<RMJ> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-for-Phones-Now-Supports-USB-Tethering-454650.shtml
<ulala> RMJ: it was added in general, but apparently not on mako
<RMJ> oh ok, sry
<ulala> someone told me it's blacklisted on mako because it wasn't working
<blesson> wifi not detecting in ubuntu 14.04
<blesson> realtek rtl8723be adapter...
<blesson> any help?
<Tm_T> installing yet another Ubuntu update on Meizu (:
<RMJ> Ooo ota 8??
<dholbach> good morning
<OerHeks> morning Daniel, some are already waiting for OTA-8 :-D
<zzarr> OerHeks, I am ;)
<zzarr> when will it be released? (or is it already?)
<robin-hero> Hey all! Something is weird with the latest rc (not rc-proposed) channel. The image doesn't contain the latest translations, for example Unity8 uses translations which were translated before OTA-7...
<seb128> robin-hero, do you have an example?
<seb128> and what's the difference rc/rc-proposed?
<robin-hero> seb128: Yes, In the power menu (restart, power off) the Power label translated to "Főkapcsoló" before OTA-7, and it is "Menü" since OTA-7. But now it is again "Főkapcsoló"
<robin-hero> seb128: rc-propsed is for development, rc is for OTA-testing
<seb128> robin-hero, what locale?
<robin-hero> Oh, sorry, It's Hungarian
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> pitti might know
<seb128> pitti, how are current touch overlay langpack generated?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/5691260/+listing-archive-extra has
<seb128>  msgctxt "Title: Power off/Restart dialog"
<seb128>  msgid "Power"
<seb128> -msgstr "Menü"
<seb128> +msgstr "Főkapcsoló"
<seb128> but
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/unity8/+pots/unity8/hu/32/+translate
<seb128> -"X-Launchpad-Export-Date: 2015-11-04 10:31+0000\n"
<seb128> +"X-Launchpad-Export-Date: 2015-06-15 13:46+0000\n"
<seb128> it's like it's using an old export?
<seb128> same for french
<seb128> robin-hero, can you open a bug about that on https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug ?
<pitti> seb128: we use the exports on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+language-packs and overlay that on current vivid export; with a weekly cronjob; not much magic beyond that
<seb128> pitti, any clue why the unity8 template has that export date 2015-11-04 -> 2015-06-15 in the most recent update?
<seb128> that doesn't make any sense to me
<pitti> (give me a minute)
<seb128> sure
<seb128> -de has the same
<seb128> -"X-Launchpad-Export-Date: 2015-11-04 10:31+0000\n"
<seb128> -"X-Generator: Launchpad (build 17838)\n"
<seb128> +"X-Launchpad-Export-Date: 2015-06-15 13:46+0000\n"
<seb128> +"X-Generator: Launchpad (build 17557)\n"
<robin-hero> pitti: Any info? Am I need to fill a bug?
<pitti> sorry, haven't looked yet, will soon
<pitti> it would be useful to check the latest exports on //translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+language-packs if they have the correct strings
<RMJ> Anyone any idea when/if OTA 8 is released?
<pitti> seb128: oh, you already checked translations.l.n then? if it's wrong there, it'll be wrong in the export too
<robin-hero> pitti: I've just checked the latest export, and it has the correct translations.... weird
<robin-hero> RMJ: in the next 1-3 days
<pitti> what is rosetta-15.04/de/LC_MESSAGES/unity89280.po ?
<pitti> that looks like an utterly broken name for unity8?
<pitti> robin-hero: I doubt it -- rosetta-15.04/hu/LC_MESSAGES/unity89280.po has
<pitti> msgid "Power"
<pitti> msgstr "Menü"
<pitti> which looks broken
<pitti> that's "menu" in German, almost certainly not Hungarian
<pitti> so the names, dates, translations, and po files are garbled apparently
<pitti> domains, I mean ("unity89280")
<RMJ> Thx, HDMI, bluetooth mouse at the ready :)
<pitti> robin-hero: is "https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/unity8/+pots/unity8/hu/32/+translate" *really* correct, can you check pleae?
<robin-hero> pitti: Yes, Menü is correct, because we don't have a word for "Power" in this situation
<pitti> seb128: so I guesss the problem is that the current export doesn't have unity8.po any more, but unity89280.po?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, that seems likely
<seb128> but why the weird domain?
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/unity8/+pots/unity8/+admin
<seb128> hum
<seb128> somebody changed that?
<seb128> I guess we don't have a record/log of those changes?
<pitti> maybe wgrant can see it in the DB
<seb128> let's ask on #launchpad?
<seb128> asked
<seb128> robin-hero, did you file a bug?
<robin-hero> seb128: not yet
<seb128> pitti, waiting for a reply, but I guess we just need to fix the domain and wait for another export
<seb128> pitti, thanks for helping to debug
<pitti> *nod*; so the remaining mystery is how the name got broken
<pitti> seb128: I changed it back to "unity8" on /+admin, thanks for pointing out that page
<seb128> pitti, k, I was waiting on #launchpad pong to do that, but I guess the state didn't matter much, they either have a record of changes or not
<seb128> dpm, ^ do you know if somebody changed the unity8 domain and why?
<pitti> seb128: right, I was doing it now as today we'll get another export, and I don't want that broken too
<pitti> (I think it should start soonish)
<seb128> right
<seb128> how come that we got a unity8.po btw?
<pitti> actually, I think it was already too late
<seb128> I would have expected that a domain change would have resulted in unity8.po to be dropped
<seb128> and a new unity8....pot to be added
<jgdx> seb128, are you guys in desktop seeing more chromium-browser crashes after 15.10?
<seb128> jgdx, not that I know, willcooke mentioned some though
<seb128> do you?
<seb128> I'm also using firefox
<seb128> so I can't really speak from experience there
<willcooke> I expect this related to the overlay-scrollbar issue from yesterday
<seb128> I doubt it
<seb128> that's 15.10
<seb128> and the o-s would prevent it to start at all
<seb128> which is different from more crashes
<willcooke> oh, sorry missed that
<willcooke> I'm running the staging version of Cr.  Had a few niggles, but not crashes
<jgdx> okay, thanks seb128, willcooke.
<jgdx> A friend is seeing crashes, but he's running mate, so could be related. I'll ask him to file a bug.
<seb128> jgdx, yeah, it's best
<seb128> difficult to say without detials
<seb128> but not a known issue as far as I can tell
<jgdx> seb128, cool. Yeah, I don't see any crashes either.
<tvoss> mardy, if you wouldn't mind: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/robustify-event-propagation-in-case-of-multiple-providers-running/+merge/277789
<mardy> looking
<mardy> tvoss: is the change in debian/source/format intentional? (I have separate MP for that)
<tvoss> mardy, nope, let me revert htat :)
<lotuspsychje> anyone received OTA8 yet?
<RMJ> not yet, well I haven't checked for at least 5min.... ;)
<lotuspsychje> RMJ: ok tnx mate
<dpm> seb128, no, sorry, I didn't change it and I don't know of anyone that whould have changed it. Unfortunately, this is not a change we can track :/
<tvoss> mardy, fixed
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy Education Support Professionals Day! 😃
<garro> hi
<garro> is there someone to help me?
<peat-psuwit> garro: just say what's the problem, and if someone can help you he/she will.
<mardy> tvoss: approved, but with a big reserve :-)
<tvoss> mardy, noted
<tvoss> mardy note that this applies to out of process-providers, too
<mardy> tvoss: yes, but then why do we need threads?
<tvoss> mardy, not sure what you mean
<mardy> tvoss: well, this MP uses threading, which I suppose would not be useful when dealing with OOP providers
<garro> Ok. I was flashing Ubuntu-touch on my nexus 4 when a message appeared saying that a problem occurred and the phone should be restored by a PC or a center. Now I reboted and I'm trying again...
<tvoss> mardy, hmmm, so I don't think those two domains are connected in my mind :) also: the mp actually removes a lot of the threading
<tvoss> mardy, the only threaded thing is an executor pool that gets consolidated
 * mardy looks twice
<peat-psuwit> garro: try rebooting to recovery and run ubuntu-device-flash again
<mardy> tvoss: right, I didn't pay too much attention to the removed code
<peat-psuwit> barry: What's going on with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1463136
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1463136 in Ubuntu system image "Update archive-master.tar.xz file location to match si client 3.0" [High,In progress]
<garro> now it says: "Root access possibly lost. Fix?"
<peat-psuwit> garro: says no. It's left-over things from Android and I don't know how it'll effects Ubuntu touch.
<garro> ok
<garro> now it's booting in ubuntu
<garro> is it normal that the current version is still 15.04 and not 15.10?
<peat-psuwit> garro: That's correct. Ubuntu touch stable channel is currently based on 15.04
<garro> ok
<garro> thanks for al
<garro> *all
<jaywink> hey everyone. Moved my Bq 4.5 to write mode (yes I know the risks, nuclear meltdown, etc ;)), and I gathered from the docs that OTA does not work after that. But I get OTA's (rc-proposed) still for Ubuntu system part. Applied one and so far it didn't overwrite any manually installed packages. Is it risky to apply OTA's in write mode?
<jaywink> and will I always get the same stuff with apt-getting?
<tvoss> seb128, ping
<tvoss> seb128, ping
<tvoss> seb128, if you find a minute: mind giving https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/657 a spin? fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/trust-store/+bug/1504022
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1504022 in trust-store "Displays the hook name rather than the .desktop Name" [High,In progress]
<seb128> tvoss, hey, sure I can have a look
<tvoss> seb128, thx
<jgdx> faenil, ping
<Crrs> hi, i have a nexus4 at rc-proposed r293. Is it normal, that i don't have hotspot functionality? It Diappeared a while ago :(
<faenil> jgdx: pong, in a meeting, leave msg I'll get back to you asap
<jgdx> Crrs, yeah, it doesn't work like it should. See bug 1434591
<ubot5> bug 1434591 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] Cannot connect to a secure, shared "ap" hotspot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434591
<jgdx> faenil, I need some time to help debug a ListItemLayout height issue when using a loader to load it. Thanks!
<jibel> Crrs, hotspot support has been removed from flo and mako 2 months ago, cf bug 1487157 for reference
<ubot5> bug 1487157 in Canonical System Image "mako and flo should have hotspot disabled" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487157
<Crrs> Ah, ok. I was wondering because all of a sudden it is no longer offered in system settings. Thanks for your help :)
<jgdx> Crrs, you can get it back using a simple command on the phone, if you're interested.
<jgdx> that enables you to create an insecure hotspot, which is less likely to cause the wpa_supp bug.
<boichev> Hello, I have added a new disk in ceph but the remmaping process stuck on the last 3.518% It says on this for the last 7 hours ...... Here is a pastebin with most of the debugging data I can think of .....http://pastebin.com/6GJj5gGd
<boichev> ops wrong channel
<Crrs> jgdx, thanks. I dont need hotspot right now, i can wait. I thougt the missing hotspot is a bug, i didnt know that it was removed on purpose.
<jgdx> faenil, unping
<faenil> jgdx: fixed it? :)
<mardy> tvoss: I see that there's a geoclue provider; are we using it on the phone?
<tvoss> mardy, nope, and it's actually pointless by now :) we can safely remove it
<mardy> tvoss: I was thinking that it would be nice to have a geoIP-based provider, do you think I could spend some time on it?
<jgdx> faenil, yeah, I think so. There was an assumption that the loaded listitem would have a size even though it was set to visible: false.
<tvoss> mardy, sure, I would rather like to have it local, though. We can discuss a little later, on a hangout right now
<jgdx> faenil, (listitem was using listitemlayout)
<mardy> tvoss: OK
<faenil> jgdx: do you have that code online? I'd like to doublecheck I'm doing the right
<faenil> thing
<jgdx> faenil, let me try to repro with a mcve
<faenil> jgdx: thanks
<mterry> slangasek, your fix for bug 1512323 is in the latest devel-proposed images, but mine still doesn't boot.  Is that expected because some of the other alignment issues from that bug are still in the source?
<ubot5> bug 1512323 in android (Ubuntu) "devices on devel-proposed/ubuntu do not boot with systemd 227-2ubuntu1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512323
<jibel> mterry, this bug is fixed, now you must blame lxc
<jibel> mterry, the android container doesn't start
<mterry> jibel, ah.  Didn't know there was another culprit  :-P
<jibel> mterry, bug 1516971
<ubot5> bug 1516971 in lxc (Ubuntu Xenial) "devel-proposed mako 350 - android lxc container fails to start" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516971
<mterry> jibel, thanks
<seb128> tvoss, tested 047, I get correct app names translated (e.g "appareil photo" for the camera), good work!
<tvoss> seb128, ack andthx
<seb128> tvoss, btw while you are at doing tweaks to the dialog https://bugs.launchpad.net/trust-store/+bug/1382610 would be trivial to fix, I can do a mp if you like
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382610 in trust-store "Buttons order is wrong" [Undecided,New]
<awe> Mirv, if I add logging statements to the networkmanager bearer plugin, where would I find the actual log output on the device ( ie. the logging output from unity8 )?
<jgdx> faenil, not very minimal http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13330521/
<Mirv> awe: I don't know really, tsdgeos probably knows. if you mean Qt's own output, unity8's would be in .cache/upstart
<awe> yes
<awe> that's what I meant
<jgdx> faenil, thing is, I'm not sure why the visible: height > 0 is there. Once that's gone, it works as expected.
<awe> Mirv, perfect, just what I was looking for, and I can see my debug output now.  Just need to figure out why the code's not doing the right thing
<awe> ;D
<faenil> jgdx: let me try
<jgdx> faenil, the parent checks doesn't matter here, it's just silencing warnings you get from changing the model like that
<faenil> jgdx: so, what is the problem in the code you pasted?
<faenil> what is the expected and actual behaviour?
<jgdx> faenil, when you add items, they are overlapping
<jgdx> faenil, expected them to not overlap
<faenil> jgdx: ok, right. I'm having a look
<peat-psuwit> barry: How is this bug going on? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1463136
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1463136 in Ubuntu system image "Update archive-master.tar.xz file location to match si client 3.0" [High,In progress]
<jgdx> seb128, hey, what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1517488/+merge/277833 ?
<barry> peat-psuwit: stalled unfortunately.  :(
<seb128> jgdx, that a binary name is not a path ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, ah, right :p
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> unsure why we had the full path, but I'm fine changing it if it works
<seb128> what are others doing?
<peat-psuwit> barry: Is there anything I can do? I just want to host my own system-image server.
<jgdx> seb128, in clock app, there's self.binary = 'ubuntu-clock-app'
<barry> peat-psuwit: for now, just keep reminding me ;)
<barry> i'll try to get back to it soon-ish
<jgdx> seb128, seems reasonable?
<peat-psuwit> barry: OK.
<seb128> jgdx, yes, please just rename the variable
<jgdx> yup
<jgdx> seb128, filemanager too uses that pattern—self.binary = 'filemanager'
<seb128> k, that seems to make sense
<peat-psuwit> Does anyone know how to manage manual-type channel in system-image server?
<lotuspsychje> no ota8 on BQ yet here :p
<faenil> jgdx: still trying to understand what happens...ListItem and ListItemLayout are resized correctly, but Loader doesn't follow them as it should...
<jgdx> faenil, … until you remove the  visible: height > 0
<faenil> jgdx: yes because in that case there's no additional resizing
<faenil> jgdx: what happens is that ListItemLayout skips the layout process when the item is not visible (as it wouldn't make sense, right?)
<jgdx> yup
<faenil> jgdx: after it becomes visible (because the Item becomes visible) it updates its height, ListItem follows, but Loader doesn't
<jgdx> faenil, right, but it does send events, and a Connection { target: loader.item; onHeightChanged … fires
<faenil> yes, loader.item resizes correctly, it's Loader itself which doesn't follow
<jgdx> faenil, per the doc, that's supposed to happen automagically
<faenil> jgdx: but then if I trigger height+=1, then Loader picks it up, and it updates correctly
<faenil> jgdx: ListItemLayout resizes correctly, ListItem follows correctly, it is Loader that doesn't resize
<faenil> jgdx: as if the item resizes before Loader connects to item.heightChanged
<faenil> I'm towards thinking it's a Loader bug at the moment, but I'm still investigating as I'm not convinced
<brendand> dobey, hey, how far did you get with packaging the latest testtools? i seem to recall you were doing something with that before?
<jgdx> faenil, note that this bug was not present when using ListItem.Standard. Would that be because rendering is slower in ListItem.Standard, allowing the connection from loader to loader.item.heightChanged to be made first?
<faenil> jgdx: no, probably just because the old listitems had fixed height
<jgdx> oh, that's right
<faenil> jgdx: plus if I add height: "item ? item.height : 0" I get a binding loop
<faenil> and that doesn't make sense
<faenil> because ListItem's height doesn't depend on Loader's height
<faenil> (unless there's something Repeater or Column do that I'm not aware of)
<faenil> (that expression is for Loader's height )
<dobey> brendand: i got it packaged in a PPA, but i think there's newer stuff now
<dobey> brendand: veebers e-mailed me about it as well, and i replied to him
<brendand> dobey, ok - he said he was going to but wasn't sure if he did. thanks
<jgdx> faenil, yeah, I saw those binding loops as well. Sadly I know too little of any of those component's internals.
<dobey> brendand: wily/xenial has newer stuff, but still not new enough, fwiw
<brendand> dobey, can you point me to the ppa?
<faenil> jgdx: that's what happens http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13331179/
<dobey> the latest testtools uses some stuff that's only in 3.5, and so requires some backports for older versions, which some people didn't want to have packaged in ubuntu, and i just gave up because i didn't want to argue about it
<dobey> brendand: ppa:dobey/testtools
<peat-psuwit> Does anyone know how to manage manual-type channel in system-image server?
<faenil> jgdx: just fyi, no problem is asyncronous in the Loader is false
<faenil> no problem if *
<faenil> jgdx: use "visible: status == Loader.Ready"
<faenil> since you're loading items asyncronously..
<faenil> jgdx: I'll take silence as an "ok" :D
<faenil> jgdx: I managed to reproduce the bug without ListItem/ListItemLayout
<faenil> jgdx: just Rectangles ;)
<faenil> at this point I'm quite sure this just has to do with the way Loader works, not a bug in uitk
<faenil> jgdx: as the Loader documentation says, one should either set the size in the loaded item, and Loader will copy that, *or* set the size of the Loader, not both
<faenil> one possible solution is to remove the anchors in the Loader and "onLoaded: item.width = Qt.binding(function() { return parent.width })"
<faenil> so that the item has both the correct width and height, and Loader just takes mirrors that
 * faenil -> eod
<faenil> jgdx: if you need more help just ping me :)
<faenil> that's why Loader was complaining for binding loop when doing "width: item ? item.width : 0", because Loader was already trying to resize to do "item.width = loader.width" (that's pseudocode) because the loader had left and right anchors set, so Loader assumed it was its task to resize the loaded item (as the documentation says)
<faenil> s/width/heigth in the previous sentence
 * faenil -> really eod
<dragis> can i install ubuntu or ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 2012
<dragis> ?
<OerHeks> dragis, no, " the Nexus 10 and the 2012 version of the Nexus 7 have been dropped from Ubuntu Touch support by Canonical."
<OerHeks> nexus 7 2013 is supported > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dragis> ok thanks :)
<dobey> OerHeks: the nexus 10 is still on the devices list there as supported. i think you meant the galaxy nexus in wherever you got that quote from? :)
<OerHeks> dobey, i got that quote from http://www.androidcentral.com/ubuntu-touch-support-dropped-galaxy-nexus-nexus-7-2012-nexus-10
<OerHeks> my bad, should stick to the latest info :-(
<davmor2> dobey: it might need updating then we don't test manta any more
<dobey> davmor2: test in what sense? how often are flo, mako, or emulators tested?
<davmor2> dobey: every ota release
<dobey> hmm, i need to set up an s-i server i think
<OerHeks> Is OTA-8 out yet?
<davmor2> OerHeks: no probably Tomorrow
<OerHeks> oke thanks.
<jaywink> any idea anyone whether updating rc-proposed OTA images can overwrite things in a write mode enabled device? like extra packages installed via apt-get
<davmor2> jaywink: it will likely break things
<jaywink> davmor2, ok thanks, I'll refrain from applying them then, thanks
<dobey> jaywink: you should use a chroto instead
<dobey> jaywink: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<pandatrone> soooooo cold brrr
<jaywink> dobey, hmmm... why? the ubuntu developers page itself specifies for enabling write mode to do "phablet-config writable-image" (https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/). That works fine for me, apt-get and all works sweet. I don't want to do hacks to maintain OTA :)
<dobey> jaywink: because a) that breaks updates and b) / is not the full available space on the phone's flash. also, a chroot is not a hack. it is the correct way to be installing additional command line tools or running an ftp server on your phone
<jaywink> dobey, how does it break updates? does apt-get dist-upgrade not bring (at least) the changes that OTA "Ubuntu" would? As an ubuntu desktop + server user, to me that is a hack if I don't have to do that on my desktop/server to manage my system
<dobey> the writable-image stuff is for making developing and testing the image itself easier, not something people should use on actual phones
<jaywink> dobey, great, I love developing and testing :)
<dobey> jaywink: you don't get updates at all. apt-get dist-upgrade will break because there isn't enough space on / to continue doing it, and the way the filesystem is set up, cross-device links break things
<dobey> apt-get upgrade is not at all supported, even with writable-image, on the phone
<dobey> apt should only be used to install single packages from eg, a silo, to test things
<jaywink> ah, that is a shame :(
<dobey> and indeed, apt-get does not pull in all the updates that might be in an OTA image update
<dobey> it's not a shame, it's a fact
<jaywink> will the same be applied to desktops in the future, I mean, otherwise it's not really convergence?
<dobey> Ubuntu Personal will be system-image based, yes
<dobey> but the traditional ubuntu won't be going away
<dobey> well, i don't know how exactly system-image and snappy will fit together, but Ubuntu Personal is the future
<dobey> convergence doesn't mean enabling apt on phones, despite what many old hat thinkers might want :)
<jaywink> dobey, well, for the old hats it does :P
<jaywink> but yeah, you can't please everybody, I realize that. For me, a completely hackable device is what I want.
<dobey> well, then they can break their phones and have it open to huge gaping security holes and whatnot if they want
<dobey> most people who have cell phones want phones, not VAX terminals ;)
<jaywink> yep :) freedom to do what one wants
<dobey> but still
<jaywink> sure. but pleasing most people shouldn't mean stopping the minority ;) but as said, I realize the technical decision made
<dobey> if you want to make the best use of your ubuntu phone by installing random things via apt, the best way to do that, is in a chroot
<dobey> nothing is stopping you
<dobey> like i said, it breaks updates
<jaywink> thanks for your time
<dobey> you are welcome to make a choice to break updates, or to use a chroot and keep getting updates as well as having what you want via apt
<dobey> fwiw, legacy application support will be provided via container as well.
<jgdx> faenil, but did we set both? Thanks for looking into it
<slash> hello, i need advice, could you please tell me how to start an app from the terminal ?
<jgdx> slash, $ ubuntu-app-launch is one way
<slash> thanks jgdx, unfortunatly i do not succeed with your way; two warning appear about unable to find a keyfile...
<jgdx> slash, what app?
<slash> kodimote
<slash> when I'm launching it just by the bin path; he gave me a "fail to connect to mir server3
<slash> I found a bug at the connection; doens't accept the password; I would like to see the debug to send the report to the owner
<slash> I found a command to suppress the mir connection failure, how ever the app start nicely in terminal but without gui.... :/ so block when any action from me
<jgdx> slash, I'm a bit rusty on these things. Maybe #ubuntu-app-devel has more info right now.
<jgdx> slash, but how did you run ubuntu-app-launch?
<jgdx> pretty sure you'd need a click id, not a name or binary
<slash> ok thanks
<slash> copy pasting from the touch terminal isn't straigth forward :D
<slash> (process:13833): WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote'  ** (process:13833): WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote'
<slash> and nothing more append...
<mzanetti> slash, try adding "-- --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_..destkop"
<slash> Ha ha great, hello mzanetti
<mzanetti> slash, hello :) I assume you're the one that wrote the email
<slash> yes :) , m'I correct : "ubuntu-app-launch /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote -- --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_kodimote_2.1.2.2.desktop" ?
<mzanetti> oh, I see, you're using ubuntu-app launch
<slash> I still have the same keyfile missing...
<dobey> slash: "ubuntu-app-launch com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote"
<dobey> err, actually
<mzanetti> yes, in that case, no need for the desktop_file_hint hack
<dobey> slash: "ubuntu-app-launch com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_kodimote_2.1.2.2"
<dobey> you do need the full app id
<mzanetti> thanks dobey :)
<dobey> np :)
<slash> ok thanks, i'm able to launch the app now
<slash> however I don't get any output, even with "ubuntu-app-launch com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_kodimote_2.1.2.2 -d connection", any idea ?
<mzanetti> slash, output will be written to ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-<appid>.log
<dobey> slash: you can't pass arguments to the app with ubuntu-app-launch like that
<dobey> you need to run "/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_kodimote_2.1.2.2.desktop -d connection" to do that
<slash> Ok thanks mzanetti and dobey, for the information I got the log
<slash> ok i've to wrote it, these to command :)
<mzanetti> slash, I'm not sure if you can pass arguments to the app when using ubuntu-app-launch. I usually do what dobey said. no ubuntu-app-launch but instead with the --desktop_file_hint one.
<mzanetti> iirc kodimote should print in its first lines if it picked up some parameter
<mzanetti> well, if it worked, you'll see a lot more output prefixed with "Connection"
<slash> It's the first time i'm pulling out log from touch :)
<slash> ok i'll try and if it work you'll get a bug report:) thanks
<slash> Ok when writing "ubuntu-app-launch /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote -- --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_kodimote_2.1.2.2.desktop"
<mzanetti> no ubuntu-app-launch in this case
<dobey> and no -- to pass args to child app
<dobey> i don't think anyway
<dobey> i could be wrong about that one, but i'm pretty sure you just pass --desktop_file_hint directly
<slash> sorry my mistake I paste the wrong line
<slash> "/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote —desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_kodimote_2.1.2.2.desktop -d connection"
<slash> I got
<slash> Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.3.0.0' /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote: invalid option -- 'd' UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file Aborted (core dumped)
<mzanetti> on sec, looking up something
<dobey> slash: oh, remove the "-d connection" then
<mzanetti> dobey, the -d connection is the reason why he wants to do this
<slash> ok without I got an output, I though -d connection was able to extract even more dedication to the connection
<dobey> mzanetti: is that an option your app handles?
<mzanetti> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote -d connection --  —desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_kodimote_2.1.2.2.desktop
<mzanetti> dobey, kodimote
<mzanetti> slash, try changing the order and separating them with "--" as in my line above
<slash> my command : /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote -d connection —  —desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_kodimote_2.1.2.2.desktop
<mzanetti> yes... this looks ok. just tried it, works here
<slash> Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.3.0.0' /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote: invalid option -- 'd' UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file Aborted (core dumped)
<slash> it does not :/
<mzanetti> indeed, yours doesn't (there must be a typo)
<mzanetti> interesting
<mzanetti> you seem to have a different character for "-"
<slash> i'm doing copy/paste...
<mzanetti> -- vs —
<slash> hum correct
<slash> I got an output now in the terminal, can i write down the output in a log file by "/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote/current/kodimote -d connection --  --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_kodimote_2.1.2.2.desktop > logfile" ?
<mzanetti> should work I guess
<slash> FYI the typo comes from copy past between firefox - telegram / telegram - terminal :)
<mzanetti> slash, add this "> foo.log 2>&1"
<mzanetti> slash, you might want to enable ssh ;)
<mzanetti> on the phone
<slash> Yes but can I run the app from ssh connection and the gui stay in the phone ?
<slash> Ah yes it's working...
<slash> awsome !!! a new dimension
<slash> mzanetti:  do you want in parallel the output of xbmcremote ?
<mzanetti> slash, I think kodimote should be enough
<slash> ok thanks for your help, bye
<mzanetti> yw. thanks for the bug report
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-19
<UbuN2> hello could ubuntu touch work on a samsung galaxy s6 edge plus
<RMJ> Anyone got OTA8 yet?
<nhaines> RMJ: OTA-8 will start phasing in tomorrow.
<RMJ> ok thx, I'll stop trying on my Nexus 4 till then!
<nhaines> RMJ: a sound policy to retain sanity.  :)
<dholbach> good morning
<garro_> Hi. I have a problem with the browser app. It doesn't start. Can someone help me to solve this?
<zzarr> good morning, my phone (Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition) can't find OTA-8
<pandatrone> zzarr, :'(
<zzarr> I hope it's released to day, I know that a batch of phones are selected for update at random ever so often (meaning I don't know the interval)
<EdwardMorbius> morning, is OTA-8 live? I dont see an announcement on the mailing list.
<garro> Hi! I have a problem with the browser app for ubuntu Touch. My problem is similar to this "http://askubuntu.com/questions/692369/reinstall-browser"
<garro> can someone help me?
<garro>  Hi! I have a problem with the browser app for ubuntu Touch. My problem is similar to this "http://askubuntu.com/questions/692369/reinstall-browser"
<garro> Can anyone help me?
<EdwardMorbius> garro factory reset maybe? I hope one of the developers can help you more
<garro> it's a bit annoying... If there were someway to reinstall only the browser app I would prefere
<EdwardMorbius> garro cant help you with that unfortunately, developers should know more, since the browser is part of system image reinstalling it would probably require making the image rw but I am just speculating.
<garro> I frequently use the mount command with the remount rw option to get the image temporarly rw, so I think this is not a problem...
<garro> anyway
<garro> thank you Edward
<EdwardMorbius> garro you are welcome, I hope your question will get answered by someone here that is more knowledgeable
<EdwardMorbius> having a glitch now with the updates, says connect to the Internet even though I am connected and browser opens websites normally.
<tvoss> mardy, would you mind proposing: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/last-known-position-15.04
<mardy> tvoss: sure
<tvoss> mardy, great, thx
<mardy> tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/last-known-position-15.04/+merge/277960
<tvoss> mardy, ack and thx
<faenil> jgdx: what do you mean?
<tvoss> mardy, three minor niggles that occured to me only now :)
<zzarr> any info on any delay of OTA-8?
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: not available yet on my bq 4.5 here
<lotuspsychje> still waiting
<EdwardMorbius> lotuspsychje waiting as well
<mardy> tvoss: about the s/reference/last_known/ change, I'll apply that to velocity and heading too, right?
<tvoss> mardy, yup
<zzarr> lotuspsychje, in that case I'll have to wait more I guess
<jibel> how do I enable developer mode from the terminal? I cannot do it from the UI on devel-proposed
<jibel> I tried android-gadget-service enable adb but it doesn't seem to be it
<mardy> tvoss: should I change it everywhere? even on the provider interface (on_reference_location_updated() and similars)?
<mardy> I guess that would require rebuilding the espoo provider
<pandatrone> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg16829.html
<pandatrone> It seems the OTA-8 date will be moved one day later as mentioned in my
<pandatrone> previous e-mails. The main reason is a translation regression that
<pandatrone> happened with us noticing too late, reverting some strings in the unity8
<pandatrone> translations [1]. We had to upload new langpacks to the snapshot and
<pandatrone> re-create an image, without pulling in any of the recent archive
<pandatrone> changes. Expect the update released tomorrow.
<pandatrone> oh s##
<mardy> pandatrone: better this than some private e-mail :-)
<pandatrone> yeah :D
<tvoss> mardy, let's confine the change to the engine for now. I think we should do a coordinated landing of breaking changes beginning of next week
<mardy> tvoss: OK. I'm rebuilding the project, will push soon
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Use Less Stuff Day! 😃
<mardy> tvoss: MP updated
<mardy> tvoss: so, what do you think about having a provider querying the google-location-service API, which could be configured to work with either google or mozilla (the API is essentially the same)?
<Mirv> mardy: sorry I've noticed you've been very busy with various landings lately, but just a reminder that there's also the ticket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/649 if you have to time to test + mark it for ready for publishing. no hurry though, there's a long time until OTA-9 and I don't have other qtdeclarative landings right at the moment.
<mardy> Mirv: I tested it several days ago; if you haven't changed anything since then, then I'll mark it as ready
<mardy> Mirv: "mark it ready" = "set status to QA granted"?
<Mirv> mardy: ah! "Ready for QA"
<Mirv> mardy: QA != you, QA == QA team :) so they'll check it next.
<Mirv> mardy: and yes the status options are confusing, there's a bug about it
<Mirv> mardy: then QA will change to to Granted if they agree
<mardy> Mirv: ok, I'll set it as ready for qa then :-)
<Mirv> mardy: thanks! :)
<Mirv> now it's on their radar
<pandatrone> putin has great radars
<jgdx> faenil, I forgot…
<faenil> jgdx: :D
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, the migration script removal from all the webapps, those branches are still waiting review
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, silo 38
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, are they ? ... ok I'll have a look at them today
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm nagging alex-abreu :)
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, thanks
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, those scripts are generating error reports
<kenvandine> should be an easy landing... just a ton of branches to approve :)
<alex-abreu> ack
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, ugh... the silo needs to be reconfigured for xenial though
<kenvandine> i'll do that and rebuilt
<kenvandine> s/rebuilt/rebuild
<Tom_> Hi everybody :)
<jnxd> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<Guest37433> hi ?
<Guest37433> hi ?
<jnxd> is there any owncloud client for the ubuntu phone?
<popey> not yet
<Guest37433> Please, when i add music on my phone (E5), why it doesn't appear in music app ?
<jgdx> Guest37433, where do you add it? I think there's a set of search paths defined.
<Guest37433> I add from my desktop computer
<Guest37433> by USB
<jgdx> Guest37433, to what folder on your phone
<Guest37433> ( sorry for my english, i'm french :p )
<Guest37433> in /home/phablet/Music
<Guest37433> but my file manager doesn't see files few since day
<Guest37433> so, in terminal, i see with a 'ls' cmd, my music is on my phone
<Guest37433> but my music app doesn't read my new files. :/
<jgdx> maybe it's an unrecognized file format? In any case, check the log /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log
<Guest37433> same format, there is many files
<Guest37433> i don't know if the permissions of files can create problems with the music app ?
<Guest37433> maybe another app changed my permissions files ?
<Guest37433> what the log can learn to me ?
<Guest37433> ( noob in the place... :) )
<Guest37433> mh, there is something strange in log file
<Guest37433> like 'runtime_error' about the Mediiascanner service
<Guest37433> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<Guest37433> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'   what():  UNIQUE constraint failed: media_attic.id
<BOHverkill> Guest37433: try that
<BOHverkill> stop mediascanner-2.0
<BOHverkill>  rm ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db
<BOHverkill>  start mediascanner-2.0
<BOHverkill> then wait till the scanning process is finished
<BOHverkill> (for example you can tail the log)
<Guest37433> thanks very much :)
<Guest37433> maybe you can explain why the bug appears ,
<Guest37433> ?*
<BOHverkill> i do not know
<BOHverkill> had the same problem
<Guest37433> mh...
<BOHverkill> i looks like the database is corrupt
<Guest37433> i was thinking my file manager will detect new files but not
<Guest37433> i need to do the same thing for the log of the terminal ?
<tvoss> mardy, around?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-8 phased update in progress, finished in ~24h
<kaie> Hello. vegetahd (BQ E5) with rc-proposed/bq-aquaris channel. How can I enable "adb"? I found howtos to flash to a different channel, but I don't understand how I can enable adb, without going to a devel channel.
<kaie> (I tried to flash the devel channel, but with that, my device was stuck at the white BQ screen forever. I flashed back to rc-proposed)
<jibel> kaie, you can enable adb from system-settings / about this phone / developer mode and switch on developer mode
<kaie> jibel, thanks, but I had tried that and failed. I have dev mode enabled, I have an udev rule, but adb devices still doesn't list anything.
<kaie> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", SYSFS{idVendor}=="2a47", MODE="0666", SYSFS{idProduct}=="*"
<kaie> 14.04 LTS system
<kaie> ok sorry. it works now. I have no idea why it didn't work yesterday.
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, I acked the webapps branches in silo 38
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, thx
<mterry> mpt, did you ever see my email about my latest flash animation work?  I wanted feedback on the timing costs for the progress bar
<jnxd> I guess I asked this earlier too, but how to update apps through the adb? I can't access internet properly since it doesn't work well with proxies. I was able to update to OTA-8, but apps remain the same.
<lotus|xenial> nice job on OTA8 devs!!!
<lotus|xenial> my scope freeze issue dissapread on it bq 4.5
<lotus|xenial> you guys are rocknroll
<drwd> Hello, can anyone help me?
<bogdantoday> @sil2100 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes "OTA-8" link pointing to OTA-7 changelog
<studio_> hi
 * bogdantoday slaps sil2100 around a bit with a large fishbot
<studio_> i was reading about ota-8, sip is still not supported?
<popey> correct studio_
<studio_> why?
<sil2100> !
<popey> bogdantoday, fixed, thanks
<sil2100> bogdantoday: thanks!
<popey> sil2100, fixed
<popey> :)
<sil2100> Evil copy-typo
<sil2100> popey: thanks :)
<popey> studio_, because nobody has developed a sip client
<bogdantoday> no prob)
<popey> studio_, feel free to develop one.
<studio_> what about external m3u, are thy now supported?
<popey> updated playlist support isn't in OTA-6, that's coming later I believe.
<studio_> popey, sorry, i am just a user, how can i enable sip-support in ubuntu-touch?
<popey> studio_, pay someone else to develop the app?
<studio_> who?
<popey> a developer :)
<studio_> popey, hoe much do you need? ;)
<popey> I'm not a developer :)
<studio_> ok :)
<popey> http://sipcmd.sourceforge.net/
<popey> port that :)
<studio_> what about the accu, are the "drivers" depending on the os (kernel)?, because the new 5.0 from bq can handle it more fine that the old lollipop ...
<popey> accu?
<studio_> accumulator, wrong englich word?
<ahayzen> accelerometer ?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ ssh phablet@192.168.1.124 uname -a
<popey> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.67 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 28 09:14:30 UTC 2015 869191d armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ ssh phablet@192.168.1.123 uname -a
<popey> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.67 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 21 10:53:55 UTC 2015 736d127 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<popey> looks like OTA-7 and OTA-8 have the same kernel on our side
<popey> maybe a patch here or there, but most of the work happens in userspace.
<popey> But no, probably not worth you switching back from Android studio_, as I doubt we have met your requirements.
<studio_> will ota-9 be worth?
<popey> Dunno, not sure exactly what's in OTA-9 yet.
<lotus|xenial> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-9-already-got-a-new-web-browser-app-thai-font-support-496254.shtml
<studio_> popey, was reading ota-9 will be out in 2016. Is that correct?
<popey> first week, yeah
<popey> well, first few weeks
<studio_> popey, sorry, why the ubuntu-touch device can't handle the same as an RPI2 with Ubuntu-Mate?
<popey> It probably could if someone made an image for it.
<popey> The Ubuntu MATE RPI2 image is a community port.
<studio_> who do you mean with "someone"?
<popey> someone = anyone
<studio_> is "anyone" sitting on the sources?
<popey> I don't know, you'd need to ask everyone.
<popey> I'm just saying, nobody has done it, someone could, if they had the time or inclination.
<studio_> i asked at mtk, but never got an answer ...
<popey> mtk? for rpi?
<popey> pi is broadcom, not mtk
<studio_> bcm is "more" open source
<studio_> i do not understand, that mtk is not publishing new blobs for a newer kernel, as i understood, we are on 4.2.x ...
<popey> our device isn't on 4.2
<popey> it's on 3.4.67
<studio_> popey, 3.4.67 is from 2013, right?
<popey> I don't have an encyclopaedic knowledge of kernel versions and their dates, but yes, that seems about right
<studio_> kernel.org
<popey> Indeed
<popey> I hear some people still run 2.6! O_O
<studio_> so?
<studio_> is that "Ubuntu"?
<popey> Are we going to have this conversation _again_?
<lotus|xenial> studio_: try ##kernel
<studio_> did we ever had an "conversation" about kernel updates?
<studio_> i mean on "Ubuntu-Touch"?
<lotus|xenial> studio_: what are you trying to achieve here?
<popey> Yeah, more than once. Never mind.
<popey> You know we're locked into the kernels we run due to the Android drivers for things like gps, radios etc.
<popey> You know that.
<k1l_> studio_: you cant compare PC kernel updates with other architectures kernel updates due to the drivers issues.
<studio_> popey, try "find" ...
<popey> studio_, it would be interesting to see Ubuntu with Mir / Unity8 on the RPI2
<popey> But I fear we may have issues with the GPU drivers for Mir, I don't know, not tried.
<popey> Could be a fun project for someone.
<studio_> k1l_, what ever you say ...
<studio_> k1l_, do you now own an ubuntu-touch device, if yes, what device?
<k1l_> studio_: i did not buy a ubuntu-touch pre installed device. but i own a nexus4
<studio_> is it in "production"? if yes, how?
<k1l_> studio_: it was some time.
<studio_> it was some time?
<studio_> what does that mean?
<popey> he bought it a while ago
<popey> "some time ago"
<studio_> *lol*
<k1l_> studio_: it was broken at some point and i needed a new one. now i own a nexus 6 which is not capable of running ubuntu-touch
<studio_> so he never "used" ubuntu-touch?
<k1l_> i repaired the n4 and have again flashed ubuntu-touch on it, but its not my daily phone.
<k1l_> studio_: sure i did
<studio_> k1l_, in what?
<studio_> k1l_, in what did you used ubuntu-touch in a productive system?
<popey> he said, a nexus 4
<studio_> no, he said he used an nexux 4, but for what?
<lotus|xenial> to phone?
<studio_> *lol*
<k1l_> studio_: i dont get what you are after now.
<studio_> k1l_, simple question, how did you used your nexus 4 for a productive environment?
<k1l_> i used my nexus 4 flashed with ubuntu-touch for my daily usage of a smartphone once.
<k1l_> sms, make phonecalls, browse the internet, play some silly games, use social networks,.. things people do on a smartphone.
<studio_> so you never used a "productive environment"?
<k1l_> only real bugger is that there is still no whatsapp, since i still got a lot of people around me using it. but after i did not answer they did send me emails or used telegram or sms.
<k1l_> studio_: define "productive enviroment"
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: telegram got a nice update recently
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/major-telegram-update-arrives-for-ubuntu-phones-496347.shtml
<k1l_> yeah, saw that.
<studio_> k1l_, for what are you using your PC/notebobook, for "productive environment"? if you understand that, you'll understand "productive environment"
<k1l_> i just saw jolla got serious financial issues, sad to see its that hard to compete in the phone business against the big 2 and a half.
<lotus|xenial> studio_: how about you explain what you wanna start doing with an ubuntu-touch device specificly
<k1l_> studio_: so you mean the convergance as productive enviroment?
<k1l_> studio_: i dont see anyone having guaranteed you that when you bought your android phone.
<studio_> lotus|xenial, i was not the guy who was crying ubuntu-touch is ubintu ...
<lotus|xenial> ?
<studio_> lotus|xenial, i was not the guy who was crying ubuntu-touch is ubuntu ...
<lotus|xenial> nobody cryed here
<lotus|xenial> studio_: what are you talking about?
<studio_> lotus|xenial, so who told ubuntu-touch is  ubuntu?
<lotus|xenial> studio_: you tell us..
<studio_> not us, check the logs
<dobey> oh ffs
<dobey> not this again
<dobey> studio_: stop
<studio_> haha :)
<davmor2> dobey: ban yourself it will be easier
<k1l_> studio_: so i played this game now long enough. do you have anything constructive to contribute?
<dobey> k1l_: i think the answer to that is rather obvious :-/
<k1l_> dobey: well, hope dies last
<studio_> k1l_, i asked you, and i am still missing your answer ...
<davmor2> studio_: and k1l_ answered you, he use his smartphone as a smartphone because it is a smartphone
<lotus|xenial> lol
<dobey> k1l_: sometimes one must just put it out of its misery
<k1l_> studio_: the productive usage of a smartphone is pretty clear. and i do that.
<dobey> you can play doom on an ubuntu phone
<dobey> obviously there is nothing more that one would need
<k1l_> studio_: there is a convergance phone to come next year. what about you buy that and help the development on that instead of buying android phones and blackmailing the ubuntu developers all the time?
<davmor2> dobey: apparently not well if you are trying to video it with the other hand hey popey ;)
<studio_> davmor2, for what did  k1l_ used his phone? i asked for "productive environment "
<lotus|xenial> this is like a labyrinth
<dobey> lotus|xenial: nah, even labyrinths have an exit
<lotus|xenial> :p
<k1l_> studio_: define productive environment
<k1l_> studio_: i listed already what i do with my phone.
<dobey> my phone makes toast
<lotus|xenial> and mine plays gitarre
<studio_> "productive environment " for exp. "instabus"
<dobey> is that the man on the Clapham omnibus?
<studio_> "productive environment " for exp. "exchange-server"
<dobey> lol
<dobey> you've obviously never used exchange
<studio_> "productive environment " for exp. sync your pc with your phone
<dobey> studio == @1990slinuxguy
<studio_> do you need more examples?
<dobey> you can do all of those things today
<studio_> dobey, i think you are a developer, right?
<davmor2> studio_: no dobey is an awesome developer, he is also a busy one too, so please don't waste his time
<dobey> because i'm not trying to run an exchange server on my phone?
<dobey> i know thousands of people, and so far, i can't think of anyone of them who has ever wanted to run an exchange server on their phone
<k1l_> running a server on the phone is silly. you want a server to run a server.
<popey> studio_, I think we know where you're going with this - basically, ubuntu phone can't connect to an exchange server, therefore it's not a good platform.
<popey> Essentially.
<dobey> why can't it connect to an exchange server?
<popey> proprietary undocumented protocols
<davmor2> dobey: because none of the apps do yet
<popey> Which is an opinion you're entitled to have, but it's pretty painful watching you dance around this, wasting everyones time.
<davmor2> dobey: if the exchange server supports imap you can connect via that
<studio_> davmor2, so for what dobey is developing for something, that nobody is using?
<k1l_> therefor i go and make some sports now, seems more like a productive enviroment to me
<dobey> there's some evolution stuff you can use to at least sync calendar and contacts to an exchange server on the phone, if you really want to go down the road of trying to make it work
<studio_> dobey, what is the evolution, mir or wayland?
<dobey> millions of people are using software i wrote
<dobey> or even billions maybe
<studio_> dobey, ok, but what is the way, mir or wayland?
<davmor2> studio_: any evolution stuff is cli based
<dobey> huh?
<studio_> sorry, what means cli?
<dobey> some passage says "the way to hell is paved with good intentions"
<davmor2> studio_: the evolution stuff dobey is on about is command line Interface based
<dobey> the buddha says the way to enlightenment is through isolation
<davmor2> dobey: google says search here and you're questions shall be answered.  I don't believe them either :D
<lotus|xenial> a budhist goes to a hotdog vender and asks: *make me 'one' with everything!
<OerHeks> Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present OTA-8, says Buddha.
<OerHeks> is there a Buddha app yet?
<lotus|xenial> maybe studio_ is the one
<studio_> davmor2, where can i read about CLI, i am a bit confused about that in the moment ...
<dobey> lol, now he doesn't know how to use the command line?
<dobey> after all the complaints about apt-get and wanting to run various servers on a phone
<dobey> go troll elsewhere please
<lotus|xenial> OerHeks: i use the 'relax' app to goto higher spheres :p
<dobey> is that a mail order peyote service?
<davmor2> lotus|xenial: I used step ladders to get to higher spheres it's much easier than relaxing
<lotus|xenial> davmor2: :p
<studio_> dobey, i am sorry about to understand you here in "ubunt-touch". you do not like to use a writeable system with aptitude or apt-get update / upgrade. we are talking about mir/wayland, xmir is still not supported, so what do you tell me? i am yust a "normal" user ...
<dobey> no we are not talking about mir/wayland
<studio_> sure
<dobey> there is no such thing as a normal user, and even if there were, you certainly are not it
<studio_> dobey, is ubuntu-touch supporting systemd?
<studio_> if yes on what device?
<dobey> no
<dobey> the phone is still using upstart right now
<dobey> but again, what has that got to do with anything?
<dprophecyguy> hey
<dprophecyguy> can somebody help with git install
<dprophecyguy> i am getting an error
<dprophecyguy> whole running sudo apt-get install git-all
<dprophecyguy> ???
<davmor2> dprophecyguy: on ubuntu touch
<dobey> dprophecyguy: don't. apt is not supported
<dprophecyguy> on ubuntu  15.04
<dobey> oh if it's not on a phone, you want #ubuntu for support :)
<dprophecyguy> okay
<dprophecyguy> thanks
<davmor2> dprophecyguy: this is a channel for phone related stuff, you'll want to ask on #ubuntu
<dobey> but on a phone, apt is not supported
<davmor2> dobey: man you type fast
<studio_> ok, k1l_ did made an withdrawn, after i askek him about "productive environment ", but please, is anybody here using the ubuntu-touch device i an productive environment system?
<dobey> davmor2: an awesome developer must be light on one's fingers
<dobey> studio_: stop.
<studio_> dobey, stop is the wrong answer!
<dobey> ubuntu phones have been in production for almost a year.
<dobey> your disagreement with what is available or how you wish to use such a device, has nothing to do with a "productive environment"
<dobey> frankly, you are creating an unproductive environment by coming in here and spewing your vitriol
<davmor2> dobey: oh that's such a nice word :)
<dobey> :)
<OerHeks> any answer to studio_  gives 2 more questions :-D
<studio_> dobey, maybe  a missunderstanding, i do not mean "in production"", i mean in "productive environment" ...
<dobey> studio_: it's a phone. it makes phone calls. it is by definition fulfilling its purpose, and thus productive
<dobey> studio_: you however, are not productive
<studio_> dobey, you missed the point
<davmor2> studio_: there are 1000's of people using it daily as their main phone. so yes people use it in a productive environment daily
<dobey> of all the points in this channel, it is not i who is missing them
<studio_> davmor2, there are 1000's who reflash their ubuntu-Touch devices back to Android 5.0, have you ever seen that?
<popey> studio_, I use multiple ubuntu phones in my productive environment
<davmor2> studio_: No
<popey> I see six devices from where I'm sat.
<davmor2> popey: light weight
<popey> hah.
<dobey> davmor2: but studio_ has done so a 1000 times
<dobey> android 5 is so last week though
<popey> studio_, there are thousands of people who use Ubuntu on their phone and have not switched back to Android, we know this.
<dobey> all the cool kids are using 6 on the nexus 5x
<popey> because we switch the camera on periodically to watch them
<popey> (we don't really, but it's a fun idea)
<dobey> hahaha
 * Stskeeps tells phoronix
<popey> hah!
 * lotus|xenial is never going back to android
<popey> never say never :)
<studio_> popey, how do you use your ubuntu-touch device in an "productive environment" ? For exp. how do you sync your e-Mails from the device with you computer/laptop?
<dobey> well, when google buys canonical and renames ubuntu phone to android
<popey> studio_, I connect my mail client on my phone to my server via imap
<popey> studio_, i use webmail on my laptop. so they're in sync
<dobey> srsly nobody "syncs" e-mails any more
<dobey> this isn't 2002
<lotus|xenial> lol
<popey> Well, you could run Mutt on the phone if you want.
<studio_> popey, come on, how do you use gpg?
<popey> I don't.
<dobey> mutt supports imap
<popey> I haven't used GPG for years
<popey> Because nobody I ever email uses it.
<jibel> ah, no lotus notes for Ubuntu phone, so disappointed :(
<popey> \o/ Domino!
<davmor2> jibel: hahaha
<dobey> if you want gpg in dekko, go to #dekko and help them implement a reasonable user experience for it
<popey> I said "Wow, people still use domino?" to an IBMer recently, he was _really_ offended.
<studio_> so you still send e-mail like an postcard?
<popey> "YES!" he protested
<popey> studio_, no, because I use TLS
<dobey> no, you can't lace e-mails with anthrax
<studio_> popey, why the update from the device is working over gpg?
<popey> I don't telnet to the imap server and type out imap commands to it
<dobey> the phone uses gpg just fine
<popey> studio_, I don't understand your question
<popey> it works well, except... that one time...
<dobey> there's a gpg key for the app store
<studio_> popey, you know what gpg is and for what it is used?
<popey> Of course I do
<popey> Just because I choose not to use it, doesn't make my phone use any less valid.
<popey> My mum never uses GPG either
<popey> Neither does _anyone_ I regularly send emails to.
<studio_> so you never made an update on your device?
<popey> I said I don't use GPG for email.
<popey> I press a button to update my device
<studio_> updates are using gpg
<popey> I don't care what it does underneath, it could be magic pixies for all I care
<popey> Yes, I know.
<davmor2> popey: GPG Grand Piano Gang?
<davmor2> It's a classic group right?
<popey> studio_, so, again, back to your question, yes, I use my phone in a productive environment
<popey> which - this may be a shocker for you - differs from the way you use a phone.
 * lpotter believes in magic pixies that update phones
<popey> I hope you were sitting down for that revalation.
<dobey> studio_: why are you still here?
<dobey> studio_: aren't you using android 5.0?
<davmor2> studio_: so do I, in fact my job is completely dependant on them
<studio_> popey, what is you default email-client?
<dobey> netcat
<popey> Dekko.
<dobey> best e-mail client evar
<davmor2> dekko
<dobey> i just have netcat running on port 25 and it dumps everything to /dev/null
<studio_> can dekko handle smime or gpg?
<dobey> you know the answer already
<studio_> no?
<davmor2> studio_: Not yet
<dobey> this is not #dekko
<popey> Patches welcome!
<dobey> if you want to ask questions about dekko, i suggest you seek support from its developers
<popey> I would love to see GPG support in dekko. That would be awesome.
<popey> Maybe I'd use GPG more if it did, who knows.
<davmor2> popey: don't make me laugh
<studio_> so, popey, your company prescribing you to send emails like an postcard?
<popey> I might, if it was made easy for normal people.
<popey> studio_, again, I don't use GPG
<popey> studio_, repeating it doesn't make it any more amusing
<dobey> studio_: we don't use e-mail
<dobey> studio_: we use RFC-1149 for sending messages
<davmor2> dobey: is that carrier pigeon?
<dobey> yes
<davmor2> nice
<studio_> popey, again, what is canoncial using to encrypt emails?
<popey> studio_, that sounds like a question for the IS department
<popey> I just read and write mails, I don't administer the servers
<dobey> a proprietary corn feed from Monsanto
<studio_> popey, what is IS department?
<dobey> is totally how the RFC-1149 messages are encrypted
<popey> Technical people
<popey> Again, we don't have GPG support in Dekko, but it would be great if we did. Patches welcome studio_ !
<dobey> e-mail is for suckers
<lpotter> I prefer post-it notes folded into airplanes
<studio_> popey, why isnn't thunderbird supported in ubuntu-touch?
<popey> studio_, because it requires X
<popey> Thunderbird _will_ be able to be used in the future.
<lpotter> and an interface redesign
<popey> But not a mobile UI - you'd need to ask Mozilla about that
<popey> (Thunderbird is their project, not ours)
<studio_> popey, why isn't xmir supported in ubuntu-touch?
<davmor2> studio_: because it lacks a mobile interface, is x only and requires more space than the moon
<dobey> studio_: why don't you read public announcements?
<popey> studio_, because it's not finished
<popey> studio_, it will be, soon enough.
<studio_> ok
<dobey> if you want to be notified of when certain features will be available, and on what devices, then subscribe to the mailing list and actually read the status/announcement e-mails about such things
<popey> Ok, are we done with the bizarre questions for today?
<dobey> popey: you know the moebius never ends
<studio_> popey, why bizarre? :)
<popey> studio_, s/bizarre/boring/
<popey> maybe repetitive?
<popey> Disruptive?
<dobey> because you asked them 6 months ago, have been answered hundreds of times, and already know the answer
<popey> Irritating?
<davmor2> time wasting
<popey> Rhetorical?
<popey> Anyway, yes, enough now.
<dobey> inflammatory
<lpotter> amusing
<studio_> boring is ubuntu touch compared to ubuntu ...
<dobey> boring is what bores do
<popey> you just reminded me of a joke I used to do when I was like 15
<dobey> haha
<lpotter> that's like comparing a cucumber to a pickle
<popey> put index finger on arm of friend, rotate clockwise and anti-clockwise a few times
<dobey> not at all
<popey> friend looks up
<popey> "Am I boring you?"
<dobey> bores are also good for trepidation
<dobey> which is something that sounds very pleasing right now
<popey> studio_, so, see you in 6 weeks when we get to have this groundhog day again?
<davmor2> I just thought they were wild pigs
<dobey> that's a boar
<dobey> which you strap to a board, to smoke and roast
<davmor2> dobey: see there's my mistake
<dobey> mmmmmmmm, ribs
<studio_> popey, i am still nosy about the new bq convergence device :)
<popey> That won't have GPG either.
<dobey> then follow @bqreaders on twitter
<dobey> and watch for them to announce it
<dobey> pro tip: it won't be a traditional PC device either, because that's not what convergence is
<studio_> dobey, is the RPI2 a "traditional PC device"?
<dobey> no, it's a hacker toy
<studio_> *lol*  :)
<studio_> sorry, i use ubuntu-mate on it, not kali ...
<dobey> sorry, i don't care :)
<popey> \o/ Ubuntu MATE
<dobey> it's not like we make kali
<davmor2> dobey: you don't make mate either
<dobey> but i'm not terribly big on the taste
<dobey> i guess i'd have to get used to it, without burning my tongue
<davmor2> dobey: no I like it myself but that was because the Argentinians spoilt me with some of theirs made correctly :)
<popey> never had it
<popey> keep getting told how amazing it is
<popey> doesn't help that the bottled stuff is impossible to find over here
<dobey> but i could totally go for some asado right now
<davmor2> popey: think of is as somewhere between coffee and tea, Tea taste in coffee strength
<popey> hm
<popey> Will try at the next sprint.
<davmor2> popey: you need the proper leaves though, I don't know what the bottled stuff is like as I have never had that, I keep thinking about buying a gourd and leaves off of amazon
 * genii makes a note to try this asado stuff
<BOHverkill> i think the ubuntu phone ota update system do not like me :( i get the update every time really late
<popey> BOHverkill, define really late?
<popey> Given it's only been ~3 hours
<BOHverkill> but i want it now
<popey> oooh I just got it!
<BOHverkill> ;)
<BOHverkill> grrrrrrrr
<popey> haha, sucks to be you! :D
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-19-202731.png
<BOHverkill> :C
<popey> check it out :)
<davmor2> popey: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gourd-Bombilla-drink-Yerba-Mate/dp/B001E1VXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1447964773&sr=8-2&keywords=mate
<dobey> i really need to set up an image server
<dobey> what ever happened to tassadar?
<popey> davmor2, I have that exact one on my amazon wishlist
<davmor2> popey: I keep thinking about it :)  Maybe an xmas  pressie for me :)
<popey> yeah, same
<studio_> guys, first thank you for all new informations for today, but now i am also looking for a direct backup system for the ubuntu-touch device. Is autofs, rsync and incron also working on the ubuntu-touch device?
 * lotus|xenial thinks only idle will help this case
<studio_> lotus|xenial, it is not "allowed" to make the device writeable, so how to install autofs, rsync and incron in a "normal" ubuntu-touch device?
<dobey> https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<dobey> as i'm sure you've been pointed at plenty of times before
<studio_> dobey, but the device needs to made writeable
<dobey> no it doesn't
<studio_> ino?
<studio_> no?
<dobey> read my answer there
<dobey> the / partition does not need to be made writable to create and us a chroot in the home directory
 * mcphail gazes adoringly at studio_. His stamina is electrifying
<popey> You need to get out more
<lotus|xenial> lol mcphail
<popey> I'll let everyone figure out who that was aimed at
<dobey> republicans, obviously
<popey> studio_, my phone has rsync installed out of the box
<popey> if they're simple binaries, just extract them from the archive (or build them somewhere else) and copy them onto the device
<popey> thats what I did when I wanted ncdu on my phone
<popey> copied the binary to ~/bin.
<studio_> dobey, sorry i do not understand your link, i just want to "apt-get install" or "aptitude install" autofs rsync incron ...
<mcphail> ha!
<dobey> meh, it's still too early for me to go get pizza and beer and shoot things in the face
<mcphail> brilliant...
<dobey> studio_: then too bad
<popey> studio_, it is "allowed" to make your phone writable
<popey> it's _your_ device after all.
<studio_> dobey, could you please explain me the "correct" way?
<dobey> if you can't understand the simplest way to create a chroot container, then you probably shouldn't be running such things. but if you want to break your device feel free
<dobey> don't come crying in here for support because you broke your device by doing what you were told would definitely break your device, though
<studio_> i understood a chroot-container, but for what?
<dobey> you want to run legacy tools on your phone
<dobey> that is the best way to do it
<dobey> it is exactly the same if you want to run said legacy tools on android, so don't go pulling that threatening crap about flashing android, because it's bollocks
<studio_> so all is depending on android?
 * mcphail is wiping tears of laughter
<lotus|xenial> lol
<popey> chill dobey
<mcphail> studio_: do you ever holiday in Scotland? I have a bottle of malt with your name on it
<dobey> popey: haha. chill is all i ever am
<popey> hah
<k1l_> dobey: you forgot the i in chilli ;p
<popey> ubuntu n' chill
<dobey> k1l_: i'm not a penguin
<studio_> otus|xenial, popey, so you are happy to lunch another android based device? Or why the normal ubuntu/debian commands are not working?
<dobey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YPWLGmcTkU
<dobey> what are you talking about android for?
<lotus|xenial> i had lunch hours ago
<studio_> dobey, stop spaming, i know nothing about adb!
<popey> studio_, I don't know what you mean by "lunch" (I can guess you mean build or something, no idea)
<dobey> wtf are you talking about?
<dobey> i'm not hawaiian. i don't much care for spam
<popey> studio_, create a chroot, build binaries in it, or in a pbuilder, or some other cross-build environment.
<dobey> i never said anything about adb
<dobey> sheesh
<studio_> i asked a "simple" question but i got an advanced answer ... where was the problem?
<popey> you asked a simple question which requires an advanced answer
<dobey> the problem is you are a troll
<popey> well, actually you got 3 answers
<popey> but you're never happy with them
<popey> so shall we call it a day for today?
<popey> Come back in 6 weeks for another trolling session?
<dobey> popey: i have no idea why you are still here :)
<popey> I'm rebuilding dosbox and this passes the time
<dobey> ah
<studio_> popey, what was so advanced on autofs, rsync and incron ?
<popey> I didnt say they were advanced
<popey> I said the answer was
<mcphail> I don't know if my bladder can take this
<popey> chroot is a *bit* advanced
<dobey> are autofs, rsync, or incron in the app store?
<popey> The thing is, you're playing the _part_ of a user, but you're actually very technical.
<lotus|xenial> mcphail: working directly on the nerv-system :p
<popey> Which is why people call you a troll, because you're asking questions which you know the answer for, but are deliberately being a doofus to prove some kind of point.
<mcphail> lotus|xenial: this channel is better than the telly
<dobey> no. they are not. therefore any answer is advanced, becasue it is not "install it from the app store"
<popey> It's mildly entertaining for a while. But gets boring quickly.
<popey> You're way past that now.
<popey> So I think maybe go, and come back another day (or not).
<studio_> popey, for what do i need a chroot for autofs, rsync and incron on ubuntu-touch?
<lotus|xenial> mcphail: lol this kind of 'entertainment' can get you to the nut house
<popey> studio_, there are many guides to setting up chroots online
<popey> I suspect I could find one very quickly.
<popey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<popey> oh look
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding
<studio_> popey, again, for what do i need a chroot for that?
<popey> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12190.html
<popey> it's _an_ option
<popey> for building those tools
<popey> or otherwise using apt in a confined area which won't break your phone
<studio_> no, is it "ubuntu" or is it "ubuntu-touch"?
<popey> enough
<dobey> there is only zuul
<lotus|xenial> lol thats long time ago zuul
<dobey> zuulbuntu
<lotus|xenial> finally :p
<mcphail> aww
<dobey> ikr
<popey> mcphail, I'm a celeb is on now ;)
<mcphail> :)
<dobey> one sour kraut ruins it for all of germany
<lotus|xenial> yeah i tought germans were advanced :p
<popey> coincidentally dosbox finished building
<mcphail> perfect timing
<pmcgowan> omg you actually kicked him
<popey> you mean, "finally" kicked him.
<dobey> lotus|xenial: i hope he doesn't have a mercedes
<lotus|xenial> pmcgowan: ota8 fixxed my scopes freeze :p
<pmcgowan> sweet
 * mcphail is getting OTA8!
<pmcgowan> its a goody
<lotus|xenial> nice job to you all!!
<popey> pmcgowan, does OTA-8 have GPG email?
<mcphail> Ta muchly dev people
<lotus|xenial> popey: LOL
 * genii makes sure popey gets a fresh mug of delicious coffee
 * pmcgowan kicks popey
<popey> :)
<lotus|xenial> popey: look in #ubuntu
<lotus|xenial> 22h04
<popey> haha
<popey> I'll cherish that.
<popey> <studio_> many thanks to "Alan Pope" and he can't declare where is the different between Ubuntu and Ubuntu-Touch!!!
<lotus|xenial> he found a new channel to continue
<popey> nah, he left
<mcphail> popey: he's found your real identity! No more superhero for you
<dobey> popey: that's one for the quotes page
<k1l_> so, that was ragequit number ? from studio?
<OerHeks> k1l_, yes, our favorite troll
 * k1l_ awaits his rants now on the german ubuntu forums to show up.
<svij> k1l_: yeah me too ;)
<popey> sorry :(
<dobey> http://ubuntu.de/
<dobey> lol
<svij> damn, wanted to some stuff for university and ended up watching popey and dobey playing with a troll…
<svij> dobey: just for the record ;) https://ubuntuusers.de
<k1l_> dobey: hehe. they had a link to ubuntuusers.de on their page some time ago.
<popey> have you guys ever met studio? in "real" life?
<OerHeks> .. if it is Mark Shuttleworth, yes :-D
<svij> popey: nope
<svij> he joined the german community in april this year
<k1l_> popey: i think he hides somewhat
<k1l_> he talked to me in pm some time a lot about cryptography and such. so i dont think he will want to appear in public
<popey> Ok.
<dobey> man, the fonts on that forum are really really bad for 4K
<dobey> and that's me saying it, even
<mcphail> Rebooted into OTA8 and I have that annoying white pixel in the top left corner. Why does it do that sometimes?
<OerHeks> maybe one colour-cel in your screen is broken ..
<popey> that's the tracking pixel ;)
<mcphail> ooh -it has gone again. I can't be of interest :)
<BOHverkill> "Software is up to date" - that is a lie :S
<jgdx> phases!
<jgdx> phasers to stun
<BOHverkill> i hate phases
<jgdx> BOHverkill, you can flash your phone with ota8 as of ~12 hours ago
<BOHverkill> no
<BOHverkill> i want just the update ^^
<k1l_> updates updates updates updates
<k1l_> gimme the updates :)
<BOHverkill> :P
<k1l_> iknowyourfeel.jpg ;p   the cm12.1 buildserver was down for 5 days :)
<BOHverkill> sry i am just an inpatient persion
<louisdk> Would it be possible to install Ubuntu Touch on the Aquaris E5 edition with 4G and 2GB ram? If one would flash the ubuntu touch image to it would it brick?
<sverzegnassi> Could someone confirm this is an unwanted behaviour? On OTA-8, I launch 'Monster Wars', wait for the app to be launched, turn off the screen -> the app stops reproducing audio (the app has been freezed, I suppose).
<sverzegnassi> If I launch 'Monster Wars' again, and turn off the screen before the app is fully loaded, the app keeps playing some audio even if the screen is turned off.
<sverzegnassi> (Replace 'Monster Wars' with any app, just saw this while launching that game)
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, jhodapp maybe best to ask about that if its happening all the time
<nhaines> Can anyone confirm this unwanted behavior on OTA-8?  I tried to send email not as a postcard, but GPG isn't supported yet so all email communication is impossible.
<sverzegnassi> haha
<ahayzen> nhaines, don't start that again ;-)
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen, thanks for pinging! actually it seems to happen all the time... hope it's just about media-hub ;)
<ahayzen> :-)
<popey> Elleo, do you know of some way to route the OSK to an SDL app? (e.g. http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-19-184911.png )
<popey> so for SDL games where you have to type in a character name or something
<jhodapp> sverzegnassi, surely it's not every app, sounds to me like it might just be apps that directly play sounds via Qt -> Pulseaudio
<nhaines> popey: have you ever used dosbox in a "productive environment"?
<popey> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/watch-doom-first-person-shooter-video-game-running-on-ubuntu-phone-496446.shtml
<popey> yes :)
<nhaines> popey: If you've ever run VisiCalc or Microsoft Works in dosbox then you know what I'm talking about.  ;)
<popey> I was more of a Lotus 123 kinda guy
<popey> and then As-Easy-As 123
<nhaines> Hehe.
<popey> Also, turbo pascal...
<popey> happy days
<popey> oh no, my brain is now recalling Ashton-Tate dBase III
<nhaines> I was a QuickBASIC guy, but oh, now I miss Terminate and BBSes...
<sverzegnassi> jhodapp: I've tried also with Falldown, which is a QML app and I happens the same. I tried with PathWind and seems there's some magic that mutes the audio.
<nhaines> Probably because the flow of time has worn away all the annoying bits....
<Elleo> popey: typically you need some sort of IME plugin in the toolkit for the keyboard to talk to when using maliit, which exists for Qt and GTK but I suspect there isn't anything for SDL
<Elleo> popey: might be possible to wrap an SDL app in Qt and do it that way though
<sverzegnassi> Don't know how media-hub works, though
<jhodapp> sverzegnassi, yeah most likely these apps aren't going through media-hub
<OerHeks> some miss the dailup sound to the internet
<jhodapp> sverzegnassi, QML calls into normal C++ Qt
<popey> Elleo, ok. ta
<sverzegnassi> jhodapp: huh, ok. I supposed that media-hub stuff were forced somehow into a QML environment.
<nhaines> Tell me when media-hub supports GPG!
 * nhaines stops trolling and goes back to work.
<mcphail> jhodapp: afaik, openal apps don't get muted and the volume control doesn't work at all
<Elleo> popey: although I expect for something like doom adding some onscreen controls would be better, since the keyboard takes up a lot of the screen with keys that aren't needed for a game
<popey> hmm, good point
<mcphail> Elleo: but an onscreen keyboard would give an easy win for lots of existing games
<jhodapp> sverzegnassi, it is, but if an app uses say the SoundEffect object, that calls directly to pulse and skips media-hub as it's supposed to be a very low latency bringup
<popey> Elleo, for some games (like Xcom) you only really need the keyboard now and then, to enter player name for example
<jhodapp> mcphail, interesting
<nhaines> I can't wait to play Doom with the Steam Controller.  Although actually it'll probably be Dark Forces first.
<mcphail> jhodapp: try http://themcphails.uk/altest.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click for an example
<Elleo> popey: yeah, in that case I'd suggest a Qt wrapper with a little "show keyboard" button, so it isn't there when it isn't needed
<Elleo> popey: like the terminal
<popey> Elleo, know any examples of wrapping an sdl app in qt?
<jhodapp> mcphail, have the source to that?
<mcphail> jhodapp: i think i might have left the source in the click itself
<popey> nhaines, I have a bluetooth controller her, hoping to get that working soon
<Elleo> popey: afraid not
<popey> k
<jhodapp> ok
<mcphail> jhodapp: yes, the source is in there
<nhaines> popey: +1
<Elleo> popey: looking at one example I think a lot will depend on what Mir and the Mir SDL backend support, since they're basically telling SDL to render in to a specific window id
<Elleo> popey: which may not be an option with Mir yet
<sverzegnassi> jhodapp: thanks for the explanation! Btw, I've already reported it in the Canonical System Image project, bug 1518122, since it looked to me as something a bit annoying.
<ubot5> bug 1518122 in Canonical System Image "Launch Falldown/Monster Wars and turn off screen before the app is ready ---> the app keeps reproducing audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518122
<mcphail> sverzegnassi: isn't that an extension of the bug I exploit to keep apps running in the background? If there is no gui, the app doesn't stop when the screen goes off
<jhodapp> sverzegnassi, thanks...I'm doing a quick investigation just to see if it does in fact utilize media or not which will help me categorize that bug report better
<sverzegnassi> jhodapp: thanks again!
<sverzegnassi> mcphail: that's really interesting!
<mcphail> sverzegnassi: my syncthing app on the store exploits it to run in the background
<jhodapp> sverzegnassi, I reproduced that bug
<jhodapp> sverzegnassi, and I know why it's happening
<jhodapp> sverzegnassi, yeah it's a bug in the life cycle exception handler
<jhodapp> sverzegnassi, I just did a test, when you shut the screen off during the splash screen, the app doesn't get suspended
<sverzegnassi> jhodapp: ouch... seems like mcphail's app won't be working in future. sorry! :-)
<mcphail> sverzegnassi: they've been threatening to fix that bug for months. I won't worry yet :)
<sverzegnassi> haha
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-20
<sverzegnassi> thanks again! good night
<gerlowskija> Has anyone here had trouble sending text messages to groups of people.  When I send messages from my bq phone, the message gets sent to each individual separately, and doesn't appear in the group message thread.
<gerlowskija> Not really sure if this is a software issue, an issue w/ my phone/carrier combination, or a setting I'm not taking advantage of
<gerlowskija> So just wondering whether others have seen this.
<muka> I noticed that numeric keyboard has no negative sign. I think it should be added.
<sagar> Hello
<Guest27104> hello
<RMJ> Hey
<RMJ> Woohoo just got ota8 :)
<RMJ> Bluetooth mouse works and external screen :)
<RMJ> Hi All, just installed OTA8 and got it hooked up to an external screen and bluetooth mouse :) anyone have the link handy for filing bugs?
<marcustomlinson> Is there anyone here who can un-ban thostr_ from this channel? Seems he can't join for some reason
<lotuspsychje> marcustomlinson: leave a pm to popey
<marcustomlinson> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<OerHeks> better join #ubuntu-ops for that
<M-davidar> Hi, I'm having trouble deploying apps to ubuntu-emulator - is anyone able to help?
<lotuspsychje> M-davidar: you might idle here to devs are awake
<M-davidar> ok, I got it running, but landscape isn't working :/
<M-davidar> lotuspsychje: ok
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-8 released!
<mimi> Hey guys. Can someone tell me how to use AT-Commands on Ubuntu touch? Got an problem with my IMEI (have an Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition, changed to Android and now back). Under Android I could set the IMEI with an AT-Command. I Want to do the same under Ubuntu Touch now. Any Idea? /dev of modem and use echo to send commands?
<robin-hero> Hey! I've just updated my phone to OTA-8 and I've found a bug. It doesn't remember my Wi-Fi network. I need to add the details every time. If I see it under the Previous Networks, I see my Network, and a new one with name like this: RobinH, RobinH 1, RobinH 2... etc.
<RMj> Hmm which phone? I've just updated my N4 and it connected ok to one of my usual networks
<davmor2> robin-hero: did you flash the device with mtktool at any point?
<robin-hero> RMj: Nexus4
<robin-hero> davmor2: mtktool? I don't know what is it :)
<davmor2> robin-hero: ignore me then not going to be that
<RMj> Same as me, I just updated it via the phone itself, you?
<davmor2> robin-hero: can you try forgetting all the networks and then add it again a fresh please, it might be that the config got screwed up
<robin-hero> davmor2: Yes, I tried it many times. If I turn off the Wifi, then turn on it doesn't connect anymore. I need to connect by hand, and I need to add the details again
<popey> thostr_, sorry I banned someone else and clearly used too wide a ban :)
<mimi> Anybody an idea what /dev device on ubuntu touch is the modem that listens to AT-Commands?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day! 😃
<sam___> hellllo
<sam___> is there anyone who has ported ubuntu touch to samsung galaxy j5
<robin-hero> davmor2: I've just flashed my phone (--wipe and --bootstrap, stable channel) again, but I still have the bug.
<davmor2> robin-hero: yes I would imagine that somehow your device has lost it's mac address for the wifi
<robin-hero> davmor2: Can I test it somehow?
<davmor2> robin-hero: run nmcli -d and get the mac address for the phone.  Then reboot and then run the same command and see if the mac is different
<davmor2> for the wifi not the phone sorry
<robin-hero> davmor2: option '-d' is uknown
<robin-hero> Hmm, but it's there in the help section...
<davmor2> robin-hero: it is just d but that doesn't give the mac details which I thought it did give me 5
<robin-hero> OK
<davmor2> robin-hero: ah there you go ifconfig tells you on wlan0 just jot down the hwaddr
<davmor2> robin-hero: then reboot and see if it is the same
<robin-hero> davmor2: Yes, this is the problem:
<robin-hero> firt: 00:11:22:55:6b:5 second: 00:11:22:a2:80:9
<robin-hero> *first
<davmor2> robin-hero: right not sure if you can find out what the original mac address was from somewhere, without it you can't change it.  At a push I guess you could reflash android and see if that fixes it
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: ^  any clue on that one for a mako?
<Innercode> Hi 'm getting headaches about my apparmor problem. I've updated my BQ4.5 to OTA-8 and my desktop have the latest updates as well. When I create a new HTML5 app and run it on my phone no styles or js are applied because apparmor denied it. The bug is registered here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1477580) but the state is fixed. When I run the app on my desktop it's ok. How can I fix 
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477580 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[HTML5] AppaArmor denials to used the system installed UI SDK files, when webapp container used as a launcher" [High,Fix released]
<EdwardMorbius> hello, book aggregator scope in ota-8 where is it? I cant find it in list of scopes, I am probably missing something XD
<davmor2> EdwardMorbius: there might not be one, there is an openlibrary scope I think
<EdwardMorbius> davmor2 then the description of ota-8 is a bit misleading :) I will check that scope then
<davidcalle> EdwardMorbius, davmor2, the openlibrary one is old-ish, but release notes for ota8 are mentioning a new one, haven't found it so far
<EdwardMorbius> davidcalle me neither on the phone or in the store so its a bit confusing
<davidcalle> sil2100, is it only on some images? ^
<davidcalle> s/images/channels
<davmor2> davidcalle: I think it is meant to be address book
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<k1l_> seems like the bq phones are now in the usbids database. so a "sudo update-usbids" solves the issue that its not recognized by the computer.
<k1l_> but why did bq not request a usbid entry in the beginning?
<davidcalle> davmor2, this would make sense
<davmor2> davidcalle, EdwardMorbius: there is a new address book and calls/text/telegram aggregater
<davmor2> so I assume sil2100 just missed address from that line
<EdwardMorbius> New Book aggregator scope, with lots of regional content
<EdwardMorbius> this doesnt sound like an address book? :))
<davmor2> EdwardMorbius: where are you reading that
<EdwardMorbius> davnor2 https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/11/19/phone-update-ota-8/?utm_source=Social&utm_medium=Insights%20blog&utm_campaign=OTA-8&
<davmor2> hmmmm
<Innercode> I've resetted my phone to factory default. Problem persists.
<davmor2> Innercode: you might be better off asking on #ubuntu-app-devel as there might be other people there who have hit similar issues
<Innercode> davmor2: Thanks!!! I didn't know that that channel exists :)
<awe> Mirv, is there a bzr or git tree for our qtbase package?
<awe> or is it just directly uploaded?
<awe> tvoss, looks like we have a fix for the Qt side of the DBus flood
<awe> pmcgowan, is a hotfix still on the table for both?
<awe> ( location-services/dbus-cpp & qtbase )
<pmcgowan> awe, yes
<Mirv> awe: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/log/?h=ubuntu - that's 5.5 however, 5.4 is just maintained locally / direct uploads. all changes need to go in 5.4.1 (overlay), 5.4.2 (xenial) and 5.5 (to-be-xenial)
<Mirv> awe: all repos linked at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjuCdq68GSyVdFI4QzNQdWpfME5aMEV2VXo0cUpOMkE
<Mirv> (at the bottom)
<awe> yikes
<Mirv> welcome to Qt :)
<awe> Mirv, uh yea... a week ago this time, I couldn't spell it
<awe> Mirv, that said... looks like between myself and Lorn, we have a potential fix.  I need to do some cleanup
<awe> can I then hand it off to you for silo prep?
<Mirv> awe: yes, I can take care of anything, especially you don't want to know about the -gles twin packages for all three versions :)
<awe> haha
<Mirv> so silo, builds, I'll just shout when a silo is ready for testing
<awe> great.  I'll work on cleaning up the patch this afternoon then and we can work on getting a silo up early next week
<tvoss> awe, I'm preparing dual landings right now, early next week sounds good to me
<tvoss> awe, also: \o/
<tvoss> Mirv, awe should we call for testing early next week? specifically as the qt stuff touches in core dbus behavior?
<tvoss> pmcgowan, ^
<pmcgowan> tvoss, sure we can
<awe> pmcgowan, tvoss, maybe we should pow-wow on Mon or Tue to come up with a plan?  fyi QA's been given an informal heads-up
<pmcgowan> awe, we have an rtm call on tue, we could do it then
<awe> hangout or call?
<awe> that could work
<pmcgowan> awe, will add you guys
<awe> k
<tvoss> awe, pmcgowan ack
<egon1> hi
<egon1> someone can me tell please why i can not install new apps on my ubutuphone?
<dobey> can you specify the exact error you are seeing?
<egon1> the phone says  can not connect with the ubuntu-account
<egon1> but email and password are right
<egon1> bq aquaris phone
<dobey> you can't log in to ubuntuone you mean?
<egon1> dobey: yes so is it
<egon1> sorry for my bad english
<dobey> egon1: and you get an error message inside the window, that is colored red?
<egon1> dobey: he sayd 'Anmeldefehler'  german language
<k1l_> login error, roughly translated
<egon1> +Logon failure
<dobey> egon1: is the time correct on your phone? Make sure you have it set to "Automatic" in the settings
<egon1> dobey: thanyou... that was all  now it's working
<dobey> np
<adam_from_farfar> hi guys :)
<adam_from_farfar> Whenever I try to deploy the app, I am getting the error coming from python script that module ubuntuuitoolkit  does not exist
<adam_from_farfar> any hits? This module seem not to be valid according to pip. It's also not Ubuntu module. There is ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot but it does not provide that module :/
<dobey> adam_from_farfar: #ubuntu-app-devel might be a better place to ask about app dev questions
<dobey> adam_from_farfar: sounds like you're trying to run autopilot tests and you import that module in your autopilot tests, though
<dobey> so you probably need to declare that dependency in the manifest, for autopkgtests
<adam_from_farfar> dobey: Nothing like this. Ive just installed Ubuntu SDK, created minimal Hello World application (qt quick) and press run (on a phone). That is is. The message appears during automatic deployment.
<dobey> adam_from_farfar: ok, i'm not sure python should be invovled for that. i suggest asking in #ubuntu-app-devel
<adam_from_farfar> This is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13367627/
<dobey> adam_from_farfar: yeah, it's trying to do something with autopilot. it tells you how to disable that for now
<dobey> anyway, #ubuntu-app-devel will have better help for that side of things :)
<adam_from_farfar> cheers!
<vitimiti> Hey, cheers for the webbrowser-app now properly opening links in a new tab in the background without the need to manually change to the new tab to continue using the browser properly
<nhaines> ogra_: thanks for all the hard work you do for Ubuntu, especially for being patient while I asked you the same two questions about phone 15.04 -> 15.10/snappy every different way I could think of while I was writing my book!
<dobey> lol
<taiebot> Hi i still do not get the date on Today scope on nexus 4  rc-proposed am i the only one seeing this. Also thanks for the nearby scopes in the store
<mcphail> In the browser app on OTA8, only one of my "top sites" has a thumbnail attached to it. The rest are blank placeholders and look ugly. Can I fix this?
<pmcgowan> mcphail, if you long press you can remove them, but unfortunately older ones will take their place
<pmcgowan> I filed a bug a while back
<mcphail> pmcgowan: cheers!
<pmcgowan> mcphail, we could probably nuke the cache somewhere, will find out
<mcphail> pmcgowan: yes - don't want to destry my bookmarks, though
<pmcgowan> right will check tomorrow
<mcphail> many thanks
<mcphail> can someone remind me how I start an app from the shell?
<dobey> ubuntu-app-launch $appid
<mcphail> dobey: cheers
<niekas> "More Ubuntu phones coming soon…" < When could be this "soon"?
<dobey> a point prior to the heat death of the universe
<andygraybeal> hey this might ultra dumb, but will ubuntu-touch run instagram and square point-of-sale app?
<popey> andygraybeal, those sound like android apps, we don't (currently) support running android apps
<andygraybeal> k thank you
<andygraybeal> :)
<marcus0> hi, i'm trying to install touch on my nexus7 but the repository is unavailable ? http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7-installer/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages
<mcphail> popey: ...currently?
<marcus0> yes. i think the correct dist is raring, right?
<mcphail> Is there any possiblity of dropping MTP and moving to USB mass storage?
<popey> mcphail, well done for picking up on that :)
<popey> also, fyi. quake runs like dogpoo in dosbox on the e4.5 :D
<popey> I mean, it _runs_ http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-20-121431.png
<mcphail> popey: yes - looks like software mode
<mcphail> popey: baldur's gate is segfaulting after character creation
<popey> scummvm is giving me "Bus error"
<popey> which is odd
<mcphail> It would be great if a real developer would start porting some games ;p
 * mcphail ducks
<popey> as opposed to us amateurs ?
<mcphail> yep. I'm sooo out of my depth
<popey> heh ditto
<mcphail> Don't hink you'll get unmodified quake to run well as it really needs opengl
<popey> yeah, well this was just me being silly :)
<mcphail> https://github.com/jackpal/glesquake
<mcphail> my life would be much easier if I could just drag and drop these bg files onto the device, but MTP is being annoying (as usual)
 * popey breaks out strace on scummvm
<popey> i use scp
<popey> and hack directly on device over ssh rather than rebuild clicks
<popey> sudo hacking in /opt and then pull the data off
<mcphail> hardcore :)
<popey> hah
<popey> lazy
<popey> I know mtp sucks
<popey> not going down that road
<mcphail> how do you activate ssh on the device?
<mcphail> (or are you scp'ing the other way?)
<popey> https://gurucubano.gitbooks.io/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/content/en/chapter1.html
<popey> both ways
<popey> adb shell android-gadget-service enable ssh
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/how-can-i-access-my-ubuntu-phone-over-ssh/599041#599041
<popey> written by our own ogra_
<mcphail> does that just open ssh over wlan, or over 3g as well? DOn't fancy the latter
<popey> yeah, i think it's global
<mcphail> yuck
<mcphail> not great with a 4 digit pin. Is password auth disabled by default?
<popey> you can set passphrase
<popey> rather than pincode
<mcphail> true
<nhaines> mcphail: wait, I thought Baldur's Gate was a Windows game.
<mcphail> nhaines: popey: not any more :) http://themcphails.uk/bg.png
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-21
<nhaines> hax!
<mcphail> nhaines: I'm porting gemrb, which is an open source reimplementation of the Infinity Engine used in Baldur's gate, Planescape Torment, Icewind Dale etc
<nhaines> Ooh.
<nhaines> And thanks to GOG.com this is of direct relevance to me.
<mcphail> nhaines: indeed
<mcphail> We really need more games on the phone
<popey> mcphail, \o/
<mcphail> popey: this is fun, isn't it :)
<popey> yes, yes it is!
<k1l_> games and updates. what do you want more on a phone :)
<stakewinner00> seems that with OTA-8 my phone are eating battery like a... ¿lion?
<stakewinner00> https://a.uguu.se/cfnvhw.jpg no 3G, no bluetooth, no GSM, only wifi (when available) and today I don't used it since the update.
<popey> is it still up/on?
<popey> can you ssh in and see what's eating the cpu?
<mcphail> stakewinner00: I never get decent battery stats after an OTA until it goes through a charge cycle. Don't know why
<stakewinner00> lol. popey, I never used ssh with my ubuntu phone, I'll try to reboot and charge, before enabling ssh.
<popey> maybe open the terminal and do it?
<popey> I've not seen this catastrophic battery loss recently
<stakewinner00> popey, unity8 (when reciving some message on telegram CPU goes up)
<popey> interesting!
<kean> CarolineYu, ping
<CarolineYu> kean, pong
<ryao-phone> Is this a good phone for Ubuntu? http://www.expansys-usa.com/google-nexus-5-d820-32gb-white-unlocked-285132/
<lotuspsychje> ryao-phone: nexus4 is better supported mate
<lotuspsychje> ryao-phone: n5 has still some issues on touch i think
<lotuspsychje> !devices | ryao-phone
<ubot5> ryao-phone: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ryao-phone> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<ryao-phone> Has anyone tried Ubuntu on both to know how bad the current support is? I am looking at specifications and I am going to really miss a 1080p screen if I get the Nexys 4.
<lotuspsychje> ryao-phone: BQ 5
<ryao-phone> I am thinking of replacing my iPhone 6S with something running Ubuntu because there is a zero day exploit for mobile safari being sold.
<ryao-phone> Is the BQ5 available on the US?
<lotuspsychje> ryao-phone: not sure of that
<lotuspsychje> ryao-phone: yeah android and Ios are very vunrable
<ryao-phone> By the way, is it possible to use Waze and Google Voice (long short short, I use GV connect to have google call my phone whenever I want to make a call) on Ubuntu?
<ryao-phone> I suspect that I might need to carry two phones. One for those two apps and a Ubuntu device for secure browsing... Speaking of which, does Ubuntu have ad blocking and RSS readers? What web browser are available for touch?
<nhaines_> ryao-phone: Waze doesn't have an Ubuntu client.  Neither does Google Voice, so you can receive calls with no problem, but making calls is not supported.
<nhaines_> Ubuntu does have an RSS reader and a podcast client.  It does not have ad blocking.
<nhaines_> You may want to just check out this online listing of the Ubuntu App Store: https://uappexplorer.com/
<ryao-phone> Thanks.
<ryao-phone> It is a shame this is not available for getting Waze: http://www.openmobileww.com/#!acl/c1o3z
<ryao-phone> Hmm... This names Ubuntu: http://media.wix.com/ugd/fbdb15_ddab9b49b87c4be089425ebfc1dd4c93.pdf
<ogra_> popey, mcphail, that is why pw auth is completely disabled in the phone ssh setup ;)
<mcphail> ogra_: good to know! Cheers
 * mcphail switches ssh on
<robin-hero> Hey davmor2! I've just reflashed Android 5.1 on my Nexus 4 device, and the WiFi works well, then I reflashed Ubuntu, and the WiFi mac address bug is still there, moreover I think there is the same issue with Bluetooth too...
<popey> i didnt think we supported going from android 5 to ubuntu
<popey> you have to downgrade radio to 4.4.x i thought
<robin-hero> Oh! Okay, I'll try it. Thanks popey
<robin-hero> So do you think it will be solve my problem?
<robin-hero> popey: ?
<M0tty> Hiç
<M0tty> Since 6 months, i try to fix the GPS issue on my meizu mx 4. I was hoping that the ota-8 solve the problem but it's not. Can you help me ?
<robin-hero> M0tty: What's your problem with GPS? It work well on my BQ Aquaris E4.5 and my Nexus4 (with Here AGPS) too.
<M0tty> Nothing works. ;-) no localisation, with and without WLAN enable.
<M0tty> robin-hero, I works once, just after the ota-7 but since it dosn't work anymore...
<robin-hero> Hmm, I don't know on MX4 there is the Here AGPS fix, but with it, it takes about 1-2 minutes to find my location
<robin-hero> davmor2: popey: Okay, I reflashed Android 4.4.4 first, then Ubuntu, and the bug is still valid
<M0tty> Ok, that's very frustrating : now it works... :-D
<Yehai> hello
<Yehai> ubuntu phone?
<stakewinner00> Yehai, ¿?
<Yehai> stakewinner00: you have one?
<stakewinner00> yes
<Yehai> how is it
<stakewinner00> it is like a ubuntu but in a phone¿? There are some reviews on youtube.
<Yehai> someone said it s slow
<stakewinner00> Yehai, it will depend on the hardware I think,
<stakewinner00> the OS is fast, some apps may be slow, like music app when loading some playlist.
<Yehai> k
<deviloper> hey I have just created a emulator from 'ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu' but when I run it the device comes up but it shows nothing
<deviloper> I have checked for OpenGL driver
<deviloper> also tried running with more memory
<deviloper> nothing helped
<deviloper> can anyone tell me where I'm going wrong or how to make it work
<MrFastDie> Hey, I've got a question is there a known date for including whatsapp and dropbox?
<popey> MrFastDie, nope, you'd need to ask WhatsApp and Dropbox
<MrFastDie> I think thats a little bit more complicated :D
<popey> Well, it's their software, not ours
<MrFastDie> Thats right, but I thought that both have to do with that
<mcphail> popey: I suspect I'm seeing the same precipitous drop in battery mentioned last night. It has just been masked as I have had my phone pulgged/unplugged to adb
<popey> :(
<popey> mine has been on charge permanently, just unplugged and rebooted it
<popey> will see what it's like in a few hours
<mcphail> my battery stats graph looks like a toblerone
<popey> brown and nutty?
<mcphail> painful and sickening
 * mcphail recalls the Billy Connolly toblerone sketch
<popey> right, charging up other bq, to have them side by side to compare ota and latest
<timppa_> hi
<timppa_> I'm trying to install a image server for ubuntu touch
<timppa_> problem is that when I try to run generate-keys it's missing a python module "systemimage"
<timppa_> which pkg I need to install to get that module
<timppa_> ?
<timppa_> ./generate-keys
<timppa_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<timppa_>   File "./generate-keys", line 24, in <module>
<timppa_>     from systemimage import config
<timppa_> ImportError: No module named systemimage
<timppa_> Any ideas?
<egon1> hi
<egon1> my ubuntuphone dont does installing apps from ubuntu one when the settings for the time not is in automatic
<egon1> but when i set automatic umtc+1 than i have a wrong time
<anpok> hm where can I see the differences between imag 335 and 336
<anpok> in rc-proposed/ubuntu for krillin?
<anpok> *image
<anpok> found it
<taiebot> there is a very funny bug on unity 8 at the moment happened to me twice today  http://i.imgur.com/SI4vAd9.png
<ludo2> Hola!
<ludo2> I'm loolking for a how-to for installing ubuntu phone on a meizu phone.
<ludo2> It is a native ubuntu phone.
<taiebot> ludo2 so how come there is no more ubuntu phone?
<ludo2> Latest migration broke the OS.
<ludo2> No more space in system partition.
<taiebot> ludo2 too much photos and music or you did apt-get ?
<ludo2> In system partition I said.
<ludo2> Not in user space.
<ludo2> So, is there a tutorial to reinstall it?
<taiebot> ludo2 i found this but you might loose everything http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62300985&postcount=39
<ludo2> Thanks!
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: Do you still remember my problem about having rild set card_parameters for dual-SIM call?
<ludo2> taiebot: when I sent this command "ubuntu-device-flash touch --device arale --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en", I've got this answer:
<ludo2> Device is |arale|
<ludo2> Flashing version 7 from ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device arale
<ludo2> Cannot cleanup tree to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255
<ludo2> And I have the prompt.
<ludo2> Is it normal?
<taiebot> can you delete the ./cache folder on your computer
<taiebot> sorry .cache
<taiebot> ludo2 its a hidden folder
<ludo2> Yes. I know.
<taiebot> ludo2 it should download the image first
<ludo2> I've just remove the .cache/ubuntuimages
<taiebot> taiebot: its either the image is corrupted or your device is full
<ludo2> I try another time.
<ludo2> Device: the phone?
<taiebot> ludo2 looks like you have already downloaded the image as normally it would download and after push the image to the phone
<taiebot> ludo2 i would say the phone
<taiebot> ludo2 is it downloading know?
<taiebot> ludo2 you can remove the --device arale it should automatically detect the phone is arale this is the command i use for nexus 4 and it works nicely ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<MrFastDie> Hey guys, I've got a problem with the ubuntu-sdk, when I'm trying to start it it freezes and sais something like row 6: 20279 Segfaulting (Written dump) $BINDIR/qtcreator -platformtheme appmenu-qt5 ${1+"$@"]
<ludo2> Wich command is the command that download the system: ubuntu-device-flash?
<taiebot> ludo2  yes
<ludo2> exit status 255
<taiebot> ludo2 so is not downloading any image?
<ludo2> It seems no.
<taiebot> ludo2 you are missing the equal button in the command
<taiebot> touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<taiebot> ludo2 replace it with meizu stable
<ludo2> Yes. But same error.
<taiebot> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<taiebot> can you post the output
<taiebot> me i have 2015/11/21 18:10:23 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<taiebot> 2015/11/21 18:10:23 Device is |mako|
<taiebot> Device mako not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<ludo2> taiebot: http://pastebin.com/q4ZuY6va
<taiebot> ludo2 ok we are getting there how is your phone looking is it booted ?
<taiebot> ludo2 you should put it in recovery mode
<taiebot> http://www.recovery-mode.com/android/meizu-mx4.html
<taiebot> ludo2 you should re-do the command when you are in the recovery mode
<ludo2> I'm already in recovery mode. :-(
<taiebot> ludo2 bizarre adb should be exposed
<ludo2> I think that the program doesn't find the device.
<taiebot> ludo 2 did you do follow http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62300985&postcount=39
<taiebot> did you re-install recovery.img
<taiebot> ludo2 if adb is not exposed it will not work
<ludo2> Yes I reinstall recovery.img .
<ludo2> I will try with this version of recovery.img
<ludo2> Because I've tried with http://people.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/recovery/
<taiebot> ludo2 https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13878.html
<taiebot> ludo2 they might be the same
<ludo2> I try.
<ludo2> OK. Same error.
<taiebot> ludo2 you have been very fast two reset the recovery.img there is no error here?
<ludo2> Because I started before.
<ludo2> No.
<ludo2> No error when uploading recovery.img .
<taiebot> ludo2: i am stuck
<ludo2> :-(
<taiebot> ludo2 double check that each command is right but your device should expose adb
<ludo2> I retry from another desktop machine.
<ludo2> Is there a debian repository for phablet-tools .
<taiebot> ludo2 i would change usb cable also sometimes they are shit
<ludo2> But device appear in lsusb command …
<vendorrh> Short question: Is Ubuntu touch working on Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5? Has someone installed?
<vendorrh> It has been a year since I want to install it
<ludo2> taiebot: I try with less level command.
<ludo2> adb devices -l return no device.
<ludo2> taiebot: http://pastebin.com/xadNy29H
<ludo2> This step is good, isn't it?
<taiebot> ludo2 yep
<taiebot> know you should boot your phone into recovery mode
<ludo2> Yes.
<ludo2> I do it.
<ludo2> But, adb devices -l return no device.
<taiebot> ludo2 are you selectionning the menu and entering into it?
<ludo2> Wich menu?
<taiebot> ludo2 on you phone you should have a menu selection when you boot in recovery mode
<ludo2> I just have a black screen with recovery bottom in the bottom.
<ludo2> No menu.
<taiebot> what if you use the volume button?
<taiebot> or the power button
<taiebot> normally you should have something like this https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR86Ryp9LPudYhCGOpYx8bedB89YhcLTY-K0WJskKHmxARZGVpm
<taiebot> btw this is not meizu
<ludo2> I push power button and up volume button and I arrive in my black screen with recovery mode written in the bottom.
<ludo2> After that, I've got the ubuntu logo.
<ludo2> And no message.
<taiebot> something like this ? https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTN5LnXHA_k9L1mCkl0-VuCLwfFqj6gaNc2fnVWN5V994t_fIMR
<ludo2> No.
<taiebot> and when you have the ubuntu there is no menu either?
<taiebot> i have something like this on nexus 4 https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTN5LnXHA_k9L1mCkl0-VuCLwfFqj6gaNc2fnVWN5V994t_fIMR
<ludo2> No menu. Just the logo.
<taiebot> ludo2 have you tried with sudo when doing fastboot?
<taiebot> ludo2 i found this for you http://bbs.meizu.cn/thread-5295722-1-1.html
<ludo2> I will try with sudo
<ludo2> taiebot: This link is for android only, isn't it?
<ludo2> OK. Test with sudo finished. Same error at the end.
<ludo2> No adb exposed.
<taiebot> And after the phone enters bootloop?
<ludo2> What is bootloop?
<taiebot> ludo2 never boots up
<ludo2> I'm not sure to understand …
<ludo2> After what?
<taiebot> ludo2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5fhoHL-mR4
<ludo2> taiebot: Yes. That's it.
<ludo2> But, tutorial is for Windows users. :-(
<taiebot> ludo2 what it works?
<ludo2> My problem is the same like in the video.
<ludo2> Argh. Really? I have to found a Windows machine to do that?
<ludo2> Oh god!!!
<taiebot> ludo2 when you flash with fastboot are you already in the menu?
<taiebot> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/disccusion-developing-meizu-mx4-custom-t3120673/page4 look in here
<taiebot> post #37
<ludo2> What is new in this post?
<ludo2> I don' t see anything new.
<ludo2> Doesn't it?
<taiebot> Well you power the phone in recovery mode to do the fastboot flash recovery
<taiebot> ludo2 is it what you are doing?
<vendorrh> for Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 is there any image available for Ubuntu Touch?
<taiebot> vendorrh !devices
<taiebot> vendorrh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ludo2> taiebot: No, I powered the phone in fastboot mode.
<vendorrh> SM-T805
<vendorrh> bat is it safe?
<ludo2> taiebot: ???
<ludo2> "you have to flash recovery by fastboot"
<vendorrh> oky..I there a tutorial exactly for this device?
<vendorrh> Is*
<taiebot> vendorrh i do not think so
<vendorrh> I am afraid to break the device
<taiebot> ludo2. i am becoming clueless
<taiebot> ludo2 if i read the instruction that other give is. I boot the phone in recovery mode> flash it with the recovery image> reboot it  into recovery image > flash with ubuntu touch
<ludo2> I will try to found a windows machine and test like video.
<taiebot> ludo2 good luch
<taiebot> luck sorry
<ludo2> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62296910&postcount=37
<ludo2> This post doesn't say to install recovery image in recovery mode, does it?
<ludo2> Am I crazy?
<taiebot> ludo2 To enter fastboot mode you have to turn off the phone and press POWER+VOL_DOWN
<ludo2> Yes.
<taiebot> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<ludo2> Yes
<taiebot> ludo2 i am like you suprise it does not work
<ludo2> Ok.
<ludo2> But I have understanded you say me to upload recovery.img in recovery mode.
<taiebot> ludo2 have you noticed that fastboot mode is different than recovery ??
<taiebot> fastboot mode Press VOL DOWN and POWER
<taiebot> ­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­Recovery (VOL UP and POWER).
<taiebot> ludo2 i have to go hope you will solve your problem
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-22
<d^_^b_> hellooooooooo
<lupet> Hi, if installation of ubuntu touch failed to enter in recovery mode how is possible install?
<mcphail> Is anyone else finding OTA8 really buggy? I've seen high battery drain and a couple of episodes of "demonic possession" where unity8 appears to be receiving repeated screen presses from an invisible finger. Didn't see this on OTA7
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: wich device mate?
<lotuspsychje> pretty stable on bq 4.5 here mcphail
<mcphail> yes - bq4.5
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<mcphail> just had my phone dialer repeatedly dial 6's and 9's, hence the "demonic" bit
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog perhaps
<lotuspsychje> see whats going on?
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: nothing was noted. Seems like the system thought it was receiving normal input
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: or if nothing works, reset phone to defaults?
<lotuspsychje> i had scope freezes on ota7
<lotuspsychje> got fixxed on ota8 now
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: I might need to reflash OTA7 if this persists
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: i would reflash to ota8
<lotuspsychje> can do miracles sometimes
<mcphail> maybe. I'm not a believer in "bad flashes". I think this is a genuine problem as someone else poster here about bad battery drain
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: how much time your battery flows?
<mcphail> perhaps some input event is getting stuck and looping
<lotuspsychje> ill keep an eye on it
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: about 80% loss over the working day, rather than 20--30% as per OTA7
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: heavy use? movie watching?
<lotuspsychje> maybe related to specific apps?
<mcphail> sitting idle in my pocket bar one 10 minute call
<lotuspsychje> thats extreme mate
<popey> mcphail, my e4.5 has dropped from 100 to 77% in 20 hours
<popey> it's doing nothing but getting notifications
<lotuspsychje> popey: yeah i think pretty stable for me like that also
<mcphail> popey: aah. Adds weight to the theory that an input event is looping
<popey> my rc-proposed one is 97% since being 100% at 4pm yesterday
<lotuspsychje> nexus7 also stable on devel-proposed here
<mcphail> I'll give it a couple of days and see if it calms down
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: i would try ota8 reflash to defaults
<lotuspsychje> see if it persists
<mcphail> I can't risk a flash for a couple of days as I'm on call. Might reflash after that
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: /var/log/dmesg show anything usefull?
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: I haven't seen anything. But I haven't been able to get a terminal open during an "event" as I can't switch away from the foregrounded app and have to reboot
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: checking logs post-hoc hasn't shown anything
<lotuspsychje> ok
<mcphail> If it happens in the house today I might be able to hook it up via adb and see
<mcphail> Other possibility might be a hardware failure, so OTA8 might be coincidental
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2302873
<lotuspsychje> they dont mention ota8 though..
<mcphail> I had one episode of (fairly) quick battery drain on OTA7, but none of the other symptoms
 * mcphail will give it a couple of days
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck mcphail
<mcphail> cheers lotuspsychje
<jkb_> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<jkb_> i have a questino to uitk-1,3 and backward compatibility. Can anybody help on this?
<jkb_> since when have 1.3 supported (OTA-7 or 8)? For a specific app I want to change to 1.3 but what will happen to users not on the latest OTA?
<peat-psuwit> Anyone with supported device, could you please give me content of /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state after 1.)Turning off Wi-Fi 2.)Turning on Wi-Fi
<bony> is it possible to run jar files in ubuntu phone? I am looking for running some small applications on a ubuntu tablet kind of games.
<popey> peat-psuwit, i just tried to do that over ssh :)
<peat-psuwit> popey: LOL. Bad luck, then.
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-22-145915.png
<popey> thats network on->off->on
<drooly> hello, silly noob question from a long-time linux user: is it possible to update, upgrade and install software on ubuntu phone just like on any other ubuntu install? does it follow ubuntu release cycles?
<peat-psuwit> popey: Thank you for that. On my phone (LG L90), WirelessEnabled doesn't turns to true when I re-enabled Wi-Fi. Maybe it's because Wi-Fi on-off doesn't work on my phone yet.
<k1l_> drooly: no. not really.
<k1l_> as long as there is no real convergance i dont want dekstop-programs on my phone since they are a pain to handle with finger input.
<drooly> k1l_, i understand that. but what about literally "is it possible without breaking my system"? and what about command-line utilities, are those the same builds as on desktop? and, most importantly, is ubuntu phone designed to be continuously (if not endlessly) updated&graded? like, good'ol sudo apt-get update?
<popey> drooly, you can drop various command line utils on the phone, sure.
<popey> i put mine in ~/bin/
<drooly> popey, thanks for that, but it doesn't really answer my question: is ubuntu phone designed to be updated/graded just like a normal ubuntu installation?
<popey> no
<popey> OTA updates are delivered as read-only images - and diffs
<popey> you _can_ make your phone read-write and use apt, but if it breaks (it shouldn't, but it is possible) then you may have to re-flash it
<drooly> okay, wow, i guess i have to read up on what OTA means.
<popey> Over The Air
<popey> system updates basically
<drooly> how does that differ from how ubuntu desktop handles things?
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-19-202731.png
<popey> like that
<popey> well, desktop uses apt
<popey> this doesnt
<popey> we build the image using apt, dpkg etc, but the update that goes out to devices is just a big fat binary diff between previous update and next
<popey> so as you see in that screenshot, 68MB update between two updates (6 weeks apart)
<drooly> ok, i see. what if i install some app that is not installed by default, how (if) will it be included in subsequent updates? and do those ota updates reflect what is going on on ubuntu desktop? because convergence?
<popey> System updates are separate from apps.
<popey> Apps are delivered as click packages, which can be thought of as like .apk files on android, self contained
<popey> so in that screenshot you'd see your apps that you've installed listed beneath the system update, but all in one screen
<popey> There's a lot of commonality between desktop and phone - e.g. stuff like dbus, systemd, network manager etc
<popey> but there's (currently) some differences
<popey> desktop = X, compiz, Unity, LibreOffice.
<popey> Phone = Mir, Unity 8, confined applications
<popey> If you install something by making the phone read/write and use apt, then it's not really defined what happens, but typically things can get a little messy
<drooly> what if i restrict that to non-gui apps?
<popey> depends how / where you install them
<popey> if you put them in ~/bin then they won't be touched by the system updates
<popey> same if you put them somewhere in /opt
<drooly> i'm beginning to understand. it's not as straightforward as i'd hoped. i'm a little afraid to run into the same sort of difficulties (impossibilities even) one tends to run into with linux apps on android. to make it clearer, i was thinking of mosh & sshfs to make my server content available on the phone.
<popey> There is a terminal in the store, not installed by default, but easily installable.
<popey> I haven't tried mosh, but we ship ssh client out of the box
<popey> not tried sshfs
<popey> It's very different to android, _way_ easier to run linux apps
<popey> e.g. I often build linux apps directly on my nexus 7 and copy the resulting binaries to my phone
<drooly> both have ubuntu installed?
<popey> yes
<popey> I even do stupid stuff like run dosbox on my phone
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-18-203822.png
<popey> :)
<drooly> makes sense.
<drooly> what about android apps? ... now i'm just asking out of curiosity
<popey> The Ubuntu phone doesn't ship with dalvik runtime
<popey> We don't (currently, maybe not ever) support android apps
<drooly> ok, that's cool (i just thought that that's maybe the very first question many people ask... :-)
<popey> We get that a lot
<popey> FAQs:- 1) can I run android apps, 2) can I run whatsapp
<popey> near-daily
<drooly> in any case, you helped me a lot. i will copy this to a file :D now i know quite a lot more what to look for and what not to look for.
<popey> there's some more useful info I can find, one moment...
<popey> https://www.gitbook.com/book/gurucubano/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/details
<popey> lots of technical info in there
<drooly> bookmarked. i think i'll go for the e5 though; unless some generous soul will help me buy the meizu.
<popey> i saw someone mention that bq have an 'outlet' for refurb devices
<popey> so you could potentially get one of them a bit cheaper
<drooly> i'm looking at store.bq.com but cannot find that anywhere.
<popey> http://store.bq.com/es/ubuntu-edition-e-4-5-outlet
<popey> maybe contact them, they're quite responsive.
<ludo2> Hi!
<d^_^b_> hello
<drooly> thanks. i'm quite set on not buying the e4.5, and i cannot find that offer for the e5...
<ludo2> I'm tryin' to do that: http://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-mx/general/meizu-mx4-how-to-flash-ubuntu-touch-t3210039
<drooly> you wouldn't happen to know if ubuntu phone would work on the bq e5 4G, too?
<drooly> http://store.bq.com/es/aquaris-e5-4-g
<ludo2> But X don't understand the first step:
<ludo2> Exactly this part: WHEN POPUP UPGRADE THE DRIVER OF THIS UNKNOWN DEVICE (FASTY) FROM THE FOLDER "Drivers Hard Reset"
<d^_^b_> does it works --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3100 thanks
<ludo2> When I give the path, Window$ say me there is no good driver.
<ludo2> :-(
<ludo2> Any idea?
<d^_^b_> why do a chan if no one answer?
<k1l_> ludo2: best to ask in that channel what exactly they mean and if there are known problems with that.
<ludo2> I try to flash my meizu MX4.
<ludo2> k1l_: Because of a problem when using ubuntu-device-flash . My phone doesn't expose adb.
<ludo2> In this video, the author explain he had the same problem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5fhoHL-mR4
<k1l_> if its a ubuntu system run "sudo update-usbids" to make sure to have the latest usbids database
<ludo2> But, softs that are used in this tutorial are on Windows.
<ludo2> If there is a way to do that with GNU/Linux system, I'd prefered. But I didn't see softs to do that.
<k1l_> ludo2: i think you better ask your question in that xda thread. i dont know about that sort of software that is used there
<ludo2> Me too. :-)
<popey> drooly, I don't, but doubt it
<drooly> popey: 'k, thanks'n'bye.
<popey> o/
<k1l_> the BQ e4.5 got a open bootloader, right?
<k1l_> iirc you can flash between ubuntu-touch and android. or do they both just have signed kernels?
<mac_> trying to port ubuntu touch over android. ramdisk/script/touch I get stuck at "mount -o bind ${rootmnt}/run/image.fstab $FSTAB || panic "drop to adb""
<mac_> what does this line mean?
<mac_> While booting I reboot after a minute and look at the last kmsg. I have added additional debugging lines to find out where am I stuck at.
<mac_> this is the last code it executes and doesnt move any further "mount -o bind ${rootmnt}/run/image.fstab $FSTAB || panic "drop to adb"
<popey> k1l_, our friend studio_ flips between android and ubuntu on his bq
<k1l_> yeah i know. but is the bootloader open (as to boot any kernel) or is ubuntu using a signed kernel.
<popey> i think its open AFAIAA
<k1l_> iirc there are locked bootloader devices but the signing key is public, so you can sign your own kernel so the locked bootloader works like its open.
<k1l_> speaking not of the BQ
<timppa_> how can I load latest ubuntu touch "preinstalled" .tar.gz to a device?
<Edwardd> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Edwardd: welcome
<Edwardd> Are you a bot?
<lotuspsychje> Edwardd: no :p
<Edwardd> Can you help me?
<lotuspsychje> Edwardd: ask a question first
<Edwardd> I have problem with wifi hexadecimal password
<lotuspsychje> Edwardd: on ubuntu phone?
<Edwardd> Yes, I cant login on wifi witj hexadecimal password
<Edwardd> The wifi ask me the password again and again
<k1l_> hexadecimal is nothing else than regular numbers and letters. so are you sure you wrote it the right way? case sensitiv?
<Edwardd> Where go the bot? I mean the bot man
<Edwardd> k1l_ yes I wrote the correct password and did new password to make sure
<Edwardd> The password was 504 bits random by website
<ghosalmartin> hello, anybody tried to build ubuntu touch ontop of android 6?
<ahoneybun> mm ubuntu sdk does not like Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> very odd
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13461896/
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-21
<dobey> Acou_Bass: no ports get OTAs unless the developers set up system-image servers (ie, like ubports does)
<dobey> Acou_Bass: but the official "OTA 13" sort of thing doesn't happen for unofficial devices
<Acou_Bass> ahh right
<adr41n> hi everyone, newbie to this channel ...
<adr41n> an LXD/Ubuntu IDE problem
<adr41n> I have a an LXD/Ubuntu IDE problem
<adr41n> ( That's better )
<adr41n> I install Ubuntu-SDK-IDE, run Ubuntu IDE from the icon
<adr41n> I get a box that says "The container backend is not completely initialized. Create Default configuration"
<adr41n> I click Yes
<adr41n> enter root password
<adr41n> and this time it works ......
<adr41n> I've tried this at least 30 time and 5 times today
<adr41n> never worked, come and here and it's fine ....
<adr41n> Ah well thanks for the spiritual non present help ;-)
<mterry> bfiller: I'm testing clock and calculator apps from edge in our u8 snap.  Clock has icon, calculator doesn't.  Neither launch (I think because they don't include mir qt backend?)  Looking into why there
<mterry> bfiller: but they show up in scope!  Which is progress  :)
<bfiller> mterry, do snaps actually launch now from within the snap? I haven't tried since early friday..
<mterry> bfiller: yeah sorta.  Some can (inkscape), so the general idea is sound.  But it seems like a lot of unity7-targetted snaps don't bundle in a Mir backend (only X backends), so they abort during launch.
<bfiller> mterry, interesting
<mterry> Including, I'm guessing, clock and calc
<bfiller> right
<mterry> looking into best temporary fix until our snaps just target u8 instead
<bfiller> mterry, maybe the launcher wrapper could include what is neccessary? renato__ mirv ^^^
<renato__> mterry, do we have a unity8 plug?
<mterry> renato__: no
<mterry> let me finish debugging this, might not even be mir backend.  Looks like maybe libertine is involved
<mterry> renato__: well...  I'm not sure.  I didn't think so?
<attente> kenvandine: hi! do you have time to look at content-hub-glib today? i uploaded the xenial gtk it works with here: https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/gtk-mir
<renato__> mterry, ok. I believe platform has the necessary mir libraries
<kenvandine> attente, sorry... been consumed by other work
<kenvandine> attente, i will test it today :)
<attente> kenvandine: no worries, thanks!
<mterry> barry: if I set PYTHONHOME=$SNAP/usr inside a snap that includes python3 and modules, would that work like I expect?  (it doesn't seem to be picking it up, and I'm trying to figure out why)
<kenvandine> attente, i'm not seeing any calls to the content-hub-service when copying
<kenvandine> and i can't paste the text copied in gedit to anything including back to gedit
<barry> mterry: what actually happens?  is it completely ignored?  i know that if i run `PYTHONHOME=/some/bogus/path python3` i get the fatal exit i expect
<mterry> barry: just tested, it does work.  Something else is breaking me...
<barry> mterry: ack
<brunch875> how could I go about launching a cli program from the terminal to circunvent the lifecycle?
<brunch875> can I do some nohup shenanigans?
<mterry> tedg: so I think some of the xmir apps can't launch because of a python import issue with libertine: ImportError: cannot import name 'LibertineApplication'
<attente> kenvandine: not sure what's happening, let me spin up a fresh vm to try
<kenvandine> attente, thx
<mterry> tedg: not sure why -- I've set PYTHONHOME correctly (tested it manually on console).  Something inside our snap is unsetting that env maybe?
<kenvandine> attente, i do see this now in .xsession-errors
<kenvandine> (gedit:22371): Gdk-WARNING **: Ignoring unknown Mir event 8
<mterry> tedg: this is inside our snap too, btw.  xmir-helper launching libertine-launch
<tedg> mterry: Yup, on it. It's basically because we're going in and out of the snap and loosing the environment.
<mterry> tedg: ah that's your legacy-exec bits?  cool
<attente> kenvandine: don't think that should affect it
<mterry> tedg: though this isn't an legacy app
<kenvandine> attente, actually that was from the upstart log
<mterry> I guess xmir-helper is
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, but we need the helpers. And those are the problem.
<kenvandine> nothing interesting in .xsession-errors
<tedg> mterry: The legacy ones should work now because of that change, but that broke the snaps.
<taiebot> Hey managed to reproduce this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1640936 i  renamed it  and changed its description
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1640936 in Canonical System Image "Rotating the phone can hide the dash calendar" [Undecided,In progress]
<attente> kenvandine: hey, i'm having trouble install u8 in a vm because libcontent-hub0 depends on libqt5core5a which isn't new enough (5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.2 < 5.6.0~beta) and libubuntu-app-launch3 has no installation candidate
<kenvandine> attente, you need the stable overlay ppa
<attente> ok, thanks
<attente> kenvandine: ok, so bad news is i can't seem to get u8 running at all on a xenial vm...
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> attente, i have it all running here, what can i do to debug it?
<kenvandine> attente, oh... whoops
<kenvandine> it didn't install gtk from your ppa
<attente> ho
<attente> oh
<attente> lol. i hope that's the problem!
<seb128> kenvandine, stop trolling the poor attente there ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, :-D
<kenvandine> attente, so copy is working
<kenvandine> i can't paste into gedit though
<seb128> improvement!
<attente> lol
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> right click in gedit causes it to crash :)
<attente> did you use ctrl+v too?
<kenvandine> i do see calls to GetLatestPasteData in the service log file
<kenvandine> no, ctrl-v and ctrl-c both seem to do nothing
<kenvandine> i can copy using the menu though
<kenvandine> and paste it in other apps
<kenvandine> just can't paste into gedit
<kenvandine> anyway, i think it proves the glib bindings are working :)
<attente> heh
<kenvandine> attente, the call to GetLatestPasteData isn't when clicking paste though
<kenvandine> i think that might be from qtubuntu
<attente> kenvandine: yeah. it should be calling that when the menu opens to determine whether to enable/disable to menu option
<kenvandine> now gedit crashed just on alt-tab
<attente> kenvandine: are you using a vm for testing xenial?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> laptop
<kenvandine> attente, ctrl-v does actually paste... it just makes gedit hang for 30 seconds or so first
<attente> kenvandine: time for a new laptop? ;)
<kenvandine> same thing pasting from the menu
<kenvandine> at least 30 seconds
<kenvandine> doing stuff with gedit in that time causes it to crash
<attente> kenvandine: ok, i know what codepath that is, but i'm not sure why it's happening there
<kenvandine> i just timed it (roughly) 38 seconds
<kenvandine> but it worked :)
<kenvandine> attente, it requests the paste immediately
<kenvandine> so i think the content-hub side is good
<attente> ok, i'll have to look into the gtk-side more i guess
<kenvandine> attente, is there a way for me to adjust the scaling for gtk apps?
<kenvandine> gedit is very hard to use on my hidpi screen
<attente> kenvandine: under u8?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i can hack libertine-xmir to do that
<attente> yeah, sorry. i don't think there's a way...
<dobey> kenvandine: you need to get the grid units value (or DPI if possible) from mir, and set the appropriate DPI value for the X server when xmir starts
<dobey> kenvandine: and maybe change the gtk+ scaling value in gsettings if needed
<kenvandine>  attente: i have a branch that fixes the glib_test test
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/content-hub-glib-dbus_test_runner
<kenvandine> if you merge that in and then make your MR prereq on lp:~ken-vandine/content-hub/dbus_test_runner
<kenvandine> we'll be good to go
<attente> kenvandine: awesome, thanks :)
<kenvandine> attente, no problem
<kenvandine> let me know when you resubmit it and i'll get the silo all synced up and rebuilt
<attente> kenvandine: did the method of running the tests change?
<kenvandine> sort of
<kenvandine> i moved the dbus-test-runner bit into the build
<kenvandine> instead of in debian/rules
<attente> ah, i see
<attente> README should probably be updated too
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> haven't looked at the README in ages :)
<kenvandine> sorry
<attente> :)
<attente> kenvandine: ok, it's resubmitted: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/content-hub/content-hub-glib/+merge/311436
<kenvandine> attente, thx
<kenvandine> attente, whoops... that makes your MR empty
<kenvandine> attente, you should merge my branch into yours then resubmit it with a prereq on lp:~ken-vandine/content-hub/dbus_test_runner
<attente> kenvandine: oh. that's what i did...
<kenvandine> your prereq is wrong
<attente> it says "Prerequisite:	lp:~ken-vandine/content-hub/content-hub-glib-dbus_test_runner"
<attente> hmm.. what went wrong here...
<kenvandine> should be ~ken-vandine/content-hub/dbus_test_runner
<attente> oh... sorry. at some points the words just kind of mush together...
<kenvandine> indeed
<attente> ok, hope it's alright now
<kenvandine> attente, much better, thx
<kenvandine> attente, ok... weird now it conflicts with my dbus_test_runner branch
<kenvandine> which i had merged already
<kenvandine> attente, please try merging lp:~ken-vandine/content-hub/dbus_test_runner into your branch
<attente> ok
<kenvandine> the MR doesn't show a conflict
<kenvandine> but bileto does
<attente> hmm, i just go "Nothing to do."
<kenvandine> that's what i would expect
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> Text conflict in tests/acceptance-tests/CMakeLists.txt
<attente> do you want me to try re-submitting fresh again?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> the MR looks fine... not sure why bileto is doing this
<kenvandine> attente, ok... i changed the order of the branches, can you please merge this into yours?
<kenvandine> ~ken-vandine/content-hub/clean_glib_branch
<kenvandine> attente, that includes latest trunk too
<attente> ok, merged and pushed
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> attente, LP hates me... failed again but this time it was a 503 error from LP :/
<attente> :(
 * kenvandine clicks again
<kenvandine> grr Text conflict in tests/acceptance-tests/CMakeLists.txt
 * kenvandine does a diff
<kenvandine>  0 files changed
<kenvandine> wtf
<attente> i can try a fresh one if you want
<kenvandine> attente, yeah, fresh branch of trunk, merge my dbus_test_runner branch then merge your branch
<kenvandine> we've angered bzr :)
<attente> :)
<attente> kenvandine: do i need your clean_glib_branch too?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> you should get a conflict which will be easy to resolve
<attente> kenvandine: should i still add your branch as prereq?
 * attente doesn't really understand what prereq does if the branch is already merged in
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it means it doesn't include my branch in the diff for your MR
<kenvandine> but requires my branch to landing
<kenvandine> s/to/for/
<attente> ahhhhh
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-22
<altker128> Hey all.  I'm running OTA-12 on my Nexus 4.  I notice when using the phone the microphone gain is way too high and the sound distorts.  Is there an "easy" way to adjust the microphone gain?
<cc> good afternoon!
<cc> how can i install Andrews simulator on a ubuntu phone?
<cc> how to do
<tsdgeos> is Mirv on hols or something?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: yeap back in January
<tsdgeos> ouch
<Wieneke> When does ota-14 will been released?
<Wieneke> Quit
<Wieneke> bye
<Wieneke> Exit
<raph_ael> "eat flaming death"
<davmor2> raph_ael: why thanks I do most days how else do you eat your flame grilled burgers
<raph_ael> davmor2: it's an old joke about the editor ed https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.en.html
<mterry> tedg: the 'unity8-session' snap is from developer 'ted' instead of 'canonical' -- we aught to change that, right?
<nuboro> hello
<nuboro> i would like to get ubuntu touch on a nexus 5X
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey again, just a follow up moving back those libertine binaries to universe unblock the migration and it's in zesty now
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yes, I saw that.  Thank you very much!
<seb128> yw!
<mterry> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8-desktop-session/snap-install-idempotent/+merge/311520
<tedg> mterry: Wait, no, it's "ted" because that's my insurance, they can never fire me! </evil laugh>
<tedg> mterry: We need to move the branch too. Like for instance only core-devs or the desktop-team should be able to edit the yaml as well.
<tedg> mterry: So it needs some "governance formalization" at some point
<tedg> mterry: You probably need to update the man page as well with the updated behavior.
<tedg> mterry: In my experience, ChrisTownsend is a pain about that :-)
<mterry> tedg: the man page doesn't have any conflicting information
<mterry> tedg: only says "Install the Unity8 session snap with the proper arguments passed to the snap command"
<tedg> Haha, I guess I was vague enough then ;-)
<mterry> :)
<tedg> Future-proof via uncertainty
<mterry> future proofing
<mterry> heh
<ChrisTownsend> lol
<ChrisTownsend> Not a stickler about the manpage for sure.  Just wanted to shut lintian up.
<mterry> tedg: I kinda wish that whole script was simply "snap install $@"...  and have snap handle the different cases.  But ah well
<ChrisTownsend> Although bregma may have a problem with using bash in that script:)
<mterry> oh yeah?  I think I did that for easier coloring with echo.  I know there's a posix way too, but I didn't think it mattered enough for me to look it up. But am happy to do so
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Personally, it doesn't matter to me, but he's made comments about that before, but we'll wait on his feedback so he can speak for himself.
<mterry> ChrisTownsend: ok you bash-shamed me into fixing it
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: lol, ok
<mterry> tedg: is there a terminal snap already?
<mterry> I couldn't guess its name
<mterry> And I don't know how to find edge snaps besides just guessing
<mterry> Oh I lied
<mterry> I just didn't pass --devmode last time
<mterry> *sigh*
<tedg> mterry: Yes, that's a pain :-/
<tedg> mterry: echo gallery-app camera-app webbrowser-app address-book-app messaging-app dialer-app ubuntu-calendar-app ubuntu-clock-app ubuntu-filemanager-app ubuntu-terminal-app | xargs -n 1 snap install --edge --devmode
<mterry> tedg: eh I was thinking just browser, terminal, and filemanager?
<mterry> or do we want to do a full thing?
<tedg> mterry: I don't have a strong opinion there.
<tedg> bfiller: Do you have an idea on which apps should be included?
<bfiller> tedg, I think all of them except for maybe not dialer and messaging which are useless on desktop currently
<tedg> mterry: ^
<mterry> k
<bfiller> we're working on Notes app snap so when that's done will be a good candidate too
<bfiller> mterry, tedg : oh yeah musicplayer-app would be good as well, think that is in edge store
<bfiller> mterry, and ubuntu-calculator-app
<bfiller> I've heard dekko snap is available but haven't tried that either
<bfiller> s/either/yet
<mterry> bfiller: musicplayer-app doesn't seem to be in store
<bfiller> ahayzen, ^^^ thought we uploaded this? can't remeber
<ahayzen> bfiller, music-app was awaiting media-hub interface
<bfiller> ahayzen, ok
<bfiller> ahayzen, didn't we have it working in devmode?
<ahayzen> and clarification of the mediascanner / media storage situation ... i got it working with mediascanner running inside my snap, but that probably needs to be higher up
<ahayzen> bfiller, hmmm i'd have to check, it might have been working in devmode but without media-hub
<ahayzen> i seem to remember even in devmode it'd get confused where media-hub-server was to connect to
<bfiller> mterry, is media-hub running in unity8 snap?
<mterry> bfiller: yes
<ahayzen> ok maybe i just need to try things again, as everything has moved on quite a bit since we last tried :-)
<bfiller> mterry, do we know if it "works", as in all the path issues sorted with it?
<mterry> bfiller: no sound or video is played...  but it's running
<mterry> bfiller: we don't believe it itself is problematic. Something with pulseaudio for sound.  Video is just because it doesn't have a non-android video backend
<bfiller> ahayzen, might be worth trying your snap version with mediascanner embedded in it in unity8 snap session to see where it falls short
<bfiller> (once we can launch snaps again)
<ahayzen> bfiller, yeah i'll see what i can do :-)
<mterry> tedg: ok I just dropped terminal & contacts from built-in u8 snap.  Figure we can just use snaps for those.  I know we can't launch them quite yet, but that's coming
<jhodapp> ahayzen, were you able to try with my new interface for media-hub?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, I still am going through a review/fix cycle with the snapd team to get that landed
<ahayzen> jhodapp, not yet, i was having trouble building it/the vm to run it in IIRC
<jhodapp> ahayzen, yeah I had that too, that's why I ran it locally although I'd ping zyga about why it wasn't working in the VM as using it locally is dangerous if you value the stock snapd database :)
<jhodapp> as I painfully discovered
<bfiller> jhodapp, have you tried media-hub service in unity8 snap yet, without snapd interface? would be great to get that working
<jhodapp> bfiller, I haven't, I've not tried out the unity8 snap at all myself yet
<jhodapp> bfiller, if someone can give me a rundown of how it's not working (maybe file a bug for media-hub related to it), I can get that scheduled for our backlog
<ahayzen> jhodapp, once i'm able to launch snaps inside the unity8 snap, i'll see what happens to the existing music-app snap (if it is able to find media-hub etc) and let you know
<jhodapp> ahayzen, perfect...thanks
<bfiller> jhodapp, according to mterry sounds like the issues maybe pulse related not specific to media-hub but it needs to be tested
<jhodapp> bfiller, ok interesting...wouldn't be the first time we've had pulse issues ;)
<bfiller> jhodapp, and what backend does media-hub use for video on desktop? need to make sure that is working
<jhodapp> bfiller, it doesn't do hardware accelerated video decoding on the desktop yet
<jhodapp> that's something we'll be starting for research this next sprint for my team
<bfiller> jhodapp, will mediaplayer-app work in it's current state as it just uses QtMultimedia classes? not sure how that is plumbed into media-hub
<bfiller> on desktop
<jhodapp> bfiller, if you don't have qtubuntu-media installed, then mediaplayer-app will just use the QtMultimedia backend that directly uses gstreamer
<jhodapp> it won't even touch media-hub
<bfiller> jhodapp, ok cool
<jhodapp> it'll play video software decoded as well
<bfiller> renato__, ^^^ are you seeing this working?
<renato__> bfiller, this is what I am trying to test right now. I can confirm that is trying to use gst but I can not say that is able to play any video yet
<renato__> bfiller, it will use gst and gst has some hw decode too. right jhodapp ?
<jhodapp> renato__, it can, depending on what codecs you have installed and your system hardware, but that's a big if
<jhodapp> renato__, the new research story that my team will be doing is trying to solve this to make it as reliable as on the phone
<jhodapp> it should just work for all reasonable/reference hardware
<renato__> jhodapp, would be nice to play more than one video on desktop
<jhodapp> renato__, indeed, and also not have it kill your battery
<renato__> jhodapp, unity8 session install these pakcages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518317/
<jhodapp> renato__, that looks good
<renato__> yes I think this is enough. I just need to find a way to open a video on unity8 snap
<renato__> :D
<bfiller> renato__, I'm trying to figure that out for gallery as well. what dirs does it have access to? only under it's own area?
<bfiller> or xdg?
<renato__> bfiller, it should have to Pictures (xdg)
<bfiller> renato__, so mediaplayer has access to Videos then right? can't you put a video there to test?
<renato__> bfiller, mp does not scan for video as gallery does.
<bfiller> renato__, the dialog should let you pick it
<renato__> bfiller, the dialog does not appear on a mir session.
<bfiller> renato__, how come?
<renato__> bfiller, it checks if is running on a mir session and intead of file picker it shows the message dialog saying that you need to click on a video
<bfiller> renato__, maybe change it to always show the dialog if launched without url
<bfiller> should be safe
<renato__> bfiller, ok this I can do do easy
<bfiller> at least lets test that and see how it works
<jhodapp> renato__, good luck :)
<bfiller> jhodapp, is qtubuntu-media needed at all on desktop for audio? it's currently pulled into unity8 snap and think it's preventing video from playing via gstreamer
<jhodapp> bfiller, it's only needed when you want audio/video to go through media-hub...without it you can still play audio/video, it just won't involve media-hub
<bfiller> jhodapp, what if we want audio to go through hub but not video?
<jhodapp> bfiller, currently not possible
<jhodapp> that's because of the way QtMultimedia designed their classes
<bfiller> jhodapp, whats the benefit of desktop using media-hub for audio?
<jhodapp> bfiller, coordination of playback sessions and being able to intelligently pause like on the phone as well as (eventually) hardware acceleration of video decoding
<jhodapp> bfiller, also a confined separation between client and codec
<mterry> tedg: so I want to add some legacy (non-Touch) apps to the snap, like libreoffice or firefox.  Is there a magic hack to get them to launch as xmir apps?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-23
<yang> Is BQ going to have any "black friday" discounts for ordering the tablet ?
<yang> ok, it's mentioned on their website.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, ping
<sagnik> Hey
<sagnik> Anyone on?
<sagnik> Is calling available on the Ubuntu for phone?
<popey> eh?
<popey> you can make and receive phoe calls on ubuntu phones, yes
<sagnik> no, if i install it on my existing android phone?
<davmor2> sagnik: then it is down to the port and drivers and the list of other things goes on
<sagnik> oh
<sagnik> Hey
<sagnik> I have a machine with Mt6582
<sagnik> Will calling work if I install Ubuntu for Devices
<test555_> hi. i'm using a android version of the aquaris E5. when i try to flash ubuntu i get:
<test555_> "device MSM8916 not found on server"
<test555_> is this any more likely to work ?   http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5/
<mterry> bregma: morning!  Let's say I wanted to include firefox in the u8 snap.  I'm guessing I need to wrap it in some special libertine sauce to make it launch under xmir and work in u8 and all that jazz.  Is there an example of such changes I can steal?
<bregma> mterry, I don't think you need to wrap it in anything, Libertine should handle 'containerless' applications, but if all the glue has landed yet to get that to work properly
<bregma> mterry UAL should notice the .desktop is not targeting Mir and try to use the appropriate incantation to run the application
<mterry> bregma: well my first challenge was the app not even showing up in the app scope.  I can add X-Ubuntu-Touch=true, but I suspect that gives UAL the wrong impression.  Is there a flag I can set that lets it show up but still be legacy?
<bregma> yeah, the one limitation is surfacing the app in the first place
 * mterry looks at unity-scope-click for any special flags
<bregma> dunno what the status on that is, or which cook is making that broth this week
<kenvandine> attente, i've merged the dbus-test-runner branch into trunk
<kenvandine> can you please rebase on trunk again?
<kenvandine> attente, it's still conflicting :(
<attente> kenvandine: sure. did you end up trying the second branch i linked on the bug?
<kenvandine> attente, i did
<kenvandine> it conflicted too :/
<kenvandine> so resubmit without any prereq
<attente> ok
<mterry> bregma: thanks for the review on my idempotent branch -- any objection to me throwing that in a silo and running it through?
<bregma> mterry, nope, none at all
<mterry> bregma: can you top-approve, I think the silo will yell at me if not
<bregma> mterry, done, but it shouldn't yell at your until later in the game anyway
<mterry> yah
<mterry> But I hope later in the game to be very soon  :)
<kenvandine> attente, much better, thanks!
<attente> kenvandine: it worked?
<kenvandine> attente, yup
<kenvandine> building now in the silo
<attente> kenvandine: great, thanks for all of your help!!
<kenvandine> attente, i'll run through the test plan today and mark it as lander approved
<kenvandine> then it'll be up to QA
<attente> :D
<kenvandine> just testing for regressions, which there shouldn't be
<kenvandine> doesn't touch code anything else uses yet
<kenvandine> attente, well... now if fails to build on all arches for zesty :(
<attente> oh dear
<kenvandine> attente, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2178/+packages
<kenvandine> i had another silo build for zesty on monday
<kenvandine> so i whould hope trunk still builds on zesty
<kenvandine> but haven't confirmed that
<attente> can't really grok the error message here, looks like it must be a toolchain issue
<attente> oh. is it supposed to have googletest as a build-dep instead of google-mock?
<attente> no... it's not that...
<mterry> kgunn: heads up, unity8-snap-install should work like you want now.  It will handle whatever snap state you're in now, and also installs several other app snaps
<guest123> hi, i use ubuntu touch on a nexus 4 and want to install android or cyanogenmod in a dual-boot (without deinstalling the ubuntu touch, if its possible). Has anyone an idea?
<mterry> tedg: I assigned bug 1644323 to you...  I don't exactly know what the problem is, but with dbus-user-session installed, gnome-keyring as launched by pam seems to be unresponsive on dbus.  I'm guessing the dbus instance cuts out on it?
<ubot5`> bug 1644323 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Installing unity8-session-snap adversely effects unity7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644323
<vinceiszombie> Hello
<vinceiszombie> I have a problem with phablet-dev-bootstrap
<vinceiszombie> Could someone please help me ?
<ROD> HELLO
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-24
<linux_> Hello. I've been struggling for a while now, going through many online guides, and I've finally decided that I can't solve this by myself. If anyone here has the knowledge and some time, I'd appreciate the help. I've posted my problem at XDA Forums: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/how-to-htc-one-m7-list-specific-current-t3506036
<TheKit> WyZeGuY, where did you get HTC One M7 port from?
<WyZeGuY> You mean the .zip ROM? I think it was called HTC1Guru.
<WyZeGuY> I pulled it off a huge list from the XDA forums, because the user seemed to be a well-respected and trusted community user.
<TheKit> I mean, the existing port of Ubuntu Touch to HTC One M7 was abandoned back in 2013
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, Ah yes, I pulled that from the Ubuntu website. I knew it was abandoned, but the features list stated that many aspects were working, so I decided to try it. I was okay with missing some features, if it meant running Ubuntu Touch. I pulled it from the Community page listed in the Ubuntu Phones section.
<WyZeGuY> As stated in the forum, I had initially downloaded Cyan as well, as a backup in case things went wrong. Well, things went wrong, and then they kept going wrong.
<TheKit> so can you get your device to show up in fastboot devices when in fastboot mode?
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, Yes, "fastboot devices" shows my phone is connected. However, when actually trying to use "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img", it fails, with the error messages that are posted in that forum.
<TheKit> could you try another USB cable/port just in case?
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, Well that's a confusing potential solution, but sure, I'll try it.
<TheKit> also, did you try running fastboot as root? (to check your issue is not due to device permissions on host)
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, Just making sure that I'm doing this correctly, because it's not working ... I open the Terminal, "cd" (change directory) to the location where the "recovery.img" is located, and then run "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img", correct?
<WyZeGuY> Yea, I'm running it as root right now
<TheKit> correct
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, Okay, is my phone screen supposed to be doing something? Because it just stays on the Fastboot screen.
<WyZeGuY> And the Terminal just says < waiting for device >
<TheKit> I don't have the exact phone myself, but it should say "FASTBOOT" or FASTBOOT USB, at least looking on YouTube videos
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, I would assume that "S-On" (Security-On) is what's preventing Fastboot from flashing?
<TheKit> unlikely, it should output error at the very least, and here it can't connect
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, the Terminal still says < waiting for device >. I'm using a different USB cable than before.
<TheKit> does fastboot getvar all work?
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, I don't know, just googled that, and this is the first time I've heard of that command. I'll terminate fastboot flash in order to try that.
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, Okay no, "fastboot getvar" and "fastboot getvar all" do not do anything. It just says < waiting for device >.
<WyZeGuY> Oh wait, now "fastboot devices" isn't even showing anything...
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, Okay, in both the Terminal and the Command Prompt, "fastboot devices" no longer lists the device.
<TheKit> reboot it then
<WyZeGuY> yea, I did, still nothing. I'm opening Android Studio and Eclipse, and then trying it again.
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, "fastboot devices" returns "HT39HW######" (the HTC number that it is). But "fastboot getvar all" returns the error message: "getvar:all FAILED <command write failed<No error>> finished. total time: 0.003s"
<TheKit> hm, no further idea then, try to look for your device-specific information on how to get fastboot working
<TheKit> maybe you could also reflash using HTC RUU tool
<WyZeGuY> TheKit, Yes, I've tried figuring out how to do that, but I haven't figured that part out yet. It would seem that I'd need to ADB Sideload "sideload push ruu.zip" the RUU file to my /sdcard file, but I can't figure out how to get ADB Sideload to work, in order to attempt installing it.
<ulrichard> When is the next ubuntu phone expected to come out?
<davmor2> ulrichard: when there is an announcement from a manufacturer about a new phone coming out, we don't actually know we just work with them.
<ulrichard> In the past they were sold out pretty quickly. Usually vendors understand this as demand, and try to fill it by producing more. But to my knowledge, there was nothing for at least half a year.
<rdh> Hello, i just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 tablet, and i like it so far. i was thinking about getting the pixel, anyone have it working on that device?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-25
<vinceiszombie> Hello everyone. Does someone know how to get ubuntu repo ? I'm stuck with this command :
<vinceiszombie> repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git --mirror  --reference /home/vincent/DEV/android/sources/aosp/
<HendriXXX> Hi! Anyone here using Nexus 4 as a ubuntu phone?
<HendriXXX> I have played with it couple Days now and I have few problems. Most critical is GPS, I can't get it working.. :-(
<HendriXXX> Any ideas?
<sil2100> HendriXXX: hey! I don't have a nexus 4 but just out of curiosity - what channel are you using?
<HendriXXX> First I installed with stable/ubuntu channel. I already tried to change channel to stable/bq-aguaris.en but it didn' t work either..
<HendriXXX> Should i try RC Channel or something else
<Vision_r> Hello, is it possible to get Ubuntu touch on Alcatel Pop Star?
<Acou_Bass> HendriXXX: i use nexus 4, seems to work for me 0,o i use stable/ubuntu
<Acou_Bass> what have you testeed for GPS?
<HendriXXX> Acou_Bass: uNav and Here maps. Just figured that when GPS switch is off, I get location but when turn it on it wont work, strange! :-D
<HendriXXX> Acou_Bass: do you have working notification led?
<matv1> mariogrip ping
<Acou_Bass> HendriXXX: no idea about the LED bexause none of my apps give notifications because no one ever texts me :D
<HendriXXX> Acou_Bass: Heh, ok. Do you have any problems with 3g connection? My phone disconnects data sometimes, but after couple seconds it is up again..
<matv1> HendriXXX hi I have a N4 and I do not have that issue
<matv1> also I can confirm that the notification led does work
<HendriXXX> matv1: what Channe
<HendriXXX> Oops
<HendriXXX> What channel you use
<matv1> currently I am on rc-proposed.
<HendriXXX> Ok. Good to know, Is there any issues? Daily driver?
<matv1> HendriXXX that depends what you call issues. Some may say that the absence of a whatsapp client is an issue :)
<matv1> i dont ;)
<matv1> I read that you had issues using GPS. I have that in very view occasions, but when that happens, it goes away after a reboot
<HendriXXX> Heh, I use telegram so not an issue :). rc-proposed/ubuntu or rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en channel?
<matv1> same here!
<matv1> rc-proposed/ubuntu is for the Nexus
<HendriXXX> Ok
 * m0n5t3r finds the absence of native IRC and XMPP clients an issue :P
<matv1> hang on let me check that
<m0n5t3r> wondering if there is any changelog for the updates
<m0n5t3r> maybe the battery gauge will get fixed eventually (no idea where I could file a bug for that)
<matv1> m0nst3r there is the native called chatter
<m0n5t3r> that one where you can't enter the server address? :D
<matv1> thats just IRC though
<matv1> yeah true its not great, but there is still development going on there i believe
<m0n5t3r> it does this really annoying thing where it reports 60-70% battery and then dies suddenly
<matv1> m0nst3r I am pretty sure there is an open launchpad bug for that
<matv1> HendriXXX that channel is indeed ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<HendriXXX> matv1: OK, thank you! I try that tonight or tomorrow. With "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu" command I keep my old data, right?
<m0n5t3r> in theory yes :)
<HendriXXX> How long your battery lasts and which kind of usage
<m0n5t3r> if you don't give it --wipe it shouldn't delete anything
<matv1> HendriXXX yes you will keep your data. I have never had that not work for me
<HendriXXX> Ok
<m0n5t3r> HendriXXX: on bq aquaris e4.5, about 2 days if I don't use it much; when using it as a hotspot, a few hours; never tried to see how much internet usage / browsing / etc. will drain the battery, but it seems to be pretty power hungry
<HendriXXX> Ok, thanks. My battery drains ~15% / 9h , on the table idling
<HendriXXX> With heavy usage, maybe 8-9h and it's empty
<HendriXXX> matv1: do you have working hotspot/tethering?
<matv1> HendriXXX nope never tried that. I believe hotspots are not supported on the N4
<matv1> IIRC hotspots was a feature in Systems Settings but they pulled it again. I think there were some hardware issues specific to the N4.
<matv1> but this was more then a year ago at least.
<matv1> you would have to ping jgdx about that to get more specifics
<HendriXXX> Ok, thanks :-)
<matv1> HendriXXX no problem. gd luck
<vinceiszombie> Sorry, but I encounter several problems with code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com to get code. Has someone tips ?
<vinceiszombie> O big #ubuntu-touch... Could you provide me someone to debug me ?
<vinceiszombie> Lost in space, with only a phone and no port of ubuntu touch to his device, no one heard him scream...
<greyback> vinceiszombie: describe what your problem is, someone here might help if they know the answer
<vinceiszombie> Thank you, greyback.
<vinceiszombie> I can't fetch code from code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com.
<vinceiszombie> Or initialize the repo.
<vinceiszombie> And I can't figure out what i'm doing wrong...
<vinceiszombie> Phablet-dev-bootstrap or repo command give me the same results, can't fetch some files or git repositories...
<vinceiszombie> :(
<vinceiszombie> Does someone have tips, or any clue ?
<vinceiszombie> I'm stuck for few days...
<greyback> vinceiszombie: in asking for help on irc, you need to be more exact. Are you following a tutorial? What command are you running. What is the error message that command is giving you?
<greyback> the info you've given here is too vague
<vinceiszombie> I'm getting "RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 503" as a result for either phablet-dev-bootstrap or repo init -u... .
<vinceiszombie> I'm I more precise ?
<vinceiszombie> And I followed this tutorial : "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel".
<greyback> vinceiszombie: yes that's better. error 503 is "Service Unavailable" - could a server be down. Let me try
<greyback> vinceiszombie: this is what I see, running the repo init command: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23533170/
<greyback> it's still running, it takes a while. But does that match what you see so far, or did it fail earlier for you?
<greyback> vinceiszombie: also further down the doc is a reference to a mirror server, did you try that?
<vinceiszombie> That is what I'm trying to do, the mirror thing.
<vinceiszombie> I've got an  aosp folder with more that 100GB. But with Ubuntu Touch, it won't fetch.
<greyback> vinceiszombie: ok, I got the same 503 error
<vinceiszombie> Ok. What does it mean ? Can you fix this ?
<vinceiszombie> (I ran with 503 errors for few days)
<greyback> vinceiszombie: sounds like a server is misbehaving. Will need someone on the IS side to take a look. I suggest you send an email to ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net to get the right people to see it
<greyback> I'm not able to help with that, sorry
<vinceiszombie> Ok, do you know how much you will save time for me ? A lot !!! Cause I thought the error was from my side...
<vinceiszombie> Thank you very much, greyback.
<greyback> vinceiszombie: you're welcome. All it took was the right question.
<vinceiszombie> Yes, you're right. I'll be better the next time. :) Thank you to answer to my space scream, have a nice day.
<greyback> you too
<saidinesh5> vinceiszombie: greyback yeah its an annoying error with ubuntu touch repos. ping someone in #ubuntu-mirrors to restart the server
<vinceiszombie> Hello Saidinesh5. Do you want me to ping something or have you yet done it ?
<saidinesh5> vinceiszombie: ping an op in there and they can restart the server
<vinceiszombie> Ok, thank you for the advice... :)
<vinceiszombie> Ok, the server is restarted, with the help of #ubuntu-mirrors.
<vinceiszombie> But they told me that, to restart the server, it's better to contact #canonical-sysadmin...
<vinceiszombie> Do someone experience problems with getting ubunutu-touch  sources from https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com ?
<vinceiszombie> I got a lot of problems since a few days, and i'm maybe not alone ?
<vinceiszombie> 2) Do someone experience problems with getting ubunutu-touch  sources from https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com ?
<fredfred> hello
<fredfred> where could i find  a ubuntu touch version for a tablet asus T02HA7
<fredfred> T102HA7
<fredfred> T102HA
<fredfred> ?
<genii> There isn't one
<fredfred> could i install standart ubuntu on this tablet ?
<fredfred> (thanks for your answer)
<TheKit> it might be possible, but don't expect full hardware support
<fredfred> i don't understand clearly what is ubuntu touch? Isn't a flavour of ubuntu ? isn't it possible to download it  ?
<genii> If it's on this list, then maybe ( or close enough in hardware specs to one which IS on it ) https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Asus/
<fredfred> many thanks, i will study this. Bye
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-26
<mimecar> I want install a click package on Ubuntu device
<mimecar> click is generated with SDK, is build and validated and fails on device installation
<m0n5t3r> meh, the new app switcher is pretty annoying
<mimecar> the message I get is Bad port 'Ubuntu'
<mimecar> m0n5t3r, I'm working with  publish option but the error remains
<m0n5t3r> mimecar: no idea, never used the sdk, not emough disk space on the laptop :)
<m0n5t3r> the error message suggests the port name is wrong
<m0n5t3r> port as in serial port or whatever
<mimecar> the same code worked ok some time ago
<m0n5t3r> I only ever used adb and ubuntu-device-flash to interact with the phone
<m0n5t3r> it the phone unlocked? does it show in adb devices?
<m0n5t3r> s/^it/is/
<mimecar> is unlocked
<mimecar> and I can connect with SSH using ubuntu sdk options
<m0n5t3r> yeah, but ssh is over wifi, you might have a trouble with the usb link thingy
<m0n5t3r> I might be talking out of my ass and the sdk might have an option to push packages over the network, though
<m0n5t3r> as I said, never got to use it
<mimecar> SDK is using usb connection
<mimecar> because it works with phone on plane mode :)
<mimecar> it looks device only accept connections with a ssh certificate
<mimecar> first problem fixed
<mimecar> I've removed qtcreator config
<mimecar> I think the problem was related with port fordwading, now I can installa apps with Publish option
<Acou_Bass> quick query for you folks... lets say i wanted to start from scratch and flash ubuntu touch on my nexus 4, coming from an android install
<Acou_Bass> does the version of android installed at that time affect the ubuntu touch install in any way
<Acou_Bass> like... if i used some custom fancy android build that had some souped-up kernel that doubled my battery life or whatever... would it benefit ubuntu too? or does ubuntu completely overwrite that kernel/other such stuff?
<stereo__> hi, i am trying to run the emulator in 16.10 and only getting a black screen inside the emulator window. (yes, have direct rendering, tried ready images and now also built it myself). any ideas?
<dobey> Acou_Bass: the kernel/stuff is replaced, but depending on the version of android on the device, flashing may be prohibited due to some differences in the recovery and such. i think if you want totally restart and have android on it now, the best thing to do would be to reflash totally stock android 4.4, boot up to the welcome screen, reboot to bootloader, and then do the ubuntu-device-flash
<Acou_Bass> i already have ubuntu on my phone :) just wondered about the kernel thing :D
<rdh> anyone have ubuntu on the newer pixel phones?
<yang> BQ Ubuntu tablets were all gone before Black Friday :/
<dobey> rdh: google haven't released the drivers for those phones, so there isn't even cyanogenmod on them yet
<rdh> dobey, :(, ill get one anyways. lol
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-27
<IMU> HI
<IMU> i wants to use ubuntu on my lenevo k3 note
<Nycticebuscoucan> hi guys, I am having troubles with the telegram app it does not start anymore. It shows the logo and the the screen is white. Do you have any ideas?
<mimecar> have you clean telegram configuration?
<NeoTheThird[m]> Hey, i have some issues with the ubuntu sdk ide. I'm on 16.10, and every time i start the sdk, it promts me to update the package "ubuntu-sdk16.10-amd64". If i select the package and klick ok, it gives me a bunch of errors and a log: http://pastebin.com/HN5VFLH1 Can you help me?
<Nycticebuscoucan> how do i clean the config?
<mimecar> have your Ubuntu updated?
<Nycticebuscoucan> yes ubutu is up to date
<mimecar> can you post the ouput of "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<mimecar> it looks you have some locked packages
<NeoTheThird[m]> https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/ZoYjmYUZQOrBGuvuaHPpLCHl - NeoTheThird[m]_2016-11-27_13:18:12.txt
<NeoTheThird[m]> oops, sry, its in german
<NeoTheThird[m]> changing the settings, hang on
<mimecar> no problem
<mimecar> system is updated
<mimecar> can you remove ubuntu-sdk ppa, clean apt cache and add the repository again?
<NeoTheThird[m]> ok, i will try that
<NeoTheThird[m]> @mimecar that didn't seem to help
<NeoTheThird[m]> i also tried reinstalling it comletely
<NeoTheThird[m]> https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/iFascCagujGCuUamiPcDTWAq - NeoTheThird[m]_2016-11-27_13:34:12.txt
<Nycticebuscoucan> mimecar all your instructions related to NeoTheThird didn't they?
<NeoTheThird[m]> Sorry for stealing him, Nycticebuscoucan i didn't notice you weren't done
<mimecar> clean qtcreator config
<mimecar> NeoTheThird[m], you should clean telegram data and reinstall the app
<NeoTheThird[m]> https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/SGvOhfQQAMEZBFqKRpgsxGmj - NeoTheThird[m]_2016-11-27_13:51:01.txt
<NeoTheThird[m]> https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/RHLkTfielIiTcWtSIBgnmokv - NeoTheThird[m]_2016-11-27_13:51:45.txt
<mimecar> it doesn't make sense
<mimecar> crean config again and reboot computer
<mimecar> clean
<NeoTheThird[m]> is it possible, that the ide is incompatible wit 16.10?
<mimecar> no, I'm working with 16.10
<NeoTheThird[m]> hmm, ok
<Nycticebuscoucan> no worries Neo i'll try again later :)
<NeoTheThird[m]> That fixed it. Thank you! Sometimes i think my computer is haunted
<brunch875> hey I just realized the dialer has letters on the numbers
<brunch875> but it doesn't really browse the contacts
<Guest16350> hi ppl, got a http 401 error during update,so unable to update
<Guest16350> try to find answer online but nothing!!
<Guest16350> any help appreciated thank you
<mimecar> what's your device and channel?
<Guest16350> aquaris 4.5...and what s channel?
<mimecar> you can use stable channel, RC (development), etc.
<Guest16350> prefer stable
<mimecar> ok, what's the OTA you are using?
<mimecar> is OTA-13?
<Guest16350> yes
<mimecar> that's the latest OTA on stable channel
<mimecar> 401 error is related with Unauthorized error
<Guest16350> yes correct
<mimecar> do you get error on apps / scop update or on system update?
<Guest16350> on apps
<mimecar> are you using apps from Ubuntu Store
<mimecar> or have you installed external click packages?
<Guest16350> ubuntu store
<mimecar> Guest16350, remove ubuntu one account and create it again
<Guest16350> already tried many time :(
<mimecar> it is a strange bug
<Guest16350> o.0
<mimecar> when has the problem started?
<Guest16350> connection from pc in ubuntu one and works
<Guest16350> today after the phone has been sat for a while
<mimecar> it must work with ubuntu one on phone also
<Guest16350> in fact it s strange
<Guest16350> don't know
<Guest16350> if i open a browser session it works so connected
<mimecar> have you removed ubuntu one account from phone and added it again ?
<Guest16350> yes many time... I ll do now again
<mimecar> it can be a temporal issue
<Guest16350> nothing mate still
<mimecar> check tomorrow again
<Guest16350> unauthorised
<Guest16350> ok will do
<Guest16350> thanks
<mimecar> what's the app you get the error?
<Guest16350> cinema clock telegramm fmessanger music
<mimecar> some core apps...
<mimecar> check again tomorrow
<Guest16350> ok thanks for help mimecar :)
